# Sticky  What did you do TO your Cruze today?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wasn't there a thread like this one already? Maybe merge em?

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There was? I don't remember it .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Where have you been smurf ? and now you want to sticky his thread , when in all likely hood Danny will . now why have you not posted up with me boys ?


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

Today, I had to clay bar again and wax because, like a doofus, yesterday I parked under a tree at the gym that was dropping some sort of things about the size of an M&M. Except that they contained sap rather than melt in your mouth not in your hand chocolate. Oh, well, it looks nice again but there were spots of sap all over it. 

Keeps me off the streets, I guess.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Whoops. If there is another like this my apologies. I got this idea from another forum, it's been active for years and people still post.

I'm an idiot anyway. I went to gap the plugs and realized that I didn't have the proper plug gapper at my house I only had the checker. So, I tried to gap them the "tricky" way. Needless to say I bent an electrode a little bit on one of the spark plugs and of course none of the local stores have them. Ordered one off ebay. It's not bad at all but alas I don't want to take any chances. Going to grab my right gapper and do it properly instead of half assing it (I knew better too)


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Lets see.....

Collins Big 3

LED Interior Lights

LED Licence Plate Lights

LED Reverse Lights

Body Colored Front and Rear Emblem Vinyls

White Headlights And Foglights

Library Slideshow by canarygt95 | Photobucket


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I ran my GPS power wire into the dash and down through the center console behind the access panel at the driver's foot well. Burnt my hand on two metal pipes in there (have no idea what they are for, but they are hot as **** even after the car being parked for a few hours!)


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The two metal pumps are used to supply the heater core and basically are your cabin heat.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> The two metal pumps are used to supply the heater core and basically are your cabin heat.


Makes sense. I meant to look into this and forgot. 

They are VERY close to the driver's side access panel, and get extremely hot. I'm wondering how that plastic is going to hold up in the long run.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> I ran my GPS power wire into the dash and down through the center console behind the access panel at the driver's foot well. Burnt my hand on two metal pipes in there (have no idea what they are for, but they are hot as **** even after the car being parked for a few hours!)


I also dropped a quarter and it hit my shift handle while in PARK and slid down the plastic sheath covering the shifter slot and towards the cup holders, but disappeared in the crack at the bottom of the shifter slot before I could grab it. It sounded like it hit the floor underneath the shift assembly but inside of the center console, but I couldn't find it. 

Is there anything in there that the quarter could cause a problem with?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I washed my car for about 2 hours...then I let it dry for a few hours afterwards, then came back out to the garage where my cruze is 90% of the time and cleaned the inside and outside windows again. The front and back window really needed it again because of that **** film that gets back on there after awhile. I haven't cleaned the inside windows for about a month...so that gives you some room to do the insides lol. That's if you use a good quality glass cleaner and towels like what I use. I use Detailers Pro Series Krystal Vision Glass Cleaner and waffle weave glass towels. These two combos are perfect together lol. Sundays plans for my car consists of cleaning and polishing my wheels, and cleaning the inside out. (Atleast finish it. Practically have dusting and vaccuming to do). Monday, since I have the day off for labor day, im doing my final inspection stuff.( Shine the paint with my favorite detailer Meguiars ultimate quik wax, and re clean the windows on the outside). Maaaaaan my car is going to look spotless again hahaha. I love it when my most prized possession is looking its best =]=]=]


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

This will turn into an epic thread, guaranteed.

What did you do to the X today? - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I should park mine in his Garage say like once a week or so , then I would not have to work on IT .....................


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> I should park mine in his Garage say like once a week or so , then I would not have to work on IT .....................


In my garage? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Update - so I was fed up with the rear license plate and frame rattling every time I closed the trunk on my Cruze-sounded so cheap. I ordered two dynamat license plate kits (w/o frames) one for my Cruze and one for my GTO. Did the mod and now rattle gone. Paid about 10 bucks total for the two kits. Tomorrow at 9am will be rotating tires, adding 10 mm aluminum wheel spacers and resetting TPMS.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Bought some exhaust wrap and locking ties today. Going to see if wrapping the Injen CAI will do anything in terms of the engine/engine bay heating up the metal intake tubing, and therefore heating what cold air I get from the fog lamp hole/wheel well. I also ordered a Hella supertone horn kit that should be here by the end of the week for install, and I'm ordering wheel spacers tomorrow. This could turn out to be one fun weekend.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> I should park mine in his Garage say like once a week or so , then I would not have to work on IT .....................





chevycruze2012 said:


> In my garage?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mine needs a bath as well.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fixed my trunk release button with nothing but a mini flat head screw driver ;P 

I took apart the switch and removed the two contact pieces. I then scrapped the dirt and grime off with the flat head and reassembled the switch and like magic it works again. 

My switch has been out for almost a year. Hahaha 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah finally figured out this floating tablet , It now Posts Links for Masses . Now to get the IT in his Garage to get that dutiful detailed cleaning . Pencil Erasers work well on Electrical Contacts , T.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm glad this thread is taking off. My wife drove it today and dropped my MPG average grrr


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

brian v said:


> Yeah finally figured out this floating tablet , It now Posts Links for Masses . Now to get the IT in his Garage to get that dutiful detailed cleaning . Pencil Erasers work well on Electrical Contacts , T.


Yeah I know all about the eraser.
Works on the PRC 117F antenna terminal. ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> and I'm ordering wheel spacers tomorrow. This could turn out to be one fun weekend.


 Installed my wheel spacers today (bought from DDM Works). I picked these aluminum 10mm spacers up a while ago and they were around half price off because of imperfections. I had previously checked two of them and they looked perfect. Of the two I did not check, one had an issue. Two of the holes had the punched out pieces still in place. Easy fix but now I know why these were sold as imperfect.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome. I hope with 10mm spacers you got some extended studs?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My bad - each wheel spacer is 3/16 inch or .1875 inches which is equal to 4.7625 millimeters. I think stock studs will still work. So total track width increase is almost 10 mm.


----------



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

tire rotation and new wipers


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I just drove the heck out of it, today.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Qball said:


> I just drove the heck out of it, today.


I do this every day.

On a side note I to installed my spacers, but that was a couple days ago. I'm hopefully going to finally get off my butt and mount my hella horns that are sitting in my room.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Washed it. 

But one of the neighbors washed his elephant and there was water all down the street. Looked like it had rained on my block only.
Had to drive very slow down the street.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Put about 500 more miles on it then brushless car washed it.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Drove hundreds of miles, then replaced the license plate bulbs with red LEDs.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Drove hundreds of miles, then replaced the license plate bulbs with red LEDs.


Just don't drive through the sticks of Iowa with them!


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

I realized today I drive too much. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I dipped my side mirrors to match my rims and my rear chevy emblem to test and see how it looked

Before 








After








Bow-Tie


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

today was great to wash, clay, and wax my ride. then the dust came, thats ok, in a day or 2 when i power wash it and redo the waxing it will just be even more slick, and shiny! 

this pic gave me a great sig!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyAllDay said:


> today was great to wash, clay, and wax my ride. then the dust came, thats ok, in a day or 2 when i power wash it and redo the waxing it will just be even more slick, and shiny!
> 
> this pic gave me a great sig!


SUPER CLEAN!! Nice job!!


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

thank you! ill take more and better pic when i do the round 2 waxing.


----------



## spydrmonky (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm currently deployed so I didn't do anything to my car Haha. But I was wondering if someone could turn me on to some knowledge about installing mods, what mods to install and what not. I know I want a cold air intake and I was thinking a exhaust system. If anyone has knowledge to share, please do. Thanks. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spydrmonky (Sep 28, 2013)

How do you "dip" your mirrors and Chevy emblem? I'm not sure the proper way to do it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

1) Removed rear license plate frame 2) Removed rear license plate 3) Used detailing spray to clean up area underneath (I washed the Cruze yesterday) 4)Peeled the "13" license plate sticker from the rear plate 5) [sigh] Tore "2014" sticker trying to remove it from the backing 6) Carefully hid the tear as I applied the "2014" sticker to the plate 7) reattached plate and frame 8) Realized my Cruze will turn 1 year old on October 12th, with 27K miles on its odometer.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> 1) Removed rear license plate frame 2) Removed rear license plate 3) Used detailing spray to clean up area underneath (I washed the Cruze yesterday) 4)Peeled the "13" license plate sticker from the rear plate 5) [sigh] Tore "2014" sticker trying to remove it from the backing 6) Carefully hid the tear as I applied the "2014" sticker to the plate 7) reattached plate and frame 8) Realized my Cruze will turn 1 year old on October 12th, with 27K miles on its odometer.


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who removes the plate and peels off the old stickers. I also wash the plate front and back and save the old sticker and paperwork.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Showed it some love. Washed it, did the windows inside and out and cleaned the interior.

Also downloaded a maintenance log and started to input all of the history for it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let the wife drive it so I could give our Fit some TLC. The Cruze's rustproofing is mostly done, so the Fit's got done today, along with changing the Fit's ATF.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Checked on its where abouts. Still at the distribution yard in Dixiana SC..... waiting on its 3 hour ride to the dealership.....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Found another scuff/scratch. Will break out the compound and see how serous it is tomorrow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Stitch&Tigger (Sep 29, 2013)

Took our new (used) Cruze back to the dealer today to fix some stuff I wasn't happy with when they sold it. But they are making it right, so all is good. And they said they would fill it up and detail it again too. So that's nice!! 

Loving our new car. It's a beauty.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Installed my 7 inch galaxy tablet in the dash


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Passed 70,000 miles today.


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

Installed some LEDs in my projectors


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

MichaelD said:


> Installed some LEDs in my projectors


Looks good I like them, and I just put more miles on mine lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

washed the interrior - it has been a while and so glad I bought the husky all weather mats - it is amazing how clean they keep the carpet.


----------



## Stitch&Tigger (Sep 29, 2013)

MichaelD said:


> Installed some LEDs in my projectors


That looks seriously awesome. Hmmmmm, ours might not be staying so stock after all.


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

You can get a set for like 240 including the LEDs on ebay


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Finished the wiring on the nearly completed trailer and hooked it up to make sure everything worked right. Aside from a bulb that didn't work, it all worked perfectly first time! I guess that means my solder joints are pretty good after all! This was also the first time I had hooked up trailer lights to the harness kit, so I'm glad to see it worked correctly.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Installed my Collins' Big 3 ground wire kit and bypassed the intake resonator. Took less than an hour to do both.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Haven't seen a topic like this on here yet, but if this is in the wrong place mods feel free to move it please.

Anyhow to stick with the topic I did my first AMSOIL oil change today.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Whipped IT , Whipped IT GooD ! ITLoves a Good Whipping on Tuesdays , Especially when those pessky school busses have to slow down to a crawl at 4 PM rush hour traffic ..


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Daryl said:


> Haven't seen a topic like this on here yet, but if this is in the wrong place mods feel free to move it please.
> 
> Anyhow to stick with the topic I did my first AMSOIL oil change today.


 Hey Daryl how much did that oil cost you and how much quarts does the car take? Also how many miles between oil changes? I heard Amsoil goes longer? True? Is it an easy car for oil changes to do yourself?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Hey Daryl how much did that oil cost you and how much quarts does the car take? Also how many miles between oil changes? I heard Amsoil goes longer? True? Is it an easy car for oil changes to do yourself?


Here is the Amsoil info http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...il-your-cruze-engine-transmission-fluids.html

PM Xtreme so he can tell you his prices as he doesn't advertise those prices outside of a PM or FB message.


I'll possibly wash the car today or at least vacuum and wipe the insides down. 




p.s. if we find a thread similar, let us know and we'll just merge the 2.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Off topic but related to oil changes. All my oil changes have been done at the dealer, even though I've had 6 wix filters sitting on the self in my garage. Decided at 3500miles to spin off the filter and swap in a new one just to see how well it was holding up. I wasn't planning on using that new gasket but when I went to reinstall I noticed the gasket was so stretched it was sticking out of its groove significantly on once side. 

Swapped on the new filter lid gasket, it had a nice tight fit. Got to thinking, my previous car 2.2 ecotec with similar filter only the aftermarket filters came with a new gasket, the AC delco ones did not. Is my dealer not changing this? Does the Cruze AC delco filter not come with a new gasket? As loose an worn as the one was on my car it certainly didn't look like it was ever changed, and I'm surprised it had not started leaking.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Opened the hood, checked all the fluids, all are good, so just drove it. Took all about five seconds, oil is still clean and at the full mark.

Thought about cleaning off the insects, but figure I will wait until I get a couple more, same amount of work.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today I logged in and thought about my Cruze.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yesterday we had rain and more rain. Today will be wash and detail time.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not today, but yesterday morning. She liked what she had behind her:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Off topic but related to oil changes. All my oil changes have been done at the dealer, even though I've had 6 wix filters sitting on the self in my garage. Decided at 3500miles to spin off the filter and swap in a new one just to see how well it was holding up. I wasn't planning on using that new gasket but when I went to reinstall I noticed the gasket was so stretched it was sticking out of its groove significantly on once side.
> 
> Swapped on the new filter lid gasket, it had a nice tight fit. Got to thinking, my previous car 2.2 ecotec with similar filter only the aftermarket filters came with a new gasket, the AC delco ones did not. Is my dealer not changing this? Does the Cruze AC delco filter not come with a new gasket? As loose an worn as the one was on my car it certainly didn't look like it was ever changed, and I'm surprised it had not started leaking.


On rockauto site one of the filters did come with it and one didn't. As for dealership, they should have plenty in stock. If they did not change it, that's poor service practice. Best bet would be to ask XR what his looked like when he swaps it out between the extended oil changes. 

I got lazy and went to the car wash. I get another wash in on Monday with the package I picked. The windows should be good and clean by then. I need to get in and reposition the ATS horns. They seem to be louder than OEM and the pair on the Escalade causing stuff to rattle. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Not today, but yesterday morning. She liked what she had behind her:



That's Nice Jon . Ya could of told me you were going Smurfskiing , I am sure there are a few of us that could wrap up a few miles for that .


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Off topic but related to oil changes. All my oil changes have been done at the dealer, even though I've had 6 wix filters sitting on the self in my garage. Decided at 3500miles to spin off the filter and swap in a new one just to see how well it was holding up. I wasn't planning on using that new gasket but when I went to reinstall I noticed the gasket was so stretched it was sticking out of its groove significantly on once side.
> 
> Swapped on the new filter lid gasket, it had a nice tight fit. Got to thinking, my previous car 2.2 ecotec with similar filter only the aftermarket filters came with a new gasket, the AC delco ones did not. Is my dealer not changing this? Does the Cruze AC delco filter not come with a new gasket? As loose an worn as the one was on my car it certainly didn't look like it was ever changed, and I'm surprised it had not started leaking.



Every ACDelco filter I've bought has come with the new oring.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Here is the Amsoil info http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...il-your-cruze-engine-transmission-fluids.html
> 
> PM Xtreme so he can tell you his prices as he doesn't advertise those prices outside of a PM or FB message.
> 
> ...


Can you really go all those miles on this oil? Merc this the oil you use?




















Put these bad boys on today! Blue caps to match the car! Had plastic teal ones before..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Can you really go all those miles on this oil? Merc this the oil you use?


I'm on the trans oil now and waiting for another paycheck for the engine oil. His custom filtration setup is different from mine and yours so he changes out the OEM cartridge filer before he needs to change the oil. 

Besides that, yes you can take the "proper synthetics" into the 0% of the oil life monitor(in the 13-14 models).


I'm sitting up and watching the car that got washed this morning get rained on. Good thing I have a rain or shine card for Monday to get it rewashed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Put these bad boys on today! Blue caps to match the car! Had plastic teal ones before..


Not sure how it works down there but the metal caps up here in the north corrode onto the valve stems over time. One of the NYC guys ended up replacing 2 tpms when he did a tire change. Luckily the set I got from walmart didn't fit or I would be in that same boat.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I'm on the trans oil now and waiting for another paycheck for the engine oil. His custom filtration setup is different from mine and yours so he changes out the OEM cartridge filer before he needs to change the oil.
> 
> Besides that, yes you can take the "proper synthetics" into the 0% of the oil life monitor(in the 13-14 models).
> 
> ...


Well into the 0% would be 5,000 miles..if im not mistaken...The XL AMsoil says 10k miles and the better one says 15k that sounds crazy! I mean would you and can you really let it go that long?
Im in south florida but a good 35 minutes or so from the beach (no saltwater near these babies)so i dont have any issues with corroding on metal caps. Ive alwayas put chrome caps on all my cars this time i went blue!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Well into the 0% would be 5,000 miles..if im not mistaken...The XL AMsoil says 10k miles and the better one says 15k that sounds crazy! I mean would you and can you really let it go that long?
> Im in south florida but a good 35 minutes or so from the beach (no saltwater near these babies)so i dont have any issues with corroding on metal caps. Ive alwayas put chrome caps on all my cars this time i went blue!


From what I remember, he swapped out the oem filter at the factory recommended interval and kept the oil in longer. I'll have to read up more on that but here is the thread of his current setup.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-titan-synthetics/62465-amsoil-bypass-filtration-kit.html

Glad the caps worked out for you guys, now send some of that weather up this way. Starting to get in the low 50's frequently at night plus rain.


I plan on cleaning out the trunk next, last time I did that I filled 2 trash bags and had plenty of stuff still left behind. I'm sure I have 8pmg worth of stuff in there.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Drove it. I do a lot of that...


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Gave the dashboard a rub down then drove to work. Opened her up full throttle a few times. She loves that. When the turbo spools up she pulls like crazy with a couple little chirps of the tires to show her appreciation. Libby is a happy Cruze.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Drove it to Gamestop this morning, and then to work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Found a new dent and a scratch.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Well into the 0% would be 5,000 miles..if im not mistaken...


You are mistaken. My car has about 7,000 miles on the oil and last I checked it was at like 14% or so.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Realized that I left it parked under a tree and now there's sap all over my back window and probably roof and trunk. 

Crap.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh -J, you know you wanted to give Ellie a sponge bath. Rub all her curves down real good!

I towed with mine again today, about 14 miles. I'm having a lot of fun with it, I'd do it more often if I could. The reverse parking sensors somehow sense the trailer and automatically shut off when I back up with it.

Oh, and I noticed the idiots at work got grass clippings all over her ass.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> You are mistaken. My car has about 7,000 miles on the oil and last I checked it was at like 14% or so.


4600 miles in and 40% for me.


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

I tinted my tails and plasti dipped the front bumper and rear chrome piece. Also added carbon fiber to the door handles, no picture yet.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm just gonna post what I did with my car today since I no longer have a Cruze.

So far nothing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cleaned the back seats from whatever was on it.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Detailed the interior leather seats yesterday with a softbristle toothbrush...Yes a toothbrush SMH..took me like 3 hours..I used Lexol leather cleaner good stuff (takes time elbow grease and repeated applications in certain spots but works and doesnt damage). Then gave a good wipe down or 2 with wet/damp clothes to get all the cleaner off. Then conditioned with Lexol ;eather conditioner. Also good stuff doesnt leave slimey greasy shiny residue all over seats just leaves them soft and protected. Looking new again! Will take a picture when i go out to my car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Washed it with the rain or shine coupon, rains hours later.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Washed it, and cleaned up the interior. Goes to the dealer tomorrow to be inspected.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

This letter also came today. I've noticed the coolant level drops every so often on the Wife's Cruze since it was new also. I have a gallon of Dexcool to top off both cars every so often. Basically what I get from this letter is that they know there's a problem, but have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Let me see if I can catch up... I'll go back a month...

Bought it used ( 2013 LTZ, 23K miles )...
drove it
Polished out some scratches...
drove it
re-gapped the spark plugs to .033"
drove it
Ordered a K&N filter and some Husky Floor mats
drove it
Got the Filter, installed it
Realized someone had ran into it while it was parked at the restaurant we went to the day before, called insurance
drove it
Go to body shop to get estimate, $1200 damage, insurance waves deductible, setup appointment to get the work done
drove it
Got the floor mats, installed them...
Drove it to the paint and body shop to get the repair done. 
(missed driving the cruze for 4 days while repairs being done)
looked at a shiny new rear bumper cover and newly painted rear fender as well as cant rail
drove it...
took out the connector tube that goes from the air filter box to the resonator..
drove it...

Aside from the bummer with the person hitting it while it was parked, it's been fun... but , well it looks better then it did the day I bought it now. so, I guess all in all, I can't complain.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Drove it to Gamestop yesterday. Between switching to AMSOIL motor oil, and premium 93 octane fuel I've picked up .2 mpg. Interested to see if it improves anymore beyond that.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Flushed out the old brake fluid today in the Wife's Cruze. I used my new Motive Bleeder.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Flushed out the old brake fluid today in the Wife's Cruze. I used my new Motive Bleeder.


They're awesome, aren't they? Beats yelling at a helper. 

Like Daryl, yesterday, I bled my brakes and clutch fluid with a Motive thing, and then changed my oil.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Removed the front license plate holder. Don't need them in my area. Looks much better, but now what to do with the holes...?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> They're awesome, aren't they? Beats yelling at a helper.
> 
> Like Daryl, yesterday, I bled my brakes and clutch fluid with a Motive thing, and then changed my oil.


Yea it was nice. I had trouble though with it leaking. I checked it first with no fluid, and it was fine. I put fluid in, and pumped it up to 10psi, and it started leaking fluid everywhere out of the master cylinder. Took the cap off, redid everything, and only did around 8psi after that, and it seemed fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gave it to my son while his LS is in the shop. I won't need it until Friday morning.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Removed the front license plate holder. Don't need them in my area. Looks much better, but now what to do with the holes...?


Only thing i can think of is to get some filler from local auto store and touch up paint from dealer. Youll be as good to go as possible.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Only thing i can think of is to get some filler from local auto store and touch up paint from dealer. Youll be as good to go as possible.


GrafxWerks - License Plate Hole Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze

BOOM


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

lol or that


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Drove both of them to the Mazda dealer to get rid of them. Too bad the resale is so pathetic on these pieces of junk that you have to lose your backside just to save yourself a headache. So fed up with the Wife's Cruze that I could puke. After 11 years of only buying GM vehicles there will be no more bought in my household.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

LOL!!!

And you're going to go to Mazda? Come to my junkyard, I probably have something that will work better and last longer 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

What's wrong with Mazda? Best reliability rating, cost of ownership etc... The Mazda 3 5 door we drove was way nicer than the Cruze with more options at almost the same price my Wife's car cost in 2012. 

Can't be any worse than this surging oil leaking pos my Wife has now that spends more time at the dealership then driving it. The dealership can't even figure out what's wrong with it. Yea, sounds like the Cruze is a much better car... The best reliability rating the Cruze has is for the next recall to appear.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like your dealership was crap.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Idk man they might be? They worked in it, but all I hear about the surging is we can't duplicate the problem etc etc blah blah, but yet I take it up the road, and it surges and acts like a piece of crap. Then you have my Cruze with 15k miles on it that acts like it's misfiring any time the cruise is on or you get on an interstate. 

All I know is both cars acting stupid isn't a coincidence, there junk. You know GM has problems when they send you a letter about topping off coolant for you because they don't know where it's going, and extend a water pump warranty to 10 years because it's crap. Maybe if they'd quit trying to save 10 cents on stupid stuff things would be better, and no one would have died because of an ignition switch.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's amazing the luck of the draw. I've had 0 issues with my Cruze in ~1 year. 2 recalls, but no actual problems.

When I was test driving cars, the Mazda3 I drove had an engine that sounded like it was about to fly apart. The salesman was embarrassed and said he'd have their service department look at it. We tried another one when we got back to the dealership, and it sounded the same. Really strange rattle at idle and a whine at higher RPM. I left and never went back. Was not impressed except for the suspension.

My neighbor just got rid of his Mazda3 and bought a Subaru Outback. His Mazda3 was in the shop constantly and had the heads (or maybe just valve work) and transmission replaced under warranty in the 3 years he owned it. I have a couple other friends with Mazdas and they love them. You just never know when you buy something new. Even if it has the best ratings, you can get a lemon.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I completely understand that, but I've bought 4 brand new vehicles from GM now, and only one acted perfectly with no problems. The 09 pickup i had was almost as bad as this Cruze for things breaking. I have an 06 Silverado with over 200,000 that gives me less trouble then my Wife's Cruze. Next time I buy it's going to be another brand.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hope you have a better experience with Mazda and dealers than I did on my Mazda 6i. 

600 miles, A/c pulley failure: No loaner, no rental, no parts available, no shuttle home after they took possession of vehicle and dissembled it. 

900 miles, pads contact rotors when turning hard into driveway: Bent the wear indicator back and shave pads down. 

1100, shift shock issue: Simple WDS updates fix it, No dealerships in DMV area will invest in updating this system( our system says the files on the car are newer that what we have). Remedy is leave VA and drive to NJ. Not gonna do it. 

4000 Front rotors replaced: Could be user error, could be from oxidation while sitting in a parking lot while I was off on OIF/OEF stuff

8000 hood latch breaks, new one installed.

10,000 2 pistons through the block from oil starvation: TSB for this is performed only when engine fails. Car gone for about a month an a half waiting on a new engine. Oil appears on the front wheels and rotors when you go through a car wash.

16,000 trans shift shock returns harder

20,000 car parked a dealership and sold for what was left on the loan.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mazda seems to be hit-or-miss, but their reliability has gotten much better in recent years since Ford let them go.

My friend owns a 2009 3, is very rough with the car, and it's been fantastic - 70,000 miles and zero trouble whatsoever. 

Another had some cold-start issues with his 2.0 CX-5, but I have heard good things about the 2.5 liter Skyactiv motors.

Watch out for rust, though - Mazda, Honda, Subaru, and Chrylser products all seem to rust apart in a few years before anything else does in salty areas.

Our Toyota has been the troublemaker...my B2B warranty is about to be up on the Cruze, and I'm going to take it in for a couple software updates, but otherwise it has not been too bad of a car. Flawless? Nope, but I don't really know if they make those anymore no matter what the brand is.

Nonetheless, best of luck with the new cars. Hope they're better to you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Mazda seems to be hit-or-miss, but their reliability has gotten much better in recent years since Ford let them go.


Mazda 6 was built in ford plants with the Mustangs. Biggest mistake ever as they deleted features the Japanese and other country built cars would get. 



jblackburn said:


> My friend owns a 2009 3, is very rough with the car, and it's been fantastic - 70,000 miles and zero trouble whatsoever.
> 
> Another had some cold-start issues with his 2.0 CX-5, but I have heard good things about the 2.5 liter Skyactiv motors.
> 
> Watch out for rust, though - Mazda, Honda, Subaru, and Chrylser products all seem to rust apart in a few years before anything else does in salty areas.


 The fact that my car hasn't ran since 2010 saved it from the salt, there is a recall on it for rusted brake and fuel lines but thats not high on my list right now for previous stated reasons. 



jblackburn said:


> Our Toyota has been the troublemaker...my B2B warranty is about to be up on the Cruze, and I'm going to take it in for a couple software updates, but otherwise it has not been too bad of a car. Flawless? Nope, but I don't really know if they make those anymore no matter what the brand is.
> 
> Nonetheless, best of luck with the new cars. Hope they're better to you.


Yep I have a list of what all went on with my car but i'm away from my service records. At the end of the day my only regret is not ordering it from the factory the way I wanted and settled for what was local on lots already.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

When I graduated with my undergrad in engineering, I had a friend who took a job with Ford. We worked in the plant that made transmissions for the Escape/Tribute (this was about 2001 or so). He told me that Ford's quality control accepted 80-90% of the transmissions that rolled off that line. Mazda's people accepted around 50%. Yikes..... I had another friend with a 2002 Tribute back then. It was a solid vehicle.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

The used 2012 LTZ I bought almost two years ago drove and worked so well I bought another used 2013 a few months ago... No shifting issues, lurching, or whatever. Minor issues with climate control on the 2012 and a PCV valve that failed, one water pump replaced at 65K miles. So far, nothing at all wrong with the 2013, it's currently got 27K on it.

I bought a brand new Chevy S10 4wd back in about 1990, ordered it with all the options I wanted on it. It was the first Chevy I ever owned. The day I got it, I thought something was odd with it... the front end seemed to sit up about a inch or two higher then the back. Long story shorter, I went through like 3 sets of CV joint boots on the thing before I convinced the dealer that the front end has to be sitting up too high, causing excessive angles on the CV joints. Sure enough , after they lowered the front end a few inches, never had another CV boot failure. I did have other issues, and sold the thing when it had roughly 50,000 miles on it. I didn't know if i'd every own another GM product after that . but I do.

It's funny... as I understand it, Cruze is currently GM's best selling vehicle. If they've been having such massively bad reliability as some seem to think, I don't think they'd be selling so many.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pL2014 said:


> When I graduated with my undergrad in engineering, I had a friend who took a job with Ford. We worked in the plant that made transmissions for the Escape/Tribute (this was about 2001 or so). He told me that Ford's quality control accepted 80-90% of the transmissions that rolled off that line. Mazda's people accepted around 50%. Yikes..... I had another friend with a 2002 Tribute back then. It was a solid vehicle.


Interesting. The 01 Escape was known for bad transmissions; we've got one in the family that has had no trouble at all! Guess it was one of the good ones.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

They sell so many because most people drive around without paying attention to what their car is doing. I'd bet 90% of drivers wouldn't notice the surging, and stupid things these cars do because they don't pay attention. Most people can't even be bothered to look under the hood let alone change the oil, and those are the ones who wouldn't have found the oil in the TB or under the car on my Wife's Cruze either.

Just because they sell a slew of them doesn't make it a good car. People are just to stupid to know there's a problem.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

-J and Ellie need to liven up this party here today!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> -J and Ellie need to liven up this party here today!


My car has been parked without going anywhere since like last Tuesday. I think I went to Wegmans over the weekend. 

Oh, and it needs a new battery. Again. Not a GM one this time. Guess I'll see if it cranks up this weekend or when I'm leaving for Thanksgiving.

But in the interest of livening up the party...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> funny... as I understand it, Cruze is currently GM's best selling vehicle. If they've been having such massively bad reliability as some seem to think, I don't think they'd be selling so many.


 - Best selling car, the Silverado outsells the Cruze. Last month (October) Cruze sales were up 51%. It was the 9th best selling vehicle in the US for all cars and trucks for October.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Mazda seems to be hit-or-miss, but their reliability has gotten much better in recent years since Ford let them go.
> 
> My friend owns a 2009 3, is very rough with the car, and it's been fantastic - 70,000 miles and zero trouble whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Software updates??? like??

And waht show is that clip from? looks funny..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> Software updates??? like??
> 
> And waht show is that clip from? looks funny..


Power steering rack, radio, AC compressor whine, ECU calibration to run fan after shutdown.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> My car has been parked without going anywhere since like last Tuesday. I think I went to Wegmans over the weekend.
> 
> Oh, and it needs a new battery. Again. Not a GM one this time. Guess I'll see if it cranks up this weekend or when I'm leaving for Thanksgiving.
> 
> But in the interest of livening up the party...



If your cruzen is broke down so much , How can you have more miles on the OD than ME ? Oh and I'm still on the Oem Battery ..

That 2 step is nice !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> If your cruzen is broke down so much , How can you have more miles on the OD than ME ? Oh and I'm still on the Oem Battery ..
> 
> That 2 step is nice !


It's not broken? 

I can accept a bad battery - I had like 3 crappy Duralast batteries die within 2 years before.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Last night I gave her a wash n wax, installed a K&N air filter, and purchased these bad boys...






18" LTZ rims with black PVD chrome finish.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Power steering rack, radio, AC compressor whine, ECU calibration to run fan after shutdown.


 Is this something i should have done? or did you notice things wrong that are making you do these updateS?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Not today but last weekend painted my rusty 2013 brake calipers silver(duplicolor)and other rusty area Flat black. No more rust!
View attachment 122601
View attachment 122609






View attachment 122641


Also put my reverse LEDs in. They look awesome too bad you can only see them when in reverse. I dont get to see them at all cause im driving lol

View attachment 122649
View attachment 122657


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Feel its more important what I didn't do to my Cruze, well yesterday, like drive it into a tree. After the first frost, did clean off all those bugs embedded in the condenser. Did get a new battery about one or two months ago under warranty. Hopefully I will get three years use out of it before it goes dead again.

So for now, putting about five bucks a month in my battery replacement bank. Only 20 days left on my BB warranty. Getting notices on my GM card for black Friday. Really up to 20% off on a new car purchase?

Last year when I received notices like this, was only good if I had a 1933 Duesenberg to trade in. If I didn't was only like a five buck discount. Just wanted to get me inside of the door so I could listen to some pretty far out BS. Heck I can stay home, switch on the news and listen to plenty of BS.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Went to Pepboys , purchased Dielectric Syllicone Grease in a aerosol spray can for Me weatherstripping , Before the next cold spell kickds in ..still no snow accumulation as of yet ..


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Claire's still sitting in the garage, no need to drive her to work in the crummy weather when i have a crummy ion. She did get a fresh coat of Maguiars gold wax (always like to give an extra coat over the car wash wax), rubbed some Maguiars leather schtuff onto the seats, installed my black powder coated license plate frames, and wished it was nicer so i could be driving her.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually had to store my baby for the year , had some early snow in Toronto didn't wanna get my rotiforms too salty lolol . Missing the Cruze already I need summer back


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Parallel parked like a boss.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Parallel parked like a boss.



Yer Wife Parked yer cruzen ..


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday, I plastidipped my 16" 1LT wheels I bought (with snow tires) from a member on this forum. Today I installed them.
Before:







After:













On the car:
View attachment 122897


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those are worth the $$$ and the trip .. good deal . enjoy the snow .


----------



## Cutch22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hit the weatherstripping with silicone spray then went for a drive to learn what Olivia handles like in wet, slushy conditions; listened to music instead of my usual sports talk radio station and learned what the radio sounds like at full volume. I can't listen to Queen's Fat Bottomed Girls any other way. Then went back to my usual volume & station and wondered why the guys were whispering... :music:


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

*What have you done to your Cruze today?*

Can't believe this thread hasn't been made yet!

Gave her a wash and wax for winter, and went online tire shopping, haha. Thinking of getting Conti PureContact DWS. Then debating on Plati-Dipping my wheels?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think there is one around here somewhere....Just bought the PureContacts last weekend, so far so good! Also dipped the LT wheels black last season, looks good w/ red for sure! 

This weekend I'm giving the re-dip, wash/wax, and other loving things before the big bad salt trucks come.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Removed the dash today.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

atikovi said:


> Removed the dash today.


Because racecar


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Replaced my taillight bulbs for LED bulbs !










2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

atikovi said:


> Removed the dash today.


Please do a tutorial!!!!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, there's another one of these somewhere. 

I haven't left the house today, but I did a good detail earlier this month to get ready for winter. Funny, it's been raining a lot here the past week or two and I don't think the Cruzen has ever sat out in the rain before. I'm either driving in it or not out in it. Was funny to come out and see a bunch of wet cars in the parking lot and then mine that sticks out because it is covered in beads lol! 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

I just rotated the tires, cleaned the interior and went to auto supplies shop to buy some cleaning/detailing stuffs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ordered a replacement canister of tire sealant for my air pump. I used the sealant to fix a slow leak in one of my wife's tires.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Just ordered the replacement trunk lid switch/license plate light harness, and sent her into the shop to get her body control module fixed


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dipped my spoiler and "CRUZE" and "LT" badges black. Also dipped my entire roof black. Been a good day 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Drove to Chicago for a class and on the way home I got a chip/crack in my windshield :frown::frown:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yeah, there's another one of these somewhere.
> 
> I haven't left the house today, but I did a good detail earlier this month to get ready for winter. Funny, it's been raining a lot here the past week or two and I don't think the Cruzen has ever sat out in the rain before. I'm either driving in it or not out in it. Was funny to come out and see a bunch of wet cars in the parking lot and then mine that sticks out because it is covered in beads lol!
> 
> ...


Nice, especially after while. Which wax did you use?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I cleaned out my interior and starting to get ready for Saturday's Northern Ohio Meet! 

Going to rain Friday so it's a waste of time to wash the darn thing. I'll wait till Saturday morning.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

Just hit 40k, i did an oil change a basic inspection of things like cv boots trans and motor mounts ect plus checked all fluids witch i do every oil change anyway, and detailed the inside. had a shop put on 4 new tires too ready for winter. 

















I need rubber floor mats been thinking about getting the husky weather beatersare they worth it?


----------



## ta3943 (Mar 9, 2015)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> Just hit 40k, i did an oil change a basic inspection of things like cv boots trans and motor mounts ect plus checked all fluids witch i do every oil change anyway, and detailed the inside. had a shop put on 4 new tires too ready for winter.
> View attachment 168778
> View attachment 168786
> 
> ...


They are definitely worth it! They look really good and keep the carpet clean.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Nice, especially after while. Which wax did you use?


I've been using Blackfire. I really like it.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

PS: some idiot who can't parallel park left a nice scuff on my plate holder and front bumper yesterday. 

-_-


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That's called 'Parking by Braille' JJ

Rob


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Spilled a crock pot full of crap all over the passenger floor board.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Fixed the front 12V power outlet that I had inadvertently damaged when I installed the Rostra lumbar kit.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I dug my winter wheels out of the shed today. They will probably be going on sometime this week. womp womp womp...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cleaned the inside a little bit. Will try and toss on another wax if the weather breaks. Also plan on dipping the wheels for winter.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Fooling around with my old still looks like new negative battery cable, did solder the ground terminal, drilled out the clamp, and have that partially soldered, but got interrupted as usual so didn't finish it. Still don't trust that new cable if the old one corroded on the inside, suspect the new one will do the same thing.

Waiting for those Panasonic relays to come in, were back ordered, were shipped yesterday, claim to have 75 amp contact ratings.

More interested in my high efficient furnace, while I still have five years of parts warranty on it, get tired of of waking up at 2:00 AM and freezing to death. Replaced many of this cheap sensors with Made in the USA sensors that have been more reliable and trouble free. But have a nice GE blower motor with zero saturation current and high quality lamination's, But have to relocate the wings so it would fit. 

Like the Cruze, that blower motor control consists of stupid PC mounted made in China relays expected to handle a surge current of 50 amps for start up. Using these to control made in the US industrial relays with only about 30 ma of current with surgistera added to reduce arc, so far, working good.

Do I believe in mods? Sure do, to make this crap we are forced to buy today, more reliable. Old fan and limit switch was made like iron, never had a problem with it. Sure have problems today.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> Fixed the front 12V power outlet that I had inadvertently damaged when I installed the Rostra lumbar kit.


I tested my repair yesterday by running my navigation coming to work with the phone unplugged. Navigation and music both running over Bluetooth on the way in. At work I had my phone playing over Bluetooth about half the day. When I got back into my car to go home I turned on navigation and music and then plugged the phone in. It was at 67% battery when I started the car and 35-40 minutes later it was at 83% battery. I haven't seen this phone charge like this in my car since I got the phone back in May. Makes me think my front power outlet didn't have a good electrical connection to the console power cable since I purchased the car.

So if you have a device that doesn't seem to charge as fast in the Cruze as in other vehicles it's worth the time to check this connection.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was over 3 years ago I removed my console in an attempt to find the rattles in it. Has two cigar lighter type sockets, as I barely recall, the rear one was easy but I had to bend my arm in such a manner it was never intended for that front one. 

On other vehicles used those DC power plugs like you find on the side of a laptop, only a 1/4" hole, much smaller and a far superior connection. Thought about doing this on my Cruze, but still under warranty. 

Cigar lighter type sockets rely more on tradition than anything else, but couldn't pick a poorer connector for connectivity. 

GPS and radar detectors work on 12 volts, easy, but with everything else jam a five volt power supply in that super large plug, need to find a small equipment box to house that circuit. 

Also found my Motorola chargers were next to worthless with a Samsung phone, had to get a Samsung 12 V adapter for the Cruze. Least with a 2 ampere output, wife's Apple adapter works okay, has a USB output.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Painted the calipers red. Looks ok. I think I need some red - stripes or something - on the rest of the car to balance it out.

What do you think?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Blancmange said:


> Painted the calipers red. Looks ok. I think I need some red - stripes or something - on the rest of the car to balance it out.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 169234


Looks good to me the way it is!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Looks good to me the way it is!


I like them I went red with black rims to make them pop










2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Today I got a wash and wax in before the rain, here's the rain pic !










2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


This is the look your trying to replicate, yours looks good Pretty close


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

This is the look your trying to replicate, yours looks good Pretty close[/QUOTE]

If this is at me then thanks man!


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Took her off-roading to go backpacking in the snow.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Careful with the off roading, I took mine mudding and had started to see right less than three months later


















Sanded and repainted 










2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've off-roaded in my Cruze before. This was the first time I went mudding as well.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I was shocked to see rust, but quick fix and a lot of fun so I'd do it again


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cleaned my spark plugs, been about 17K miles and was noticing a very slight hesitation when staring off in 1st gear. Blasted them out with ground up walnut shells, always find a tannest coating on the white center electrode. Gapped at 25 mils, the terminal to the center electrode showed 8,000 ohms give or take a couple of hundred for all four plugs. The resistive element on the inside of the plug do break down over time. Cleaned the threads with fresh anti-seize and properly torqued them down.

Took it for a test drive, actually some shopping, that hesitation, however so slight is complete gone now.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Checked my tire pressure and determined I am going to hold off until spring to get new tires. Plan is to buy LTZ rims before then, then use the LT ones as winter-only and throw a set of Blizzaks on them before next years winter.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I cheated on her with a 2016 1LT Limited that my wife has as a rental while her Sonic is getting warranty repairs done.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Spark plug change, NGk coppers. Rough idle completely gone!










2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I cleaned a foot of snow off of it so I can find it tomorrow......yechh!

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You got hit,we got missed.

Put in 89 octane ethanol free gas, as soon I burn this stuff up, going back to 91 octane ethanol free. Sure can tell the difference. Have a 400 mile trip this Tuesday, should get rid of a lot of it, and sure praying we don't have snow.


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

Gave her something to drink


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Put my second set of brake pads on the front at 155k today.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Put my second set of brake pads on the front at 155k today.


How does the car run at 155k miles? 2011 I assume? What engine 1.8l auto? 


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## SkylineTj (Aug 24, 2015)

Swapped out my factory headlight bulbs for some Sylvania Silverstar Ultras.
Hoping to see a difference tomorrow since my 4:30AM drive to work is pretty dark.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> How does the car run at 155k miles? 2011 I assume? What engine 1.8l auto?
> 
> 
> 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


2012 with the 1.4L and it runs just as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I just installed some Eibach springs, waiting to get my alignment to perfect it!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> Careful with the off roading, I took mine mudding and had started to see right less than three months later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Snappa said:


> really surprised to see to see that that's all the rust you had for a 2011 in New England. What paint did you use? Did you use a primer or rust converter? I take it no where has as much snow and salt than northeast Ohio because my Cruze is a 2011 as well and it doesn't look as clean as yours on the bottom. That is why I'm so glad I recently relocated down south. No more putting up with that salt crap. Was able to get away with just a dulled black chasis paint on the bottom and some mild surface rust. Maybe what you did will be something I could do since I won't have to be worrying about salt ever again.


Well I was too lol, it had a good amount of surface rust all around that bar and linkage, and she's only go 39k I used VHT roll bar chassis paint, follow the directions lol you don't wanna do it twice like my friend










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it was Friday night, but switched back to the OEM wheels and Xi3s, for the impending snow storm (we got about 6-8", so it was well worth it).










It isn't overly fun carrying 8 wheels & tires (took off the Cobalt's ZIIs as well) up from the basement to the garage, and then 8 more back down. The Cruze's OEM wheels and winter tires are a solid 10.8 lbs heavier than the MSRs and Fuel Maxes.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

After reading all these posts, I feel kinda spoiled for what I was doing for my Cruze for the last few days. Instead of getting it ready for the winter like many others are (and how myself would be if it was last year because I just relocated from Ohio), I am proud to say I just detailed my Cruze for the first time since moving south just to do it lol. No more dealing with salted roads!!


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Last week...FINALLY... got the Bluetooth (see thread) and the fog lights fixed!! 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/145665-bluetooth-noise.html


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

wash ...Clay bar... hand polish a few stubborn spots..full wax fk1000. Then 303 protectant on all rubber seals. Just need to plasti dip the rear chrome thats full of light scratches. And some touch up paint. Otherwise shinny n ready for winter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Scraped the 1/8th inch layer of ice off the car. Did the same for my wife's Solara. This is from last Wednesday's storm and we're supposed to get more snow tonight. Hopefully we don't get the freezing rain first.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Installed my Hotwheels Camaro steering wheel and ZZP Pillar pod. 

Also put my stock door handles back in for winter.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Installed my Hotwheels Camaro steering wheel and ZZP Pillar pod.
> 
> Also put my stock door handles back in for winter.


Must. Have. Pictures.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Must. Have. Pictures.


Not very good, but all I have right now. Ignore the wires and tubing under the dash in the one pic, I still have to finish wiring & plumbing the boost gage.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I have a long todo list on the cruze.

Install down pipe
Install mid pipe
Cut res out and install straight pipe
Install FMIC
Port intake manifold
Install a pillar pod
Install boost gauge
Install wide band
Install dmmworks throttle body spacer
Install snow performance stage 2 meth kit
Install new tune
Install 22" light bar
Buy new tores and install enkei evo5
And last but not least drive it like i stole it


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Man that looks nice Terry, very cool.

On a side note, found the other "What did you do to your cruze today" thread! Lol


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

The thread subject states " what did you do your cruze today?" Well I prayed it don't break down anymore. LoL


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

Swapped the wheels for the new winter set up.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Drew's Cruze said:


> Swapped the wheels for the new winter set up.
> 
> View attachment 171265


Me too. Ready for winter!


----------



## Cutch22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Changed my spark plugs. Wow, what a difference.


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just installed the Trifecta tune on mine and holy crap what a difference! I can actually use the skinny pedal for its intended purpose!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

Started to detail it, got it washed and clay barred. Started to compound/polish and my pad gave out, so I'll wait until Monday to finish I guess.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good so far!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Looking good so far!


Thanks, I'm in luck today as I forgot my dad ordered a Flex Polisher and some new pads, so I'll just borrow his stuff and finish up today.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tied a Christmas tree to it!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

Finished detailing it...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice!! Excuse me while I go adjust the bulge in my pants, haha/jk!



[email protected] said:


> Finished detailing it...


----------



## Hahathisguy (Dec 7, 2015)

i was driving my holden cruze diesel 2010 just about 15 mins ago. its 32 degrees out there and all of a sudden there was this loud bang from somewhere in left hand side. But yer after that the exhaust sound was loud and the engine power reduced. im not sure what went wrong there but yer after a while, i got this yellow vehicle inside there was that allen tool i think. and gave me code 84.

Dunno what went wrong there. any suggestion?

One thing i definitely learnt, I will never buy a holden again. im normally a bmw type guy. never had anything like that in any of my bmws before. Help will be much appreciated


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Putting my car back to stock tune so I can go to the dealer for a half shaft and water pump tomorrow morning. Also hope to regain appreciation for the tune and its effects when I reinstall it.  then coilovers and mid pipe on my next day off.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> One thing i definitely learnt, I will never buy a holden again. im normally a bmw type guy. never had anything like that in any of my bmws before.


 My Holden (2004 GTO) has never left me stranded in nearly 40k miles. It always puts a smile on my face when I drive it. Now the Chevy Cruze I had - was pretty flawless for about 2 3/4 years then the engine blew. Replaced it with a BMW and no regrets, quite pleased on the upgrade.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Under coated it and aside of a tacky consistency it looks really good, spark plugs dipped rims undercoat a fresh wax and engine detail in ready for snow!!


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Much more dry, looks and feels pretty good. Picture doesn't do justice but till I get the fork lift it'll have make to do


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Took the spoiler off to install a duck tail spoiler, only to learn that the duck tail will not work on a car that came with a factory spoiler because the bolt holes are not in the right place... Uggghhh! Now I either sell the spoiler or find someone with a Switchblade Silver Cruze LS that is willing to trade deck lids. :-/


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm about to drive the sh!t out of it as fast as I can away from the office! LOL!


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing today. Gonna be doing some black plasti-dip this weekend on my bumpers and red plasti-dip on my fog light bezels. Might be ordering my JKS spoiler next paycheck though


----------



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

I purchased my cruze today. Many more updates to come


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Starting to price some muffler/dual chrome or stainless tips today! Wish me luck !


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Installed my shark fin today


----------



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Installed my Diode Dynamics HP3 license plate lights. Overall happy with the results.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Washed it. Finally put my summer wheels in storage in my shed. Not gonna lie, I was tempted to put them back on! Freaking 65* on December 23rd!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree. I have my stock wheels and blizzaks at my shop waiting for it to be less than 40° two days in a row to go on. That and I wanna put my coilovers on prior to the swap, but not sure how it'll happen.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Just put a new one in my driveway!!!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

*What have you done to your Cruze today?*

Cracked the drivers tail light 










2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Cracked the drivers tail light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you do that?


----------



## Cutch22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Replaced my Cabin Air Filter. I can *not* properly state in words how disgusting it was in there. Also, I'm adding the "periodic checking" of this filter to my regular to-do checklist, in order to remove loose debris that accumulates.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

last week I detailed my car again inside & out


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

*Cruze -> EVO X Wing*

This is not something i did today but had been working on for past 2 weeks with help of my dad, i have been living in USA for past 10 years and not much happened between me and dad as he lives back in India, now my parents are here to visit i thought i would do something which involves my dad and i have to say it was lot of fun, we dis-agreed on many things as he was a chemistry professor back home and didn't want to agree with me on many things, well lastly he said he is glad that i am intelligent than him, i said he was more intelligent than his dad and my son will be as well and it went on.

So this was something i wanted to do for a long time, as Cruze parts being comparatively cheaper than other cars, i didn't worry much about ruining it.

It was a EVO X wing which i brought off ebay for $80, this was the first time painting a part as big as this, did some mistakes went through twice the primer/paint needed for it, end of day it came out much better than i thought,

Let me know what you think, i have a set of coilovers which i need to install, probably front lip and new wheels.


















Thanks,
Hari


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I finally broke down and put on the snow tires today.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Rotated the tires. Got 32k on the Firestones and noticed that they are just about down to the wear bars. Looks like a new set of tires is in our future. Now to decide on what to get.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I washed it today! Other than that, just got the confirmation codes for my led interior lights and stage1chip to come thru the mail. Also tinted it over the week. Will post pics later!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, it was yesterday, but I ordered Diode Dynamics XP50 reverse lights and a LED interior kit for it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yesterday for me also.....but after watching the rain/snow pellets coming down all morning, decided it's probably time to throw on the ol' snow tires.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do we have 2 threads like this going at the same time??
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...2857-what-have-you-done-your-cruze-today.html


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

autoanything.com is have a 20% year end sale.

so I picked up a set of [h=3]MAXLINER MAXFLOORMATS saved 30%[/h]
and an AEM dry flow drop in filter, maybe get a few more MPGs out of her. saved 20%


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> Why do we have 2 threads like this going at the same time??
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...2857-what-have-you-done-your-cruze-today.html


I guess we'll use this thread... 

Found out my LED interior lighting kit will be here Thursday!! 

Also ordered a genuine GM LTZ badge for $5, had to spend the rest of the Amazon gift card and ran out of ideas.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I put my midpipe on. So now its midpipe and muffler delete. Reflashed my tune, because I took it off for dealer visit. (Oddly enough my water pump wasn't leaking) put my stock wheels and blizzaks back on after debating on replacing two of them, which I didn't. (They're still at 5/32nds and on the rear this year). Trying to decide on if I wanna alter the exhaust to deepen the tone a touch. 

My next two major things will be to get my coilovers installed before the season starts back up and get a PERFECT professional detail done on my car and hers because we're gonna quit smoking late January to mid February. (Gonna do EVERYTHING I can to win this time I swear!! Wash clothes TWICE pay for professional detailing on our cars, detox, put the money in the jar every day, take a long weekend to clean our apartment head to floor!! Absolutely everything!!! Lol)


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

sparkman said:


> How'd you do that?


I have a lot of tools and spay cans (wd-40, vht, undercoating, etc.) and the wind from this "winter storm" blew some towel of my top shelf behind the car that hit the spray can, I come some hours later to see the can rolling around so I check for damage, I'm relieved it wasn't the trunk lid or fender it hit, would have taken paint and left a dent. Can was mostly full


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Installed my interior led lights in the Cruze tonight. They're so friggin bright -wayyyyyy brighter than stock lightbulbs!!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Why do we have 2 threads like this going at the same time??





sparkman said:


> I guess we'll use this thread...





Merc6 said:


> p.s. if we find a thread similar, let us know and we'll just merge the 2.


Done


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Last night I checked my winter tire pressures and dropped them from 46-50psi to 38 psi in the hopes of finding more traction.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Installed the STAGE1 chip. I feel a difference - car runs allot smoother during idle and drive. Shift points are ok. I think I liked the shifts before the install. As I kept driving ot tho, the car was shifting more normal..than earlier on, in the drive. So, I'll wait the recommended 2 weeks for it to "learn" my car and driving habits. 

FYI...When I say, I like the shifting points better before the install, I had my computer totally wiped out...and reprogrammed for my driving style. So, this chip is different for me. I also don't drive slow either! So, I'm really putting this thing to the test. I will get a tuner kit. Checking out several options, before I choose which company/product I'm going with. Till then, I'm rocking my little STAGE1 chip!

**My girl, drove my car to work today. She told me, it does run smoother and feels more snappy! She doesn't drive the way I drive tho. She told me to give it more of a chance. I'll give a write up on it, when I drive With it more longer.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Washed all the salt off of it and added a Z.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Did a rinseless wash to it. Installed new WeatherTech floor mats... Loving this car!!!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Installed the GM foglight kit, all interior converted to LEDs, license plate LED and reverse light LEDs. Almost done with modifying!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got it professionally detailed.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Hardwired in my front and rear facing dashcam and hooked it up to a Power Magic Pro unit.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Installed killswitch and upgraded to drilled n slotted rotors with hawk pads from R1 Concepts!


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

I give my Cruze a rest today like I do.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm actually impressed with my cruze. At 35,700km the only things I've had to do is top up def fluid, get oil changes done, and fill the fuel tank.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Planning on taking the Cruze (and the Cav) to get their first wash of the winter...been lagging on that one quite a bit. Ooops.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

All I've done with mine today is look at it. It's iced out and I can't get in.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Took it to get its first oil change at 1,335 miles and had the dealership regap the spark plugs to 0.028.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Vacuumed out the interior. Man, was it bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Looked at insurance pictures, of the Cruze torn down. Monday morning, I crashed it. Gonna take 8g's worth of work n parts, to get it back to new. February12 can't come soon enough.........


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

203-CRUZER said:


> Looked at insurance pictures, of the Cruze torn down. Monday morning, I crashed it. Gonna take 8g's worth of work n parts, to get it back to new. February12 can't come soon enough.........


:signs053::sad010:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Looked at insurance pictures, of the Cruze torn down. Monday morning, I crashed it. Gonna take 8g's worth of work n parts, to get it back to new. February12 can't come soon enough.........


Oh my, no..... Having horrible flashbacks......


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, I'm very miserable right now! Drive a pos fiat for a rental. Mine has both front and rear heavy damage. Will post pics soon in an album later..


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Yeah, I'm very miserable right now! Drive a pos fiat for a rental. Mine has both front and rear heavy damage. Will post pics soon in an album later..


Very sorry to hear, hope all goes well for you. And also, very sorry to hear about getting stuck with a fiat.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This was on the 27th, but...

Replaced the interior/trunk lights on the Cruze with 75 lumen 5-SMD LED towers. Bought the LED for the license plate, but it was dark/cold by the time I did this.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

MP81 said:


> This was on the 27th, but...
> 
> Replaced the interior/trunk lights on the Cruze with 75 lumen 5-SMD LED towers. Bought the LED for the license plate, but it was dark/cold by the time I did this.



How complicated is it to replace the trunk light?


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

^^^^^^ Not hard at all! There's no skill level is needed to change it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, real easy. There's a small slot for a screwdriver or small interior trim prybar, and it pulls right out. Then you just swap the bulb from there. I did it outside, at night, without a flashlight.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Replaced the license plate bulbs with the same 75 lumen 5-SMD LED towers.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Crossed over 19,000 miles. Gonna reach 20K before it's 1st birthday. (Bought on 3/15/15)


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Let the yearly inspection expire. Now if I want to drive it I need to get it reinspected.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yep, real easy. There's a small slot for a screwdriver or small interior trim prybar, and it pulls right out. Then you just swap the bulb from there. I did it outside, at night, without a flashlight.


If you don't have a screwdriver handy, use your ignition key. That's what I did with mine. I found out that it also removes the light lens's in the interior too. 



Washed the salt off of it. Ugh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Let the yearly inspection expire. Now if I want to drive it I need to get it reinspected.


In my county I have to get the emissions tested every year when I renew. The lines are usually 20 cars long, and it costs $10 cash. Quite annoying.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dug it out. This picture is from yesterday evening. This morning there was a foot of snow on the driveway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Drove her to work and hoped that the wheel balance issue was just ice build up. Felt like three of her four wheels were out of balance.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Changed the oil and filter in her the other day for the 1st time (~1000) miles. Oil was absolutely nasty for only 1,000 miles. Glad I changed it. Going to put 1,000 miles on the new oil then switch it out for full synthetic.

Still loving this little car...


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

lakemg said:


> Changed the oil and filter in her the other day for the 1st time (~1000) miles. Oil was absolutely nasty for only 1,000 miles. Glad I changed it. Going to put 1,000 miles on the new oil then switch it out for full synthetic.
> 
> Still loving this little car...


I argued with the dealer for awhile about trying to get a free break-in oil change out of the extended oil package I bought for $450. But they weren't too keen on that idea, eventually I just gave in and did it myself at around 2550 miles by the time I got to it. I was pretty shocked at the metal shavings and how dark it was. I think a lot of that had to do with it sitting on a dusty Mississippi lot for over a year. Either way I'm glad I did it and wish I would have done it at 1000 miles like I wanted to.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Drove her to work and hoped that the wheel balance issue was just ice build up. Felt like three of her four wheels were out of balance.


Judging by the looks of the picture you posted yesterday, I think ice is a safe assumption. Now if you still feel it when its 50F+ outside then you might have a problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Judging by the looks of the picture you posted yesterday, I think ice is a safe assumption. Now if you still feel it when its 50F+ outside then you might have a problem.


Yep - the car's outside thermometer was reading 11F when I left home and dropped to 6F by the time I got to C-470. This wasn't the first time I've had ice build up but it is the first time it was multiple wheels. Makes for an interesting feel in the steering wheel.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

See movie 'My cousin Vinny'.....pay attention to the line "ya got mud in ya tires".

You'll figure it out.

Rob


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hit a **** skunk.

No body damage though. It was the one time I didn't have my high beams on tonight. The Cruze's normal beams seem to be really low?

I would have saw it with my high beams on. Now my car smells like ass. 

Furthermore proving I can't have anything nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Hit a **** skunk.
> 
> No body damage though. It was the one time I didn't have my high beams on tonight. The Cruze's normal beams seem to be really low?
> 
> ...


Point them up about 1-1.5 turns - the early ones are indeed aimed too low from the factory. Amazing difference.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Installed the Z-Spec grill on my Cruze.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Installed the Z-Spec grill on my Cruze.
> 
> View attachment 179673


That looks great.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> That looks great.


Agreed. I'm assuming the Z-spec grill doesn't have the blockoff plates on the back? I love the look of it, but I've always wondered about the affect on aero.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great.
> ...


No it doesn't have the block off plates, and my Cruze already gets soso gas mileage so I don't mind if it's affecting my aero lmao. Honestly my 2005 Malibu got better gas mileage than this car, but I still love it nonetheless.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, ours being a diesel, aero is important...I'd really love if someone did a windtunnel comparison of the factory and the z-spec grill, haha.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Drove it for the first time in a week and put some gas in it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Saturday my wife went and got it washed, taking advantage of the 40 degree weather. Nothing worse than having a car freeze after washing it in the winter!


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Saturday my wife went and got it washed, taking advantage of the 40 degree weather. Nothing worse than having a car freeze after washing it in the winter!


I washed my semi truck inside a wash bay up in Winnipeg MB one winter. The salt on it had been adding up for about 3 weeks. So I went to this place to get my truck greased and they had a wash bay. I didn't think how cold it was 5F/-15C and in 5 mins my doors froze after I left. Got to the truck stop and tried to open my door and I was confused why I couldn't open my door. Ended up cranking the heat inside to thaw out and eventually could open my door. First and last time I do that.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

bsb2001ca said:


> I washed my semi truck inside a wash bay up in Winnipeg MB one winter. The salt on it had been adding up for about 3 weeks. So I went to this place to get my truck greased and they had a wash bay. I didn't think how cold it was 5F/-15C and in 5 mins my doors froze after I left. Got to the truck stop and tried to open my door and I was confused why I couldn't open my door. Ended up cranking the heat inside to thaw out and eventually could open my door. First and last time I do that.


Haha I've been iced OUT of my car before but I have never been iced IN.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Installed a K&N Intake with the Injen filter today, clear side markers coming soon!! All thanks to cruzinred92


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Picked it up from the dealership with a brand new turbo ? waiting for Wednesday to install a magnaflow muffler and order a tune plus the Injen air filter for my k&n intake 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Went to the body shop, and looked at my Cruze. Can't wait to have it back and go Cruzin!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Went to the body shop, and looked at my Cruze. Can't wait to have it back and go Cruzin!


How is the progress coming along? Did you happen to get a few pictures of it while you were in there?


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Overall, I'm happy with the results. However, there are things I see...and have gone over, with the owner. I'm in the auto body field, by trade. While it looks good, I'm very meticulous!! It's scheduled, to be delivered to me on Thursday 11th. However, I may wait, to get it on Saturday 13th...so I can hawk eye it, in the daylight outside!! 
Yes, I have pictures of when it was brought to the shop, during teardown. The owner, said he'll email me the progress pics. I'm going to follow up with him tomorrow and get them. Then when I get my Cruze back, I'll be taking pics of my ride to share with everyone! Thanks for asking!!!


***Just in case this gets asked........YES, I could've brought it to my place of employment. I simply DON'T mix business with pleasure.....or whatever words you want to throw in there. I don't break that rule for anything!



chevrasaki said:


> How is the progress coming along? Did you happen to get a few pictures of it while you were in there?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Drove mine in snow for the first time. I don't know why this thing handles so good in the snow (for a FWD car). It's a monster, unbelievable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Drove mine in snow for the first time. I don't know why this thing handles so good in the snow (for a FWD car). It's a monster, unbelievable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's weird, do you have snow tires? I came to the opposite conclusion after taking mine out. I thought to myself, this car has no business out here. That being said, the stabilitrac works pretty well.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> That's weird, do you have snow tires? I came to the opposite conclusion after taking mine out. I thought to myself, this car has no business out here. That being said, the stabilitrac works pretty well.


Nope, still running the stock ones with 1/4 tread left. I came from daily driving a '98 Grand Am so anything is better. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

Drove mine for the first time in snow also last night. Mainly just slushy snow and brand new snow tires on her. She felt solid while driving her. Tried not to keep her in the lower gears as often to avoid spinning tires. Found 3rd to be a good cruising gear at 25-35km/h. One thing I'm gonna miss about my old 2009 Pontiac G5 is how awesome she was in snow storms on 3 year old snow tires. Hopefully the Cruze will be as good or even better


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

AHayes88 said:


> Drove mine for the first time in snow also last night. Mainly just slushy snow and brand new snow tires on her. She felt solid while driving her. Tried not to keep her in the lower gears as often to avoid spinning tires. Found 3rd to be a good cruising gear at 25-35km/h. One thing I'm gonna miss about my old 2009 Pontiac G5 is how awesome she was in snow storms on 3 year old snow tires. Hopefully the Cruze will be as good or even better


My Cobalt seemed to handle better in the snow than my Cruze, I think it's because the Cobalt/G5 weighs about 400 lbs less. And I agree, third is a good gear to cruise on the snow covered back roads.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Discovered the upper o2 sensor worked itself loose somehow and tightened it. Much better now, sounds better and performs better! Best of all, the annoying rattle at a stoplight is gone.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Done installing the down and mid pipes. I also cleaned the mats.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What did I do with my Cruze today? Drove it, doctor's imposed restrictions for not driving for a full week after surgery is history now. 

Happy nothing went wrong wrong with it this last week when my wife was driving it. suppose to lift only ten pounds. Maybe cheating just a little, doctor didn't tell me to carry a scale.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Installed new Bosch Icon wiper blades this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Going to wash all the salt crap off of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

FINALLY got my Cruze back! Here's some pics!!




[URL=http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/cromboogie/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1230152045_zpsf1pzvmnx.jpg.html]

Uograded brakes, debadged lid, tints on all 6 windows, upgraded speakers and few other things!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

today went to work and in 1;20 from now ill be driving to my hotel. tomorrow morning the cruze and i are going to enjoy the daytona 500


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I treated CeCe to an ethanol free breakfast for $30 this morning, and then I ran my dirty girl through the touchless carwash. She wanted "The Works" package for $13 so that she could look sexy for the weekend! 

Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digga...


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I finally got around to putting my Shark fin on that I ordered last July. We bought a new house last summer and it just got packed away. I found it the other day, so figured it was about time.....


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

Weighed it. Although the numbers don't add up, I'm sure it just depends how centred I was on the scale.
2,050 lbs on the steer axle
1,345 lbs on the back axle (with 3/4 fuel and a bit of stuff in the trunk)
But both the front and rear wheels fit on the scale and it came to 3,373 lbs total with me in it.

Lol you know your a trucker when...


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Removed stuff from the backseat and trunk that was adding weight.. lol. Also redlined it for maybe the first time ever.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Removed stuff from the backseat and trunk that was adding weight.. lol. Also redlined it for maybe the first time ever.


Haha I remember the first time I ran out of second gear. I think I would really enjoy a car with a redline of 8,000+ RPM. It's what I love best about my Ninja 300, it revs to 13,000 RPM. So much fun to wring out a tiny engine.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Haha I remember the first time I ran out of second gear. I think I would really enjoy a car with a redline of 8,000+ RPM. It's what I love best about my Ninja 300, it revs to 13,000 RPM. So much fun to wring out a tiny engine.


I feel you. highi revving NA engines are fun- I had a 2010 Si that redlined at 8k. And of course cam profiles aka vtech. That K20 motor was so smooth.
My G37 redlines at 7600. However, unlike the honda, it gets/sounds a little coarse up at that range, even though by that time I am speeding on most streets.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Washed her. I even washed the engine bay to get the worst of the road grime out of there. Hot soap & water. Yep, even hosed down the "no flame thrower" covers.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

[tQUOTE=obermd;2312425]Washed her. I even washed the engine bay to get the worst of the road grime out of there. Hot soap & water. Yep, even hosed down the "no flame thrower" covers.[/QUOTE]

It's safe to just hose the entire thing down?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sparkman said:


> obermd said:
> 
> 
> > Washed her. I even washed the engine bay to get the worst of the road grime out of there. Hot soap & water. Yep, even hosed down the "no flame thrower" covers.
> ...


As long as all the covers are in place and you don't use a pressure washer - yes. You don't want to use a pressure washer because it will force water into the electronics. Remember, the engine compartment isn't sealed and some water gets in there in heavy rains anyway. I rinsed the engine using the "shower" setting on my garden sprayer, then used soap & water from the bucket I was using to sponge down the worst of the accumulated grime. I didn't waste my time detailing the engine bay - that comes in May right before Lordstown if I have time. I then gave the engine a chance to "drain" and air dry before starting the car.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> As long as all the covers are in place and you don't use a pressure washer - yes. You don't want to use a pressure washer because it will force water into the electronics. Remember, the engine compartment isn't sealed and some water gets in there in heavy rains anyway. I rinsed the engine using the "shower" setting on my garden sprayer, then used soap & water from the bucket I was using to sponge down the worst of the accumulated grime. I didn't waste my time detailing the engine bay - that comes in May right before Lordstown if I have time. I then gave the engine a chance to "drain" and air dry before starting the car.


I prefer the three rag method, I use three old microfiber cloths, soak two of them, wring one of the two out and cover it in car soap. Wipe everything with the soapy rag, wipe everything with the soapless soaked rag, then wipe everything with the dry one.

Today, I moved my Cruze out of the way, so I could change the oil in my Ninja 300, wipe if down, and take it for a spin. Got up to 55F today, it was gorgeous! Tomorrows gonna be 65F and I don't have to work. What en excellent weekend this is turning out to be.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Changed the intake manifold on my brother '12 Eco, because the PCV check valve was missing. It's only got 55,000 miles, but it has a rebuilt title, and GM Customer Care won't give us a straight answer if it's covered or not despite the fact that we got the same extended coverage letter as everyone else. It wasn't too bad of a job. It took about 2 1/2 hours, and the intake cost me about $300.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

Oil change. Mobile1, with 1 quart synthetic Lucas stabilizer.
It's my first oil change with the car and 3rd ever oil change in its lifetime.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Washed it! Getting ready to flash back to stock tune so i can switch from Trifecta to BNR tune.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Terryk2003 said:


> Washed it! Getting ready to flash back to stock tune so i can switch from Trifecta to BNR tune.


Just curious and not meaning to change topic, everyone please keep on, but what is making you change from Trifecta to BNR? Curious because a tune is my next performance mod.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

razercruze15 said:


> Just curious and not meaning to change topic, everyone please keep on, but what is making you change from Trifecta to BNR? Curious because a tune is my next performance mod.


A few things...the biggest, i like the idea of having a custom tailored tune to my car. I purchased the more expensive Trifecta tune at the time because i wanted to be able to data log and have the tune changed as i mod. Unfortunately, It seems like they just look at your scans and say "looks good" but not actually take the time to tailor it just perfect. Keep in mind, BNR was NOT offering a tuning service (or had just started, but i hadnt heard of them) when i got my initial tune. I like the fact that i can keep logging and sending to Jerry @BNR and he will keep adjusting it to my needs. Also, i intend to do the Flex Fuel upgrade and possibly the BNR turbo upgrade in the future, in which case i will have to purchase the BNR tune anyway. If you do some searching (mostly on the facebook groups, or sonic owners forum) you will see a lot of people say going from Trifecta to BNR is like going from stock to tuned all over again. BNR cars are making much better power numbers than Trifecta. Its all personal preference, just do your research and decide for yourself before buying! Hopefully you'll feel you made the right choice in the end and wont end up buying twice like i did.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Terryk2003 said:


> A few things...the biggest, i like the idea of having a custom tailored tune to my car. I purchased the more expensive Trifecta tune at the time because i wanted to be able to data log and have the tune changed as i mod. Unfortunately, It seems like they just look at your scans and say "looks good" but not actually take the time to tailor it just perfect. Keep in mind, BNR was NOT offering a tuning service (or had just started, but i hadnt heard of them) when i got my initial tune. I like the fact that i can keep logging and sending to Jerry @BNR and he will keep adjusting it to my needs. Also, i intend to do the Flex Fuel upgrade and possibly the BNR turbo upgrade in the future, in which case i will have to purchase the BNR tune anyway. If you do some searching (mostly on the facebook groups, or sonic owners forum) you will see a lot of people say going from Trifecta to BNR is like going from stock to tuned all over again. BNR cars are making much better power numbers than Trifecta. Its all personal preference, just do your research and decide for yourself before buying! Hopefully you'll feel you made the right choice in the end and wont end up buying twice like i did.


Thanks, really appreciate that insight. Leaning more towards BNR now! I already have the Kand N intake and i plan to get their atmospheric BPV.

Anyways, today I washed my car and got a free oil change and tire rotation from the dealer!


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

I washed mine and installed the eibach lowering springs


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lost it in the parking lot. I came out of my doctor's office (pre-caffiene) and didn't recognize my own car. It was clean.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> Lost it in the parking lot. I came out of my doctor's office (pre-caffiene) and didn't recognize my own car. It was clean.


I do that to my girlfriend. there was another identical cruze minus the 2.0 and it was dark. i hid next to a parking truck behind her and she kept trying to open the other cruzes door


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Flashed my BNR base tune (finally) while I was on my lunch break! Will log on the way home. Can't wait to get it dialed in and see how she does!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Swapped on the MSRs/Fuel Max's, changed the fuel filter, and gave the interior a quick vacuum.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't have a pic, but installed the VG shark fin...I really like it....hope my bass doesn't rattle it off haha :eusa_clap:

Also outfitted the lower grille and hood with some Easter eggs for the hunt yesterday


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I put on rear & front top tower braces this Saturday. Sunday fixed the little slight noise coming from them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I don't have a pic, but installed the VG shark fin...I really like it....hope my bass doesn't rattle it off haha :eusa_clap:
> 
> Also outfitted the lower grille and hood with some Easter eggs for the hunt yesterday
> View attachment 186458


Love the Easter eggs.


----------



## Orion215 (Mar 11, 2016)

I washed and detailed Cruzette on Saturday, just have to vacuum her old and she'll be all clean.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Took the first picture of my '14 Cruze 1LT next to my brother's '11 Cruze Eco. The only two pictures I have of his '06 Cobalt and my '09 Cobalt together were taken right after the hail storm.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Took the first picture of my '14 Cruze 1LT next to my brother's '11 Cruze Eco. The only two pictures I have of his '06 Cobalt and my '09 Cobalt together were taken right after the hail storm.
> 
> View attachment 186498
> View attachment 186482
> View attachment 186490


When is he going to sign up?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Installed my Diode Dynamics HP11 front signals.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Put in a couple gallons of gas, should last until the end of the week. Well you asked, did you expect something very special?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Took her for a 80 MPH run to Colorado Springs yesterday. Friday I had her in to check the wheel bearings - I had all the symptoms of a failing wheel bearing. Two techs at Ed Bozarth Chevrolet were able to hear the problem on the road but couldn't find any noise while on the lift using a stethoscope to listen to each wheel and also the transmission. Noise goes away above 70 MPH - I hit some very smooth and quiet pavement and listened at 70 to 80 MPH - no noise. I suspect it's the right rear tire because that wheel had thrown a balance weight sometime since the previous rotation.

By the way, at 80 MPH I was one of the slower cars on the road. Posted speed limit of 75 would have made me a rolling road hazard.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Took her for a 80 MPH run to Colorado Springs yesterday. Friday I had her in to check the wheel bearings - I had all the symptoms of a failing wheel bearing. Two techs at Ed Bozarth Chevrolet were able to hear the problem on the road but couldn't find any noise while on the lift using a stethoscope to listen to each wheel and also the transmission. Noise goes away above 70 MPH - I hit some very smooth and quiet pavement and listened at 70 to 80 MPH - no noise. I suspect it's the right rear tire because that wheel had thrown a balance weight sometime since the previous rotation.
> 
> By the way, at 80 MPH I was one of the slower cars on the road. Posted speed limit of 75 would have made me a rolling road hazard.


Lol no one cares you were doing 5 or 10 over. Everyone does it. If you say you don't you either don't have a car, or you're a liar.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Bought some cans of plastidip and LED bulbs for the taillights.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Took her for a 80 MPH run to Colorado Springs yesterday. Friday I had her in to check the wheel bearings - I had all the symptoms of a failing wheel bearing. Two techs at Ed Bozarth Chevrolet were able to hear the problem on the road but couldn't find any noise while on the lift using a stethoscope to listen to each wheel and also the transmission. Noise goes away above 70 MPH - I hit some very smooth and quiet pavement and listened at 70 to 80 MPH - no noise. I suspect it's the right rear tire because that wheel had thrown a balance weight sometime since the previous rotation.
> 
> By the way, at 80 MPH I was one of the slower cars on the road. Posted speed limit of 75 would have made me a rolling road hazard.


Kid was told her front wheel hub bearings were defective, only 700 bucks to replace them, let daddy look at it. Had small stones stuck between the rotor and the rotor shield. Also an erratic problem, depending on where the stones were at. 

Maybe you should have your daddy look at yours.


----------



## redvelvet (Apr 1, 2016)

We went for a long drive ccasion14:


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Coated the windshield with Rain-X windshield treatment. I have used it before, I enjoy watching the little beads of water going up the windshield, it is so hypno....


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> Coated the windshield with Rain-X windshield treatment. I have used it before, I enjoy watching the little beads of water going up the windshield, it is so hypno....


Hahaha I feel the same way


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Kicked one tire this morning, enough for one day, will kick another one tomorrow.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Trying to book mine in for warranty work but it's becoming a pain when I just stay on hold forever.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm am bound and determined to break that stupid temperature control knob. My knee keeps hitting the thing. So annoying.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing... The Cruze is home in the garage while I drive a 2015 Traverse for work.

Traverse is comfortable, very nice ride, but with AWD it gets 19mpg no matter how I drive.

The worst part is, I keep slamming my left foot to the floor before starting it - so used to that manual trans in my Cruze.


----------



## Makhimckenzie (Mar 2, 2016)

went at almost 80 mph.. what an experience


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Took the Cruze, on the trip from CT to VT, and got it the much needed tune from Vermont Tuning! Night n day difference -very happy customer!!


----------



## smithy22 (Apr 11, 2016)

I had my tires balanced.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I installed a tow bar. Now I can haul a small utility trailer. Useful because we don't have trash pick-up so dump runs are a thing. But also, now I can take my motorcycle with me when I visit family and friends for extended periods of time. The downside to it is, I'm already considering buying a jet-ski. My car is so capable now! Sort of. It's able to tow anything which qualifies as Class 1 so, tongue weight must be less than 200 lbs, and the trailer weight must be less than 1,000 lbs to stay within the lowest recommended rating which is listed in the owners manual. And also as long as the GVWR is within the correct range, it's capable. 

But at least it does not say "This vehicle was neither designed nor intended to tow a trailer". Sorry diesel and eco cruzers! Haha, unfortunately I'm still waiting on the wiring harness to arrive so I can have trailer brake lights. So I do not have any reviews on how the Cruze does with a trailer yet. I will post back here the first time I tow something. Gonna start with an empty trailer and work my way up. I think the hitch looks good on the Cruze though!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Put my LTZ 18's back in for the summer. Wow! I forgot how much better they make the car look!


----------



## Robgrover (Dec 1, 2015)

Used my cruze as a farm car, just like every other day, chevy cruze eco rally special.


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

Debagged the trunk last night, only got the bowtie now


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

"installed" or placed CRUZE cup holder and door holder inserts

Very happy how they look


----------



## hamish05064 (Apr 5, 2016)

Just had a wipping of it and after that made some polishing to it


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Decided to skip out on my last free dealer oil change. Changed it myself today and switched over to Amsoil Signature Series!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Having my wife take the Cruze to the car wash to get the last touch-free wash before I start hand-washing it for the spring/summer/fall. Need to have that underbody blasted one last time to get the 400,000 lbs of salt they threw on the roads in March/April, for no reason, off there.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Installed a ducktail spoiler/lip/fin and did an interior swap with an Eco driver! I had the black cloth interior, didn't like it so we swapped dash trim, seats, and door panels! The interior photo is a stock image of what my car now looks like, except mine is auto!*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Installed the air bladder and pump for my driver's side Rostra lumbar support. Still need to do the electrical but I ran out of time.


----------



## ChevyCruzeDude (Mar 31, 2016)

Rotated the tires. Cleaned the rims/tires. Waxed the rims. 303'd the tires.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Finished hooking up my boost gauge. I installed it in the pillar when I did that back in the winter but I just left the air line and wiring coiled up under the dash until a later date. Dummy me kinked the hard plastic line when I ran it through the fire wall (because it had been coiled up so long and it just kept trying to wind itself back up the wrong way), so I ended up having to get another kit and splice the hose with some compression fittings. It worked, so at least I didn't have to run a whole new hose, doesn't look the greatest though since it's kinda hard to hide the brass fittings.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyCruzeDude said:


> Rotated the tires. Cleaned the rims/tires. Waxed the rims. 303'd the tires.


Do we shop at the same stores?

Rob


----------



## Robgrover (Dec 1, 2015)

Used the cruze to drag my parking lot because I didn't want to get the tractor out. Can you pull a yard drag with a manual eco cruze? Yes should you? Probably not


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Robgrover said:


> Used the cruze to drag my parking lot because I didn't want to get the tractor out. Can you pull a yard drag with a manual eco cruze? Yes should you? Probably not


Well, we have one member using his Cruze engine on a air boat........I guess a Cruze as a tractor isn't too far out of line.

Rob


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Removed the headliner and roof airbags from my parts car. My rebuilder is done from the body shop and now I have to put'er back together again.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Cleaned my interior.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I rotated my tires/rims & cleaned them & waxed them. I also took off any anti seize lube for the lugs. I hear its not good? I also wash spray the wheel wells. I'm going to attempt to post my very 1st pic from this site here fingers crossed


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze made me religious, when I first start it, say a prayer that when I start it, all those lights on the dash that light up brighter than a Christmas tree go out. But not just today, everyday.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Finished the installation of my driver's side Lumbar support. Had to cut into the driver's seat side to put the switch in and then wired the power. The ground is secured with another ground point in the center console and the power run over the steering column to the cabin fuse box. The technically most difficult part was routing the power line so the heater core piping doesn't melt it.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

bostonboy said:


> I rotated my tires/rims & cleaned them & waxed them. I also took off any anti seize lube for the lugs. I hear its not good? I also wash spray the wheel wells. I'm going to attempt to post my very 1st pic from this site here fingers crossed


Depends where your from, and who teaches you. I've always put on anti seize on my studs. Just wait till they rust and you break 2 or 3 studs when doing your own tire rotations... Now you either pull the hub and axle apart and go and get new studs pressed in, or replace the hub. Secondly, in a snowy/cold (any place salted) and your tire goes flat, and a bit of salt water gets into the threads, again now your freezing and have broken studs on the side of the highway. Long story short, I've never had a wheel come off from greased lug nuts, and I've never lost torque on my lug nuts from greasing them. When you torque 'em with grease, make it 5 lbs less than what spec is to account for more torque with grease.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> I rotated my tires/rims & cleaned them & waxed them. I also took off any anti seize lube for the lugs. I hear its not good? I also wash spray the wheel wells. I'm going to attempt to post my very 1st pic from this site here fingers crossed


Those are CLEAN, wow!! :th_salute:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

packed it with my skeet launcher, Remington 870 super mag,G3. 2 boxes of skeet/ammo, 2 .50 cal cans of rifle and pistol ammo. proceed to head to the range and have some fun. all yesterday...... now today just drove it to work


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

After nearly, 14 months, 50000km, I got inspired and rotated my tires, (wearing evenly across all the tires, 2/32 different between front and rear, pulled the drums, inspected brakes (minimal wear, adjusters adjusting), inspected front brakes (also minimal wear, at least 1/4 inch of slot left).

Painted drums and calipers flat black, which is not something I would not normally, but felt they needed attention since the Eco wheels, and my future 5 spokes keeps them exposed.

Got a forced circulation block heater waiting at my brothers parts counter for pickup and install.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Brake fluid flush, radio update and appraisal to see how much I could get for it. Seriously debating on what I want to do to it before lordstown. Time is too short to order any more goodies, may just dip and gloss the interior again.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Reinstalled my tune and took some data logs..


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

obermd said:


> Finished the installation of my driver's side Lumbar support. Had to cut into the driver's seat side to put the switch in and then wired the power. The ground is secured with another ground point in the center console and the power run over the steering column to the cabin fuse box. The technically most difficult part was routing the power line so the heater core piping doesn't melt it.


Pics?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

txcruze26 said:


> Pics?


Really not much to show. Just a switch on the side of the driver's seat. When doing the wiring use the floor flap under the seat where the seat electronics come up and you can slide the power lines to the center console area.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> Pics?


 http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...-how-install-rostra-universal-lumbar-kit.html


----------



## CodyCruze (May 12, 2016)

I cleaned it really good for the summer. Last week I got the windows tinted and my emblems blacked out, its looking good. All I need to get is a nice set of black rims. (its a 2015 in white)


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

Added a manual fan switch to help cool the car down since I don't have a turbo timer. Pics later


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Clear ceramic engine enameled the bang good tips and may try to fit them tomorrow. Reason was to try and seal the metal off from the elements and prevent rust. Sure it may have been overkill from price paid. I left before it dried so who knows what it looks like till the AM. Wish me luck?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Dropped the kids off at respective schools, cursed under my breath with the CEL coming on again (99% certain it's the poor-performing catalytic converter code again!), drove the 45 miles to work, (averaged 40.2 mpg according to the car). Contemplated getting the foglights for the Eco as a birthday present to myself. Scheduled an oil change at the dealership while it's still free (thanks CPO!)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

got it loaded, fueld up, cleaned up. now in 2 hours getting in and starting the 20hr trip to ohio.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

spacedout said:


> Off topic but related to oil changes. All my oil changes have been done at the dealer, even though I've had 6 wix filters sitting on the self in my garage. Decided at 3500miles to spin off the filter and swap in a new one just to see how well it was holding up. I wasn't planning on using that new gasket but when I went to reinstall I noticed the gasket was so stretched it was sticking out of its groove significantly on once side.
> 
> Swapped on the new filter lid gasket, it had a nice tight fit. Got to thinking, my previous car 2.2 ecotec with similar filter only the aftermarket filters came with a new gasket, the AC delco ones did not. Is my dealer not changing this? Does the Cruze AC delco filter not come with a new gasket? As loose an worn as the one was on my car it certainly didn't look like it was ever changed, and I'm surprised it had not started leaking.


The ACDelco (PF2257G (55594651)) filter does come with a new o-ring style gasket and at my dealer the techs are supposed to change it each oil change.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since Saturday I've been Cruzin around the I-70/I-90 corridors. So far 2500+ miles at 44 MPG (pump measured). See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

Washed, waxed, dressed the tires and ready to go...ccasion14:


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I cleaned the inside leather & all. It was more dust & vacuumed today. I also bought new towels & the master wax set from griots. I also cleaned the inside of my 2nd car too vacuumed it today also but front window.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Swapping over the wiring harness in the headliner.


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

aimmed new spyder headlights, husky matts and pu leather seat covers front and rear, and viper 5706v remote start installed


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

Vacuumed it for the first time. Wiped it all down inside and use leather cleaner-conditioner on the seats. Crooks new again. I also removed the rear chev bow tie to reveal a hole under the badge. Now what to do??


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

CRAKZOR said:


> aimmed new spyder headlights, husky matts and pu leather seat covers front and rear, and viper 5706v remote start installed


pics!


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

72specialized said:


> I also removed the rear chev bow tie to reveal a hole under the badge. Now what to do??


Don't be embarrassed that it's a Chevy. Put it back and be proud.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

72specialized said:


> Vacuumed it for the first time. Wiped it all down inside and use leather cleaner-conditioner on the seats. Crooks new again. I also removed the rear chev bow tie to reveal a hole under the badge. Now what to do??


LED Car Emblem Badge Auto Symbol Decal Light Lamp for Red Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How did you get the rear badge off? Also, did it come off in one piece? I have a light plate to put under mine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got in my car this morning and realized just how dirty 4,700 road miles can make a car. Interior is ok, but she needs a good bath.


----------



## pizzaparty (Apr 19, 2016)

This weekend: installed ksport coilovers, debadged & cleaned inside & out.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> How did you get the rear badge off? Also, did it come off in one piece? I have a light plate to put under mine.


 I believe it on by 2 sided sticky that's all. I almost took mine off till I knew there was 2 holes behind it. I also bought that light kit for more brake light then decided not to cause I would have to tap into the factory harness. + 4,700 miles dam I only have less than 17K on my cruze LOL 2014


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> pics!


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

put in the oem fog light kit no bumper removal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

put in my oil catch can and painted my turbo heatsheild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Codo_Cruze said:


> put in my oil catch can and painted my turbo heatsheild
> 
> Very nice I degrease the engine monthly to keep that heat shield clean but I never thought of painting it, what type of paint would be best for heat resistance and did you remove it to paint it? Also do you find with your turbo that the air intake makes a huge difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> Codo_Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > put in my oil catch can and painted my turbo heatsheild
> ...


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Took the Cruze in for a 2nd gear whine. Manual trans is being replaced under powertrain warranty at 52k.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

lonewolf04 said:


> Took the Cruze in for a 2nd gear whine. Manual trans is being replaced under powertrain warranty at 52k.


Pay close attention to your clutch. I know of three transmission swaps that resulted in a burned out clutch within two months.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I removed the dealer sticker off the trunk of the car... It came off easily, but was a cheap sticker and left nearly all of the adhesive on the paint... I used a few pieces of duct tape and patted it against the adhesive until all of the adhesive was removed from the paint. Then I used quick detailer to buff the area with a microfiber cloth and you can't tell it was ever there!

I really hate those dealer stickers. And why can't they ever even put them on straight?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Codo_Cruze said:


> Hey sorry country didn't see this yeah I did remove to paint used high heat caliper paint for the black good for 900 degrees Fahrenheit and 500 degree clear coat both good for motor temps. The three bolts to take that shield off are 8mm and Come off easy and yes the intake does good things not so much a huge power difference but more responsive sounds much better too plus I also have a cat back 2.5 inch straight pipe



So I started it myself I chose a light red cause i thought it would give a pop to an underwood like mine,










Also I smoked my tailights very light










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> So I started it myself I chose a light red cause i thought it would give a pop to an underwood like mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> I removed the dealer sticker off the trunk of the car... It came off easily, but was a cheap sticker and left nearly all of the adhesive on the paint... I used a few pieces of duct tape and patted it against the adhesive until all of the adhesive was removed from the paint. Then I used quick detailer to buff the area with a microfiber cloth and you can't tell it was ever there!
> 
> I really hate those dealer stickers. And why can't they ever even put them on straight?


Man I feel your pain I helped my buddy take his dealer sticker off comes off easy but a pain in the ass plus we removed all his badges too



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Codo_Cruze said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those factory rims? I like the fog lights, that's what mines missing !


















That's Caitlyn, only thing missing from the picture is her white LED headlights and the 10" CompR kicker sub in the trunk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> Are those factory rims? I like the fog lights, that's what mines missing !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caitlyn nice name haha and no those are 17x8 07 Jeep Wrangler wheels with one inch adapters to 5x114.3

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

obermd said:


> lonewolf04 said:
> 
> 
> > Took the Cruze in for a 2nd gear whine. Manual trans is being replaced under powertrain warranty at 52k.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. For as many miles as I put on it, it'll probably be 2 weeks of something happens.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Codo_Cruze said:


> Caitlyn nice name haha and no those are 17x8 07 Jeep Wrangler wheels


That's a cool idea, I've been debating the CAI so I bought a power chip idk how to install, his car has a funky MAI sensor so it's a little guess work


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> That's a cool idea, I've been debating the CAI so I bought a power chip idk how to install, his car has a funky MAI sensor so it's a little guess work


Cai was the first thing I did don't regret it at all great purchase just make sure that maf sensor is hooked up without it the car will not go very fast sounds like it's going fast but you are going 20 mph very scary scene


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Rotated the tires and checked the pressure. Vacuumed and cleaned the interior.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally got the tips on, may come back off tho....


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Washed waxed and ready to hit the road !! Also put the heat shield back on after the paint cured









Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Took ours to Lowe's to pick up 15 40lb bags of Mulch.

They weren't entirely convinced we could fit 15 bags in there - considering we did that last year, I assured them it'd fit.

One guy asked how it was in the snow, as he was looking to get one. When we made the side comment this one was a deal, his reaction was priceless - as was that of the other guys helping load up the mulch. "Man, it was so quiet when you drove up!". We had a good laugh about that.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

That paint just melts off the heat shield after a week of drying lol I used engine paint up to 500 degrees ! What to do now ..

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Done replacing the license plate light harness and installing LEDs for the reverse lights.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> That paint just melts off the heat shield after a week of drying lol I used engine paint up to 500 degrees !


500 degree engine paint isn't high-temp enough. That's meant for engine components, like a block, or valvecover. Exhaust components can be upwards of 800 degrees.

A lot of exhaust paint, even, burns right off. You also have to cure it in a certain way, not just spray and drive it as you please. 

That said, the only exhaust paint I've seen that really seems to work well is VHT FlameProof, and it's critical you follow their curing instructions to the T. 

Your other option is ceramic coating, but you need to remove the part for that.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> 500 degree engine paint isn't high-temp enough. That's meant for engine components, like a block, or valvecover. Exhaust components can be upwards of 800 degrees.
> 
> A lot of exhaust paint, even, burns right off. You also have to cure it in a certain way, not just spray and drive it as you please.
> 
> ...


I'm going to sandblast the 500 temp paint and replace it with 1800, I let it cure for 6 days after following their instructions but still didn't use the right stuff, oh well lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> That paint just melts off the heat shield after a week of drying lol I used engine paint up to 500 degrees ! What to do now ..
> 
> Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


Hey man I did caliper paint which is rated for 900 it's holding up well for me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Codo_Cruze said:


> Hey man I did caliper paint which is rated for 900 it's holding up well for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with header paint 1300-2000 but it takes a week to cure and I always try to give the paint more than suggested, just not feeling very patient

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> I went with header paint 1300-2000 but it takes a week to cure and I always try to give the paint more than suggested, just not feeling very patient
> 
> Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


I hear ha I never am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago I raced my Cruze. Not too bad, had an under sized spark gap, so wasn't getting the boost I am now, but still had fun then.
1/4 milehttps://youtu.be/8xhEqZ0GWs0


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

Today, I adjusted my drum brakes. Found a thread that from factory, they aren't adjusted tight enough. Did it a couple of times, and such an improvement on braking and the park brake holds so much better now too.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I did the Bowties on my Cruze this afternoon. It was pretty easy and only took a few minutes. I let the vinyl heat in the sun before installing it and it seemed to form well to the contours of the Bowties on the trunk and in the grille. I am very happy with the improved looks!!!

I may also do the chrome strip on the trunk at some point as well...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I also received the EBC Brakes GD series rear slotted and dimpled brake rotors as well as their Redstuff rear pads. I already have the Redstuff front pads for a Cadillac ATS here and am waiting on the EBC GD series ATS front rotors. I ordered a pair of front Cadillac ATS 4-piston Brembo calipers and hope to try to bring it all together on the front of the Cruze after all the parts show up!!! I am really looking forward to improving the brakes on my Cruze and I hope that it will be a relatively easy upgrade and that I won't have to do anything crazy to make it all work together...

I was going to buy a used set of calipers from ebay for between $250-300 or a new set on ebay for around $350. But then I found the guys at www.TrunkMonkeyParts.com and they were selling them new for $121 each so I ordered them through them! Hopefully they will be here soon!!! http://www.trunkmonkeyparts.com/oe-gm/22760030

They also have the Z/28 steering wheel that I might upgrade to at some point for a good price! http://www.trunkmonkeyparts.com/oe-gm/22954889

It is cool to find a GM dealer that wants to sell a lot of parts to make money rather than try to make a lot of money off the few parts they do sell!!!

I will write it up for Diesel World and/or Ultimate Diesel Builder's Guide magazines and give part numbers and such after I get everything figured out...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I unplugged something. The Cruze freaked out. I told it to calm down, and it's calm now.

Fun times ahead. Fun times ahead indeed.


----------



## Seurehkt (Jun 3, 2016)

I've had an issue with my cruise control where after I set it, it seems to surge/downshift rapidly/generally act weird. Also kept getting Service theft deterrent system notices when I would try to start up my car since the day after I bought the car. I thought back to reading about our negative cables and sometimes they aren't the best and don't give a proper connection and that could lead to a bunch of weird issues so after getting that fixed all the previous issues disappeared. Now my car runs flawlessly again.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Followed the curing instructions and so far so good !

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I installed my emblem back light and rear carbon fiber wrapped emblem


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Followed the curing instructions and so far so good !
> 
> Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


Looks good! I like the pop of color underhood. Is the car red? Or is that your accent color through-out?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Looks good! I like the pop of color underhood. Is the car red? Or is that your accent color through-out?


The car is silver and its got red calipers soon red booties and black rims and trim

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Touched up under coat, I did a little more thorough touching it after I took the picture (OCD) but I'm very happy with results ! 

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Back to black !! Left her on the lift overnight, came in and undercoat feels good and dry, rims need a few more touch ups but so far successful !

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cleaned the interior on the Cruze yesterday. Sprayed out most of the crevices with air (blow gun from my compressor), then Vinylex'd the plastic surfaces, vacuumed the seats, fabric dash/door trim panels and the carpet, as well as the trunk carpet. Saving the leather conditioning (and seat vinyl cleaning) for a later time. Had to wash the Camaro, so I didn't really want to spend too much time doing this, since I hadn't planned on doing that to begin with.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Greggul8r said:


> I installed my emblem back light and rear carbon fiber wrapped emblem
> View attachment 196465
> View attachment 196473


Did you seal off the wires from the elements? people had issues with similar products because where the wire enters it gets wet and stops working.


----------



## TNovak (Nov 18, 2011)

Cleaned the engine bay.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

After 2 weeks, of not having my Cruze, it felt great to get it back from the dealer, for repairs and drive that thing down the road!!!!!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> After 2 weeks, of not having my Cruze, it felt great to get it back from the dealer, for repairs and drive that thing down the road!!!!!


Congrats, hope the transmission is all fixed right !?


MP81 said:


> Looks good! I like the pop of color underhood. Is the car red? Or is that your accent color through-out?



Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Did you seal off the wires from the elements? people had issues with similar products because where the wire enters it gets wet and stops working.


The one i ordered had rubber seal on it. I did hit the hole i drilled with primer so it wasn't bare metal and filled it with silicone after I ran the wires through it. it should be good i think.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

203-CRUZER said:


> After 2 weeks, of not having my Cruze, it felt great to get it back from the dealer, for repairs and drive that thing down the road!!!!!


Hi 203-CRUZER,

We're so happy to hear that your dealership took care of this for you! Should you have any future questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out to us. 

Enjoy cruzin' your Cruze! :grin:

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

All washed after a week of working on a dirt road



















Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Apparently ours will be getting a new tire. We have AAA, so the tow truck is en route - and my wife called Discount and they are ordering the proper Fuel Max (which is listed, specifically for GM - so I'm guessing this will be the OE tire with the lower tread depth). Tire will be there in the morning, and the car can stay there overnight. 

That is one **** of a hole too - and relatively high up on the side wall. Don't know what she hit or where, but wow!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Apparently ours will be getting a new tire. We have AAA, so the tow truck is en route - and my wife called Discount and they are ordering the proper Fuel Max (which is listed, specifically for GM - so I'm guessing this will be the OE tire with the lower tread depth). Tire will be there in the morning, and the car can stay there overnight.
> 
> That is one **** of a hole too - and relatively high up on the side wall. Don't know what she hit or where, but wow!


Honestly to me that looks like runflat damage rather than a hole that caused that... Was the TPMS signaling at all?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze doesn't come with run-flats.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Opened the windows.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> The Cruze doesn't come with run-flats.


This.



Chris Tobin said:


> Was the TPMS signaling at all?


The TPMS sensors on the MSRs don't work


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> Honestly to me that looks like runflat damage rather than a hole that caused that... Was the TPMS signaling at all?





obermd said:


> The Cruze doesn't come with run-flats.





MP81 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> The TPMS sensors on the MSRs don't work


I know the Cruze does not come with Run-Flat tires. I was not saying it was a problem with runflat tires, but a problem of running the tire while it was flat.

Judging by the single posted pic, combined with years of tire shop experience I would say the tire damage came from driving with the tire inadequately inflated or in other words running the tire while flat or nearly flat. Especially with low profile tires that have stiff sidewalls it is easy to drive and not notice that the tire is flat or nearly flat, all the while damaging the sidewall of the tire until "BOOM" no more tire. The results leave a sidewall like that with shearing around the perimeter of the sidewall as can be seen in the photo.

I hope this helps clarify things. The tire probably has a nail, screw or hole in the tread someone that lead to the lack of air problem that eventually destroyed the sidewall. This would also explain your wife not remembering hitting something major that would put a big hole in the side wall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

She probably picked something up on the way to her destination (where it was definitely flat right about then) and it went flat quickly. She walks out of the house on that side of the car, so she'd have noticed the tire being flat prior to getting in - or at least I'd hope she would. 

They had the car done nice and quickly Saturday though, so that was a plus.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

My Cadillac ATS front 4-piston brake calipers arrived today... Unfortunately I am on deadline for both Diesel World and Ultimate Diesel Builder's Guide magazines right now so I probably won't have time to test fit them for a week or weeks from now...

They sure are nice though!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wife took the car into the dealer today. Still having issues with our side-detection system not working (even since we took it in last time to fix it under warranty), and also have a check engine light that my scanner won't read. 

Even though the car is only at 20% Oil Life Remaining, she decided to get the oil changed too. I wasn't overly thrilled with that, but I guess if it's there why not? *shrug*

Got this as a loaner (since the side-detection repair is technically a repair to a warranty repair), nice truck. It's going to be hilarious when my wife (who is 5'3") rolls up to yoga in that tonight.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Finally got around to a proper wash, clay, polish, and sealant job this weekend, plus debadging the junk on the left side of the trunk lid, and plastidipping the bowties. My (garage) neighbor was sorta looking at me a few times like, what the **** dude, that's a Cruze, not a Ferrari, why do you care so much? Well, yeah, it's a 5 year old econobox with almost 150,000 miles, with a trade-in value of a huge $5K now, but it's MY car! I don't care; i'm driving the wheels off this thing. Meantime it will look nice.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Shed another tear. my poor baby.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

We're here for you!











NickD said:


> Shed another tear. my poor baby.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MP81 said:


> Wife took the car into the dealer today. Still having issues with our side-detection system not working (even since we took it in last time to fix it under warranty), and also have a check engine light that my scanner won't read.
> 
> Even though the car is only at 20% Oil Life Remaining, she decided to get the oil changed too. I wasn't overly thrilled with that, but I guess if it's there why not? *shrug*
> 
> Got this as a loaner (since the side-detection repair is technically a repair to a warranty repair), nice truck. It's going to be hilarious when my wife (who is 5'3") rolls up to yoga in that tonight.


Hello MP81,

Sorry to hear about this ongoing side detection concern with your Cruze, but I'm happy to see that your dealer is working to resolve this for you and has provided a loaner vehicle. Please keep us updated on the repair and if you need any additional assistance, we're here to help!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Wife took the car into the dealer today. Still having issues with our side-detection system not working (even since we took it in last time to fix it under warranty), and also have a check engine light that my scanner won't read.
> 
> Even though the car is only at 20% Oil Life Remaining, she decided to get the oil changed too. I wasn't overly thrilled with that, but I guess if it's there why not? *shrug*
> 
> Got this as a loaner (since the side-detection repair is technically a repair to a warranty repair), nice truck. It's going to be hilarious when my wife (who is 5'3") rolls up to yoga in that tonight.


Nice truck. I love that color. I will be painting my Duramax that color when we get it done...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

zen_ said:


> Finally got around to a proper wash, clay, polish, and sealant job this weekend, plus debadging the junk on the left side of the trunk lid, and plastidipping the bowties. My (garage) neighbor was sorta looking at me a few times like, what the **** dude, that's a Cruze, not a Ferrari, why do you care so much? Well, yeah, it's a 5 year old econobox with almost 150,000 miles, with a trade-in value of a huge $5K now, but it's MY car! I don't care; i'm driving the wheels off this thing. Meantime it will look nice.
> 
> View attachment 198041
> View attachment 198049
> View attachment 198065


Great work!!! Good looking car for sure!!! Whenever you want to come over and work on mine I'm ready!!!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

zen_ said:


> Finally got around to a proper wash, clay, polish, and sealant job this weekend, plus debadging the junk on the left side of the trunk lid, and plastidipping the bowties. My (garage) neighbor was sorta looking at me a few times like, what the **** dude, that's a Cruze, not a Ferrari, why do you care so much? Well, yeah, it's a 5 year old econobox with almost 150,000 miles, with a trade-in value of a huge $5K now, but it's MY car! I don't care; i'm driving the wheels off this thing. Meantime it will look nice.
> 
> View attachment 198041
> View attachment 198049
> View attachment 198065


Looks good!!! F the haters! lol nothing wrong with taking care of your stuff

when I was in high school, I had a 1999 dodge neon and I treated it like a Ferrari, people gave me **** but It's MY car so I did what I want


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

zen_ said:


> Finally got around to a proper wash, clay, polish, and sealant job this weekend, plus debadging the junk on the left side of the trunk lid, and plastidipping the bowties. My (garage) neighbor was sorta looking at me a few times like, what the **** dude, that's a Cruze, not a Ferrari, why do you care so much? Well, yeah, it's a 5 year old econobox with almost 150,000 miles, with a trade-in value of a huge $5K now, but it's MY car! I don't care; i'm driving the wheels off this thing. Meantime it will look nice.
> 
> View attachment 198041
> View attachment 198049
> View attachment 198065


looks good. i get the same thing for mine being a lease "why are you paying for mods its a leased cruze?" its my leased cruze and i want it to look good. be proud of what you have, that thing is clean.


I installed my LED back up lights they are bright


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I had the windows tinted yesterday, 20% front and 15% rear Llumar ATR film. Looks soooo much better!!!


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> I had the windows tinted yesterday, 20% front and 15% rear Llumar ATR film. Looks soooo much better!!!


Any pics?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I had the windows tinted yesterday, 20% front and 15% rear Llumar ATR film. Looks soooo much better!!!


Yea I've been looking for tint too I would love some pics !

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> Any pics?


No new pics yet, it is very dusty/rainy/dirty right now so not photo worthy...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> Yea I've been looking for tint too I would love some pics !
> 
> Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


I'll put some up when I get a chance. I'll be heading up to Indy for a sled pull at the speedway tomorrow so I probably wont have time and a clean car for a week or so...


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'll put some up when I get a chance. I'll be heading up to Indy for a sled pull at the speedway tomorrow so I probably wont have time and a clean car for a week or so...


Cool man, have fun! Post them when you can I'm on everyday!

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Washed it when I got home from work at 2:30am


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Hit a mileage milestone lol on my 2011 Cruze LTZ

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Flushed the brake/clutch fluid and changed the manual trans fluid. 

Also did the encore/trax front brake upgrade.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Went just a little too far today.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Cleaned the spark plugs and flushed the brake fluid.


----------



## cashman3000 (Jun 17, 2014)

installed Rally armor mudflaps


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

Windows Tinted (Wisconsin Legal) 50% Front, 35% Rear, 20% Strip


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Washed, Mother's clay bar, Turtle wax ice, cleaned interior, new floor mats. 

It's amazing how much dirt the clay bar pulls out of the paint. I haven't done it since Memorial day, and it needed it bad. 

I was also getting annoyed that the fabric panels on the doors were looking faded. I decided to use a stiff brush on them, and I was shocked how much dirt and crud came out of them. The door handles were covered in stuff after I brushed the panels. It seems they suck up dead skin and other stuff every time you touch them, and then they look faded. The fabric looks new now.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Bought new tires and had them installed at the shop where I got them.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Drove her to work...


----------



## lysaliman (Aug 31, 2016)

don't have one yet but I'll probably get one after studies
I have read some fabulous experiences here with road buddies, makes me wanting it


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Passed 190,000 miles today!


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

First oil change / tire rotation


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Regap plugs, cleaned air filter and throttle body.


----------



## josephz2va (Jul 9, 2016)

Can't say any of that today, but last month I added Uber decals to my car and since then I picked up 200 very nice passengers compared to 50 mean Lyft passengers when I quit them.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Yesterday I gave her the wash she's been neglected for a few weeks now, clay and paste wax, detailed the engine and cleaned both air filters, ran a tank of shell v power with some stp fuel injector cleaner as I approach 46 k miles


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

josephz2va said:


> Can't say any of that today, but last month I added Uber decals to my car and since then I picked up 200 very nice passengers compared to 50 mean Lyft passengers when I quit them.


I can sympathize im 10 rides from hitting 1000 with Uber and after just two times driving with lift i quit them now it is just Uber and Fasten and i just added the light up uber sign in the front window of mine.


----------



## Dino W (Nov 11, 2013)

I brought my 2014 LS (48.8 K miles) in to get an intermittent check engine light problem addressed. The light didn't happen to be on when I arrived for my appointment at the dealership. They checked for a problem code and got P0171. About 3 hours later, I picked up the car after they fixed the problem, checked the tire pressures, and washed the car. It was "camshaft cover fail (leaking)" They replaced the camshaft cover, cleared or checked for a clear code and that was that. No charge because of my warranty. Overall, not a bad experience.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Put ours on the dyno! Along with the Camaro and the Cobalt.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Put ours on the dyno! Along with the Camaro and the Cobalt.


What we're your ctd numbers


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Run 1 was 135.76 HP and Run 2 was 136.89 HP. They couldn't get an RPM reading off the injectors, and getting a mag pickup on it (without lifting it up, when it was already strapped down) would've been overly difficult and time consuming. So we ran it against wheel speed - which meant no torque number.

Good thing is I can calculate engine RPM (Being I know gear ratios and tire diameter), and thus, calculate torque. Once I get the full run data, I can export it and do this. 

Of note - the car will run up to 102 mph in 4th gear before it stops (at about 4500 rpm). Clearly there are two more gears - but that's what it lets you do, though you may not be able to actually hit that before shifting with wind resistance.

I'll post up the torque figures and dyno curves when I calculate them.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Not as exciting as a dyno run, but I did get my Wet Okole seat covers last night. I'm still in the process of installing them. They are not cheap but they sure are nice. Looking forward to using that lumbar thingy.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Run 1 was 135.76 HP and Run 2 was 136.89 HP. They couldn't get an RPM reading off the injectors, and getting a mag pickup on it (without lifting it up, when it was already strapped down) would've been overly difficult and time consuming. So we ran it against wheel speed - which meant no torque number.
> 
> Good thing is I can calculate engine RPM (Being I know gear ratios and tire diameter), and thus, calculate torque. Once I get the full run data, I can export it and do this.
> 
> ...


Were you able to run up it in 5th and 6th?
Thanks for sharing. Nice to have to have some actual data.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Got a dash cam install and gave my shifter a new hat.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

After much swearing, I got the Wet Okole seat covers on. Whoa, these things should easily last the life of the car. As much as I like the look of leather, I don't much like the feel. It's too sweaty. 
Anyway, these things are just what I needed, and the inflatable lumbar is pretty sweet.

I also got the OEM mudflaps installed. That was a pretty easy job. Taking off the rear wheels was the only hassle. Next up is the "carbon fiber" door sill covers. Nothing carbon fiber about them, but they look decent and should do the job. That should do it.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I bought her a 04 ford ranger 4x4 xlt...

Not much to do with the Cruze you maybe think, but I see an opportunity to maximize the potential life span of my project car, favorite daily driver, and partner in (figurative) crime. 

So now I need no kayak carrier which eliminates the fear of accidentally dropping my 45lb kayak after a day of beer and fishing on the lake lol, also no more winter driving so I also bought her a car cover and she's officially "garaged" on my insurance from November to the end of January or February.. I'm very excited. Plus this is a badass truck man


Sent from my deez nuts using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Run 1 was 135.76 HP and Run 2 was 136.89 HP. They couldn't get an RPM reading off the injectors, and getting a mag pickup on it (without lifting it up, when it was already strapped down) would've been overly difficult and time consuming. So we ran it against wheel speed - which meant no torque number.
> 
> Good thing is I can calculate engine RPM (Being I know gear ratios and tire diameter), and thus, calculate torque. Once I get the full run data, I can export it and do this.
> 
> ...


Got the dyno data, exported it and calculated RPM and then torque from that (since it's all mathematically related/obtainable).

Run 1 was 135.76 HP and *243.48 lb-ft *of torque, and run 2 was 136.885 HP and *259.16 lb-ft* of torque. 

If you factor in a 15% drivetrain loss (probably somewhere around that for a FWD automatic car), that is 304.89 lb-ft at the crank (rating is only 280 lb-ft in Overboost). Torquey little bitch!

So the Camaro surprised everyone and actually beat the Cruze by about 10 HP - but the Cruze made 20 lb-ft more torque. Impressive!


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for that.
Not trying to be critical, but is that X axis right? No output until nearly 2500 rpm?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> Thanks for that.
> Not trying to be critical, but is that X axis right? No output until nearly 2500 rpm?


Yeah that's how our turbo cars are, turbo doesn't get to boostin until right about then


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Yeah that's how our turbo cars are, turbo doesn't get to boostin until right about then


I do understand that, but it's more a matter of meaningfully expressing the data. How much time do CTD drivers spend above 2500 rpm? Not much. The torque rise on this engine happens much earlier than the graph expresses, and it's a pretty steep rise. In that range between about 1400 and 2500 rpm is where the torque magic happens, but you don't get to see that as the graph is constructed.

MP81- I'm not trying to nitpick, and I do appreciate the work you did, and I hope you won't be too offended at my criticism.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> I do understand that, but it's more a matter of meaningfully expressing the data. How much time do CTD drivers spend above 2500 rpm? Not much. The torque rise on this engine happens much earlier than the graph expresses, and it's a pretty steep rise. In that range between about 1400 and 2500 rpm is where the torque magic happens, but you don't get to see that as the graph is constructed.
> 
> MP81- I'm not trying to nitpick, and I do appreciate the work you did, and I hope you won't be too offended at my criticism.


Oh my bad I totally overlooked the diesel part haha, but yeah I get what you mean, part of it does seem to be missing, I'll just hush up and let MP81 take over haha


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's a valid point - it's just where the guy running the cars on the dyno started the run. My Cobalt's runs started around 3500 rpm and the Camaro's at about 3000 rpm.

I'm sure he has his reasons - he's a real cool and knowledgeable guy and is the premiere LS-tuner in the area, haha.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Took the cover off, spray waxed and took her for a little drive, poor thing has gone unnoticed for the last month and a half I've owned my work pickemup truck

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

New rain-x winter wiper blades.

I can now see the road!!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> New rain-x winter wiper blades.
> 
> I can now see the road!!


My friend turned me on to those not that long ago, put them on my wife car, what a difference !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

btw we got em for a decent price at Menards, and they have an 11% store rebate this week.


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, I washed/waxed the Cruze on Friday, had new tires put on Monday morning, dropped it off Monday afternoon to have the windows tinted, and stopped after work today to have an alignment done. Just need to finish detailing the interior, clean the glass again, and change the oil, and I'm all set for Winter. Sorry for the terrible quality, I'm planning to get some better pics this weekend, if the clear weather holds out that long.










Only other "mod" I've done besides the tint is carbon fiber vinyl over the front and rear bowtie emblems, which can (kind of) be seen in this photo.










Not really trying to win any awards with it, just making little changes here and there to make it mine. Have a couple more ideas I'm looking into, but for now, it's probably going to look mostly the same.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

93formulalt1 said:


> Well, I washed/waxed the Cruze on Friday, had new tires put on Monday morning, dropped it off Monday afternoon to have the windows tinted, and stopped after work today to have an alignment done. Just need to finish detailing the interior, clean the glass again, and change the oil, and I'm all set for Winter. Sorry for the terrible quality, I'm planning to get some better pics this weekend, if the clear weather holds out that long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should look into led headlights, had mine done for $150, but you can buy it cheap and install yourself (I wanted the warranty) they made my blacked out bow tie really pop and the hight time driving and DRL was awsome


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> You should look into led headlights, had mine done for $150, but you can buy it cheap and install yourself (I wanted the warranty) they made my blacked out bow tie really pop and the hight time driving and DRL was awsome
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you have any pics? I've been reading reviews the last couple of days, and I'm not seeing any headlights that have consistent enough positive reviews to make them really worth considering. I want comparable (or better) light output than the factory lights. Not really looking to do anything wild or crazy, just looking to get new headlights to replace the damaged ones on my car currently. Plastic orange reflector on the left headlight (from the turn signal) has broken off, and is rattling around the bottom of the housing, and the right side lens has some cracks from a rock that hit it a few weeks back.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

93formulalt1 said:


> Do you have any pics? I've been reading reviews the last couple of days, and I'm not seeing any headlights that have consistent enough positive reviews to make them really worth considering. I want comparable (or better) light output than the factory lights. Not really looking to do anything wild or crazy, just looking to get new headlights to replace the damaged ones on my car currently. Plastic orange reflector on the left headlight (from the turn signal) has broken off, and is rattling around the bottom of the housing, and the right side lens has some cracks from a rock that hit it a few weeks back.


I'll take one right now, 8 o'clock very dark here in new england









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

93formulalt1 said:


> Do you have any pics? I've been reading reviews the last couple of days, and I'm not seeing any headlights that have consistent enough positive reviews to make them really worth considering. I want comparable (or better) light output than the factory lights. Not really looking to do anything wild or crazy, just looking to get new headlights to replace the damaged ones on my car currently. Plastic orange reflector on the left headlight (from the turn signal) has broken off, and is rattling around the bottom of the housing, and the right side lens has some cracks from a rock that hit it a few weeks back.


**** it's cold, I had xenon HIDS 6000k
And I hated the inconsistency, terrible in the rain and fog and warm up time, the led is a much cleaner white and instant on, and virtually plug and play if you get the ones with the driver built in, I've had leds for a year and a half and had the hids for a year and have no complaints of the leds 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I'll take one right now, 8 o'clock very dark here in new england
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to what you have? I'll look into them, for the price, it doesn't seem like a bad deal, but I'd like to do some research before buying anything. Thanks for the pic! Does it have a decent cutoff, like the factory lights do? Any hot spots? Do you think they outperform the stock lights on the highway?

Also should mention, I'm not looking for replacement bulbs, but replacement housings. The factory headlight housings on my 2014 are both damaged, and I'd like to replace them.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

93formulalt1 said:


> Do you have a link to what you have? I'll look into them, for the price, it doesn't seem like a bad deal, but I'd like to do some research before buying anything. Thanks for the pic! Does it have a decent cutoff, like the factory lights do? Any hot spots? Do you think they outperform the stock lights on the highway?
> 
> Also should mention, I'm not looking for replacement bulbs, but replacement housings. The factory headlight housings on my 2014 are both damaged, and I'd like to replace them.


I have factory housings, replaced with genuine chevy parts, with these bulbs:
https://www.google.com/search?q=led...&ved=0ahUKEwjG2cXV1r3QAhUM7GMKHV4PBnYQgjYIkQQ

That's is not what I paid, I didn't shop around for the best price just the specific part. As far as aftermarket parts, I've done my research and this is what I'm getting:https://www.carid.com/2011-chevy-cr...headlights-u-bar-halo-projector-14864893.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Catching up on the forum. 
Mods so far...
Painted the bowties....








Footwell illumination kit....








Cold air intake and Iridium spark plugs....








I'd say I'm done with the mods, but that never lasts long


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Gave her a good ole cleaning, wash, clay, wax, Windows, plastic restorer, rim and tires, the whole 9! Very happy with the results, took her to get ice cream and someone asked me if I detail cars for a living ! One of my favorite things to do Lol ?

I used mothers back to black trim restorer, and I hope it lasts if anyone knows a good long lasting trim restorer I'm all ears! Makes a 6 year old car look new again!!
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Debadged the car. And put some cf over lay on the bow ties.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Got the dealer plate brackets, stickers, and badges off then followed with a bath and wax. She's so pretty.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Cleaned up nice for Easter washed waxed and detailed the interior


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

I added a k&n cai. And clay bared the car had some over spray on her.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Same old, good detailing and a quick Sunday drive lol









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Did a bunch of stuff today. Replaced the inside door sill plates because they were getting all scratched up. Also polished the piano black piece under the shifter for the same reason. Then, replaced the front license plate bracket because it was turning white and getting discolored. And, I finally connected the Aux port for the My Link upgrade I did a few months ago. The My Link upgrade is now fully complete. 

After all that, I washed, clay barred and waxed, then vacuumed and cleaned the interior. Tried 303 Protectant on some of the plastic for the first time. 

Here's how she looks after almost 3.5 years.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> Did a bunch of stuff today. Replaced the inside door sill plates because they were getting all scratched up. Also polished the piano black piece under the shifter for the same reason. Then, replaced the front license plate bracket because it was turning white and getting discolored. And, I finally connected the Aux port for the My Link upgrade I did a few months ago. The My Link upgrade is now fully complete.
> 
> After all that, I washed, clay barred and waxed, then vacuumed and cleaned the interior. Tried 303 Protectant on some of the plastic for the first time.
> 
> ...


How do you like that 303 stuff? I love it, kinda pricy but great results


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife managed this on Friday.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> My wife managed this on Friday.


Wow. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...I'm just hoping she didn't crack/bend the wheels, otherwise it'll be sitting at Discount even longer.

She tried to get three Goodyear "UltraTours" put on, instead of three Fuel Maxes (since the latter are special order, and they don't get deliveries on Saturdays). She had them call me when I told her not to do that, and had them order the Fuel Maxes. It just got one new one last summer, so this'll be mostly like all new tires.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Washed both vehicles yesterday. Getting pretty tired of not having a garage.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

House/dog sitting this week down a gravel road so that is not going to be fun to clean. Upside is I have a ton of down time so I can at least vacuum the car at their house and relax lol


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Yep...I'm just hoping she didn't crack/bend the wheels, otherwise it'll be sitting at Discount even longer.
> 
> She tried to get three Goodyear "UltraTours" put on, instead of three Fuel Maxes (since the latter are special order, and they don't get deliveries on Saturdays). She had them call me when I told her not to do that, and had them order the Fuel Maxes. It just got one new one last summer, so this'll be mostly like all new tires.


Well that just sucks. You have my sympathy man. 

So I gotta ask...how did she manage to pop 3 of 4 tires?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, she only blew the right side tires. One of the left side tires was the one replaced last year, so leaving one original tire would be kind of pointless, given the mileage on it.

She likely wasn't paying any attention, and probably going too fast, pulling into a parking lot and managed to just go right over the curb bordering the entrance...I'm not even sure how. But she did.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

"HE does something wrong, She gets mad, He apologizes. SHE does something wrong, He gets mad, She gets mad, He apologizes." 

So remember to apologize.

Hey, the bright side is you will come away with fresh rubber all around. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I surprised myself and didn't get mad. Perhaps a few pokes at her here and there (and posting it on Facebook and tagging her), but I never yelled at her about it, as we were meeting at our local brewpub, and she was pretty visibly depressed by the whole thing.

I did laugh at her when she said a plan of hers for the next day involved using my car. I told her she is not driving my car for a good while.

And yup 3 new and 1 mostly-new tires. We definitely didn't need tires yet, but I guess it's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Chevy_Country said:


> How do you like that 303 stuff? I love it, kinda pricy but great results
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The 303 protectant seems pretty good. It looks great on the exterior panels. It's supposed to protect against UV, so that's good. I don't like that it makes the dash look slightly shiny and little darker, but it's not sticky. 

I tried the Chemical Guys Inner Clean a few weeks ago. Supposedly it also has UV protection, but I hated that stuff. It has a strong vanilla smell that reminds me of a cheap, felt air freshener that you pick up at a dirty truck stop in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately, the smell doesn't last long, but when it starts to degrade it smells like someone left dirty socks somewhere in the car. That was my first time trying Chemical Guys stuff, and I can't imagine buying any more.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> The 303 protectant seems pretty good. It looks great on the exterior panels. It's supposed to protect against UV, so that's good. I don't like that it makes the dash look slightly shiny and little darker, but it's not sticky.
> 
> I tried the Chemical Guys Inner Clean a few weeks ago. Supposedly it also has UV protection, but I hated that stuff. It has a strong vanilla smell that reminds me a cheap, felt air freshener that you pick up at a dirty truck stop in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately, the smell doesn't last long, but when it starts to degrade it smells like someone left dirty socks somewhere in the car. That was my first time trying Chemical Guys stuff, and I can't imagine buying any more.


I like the shiny darker look of the dashboard, it reminds me how my car looked in the showroom when I bought it !

I was using mcguires interior cleaner, non oily, good smelling, clean look, but no mention of uv protection, I out 1911 miles on my car since last July 27 of 2916, so she sees a lot of sun. I don't have a canopy for her (yet) I wasn't sure if you'd tried another if protecting product with better performance, I've tried em all around me and 303 is the best so far !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> The 303 protectant seems pretty good. It looks great on the exterior panels. It's supposed to protect against UV, so that's good. I don't like that it makes the dash look slightly shiny and little darker, but it's not sticky.
> 
> I tried the Chemical Guys Inner Clean a few weeks ago. Supposedly it also has UV protection, but I hated that stuff. It has a strong vanilla smell that reminds me of a cheap, felt air freshener that you pick up at a dirty truck stop in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately, the smell doesn't last long, but when it starts to degrade it smells like someone left dirty socks somewhere in the car. That was my first time trying Chemical Guys stuff, and I can't imagine buying any more.


I am surprised to hear that about CG, I love their products and use them almost exclusively on my own stuff and vehicles I detail for other people. The InnerClean is weird, but I have noticed no after effects once it goes away. Their scents to spray are amazing. I use their soaps, claybars, wheel cleaner, iron wheel cleaner, sealant, microfibers, foam cannon and blaster, grit guard, etc.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Got my BNR Throttle Body Spacer this week and finally connected the GlowShift boost gauge that has been sitting on my dash all glowing pretty colors but not showing anything but "0" boost for the last 3 months.

Yay me!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally changed the rear appliques to match the window seals I put on at Lordstown. :blush:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

1988gmc355 said:


> I am surprised to hear that about CG, I love their products and use them almost exclusively on my own stuff and vehicles I detail for other people. The InnerClean is weird, but I have noticed no after effects once it goes away. Their scents to spray are amazing. I use their soaps, claybars, wheel cleaner, iron wheel cleaner, sealant, microfibers, foam cannon and blaster, grit guard, etc.


Ugh, I can't imagine using the Inner Clean again. I don't want my car to smell like a cheap air freshener. But, to each his own, right.


----------



## bulldog1979 (Jul 16, 2017)

Today I gave my Cruze its first full tank of gas that I purchased and took it through a car wash to get rid of the tree pollen that landed on it while I was at work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Picked it up from Discount today, three new tires (the fourth one, changed last summer, doesn't stand out from a wear standpoint, so that's awesome). The wheels don't look nearly as bad as I expected, either.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Took the 2012 to the dealer for the third time for coolant leak. They are replacing the turbo coolant line again. I hope this one last longer than 3 months.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

Drove to Stop&Shop tonight, realized that my special LED bulbs in the headlights cannot be fully adjusted. The Cruze LS doesn't seem to have a side-to-side adjustment screw in the headlight, only up/down. Kinda sucks. :dry:
These bulbs been in for almost a year, they work ok, although the pattern looks messed up, still better than incendiary bulbs.


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

Installed Ventvisor window deflectors.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Washed it and installed a roofline spoiler


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

So you guys have one of these threads, too. Nice.

In the last month:

New Kumho Solus TA71s 235-50-17

Visual Garage sharkfin antenna

OEM chrome door handles and lower chrome molding to break up the white

GM door sills

Rear trunk mat and net that were missing when I bought it.

In channel vent visors

Clear side markers and GM Parts silver grill 

To do:

Speakers and amp 

Upgrade regular radio to nav unit (dont tell me it cant be done -- its just programming)

"Lighter" exhaust parts and special tuning


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Couple pics of the changes



















This sure is a fun little torque monster to drive.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

interior trunk switch and ram mount for vhf


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Took a picture of mine at the local dealer earlier this evening. Also changed the oil in it yesterday after our trip to Texas and back.


----------



## destrukto (Jul 12, 2017)

Went for a ride out to the county line and back, about 100 miles round trip


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove ours to and from Sidney, OH (for a wedding) Saturday to Sunday. 

Even doing 80 through Michigan and 70-75 (actually speeding in Ohio, which normally is asking to get several tickets with a Michigan plate), with the AC on the entire time there (we stuck to the speed limit in OH and the typical 5-over in Michigan on the way back, with the AC on occasionally), with a lot of hefty throttle inputs by me to get around slow people, still netted 47.2 mpg - making the Fuelly chart look hilarious, as the fill up before we left on Saturday was 34.9 (95% city, AC on most of the time, and my wife's inconsistently heavy foot driving). 

All with a CEL on, probably for the NOx 2 sensor. Been on and off for months.

Love it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Currently changing the oil.


----------



## TurboTom727 (Jul 26, 2017)

I plasti dipped my badges and painted the calipers today. I think it came out pretty good


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Started adding a trunk release button in the car. 
Was simple to do. Just waiting on a switch. 
Easiest thing I've done in a while and for under 7.00.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Vacuumed it Monday, waiting now for some time to change oil and send in an oil sample for analysis. Running Amsoil SS oil at 15K intervals for the first time. 

Hauled 4 - 20" wheels and sub and box for my truck and 4 cases of beer in the car over the weekend


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

About to do the hubs in a few hours, this sucks

Oops wrong forum, the cruze it's getting an overdue bath, wanted to let the wax go while I waited for some blushing to cure out of the hood/roof, poor thing has only seen 1911 miles since last july so maybe I'll take her for a drive too

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Update. Switch is installed. Works great. 










Ptroxx said:


> Started adding a trunk release button in the car.
> Was simple to do. Just waiting on a switch.
> Easiest thing I've done in a while and for under 7.00.


----------



## ByTheByte (Aug 12, 2017)

I purchased it brand new today!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ByTheByte said:


> I purchased it brand new today!
> 
> View attachment 238970


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Drove to Ohio to beat a ticket received on my way back from Lordstown! Yeah FTW!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Drove to Ohio to beat a ticket received on my way back from Lordstown! Yeah FTW!


I don't know how I didn't get a ticket driving down to the wedding last weekend. Michigan plate in Ohio, going the speed limit is already asking to get pulled over, haha!


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Took mine drag racing. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Changed oil and filter and took my first sample since switching to Amsoil SS to send off to Oil Analyzers and checked all other fluids. Good to go for at least another 15K miles.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Some bird left a massive bird bomb on the roof of my 3-month old Cruze in the blazing hot Georgia sun, while I was at work.

After binge-watching people like Matt Moreman and Larry Kosilla on YouTube, I bought some spray wax, some microfiber towels, and a bottle of water, on my lunch break. Fortunately, I got the bird dung off before it could etch the paint.

Darn birds!


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

I had a trailer hitch installed (I have a light trailer for dump runs and picking up the occasional wood from Home Depot for my projects). Yesterday I washed the Cruze.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Mattd04639 said:


> Some bird left a massive bird bomb on the roof of my 3-month old Cruze in the blazing hot Georgia sun, while I was at work.
> 
> After binge-watching people like Matt Moreman and Larry Kosilla on YouTube, I bought some spray wax, some microfiber towels, and a bottle of water, on my lunch break. Fortunately, I got the bird dung off before it could etch the paint.
> 
> Darn birds!


I went on a 7 day Cruise in august a couple years back, I came back and there was a few bombs on my 2011 Cruze, I've always been a detailing enthusiast, so I had a good coat of wax.

There was a large spot of it that had baked on there for at least a few days, with no clear coat damage what so ever, all it needed was a bath, I swear that the American manufacturers use the best paint!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Today I *dreamed* about my Gen 1 Cruze diesel while at the pump. Used $50 worth of diesel to pull the 5th wheel trailer 250 miles. 

That would've gotten me 1200 miles in the CTD. Ugh


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

After yesterday's bird bomb cleanup, I gave my Cruze a full-on exterior detail, complete with a cheap foam gun, 3-bucket wash, and tire/trim dressing.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hit the 100k mile mark today. Put fresh spark plugs in too today.


----------



## destrukto (Jul 12, 2017)

Got the tags renewed, put gas in it, went and got the oil changed and tires rotated after a 2800 mile road trip to Michigan, and then I hand washed it because it looked like I tried to kill every single bug in Michigan with the front of my car


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I gave the Cruze a much needed washing.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I washed mine and cleaned the inside on Wednesday. I always love using my CG foam cannon


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I washed mine on Monday and lowered it on Wednesday and drove it for the first time lowered today. I'm looking forward to my next on ramp - waahooo!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Plasti-Dipped the Bow-ties on the Cruze on Saturday - only took me three and a half years, haha. My wife loves how it looks (as do I).


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Finished installing the borla S-type catback exhaust, gave her a bath and ordered the whiteline rear sway bar.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove it up to Traverse City today. Staying at the same place as last year, so we get ourselves a nice view of the East Bay again. 












Cleaned the girly up (outside - detailed the interior this past weekend) prior to the drive up. Don't remember when I last washed this thing! Love a clean black car (especially with the black bowties, which tie in real well), but keeping it clean is nearly impossible.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Another productive 3-bucket wash today. The tiny tree sap contaminants I mentioned in another thread surprisingly seem to have gone away.

The car will at least be clean until Monday night, when the remnants of Irma blow into Atlanta.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We spent the night at my sister-in-law's house on our way back from Traverse City.

Since I was up at a reasonable time this morning, I was able to get a few real nice shots of the Cruze with sun coming through the trees in their yard. Walked by the door, saw the setup and couldn't resist.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello everyone! I recently purchased some OE touch up paint to cover up some small scratches on both my driver and passenger door. This small project was quick and easy. I'm really happy with the results. The paint matches up perfectly. https://www.chevypartsprime.com/oem/chevrolet-19300699-paint.html


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Did a little running around and tried driving a bit different than my norm. 7 start stops during these miles including 4 hour cool down when I took a nap lol. About 10 miles of it was in town due to looking for a part for my explorer. Still competing with Diesel's lol


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Put on my GMPP exhaust and installed UltraGauge. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cleaned the EGR valve today.











































Also, installed the Ultra Racing rear lower suspension brace:


----------



## 10488 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wish I could say I did anything with my Cruze. Haven't sat in it since a week ago Friday. Had surgery on Monday and the meds I am on means no driving until they are gone from my system. Boo. Maybe next week I'll get to get back into her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Passed 60,000 miles today.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I added these yesterday.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

BCM finally programmed. $120. Found it interesting that the tire sensors had to reprogrammed in order to active fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Last night I topped out at 87mph, which is the fastest I have ever gone. The week before I put on a "wants the d...iesel" sticker on the back window.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Washed and waxed the Cruze before taking the pupper for a walk.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Washed and waxed the Cruze before taking the pupper for a walk.


I wash and wax my silver one, and while it's very clean it doesn't show like a dark colored car does ! Looks very nice ! What products do you use? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a few days late, but I got Cherry Bomb back from the repair shop last Thursday and she looks fantastic. On my last trip to Ohio, the lip spoiler was ripped off and demolished due to a very large retread in the road and also later on somehow we turned off a curb - thinking it was a drive ramp duh- and smashed the rocker.



















​


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I wash and wax my silver one, and while it's very clean it doesn't show like a dark colored car does ! Looks very nice ! What products do you use?


Thanks!

And yeah, I know the feeling - my Volt and Cobalt are both white. While they'll look sharp and clean when I wash and wax them, it's not the impact of the GBM on the Cruze. Then again, the two other cars stay looking clean far, far longer, haha.

I use Meguiar's Hot Rims Aluminum Wheel Cleaner, Meguiar's Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo & Conditioner for the wash, then Chemical Guys InstaWax+ spray wax. I also use CG Tire & Trim Gel for the tires.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I use meguires everything, tire shine, wax, but I use 303 exterior detailer and interior protect

I like the synthetic wax, lasts longer and in my opinion it's better quality protection, but I think carnauba looks better 

This is after my detailing today


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Wrong Place at the Wrong Time*

Received this nice little “gift” passing between two rock trucks while merging onto a busy freeway...appt with Safelite Auto Glass next week.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Went to have the front end aligned since I just got new tires. The shop said that it was all within spec and didn't need aligned. Good to know and kudo's to the shop for not charging me an alignment that I didn't need. Needless to say I'll be back if I need one with any of my vehicles.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> I use meguires everything, tire shine, wax, but I use 303 exterior detailer and interior protect
> 
> I like the synthetic wax, lasts longer and in my opinion it's better quality protection, but I think carnauba looks better
> 
> ...


Nice! Have you tried Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish? So awesome and so easy....water beads incredibly well and lasts for a long time. 
http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g18309-ultimate-fast-finish/


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

mikestony said:


> Nice! Have you tried Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish? So awesome and so easy....water beads incredibly well and lasts for a long time.
> http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g18309-ultimate-fast-finish/


****! I just finished the car earlier today which means I have to wait a week to try it lol, no I've never tried that, I used to be a mother's fanatic, but the quality and rang3 of products meguires has is hard to beat

This is caitelynn now

Finished during sunset so I got a cool picture lol









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> ****! I just finished the car earlier today which means I have to wait a week to try it lol, no I've never tried that, I used to be a mother's fanatic, but the quality and rang3 of products meguires has is hard to beat
> 
> This is caitelynn now
> 
> ...


Beautious! 2 Cruzes eh? Sweet  Edit: crap, I was thinking you had 2 of them 

Yeah, try it, you'll love it...Scott from Dallas Paint Correction and Auto Detailing turned me on to it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHzGSiNDQ0s


Anyhoo, I need to post some pix in here after I clean mine. The weather here is a bit crappy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Received this nice little “gift” passing between two rock trucks while merging onto a busy freeway...appt with Safelite Auto Glass next week.
> 
> View attachment 245570


Careful not to hit any large bumps, the way that cracked, it might make it un-fixable.


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

*My 2014*

Hi,
I bought the optional nano coating for $250, along with the car from a dealership in May. After that I put on three other top coats of Liquid Glass ® non-wax polish. 








My 22,000 mile 2014 LT Cruze still has her original flawless paintjob. She absolutely gleams.


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

Just a heads-up… 
Safelite Auto Glass does not use GM glass as a replacement, and most likely will have a different tint, or no tint.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks nice. Do you ride any gravel roads or other areas that kick up debris at all?


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Removed all the silver trim from the interior. Ordered the exterior color (siren red tint) and some 2K clear. Should go really nice with the all black interior. Might do the speaker rings. Paint should be here by Friday.
Installed Diode Dynamics LED fogs. Looks great and matches the DRL perfectly. Problem is when I turn them on, my radio goes to sh.. And my passenger side projector fog is fogging up on the inside. Took lamp LED back out, cleaned surface the light seals to and checked seal. Dried out with a heat gun. I'll give it a couple days and check on it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it's not exactly _on_ the Cruze, or even Cruze wheels - but I did get them off a member on the site here, and they did come _off_ a Cruze... Thanks again @Mattacks!

I swapped my stock 17" wheels and 215/50R17 Energy Saver A/S for the winter setup, 15" Sonic wheels and 205/65R15 Michelin X-Ice Xi3s (same winter tire we run on the CTD) today. With it being colder now, I figured switching to these for the lighter weight alone should help me a small amount to counteract the loss of electric range. In total, these are about 1.6 lbs lighter per corner, and 10mm narrower at the section. 

I had the tires mounted to the wheels on Saturday. The original wheels/tires as I bought them, along with the four new Xi3s fit, somewhat uncomfortable, inside the car. Hatch FTW.

















All installed









It's tight - but still enough room. Running 15" tires for the winter drops their cost in about half.









For comparison to the stockers (and my Volt doing its best C7 Z06 impression - my buddy's is the black one)









And more Cruze related, I will have the set of Nokian R2s 205/70R15s I took off for sale here soon - they have at least one or two seasons left, if not more.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn’t do it but....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

**** that sucks! Hit and run?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

IPhantom said:


> **** that sucks! Hit and run?


Nope. Came into a parking lot flying and took the corner too wide. Front bumper, fog lights left quarter panel, horn, subframe bolts broke. It is a mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Super Cleaned the Windshield.

I watched a bunch of videos including the one from Chrisfix, one from Ammo NYC, and a few others. After that, I came up with my own cleaning plan. 

First, I washed and waxed the car. Then I cleaned the windshield with Invisible Glass cleaner. Then, I used an idea from Ammo NYC and lightly scraped the glass with a razor using the glass cleaner as a lubricant. Then, I cleaned the glass with a Magic Eraser. Then I clay barred the glass using the glass cleaner as a lubricant. I was amazed how much dirt the clay bar pulled out. I clayed it until I didn't see any more dirt being pulled up by the clay, which took about 4 complete cleanings. Then, I used RainX as a sealant. I didn't have a better sealant, and I didn't want to just wax the windshield. I will be looking for a better glass sealant for the next time. 

Then I cleaned the interior of the glass. I used two buckets. One with water and dish soap. The other with just plain rinse water. I washed the window with the soapy water, rinsed it with the clean water, then dried it. 

I was amazed and how much better the windshield looked. It looked like new again, except for a few tiny chips.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Yesterday, I did a strip wash using Chemical Guys Clean Slate, so I could apply a layer of Ammo Reflex and Ammo Skin. I'm quite happy with how the car looks.

2 hours later, I noticed this crack in the upper tail light housing (grrrrr!). I have no idea how that happened since that piece seems to be quite sturdy.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got done with a 15 hour drive ~ 1000 mile drive to finish my move, got to RTV my new turbo oil feed line connection at the turbo, while at a gas station halfway through, because I botched the bottom o-ring when I put it in by taking it out and putting it back in, permanent fix is already ordered. I was checking fluids waiting for a train to pass, so i'm glad I caught that before the turbo died!

Later I started smelling rubber burning while I was cruising at ~90 on the road leading to the barran wastes of El Paso Texas, midde of the night and i'm out there screaming and panicking with a surefire. Source was the vac tube for the intake manifold touching something it shouldn't have been....because when I did the PCV valve fix I clipped the vac hose back into its clip, which is on another hose, but missed the clip for that hose. Didn't burn through because I caught it in time, and I zip tied it up and away without tension for security. Plus since I was already out there, teflon taped a hose to the top of the intake so it wouldn't wiggle, o-rings went poof!

Time to go get lunch and change my oil!


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

Full Detail: Wash, Clay, Wax, Engine, Tires and Interior


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

rtronick said:


> Full Detail: Wash, Clay, Wax, Engine, Tires and Interior
> 
> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=247850&stc=1&d=1511045132"]
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Forgot to post back on the 8th - swapped to the stock wheels and winter tires about half a month earlier than the past two years. Oh well...


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had a "chipmunk" kind of noise when engaging the clutch for the past week. It slowly got worse and was chirping under acceleration as well as when the clutch was engaging.

Had time to check it this weekend and found that the #1 spark plug was loose by half a turn. Plugs #2 and 3 were also slightly loose.

Easy fix! Glad it wasn't the clutch as I initially thought.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Did this a couple of weeks ago, but maybe it can help someone in the future.

Lost the black inserts in the door armrest? Find an old mousepad, flip it over, and cut new ones out instead of paying $5 per from gmpartsdirect. Solved the small issue that always bugged me!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, midway through November I changed to my winter tire/rim combo and on the 8th I was able to actually drive in snow for the first time on the the new tires. They performed better than I expected. The snow was almost gone by yesterday, so no time to experiment yet. Soon enough though...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Plasti-dipped the lower front grille. Thanks @Smurfenstein (if yer still out there these days)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...terior/4930-lower-grille-plastidip-how-4.html

PS don’t be like me and use regular paint the 1st go ‘round. It’ll look cool until the first drive down the road and you get a bazillion rock chips. 

Plasti-dip = muy bueno. k:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup Smurf.

Last I knew he was doing a little of this to his Cruzen:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the forum

Not a creature was stirring, not even a moderator quarum;

The stockings were hung by the avatars with care,

In hopes that St. @*[email protected]* soon would be there;

The members were nestled all snug in their beds (including - @*jblackburn*, with company);

While visions of their next mod bounced through their heads;

And @*PG2016LT* in her Cruze shirt, and @*Tomko* in his cap,

Had just settled in for a long winter's nap,

When out in the yard there arose such a clatter,

Surely not @*obermd* because his Volt doesn’t sputter.

Away to the window I flew like a flash,

Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash,

Only to discover the switchblade key left quite a gash.

In the window appeared the headlights of a trusty Silverado

Loaded with a bed full of AMSOIL.

With a passenger sporting shorts and a tee,

I knew in a moment IT must be,

@*[email protected]* and @*XtremeRevolution* making a special delivery.

With the load of AMSOIL, BNR goodies,, and St. @*[email protected]* too—

In the garage they went with the goodies,

along with some free BNR hoodies .

They spoke not a word, but went straight to their work,

And filled all the stockings; then turned with a jerk,.

He revved up the Vortec and threw it in drive,

Giving us a nod as the truck took a dive.

But I heard them exclaim, as they drove out of sight—

_“Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night!”_


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that is Epic ​!


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a $15 replacement remote from Ebay yesterday and cut the key blade on my Chinese key cutter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How did the key work out?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't tell one from the other.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove it for 2 hours and 15 minutes, in the snow, yesterday (technically arriving home today - we left at about 10:45 PM, got home around 1AM). Then I got to shovel more than half the driveway (which is 100 ft long) of the "2 inches" of snow we got - which was actually somewhere between 6 and 8 inches - and the driveway was plowed in - about 12 inches at that point. Not something I was going to try jumping with the CTD.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, yesterday I was driving to work behind a snow plow wondering what it was doing as most of the snow was gone, only a glazed strip between the tires, about a 1/4" high and salt stains in the tire tracks. Well the plow turned of, I'm doing between 35 and 40 lookin' ahead as normal, and a slight change in color occurred just ahead of me in the center strip. Now mind you, it was so slight that my mind thought, what is that, maybe a shadow, oh it's gone etc in about 1/10th of a second when out of the blue I hear a wham! scraaaaaaaaaaaape!!! I stop, at the light which at that time just turned yellow, and looked under the car for whatever was scraping and it looked like a piece of ice. The light changed, I hopped in and moved forward. Now I realize there is something more than ice making this noise. I pulled over and went to the front of the car only to see my lip spoiler dragging on the ground and half of it gone. I thought that must be what is making that scraping noise. I went the next few blocks and parked at work. It was really cold and dark and I was getting close to being late so I just went in and thought, I'll look at this later. Well, a coworker came in later and asked me wtf I did to my car. I'm still thinkin', I need a new lip spoiler - second one in a year now, but not the end of the world. Well, when I went out later in the day to get something I had forgotten in the car, my jaw not only dropped but fell off!! My entire fascia was was almost split in half. Now for those of you that read my drivel know, that was also replaced once before this year. It made me sad enough to rethink my choice of cars - just for a moment. I removed the broken spoiler piece and I went back inside a little dejected, but was already thinking about where to buy a new fascia. When it was time to go that evening (I work a 12hr shift) I came out to start and move my car closer to the exit as it was blisteringly cold at that time and lo & behold, it still scraping. I pull over to a curb and get one tire up in order to pull whatever this was out. It ends up being a piece of sheet metal painted the color of snow and salt. Must have been a white car panel that fell off a scrappers truck, as we get many of them on this route with pick-ups brimming with scrap metal. If I could , I'd post some pic's. Since I cannot, I'll sign off licking my wounds singing Happy Birthday to an dumb car nut.Cheers


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

atikovi said:


> Got a $15 replacement remote from Ebay yesterday and cut the key blade on my Chinese key cutter.


Where did you get the Chinese key cutter and how much did it cost?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Well, yesterday I was driving to work behind a snow plow wondering what it was doing as most of the snow was gone, only a glazed strip between the tires, about a 1/4" high and salt stains in the tire tracks. Well the plow turned of, I'm doing between 35 and 40 lookin' ahead as normal, and a slight change in color occurred just ahead of me in the center strip. Now mind you, it was so slight that my mind thought, what is that, maybe a shadow, oh it's gone etc in about 1/10th of a second when out of the blue I hear a wham! scraaaaaaaaaaaape!!! I stop, at the light which at that time just turned yellow, and looked under the car for whatever was scraping and it looked like a piece of ice. The light changed, I hopped in and moved forward. Now I realize there is something more than ice making this noise. I pulled over and went to the front of the car only to see my lip spoiler dragging on the ground and half of it gone. I thought that must be what is making that scraping noise. I went the next few blocks and parked at work. It was really cold and dark and I was getting close to being late so I just went in and thought, I'll look at this later. Well, a coworker came in later and asked me wtf I did to my car. I'm still thinkin', I need a new lip spoiler - second one in a year now, but not the end of the world. Well, when I went out later in the day to get something I had forgotten in the car, my jaw not only dropped but fell off!! My entire fascia was was almost split in half. Now for those of you that read my drivel know, that was also replaced once before this year. It made me sad enough to rethink my choice of cars - just for a moment. I removed the broken spoiler piece and I went back inside a little dejected, but was already thinking about where to buy a new fascia. When it was time to go that evening (I work a 12hr shift) I came out to start and move my car closer to the exit as it was blisteringly cold at that time and lo & behold, it still scraping. I pull over to a curb and get one tire up in order to pull whatever this was out. It ends up being a piece of sheet metal painted the color of snow and salt. Must have been a white car panel that fell off a scrappers truck, as we get many of them on this route with pick-ups brimming with scrap metal. If I could , I'd post some pic's. Since I cannot, I'll sign off licking my wounds singing Happy Birthday to an dumb car nut.Cheers


mg:


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> Where did you get the Chinese key cutter and how much did it cost?


On Alibaba for about $200.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Over the last 3 days being off for our break at work I did the following on the car @98K miles:

PCV fix
Coolant flush
Coolant tank hose and outlet replace
New turbo oil feed tube
Replaced the hacked up front splash shield with an aftermarket from Amazon
Vacuumed, wiped interior, windows, top off interior with Stripper Scent from Chemical Guys
4 wheel alignment and tire rotation
Changed cabin filter
Amsoil gasoline P.I improver in the tank and topped off with Shell Nitro V power, which was only 30c/gal more than 87 octane vs the running 40c/gal
Rear muffler delete at a local exhaust shop
Installed clear front markers with white LED's and had my buddy apply clear bra film to the markers before install.
Checked all fluids and topped off washer fluid


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Got it back from the body shop after a month and a half!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

I didn't really do anything to it myself today. However, I did take it in to have the oil and transmission fluid changed, than ran through the car wash.

Also scored a set of steelies from a '14 LS to mount winter tires on.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Went over to my buddy's house to change the trans fluid in the CTD - he has a lift, and I much prefer using that to laying on my back on the cold concrete. 










Found out the trans lines are leaking and what I thought was a heat shield rattle is actually the exhaust being entirely separated after the SCR.


----------



## obnxous (Jan 17, 2018)

Saturday I cleaned the MAP and what I thought was an O2 sensor. Pix in the MPG fix thread in Gen1 technical Diesel discussion. at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/186898-fuel-mileage-loss-fix-clean-map-sensor-again.html

Yesterday I brought it to work and caught a code on the way home. Cleared the code. then took it out last night to run some errands and caught two more codes. Maybe a NOx sensor or something. probably messed something up on Saturday when I cleaned what I thought was the O2 sensor. Hopefully it will normal itself.

Today I left my cruze at home to rest. drove my boosted 03 Suburban. dropped it off at a shop for a street tune. Looking forward to not burning rich on the low rpm range.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Took it to the crusher.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

atikovi said:


> Took it to the crusher.


R.I.P. My prayers are with you in these times of grief

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

*K&N* drop in filter for the 1.4 _Turbo_.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Put about 800 miles on it this weekend.

Been reading about the coolant loss/odor problem, which I have. Today, I checked the bore of the surge tank for smoothness, than cleaned the fill cap and vent tube, than topped the tank off. Also poked around with the UV light after dark, and didn't see anything around the pump or outlet. Maybe ordering O rings in the near future.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Interior lighting experiment...first and third pictures are oem; second and fourth are led ...thoughrs anyone?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Interior lighting experiment...first and third pictures are oem; second and fourth are led ...thoughrs anyone?


Not fond of blue. Last pic looks good.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Interior lighting experiment...first and third pictures are oem; second and fourth are led ...thoughrs anyone?


I like the clean white aswell, if you like the colored led, I found somewhere the led dome and map lights in the color to match the dash screen, worth looking up for s clean uniform look, I have the 5000k white LEDs in my cruze

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback. Decided to run with blue for a couple days, then do same with white to see what we like best. Have whites in my Acadia and sometimes they are a bit much on the eyes, so we will see.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Chevy_Country said:


> I like the clean white aswell, if you like the colored led, I found somewhere the led dome and map lights in the color to match the dash screen, worth looking up for s clean uniform look, I have the 5000k white LEDs in my cruze


5000k for headlights? What bulbs you runnin?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Took mine to the stealership for an oil change and check on a coolant leak. 

Turns out it was death by 1000 paper cuts 
(water pump ready to go out due to bad seals but replaced under special coverage 14371, every water connection to the turbo (two feed, one return), oil cooler and turbo oil feed gasket/seals, and camshaft actuator seals. I imagine that overpriced t-connector was in there too.

At least they gave me a loaner for the 5 days they had my car in the shop (2018 Silverado 4 door, managed to get 16.9 mpg out of it). Hopefully won't have to go through that repair again.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Replaced the O-ring on the coolant tank cap, than enjoyed a piece of candy from the Northwest :happy:


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Took it for a good long drive yesterday. Today I checked the coolant. Level is right where I left it and there is no condensation in the vent channel.

Also checked the gap on my spark plugs. They were surprisingly consistent, with two being about .025 and two being .028. However, the torque wasn't consistent at all. 1 and 4 took some effort to break loose. 2 required very little effort and 3 practically spun out without the ratchet handle! Reset all my gaps to .028 and closed it back up. Was hoping to do my trifecta tune today, but my cable isn't here yet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Replaced the NOx#2 sensor yesterday morning (I finally got it loose with the help of a MAPP torch on Tuesday), and then still had to take it to the dealer because the Service Emissions speed countdown wouldn't go away. They had to run a repair verification procedure, and their tech stayed late to finish it for us. Still, the silliness of this whole emissions system made us leave for our vacation about 6 hours late.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I love this thread.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

With the day off on MON, I got the Cruze detailed and went for a long drive. We hit 48.8 mpg! Still looking at the tuning options, but next up...window tint and wheels!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Installed my new First Responders plate.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Very cool. Also like the way the plate colors tie it all together.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Small roadtrip last weekend to visit family for the long weekend. First chance to put the tune to the test  While there, hit 45,000 miles and replaced the engine and cabin air filters. Also rotated tires and re synced the tire sensors.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I like the license plate frame.


Rivergoer said:


> Installed my new First Responders plate.
> 
> View attachment 255641


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Added some traveling companions! One more in shipment? ...something us ladies can do to our Cruze!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Changed the fuel filter/water separator this afternoon. About 1k less miles than the first interval, but there was a lot more highway driving on the first filter. Last filter: $74, this filter: $25. Commonizing it with the HD trucks sure made it cheaper.

Tried (again) to get the oil drain plug loose, and once again, no dice. 

I should not need to use more than all of my possible effort on a 3/8" ratchet to get a 13mm drain plug out. We're leaving for Atlanta in a little over a week, so I'll just have the dealer do it again, since they only charge $50 for a CTD Dexos2 oil change. I'm going to buy another drain plug when it comes time to change it in the summer, and blast the old one off with an impact. Then I won't have any problems with an overtightened plug every again.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Started packing up some stuff. Working out what will fit and how it will fit in the car. Also put the Yakima rack back on the roof. With lots of locking/unlocking, doors open and courtesy lamps, the battery went dead. Thinking a 94R battery might be in my near future. Little disturbing how useless this car becomes with a dead battery. Even the trunk (where the jumper cables are) is electric. Fortunately my cables were at the front of the trunk, so I just had to drop the seat backs and grab them from the front.

Today I ran it through the car wash and cleaned up the inside a little bit.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Gave her the weekend off. Today was a beautiful day for a scrub and polish.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Gave her the weekend off. Today was a beautiful day for a scrub and polish.


Awfully cold where I am, still did the truck in the 2 hour span that it was above freezing!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Off topic but related to oil changes. All my oil changes have been done at the dealer, even though I've had 6 wix filters sitting on the self in my garage. Decided at 3500miles to spin off the filter and swap in a new one just to see how well it was holding up. I wasn't planning on using that new gasket but when I went to reinstall I noticed the gasket was so stretched it was sticking out of its groove significantly on once side.
> 
> Swapped on the new filter lid gasket, it had a nice tight fit. Got to thinking, my previous car 2.2 ecotec with similar filter only the aftermarket filters came with a new gasket, the AC delco ones did not. Is my dealer not changing this? Does the Cruze AC delco filter not come with a new gasket? As loose an worn as the one was on my car it certainly didn't look like it was ever changed, and I'm surprised it had not started leaking.


Did you ever get an answer to this - no I did not read all 59 pages today, maybe when I retire :jump:



Cruzen18 said:


> Gave her the weekend off. Today was a beautiful day for a scrub and polish.


Ditto


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, I finally had all the Amsoil fluids - brake, trans and oil - installed today along with a new wix filter. It only took 11 months, not too long ehh? I also had the rear Bilstein shocks and my Whiteline sway bar installed as well. I was only able to drive a few miles in the city, but hopefully tomorrow I can take it for a test spin on my favorite off ramp. It was kind of dark, but it seems to have changed the stance a bit as well - the shocks I mean.

EDIT: Oh yeah, almost forgot, also had my Right Front Wheel Speed Circuit sensor replaced.


----------



## eagles121 (Jul 14, 2017)

Finally changed out my headlamp assemblies due to the broken turn signal lenses. Also replaced tail light, turn signal, reverse and license plate lights with Diode Dynamic LEDs.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

"Tom Cruze" got a hand wash and wax by me today using a wet wax for a wet look that is made at a small company in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. It's one I used on hubby's motorcycle when I was still riding with him. New owners as of last month so they are revamping their website. Wipe on wet wax then wipe off while still wet. It's easy to use. Anyway it's a overcast day and pics taken while under carport. It is really shiny now! Imagine if the had been shining!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

eagles121 said:


> Finally changed out my headlamp assemblies due to the broken turn signal lenses. Also replaced tail light, turn signal, reverse and license plate lights with Diode Dynamic LEDs.


What headlamps did you go with?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Changed the fuel filter/water separator this afternoon. About 1k less miles than the first interval, but there was a lot more highway driving on the first filter. Last filter: $74, this filter: $25. Commonizing it with the HD trucks sure made it cheaper.
> 
> Tried (again) to get the oil drain plug loose, and once again, no dice.
> 
> I should not need to use more than all of my possible effort on a 3/8" ratchet to get a 13mm drain plug out. We're leaving for Atlanta in a little over a week, so I'll just have the dealer do it again, since they only charge $50 for a CTD Dexos2 oil change. I'm going to buy another drain plug when it comes time to change it in the summer, and blast the old one off with an impact. Then I won't have any problems with an overtightened plug every again.


Have you considered the oil extractor method? No need to even jack the car, assuming Gen 1 diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not yet - but if the drain plug wasn't tightened by The Hulk, I would have been able to loosen it, so it's more of a principle thing. I don't mind jacking the car up, that's not too big of a deal.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Not yet - but if the drain plug wasn't tightened by The Hulk, I would have been able to loosen it, so it's more of a principle thing. I don't mind jacking the car up, that's not too big of a deal.


Heard ya. Dealership did that to me after the free oil changes years ago. Never again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm just surprised they can get a 13mm-head bolt that tight without turning it into a circle.


----------



## eagles121 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> What headlamps did you go with?


I just went with TYC factory ones.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

wildabouthorses said:


> "Tom Cruze" got a hand wash and wax by me today using a wet wax for a wet look that is made at a small company in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. It's one I used on hubby's motorcycle when I was still riding with him. New owners as of last month so they are revamping their website. Wipe on wet wax then wipe off while still wet. It's easy to use. Anyway it's a overcast day and pics taken while under carport. It is really shiny now! Imagine if the had been shining!



Came out great ! I just love that color so much, there's a product that's like a ceramic coating, lasts around 6-8 months and it's about $60 a year "hydrosilex" been meaning to give them a try

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Installed a brake flasher module with an accelerometer that flashes differently depending on decelerations. Spliced module into BCM wires so they control all brake lights. Put an indicator light next to headlamp dial so I can get some positive feedback when brakes are flashing. 

This module is really neat. Several parameters can be configured to meet your desired needs. Always appreciated the cars that were designed to quickly flash 3-4 times when brakes are jammed on. Definitely catches the attention of the guy behind you that’s texting! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

That sounds cool, do you have a link to a video of this? We added a sequence flash to our 05 mustang shortly after getting it kinda like a arrow pointing to direction flash steps. It became so popular as I understand it was added as a standard to future stangs


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

wildabouthorses said:


> That sounds cool, do you have a link to a video of this? We added a sequence flash to our 05 mustang shortly after getting it kinda like a arrow pointing to direction flash steps. It became so popular as I understand it was added as a standard to future stangs


http://www.divinatech.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=G-BRAKE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Xi3s and OEM wheels off and the Fuel Maxes and MSRs back on, prior to the drive down to Atlanta on Thursday.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Better pics of the wet wax job taken when the sun finally came out!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Replaced the leaking trans cooler lines...only took four hours (with a lift, and another set of hands). What a ******* of a job.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove the car down to Atlanta yesterday. We filled up in Berea, KY, with about 3/8 of a tank left - only averaged about 42.44 mpg (my wife filled up the tank Tuesday night before she got the home - so all but about 2.5 miles were from the drive down). Granted, the trunk was fully packed (a couple cases of beer, a 6-pack of beer, a few bottles of wine, plus all our/her ****), and we had stuff in the back seat as well that we couldn't fit in the trunk, but this is about par for the course when it comes to when we have made our drives down to NC and now GA to visit the in-laws.

Must have been due to the high-30 temps we started off with, but even so, I expected higher.

The average mpg on the DIC for this second tank (taking us from Berea, KY to our destination in Atlanta) was around 46, and that includes sitting in some heavy 2:30PM Atlanta traffic on I-75 and I-285, and with my wife driving the last 2.5 hours (she's a little heavier with the accelerator...but in a jumpy way, if you will, so not as good for fuel economy as my driving style). We also had the AC on the last couple hours. When we leave next Saturday, it'll be probably 50 or so, but I think those temps will be about what we see the entire drive (it was 75 down here when we arrived).

She's got about 75k miles now, so maybe it's worth getting Snipsey's app/Torque app and a bluetooth OBD connector to see how the regens are spaced out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wildabouthorses said:


> That sounds cool, do you have a link to a video of this? We added a sequence flash to our 05 mustang shortly after getting it kinda like a arrow pointing to direction flash steps. It became so popular as I understand it was added as a standard to future stangs


This was a Mercury (as in Ford Lincoln Mercury) feature on the Cougars. This is a video clip that is talking about adding LEDs to the sequential system, but at about 57 seconds you can see them in action. It is kinda like Dodge taking Plymouth stuff and putting it into the Dodges now-a-days.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It got covered in pollen yesterday, before we moved it into the in-law's garage (can't park in visitor parking overnight anymore in their sub, and it wouldn't make sense to move it every day - so the brand new Terrain Denali gets to sit outside, haha):


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Eddy World*

@Eddy Cruze ... I just visited your world today. Had a delicious scoop of salted caramel ice cream. 

So it isn’t upside down after all ... 















For anyone passing thru Yermo, CA exit I-15 at Calico Rd, amp your kids up on the vast array of candy, jerky and ice cream


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Left mine parked at work for the past two weeks while I was home. Picked it up today. Also got lucky and was given a 2017 Cruze LT to use for work (rental).


----------



## CoopDogg (Apr 10, 2015)

Put new rubber on. Went with the Yokohama yk740 GTX and love them so far. Super quiet and drives straight as an arrow without alignment


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tried to fit a rear diffuser to see what it would look like before I spend the money to paint it. It does not fit unfortunately. It seems to be about 1-1/2" -- 2" short.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Was that "for" a Cruze?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Was that "for" a Cruze?


According to the seller. I am just now looking for the email response from him to see when I can ship it back.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I got bored and switched to a shark fin antenna.















GM OEM 2016 Cruze High Frequency Antenna, not aftermarket:yahoo:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I got bored and switched to a shark fin antenna.


What happened to the stereo-radar detector interface module I want, I mean, you were working on?:wavetowel2:


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> What happened to the stereo-radar detector interface module I want, I mean, you were working on?:wavetowel2:


I sold that technology to Cobra years ago. :biglaugha::biglaugha:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove back from Atlanta this morning (left at about 1:50AM). In total, the trip down and back, according to the DIC, averaged 42.9 mpg over 1505.0 miles, with an average speed of 67.6 mph.

Based on our fillups:

1) Trip down from our house (filled up a couple miles away at Meijer the night before) to Berea, KY: 42.44 mpg (418.0 miles, 9.848 gallons). Temps in the upper 30s, low 40s.
2) Berea, KY to the in-laws (Sandy Springs, GA), where we parked it for a little over a week. Then this morning, from the in-law's house to Caryville, TN: 46.70 mpg (574.4 miles, 12.299 gallons). Got up into the 70s pretty quick on the rest of the drive down (where we used the AC - windows down when stuck in Atlanta traffic). Left in mid-50s temps and it pretty much stayed in the low 50s for the remainder of that tank.
3) Caryville, TN to our house, then to Meijer to fill up: 42.45 mpg (512.5 miles, 12.073 gallons). Temps dropped pretty quick after we got up in the "mountains" in TN...40s, down to 30s, then down to 20s. Snowed in the upper part of TN, all of KY and up to Cincinnati, OH

Averaging them all, 43.98 average mpg. Not too bad, I'm sure mostly influenced by the colder temps.

The snow was a blast, considering the Xi3s were sitting in our basement...thankfully it only made the road wet, not slippery.

God it's nice to be home, though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Took it for a wash yesterday, as it was absolutely filthy from all the driving (and it was dirty before the trip, too), in the rain/snow.










Forecast looked great for the week. 0% chance of precipitation today, so it made sense.

It snowed almost the entire day today. I was very mad. At least it is still clean-ish.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

"Installed" the Bluetooth OBDII reader - fuse box makes a convenient location to hook it up!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

This:disgust (1)::disgust (1)::disgust (1):


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sailurman said:


> This:disgust (1):


You know we gotta ask...wtf happened?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Driving into an Apt Parking lot. Car backed out right into me. Of course, claimed uninsured. AND, since it was considered private property the POPO did not GAF and would not come out.....AND, since I was doing a LYFT drop off I have to use their commercial insurance which has a $2500 deductible....... AGHHHHH


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Drove it to work at 2:30 am and drove it home At 3:30 pm.....was going to wash it but ate dinner and had a few beers, now I am going to sleep!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Did a little arts and crafts project...


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Did this (well yesterday, don't ban me lol)









AEM intake. Man this thing sounds wicked! Until my tune arrives, I feel like a poser on an otherwise stock engine, lol. Will sound better with more boost too. Haven't had the HOLDEN Cruze for long, a few more things to come. Got a boost gauge today to install. Ordered a BNR tune last night. Next will be probably Bosch 42LB injectors and the BNR wastegate thingy if they come back in stock. Then a re-tune!

Muz...


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Changed the oil. Painted a few things( engine cover, fuse box cover, hot post cover, turbo heat shield) And mounted the tank, lines, and nozzles for my I/c sprayer.


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Saas boost gauge today. What a mission for the Holden. Right hand drive with the fuse panel on the opposite side to the gauge. No easy rubber boot to poke the line through the firewall. Had to pop out the bonnet release cable rubber boot instead. Had to remove both wiper arms and the plastic cover underneath them to cut the boot to fit the line through it with the cable, and to seal it up. Took all day, the boost seemed to peak about 14psi but I wasn't driving crazy to see if it went higher. Ready for the tune now. I got the diesel gauge because I don't care about vacuum and always have to look for the zero mark. It has four coloured lights, might try blue next, or white.

Anyhoo, some pics:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sailurman said:


> Driving into an Apt Parking lot. Car backed out right into me. Of course, claimed uninsured. AND, since it was considered private property the POPO did not GAF and would not come out.....AND, since I was doing a LYFT drop off I have to use their commercial insurance which has a $2500 deductible....... AGHHHHH


So depressing to see that damage last week...what’s the latest? Are you out of pocket for the whole nine yards or what?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> So depressing to see that damage last week...what’s the latest? Are you out of pocket for the whole nine yards or what?


Currently looks like it'll be the $2500 deductible plus any lost wages from not being able to carry passengers (that's no big since it's just a play money gig). Should have final appraisal today or tomorrow. Initial appraisal from Service King was over $5K dollars because both doors need to be replaced.

But, I'll be going to see the Police in person next week in an attempt to press charges for Criminal Damage against the uninsured motorist who backed into me. She's been dodging me. Finally got her on the phone this week and was explaining what I expected of her and she hung up!!!! So now the gloves are off and it's actually a Class 5 Felony for recklessly damaging property of another person $2500. or greater. So that followed by the small courts claim against her should at least satisfy my anger and this damned HUD living, illegal driving, phone call hanging up BITCH!!!:cussing::tank::S-A-Smack::storm:


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Scheduled for window tint on Saturday.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Replaced my headlights with the broken turn signal lenses for new blacked out units. Since I had the bumper skin off, I installed the Z-Spec grill in it. LED bulbs in the corner markers since they are a PITA to access. Have to wait for daylight to put the bumper skin back on.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Finished putting the front back together. Really happy with the results.

Before...








After...








I think it would have looked good with the chrome surround. I was able to swap the surrounds on the lower part, but I could NOT get the chrome surround to come off of the top part, so I just stuck with the painted one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks good! What was done to the headlights?


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Looks good! What was done to the headlights?


New headlamp assemblies, but they are black inside instead of chrome. The only chromed parts inside are the actual reflectors.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Washed, clay bar, compound on a few winter scratches, and then a nice coat of wax. She looks beautiful again. Still as shiny as new.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I dig the look, reminds me of my Cobalt!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bluelight said:


> New headlamp assemblies, but they are black inside instead of chrome. The only chromed parts inside are the actual reflectors.


Wish I did this on my replacements on my black Cruze... 



MP81 said:


> I dig the look, reminds me of my Cobalt!


Yeah reminds me of my Leggy GT. After 05 they chromed the housing making them look like TYC cheap lights.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

...and I've got tinted windows now.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

thebac said:


> ...and I've got tinted windows now.


Lookin good!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bluelight said:


> Finished putting the front back together. Really happy with the results.
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 261122
> ...


Love the new look with the blackout lights!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

At the pump yesterday, with the green nozzle sticking out of the filler-up neck, and had (yet another) conversation started with “Is that a diesel?” Followed by “I didn’t know Chevy made a small car diesel, what model is that?”

By the end of every such conversation they leave seriously interested in researching further. Odd how the CTD is GM’s best kept secret...west of the Rockies anyway...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> At the pump yesterday, with the green nozzle sticking out of the filler-up neck, and had (yet another) conversation started with “Is that a diesel?” Followed by “I didn’t know Chevy made a small car diesel, what model is that?”
> 
> By the end of every such conversation they leave seriously interested in researching further. Odd how the CTD is GM’s best kept secret...west of the Rockies anyway...


No different on this side, either. 

GM was very proud (deservedly so) of their accomplishments with the Cruze diesels, as well as the Equinox/Terrain diesels...yet have hardly made any kind of mention at all of their existence in advertising...why?!?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

thebac said:


> ...and I've got tinted windows now.


That's a nice looking cruze man!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just purchased my Autometer AFR gauge @15% off - woohoo!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Muz said:


> Saas boost gauge today. What a mission for the Holden. Right hand drive with the fuse panel on the opposite side to the gauge. No easy rubber boot to poke the line through the firewall. Had to pop out the bonnet release cable rubber boot instead. Had to remove both wiper arms and the plastic cover underneath them to cut the boot to fit the line through it with the cable, and to seal it up. Took all day, the boost seemed to peak about 14psi but I wasn't driving crazy to see if it went higher. Ready for the tune now. I got the diesel gauge because I don't care about vacuum and always have to look for the zero mark. It has four coloured lights, might try blue next, or white.
> 
> Anyhoo,



I can't believe the firewall is that different. Do you have an auto or a manual?


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

Got mine all cleaned up today on lunch at work, the clouds really bring out the mirror shine


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Got a good inside/out cleaning today ahead of appointment for tint tomorrow. Been trying to coordinate schedules with the shop for a couple weeks and finally got in. Can't wait to see the new look.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Took the rented '17 for a drive out of town yesterday, to size it up and blow it out. The 2nd gens are improvements over the 1 gens in many ways, but the drivers seat is not one of them.

Also, what does GM have against sunglass holders in these? The Korean holder works fine in the 1st gens, but without a drivers grab handle, even that isn't an option in the 2nd gens.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I just purchased my Autometer AFR gauge @15% off - woohoo!


Careful with those. Unless they've changed, the AM widebands cannot be recalibrated, and drift over time.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Got the tint done today. She's been Spade Made! 35 on the front, 20 on the rear.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Got the tint done today. She's been Spade Made! 35 on the front, 20 on the rear.


Came out nice, is your Cruze dark green metallic? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

New manual trans fluid (Amsoil)


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Chevy_Country said:


> Came out nice, is your Cruze dark green metallic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's actually Graphite Metallic. Some days it looks grey, some blue and others green. Just depends on the sun.


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

BNR base tune today. Very happy with it. I did some data logging while waiting for the base tune.

Engine Torque Actual (TQACT2):
Stock - 224Nm
Base tune - 274Nm


Not sure how accurate these numbers are, or variables between logs. I'll post the difference when I get the custom tune.
The boost was typically about 12-13, now 16-18 and much more quickly and consistently.
The power comes on much stronger and quicker hmy:



Blasirl said:


> I can't believe the firewall is that different. Do you have an auto or a manual?


Sorry I just got the email notification for the last post but missed a week of them lol.
It's a manual. There is a tough black plastic plate which I could have drilled through, maybe that's instead of the rubber part in the Chevy.


----------



## wrexed03 (Apr 22, 2018)

Did the airbox mod in my 2014 Diesel today. Removed that plastic piece that goes from the bottom of the airbox into the other box below. Really wakes the car up and thats with the stock filter. Have to drop a K&N in there now.
Day before yesterday boost guage.
Last week tune box.
Running at 23psi and it really hammers for a diesel with all the above.
Have to be gentle on the throttle now when it boosts i get wheel spin on take off quite easily..... but its fun to drive feels like a different car.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I cleaned the windows and drove 24 miles to work...54.7 mpg. That's what I did to my Cruze today.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Muz said:


> BNR base tune today. Very happy with it. I did some data logging while waiting for the base tune.
> 
> Engine Torque Actual (TQACT2):
> Stock - 224Nm
> ...























This is located under my coolant overflow tank, about where the clutch would go on a manual.


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

Some more cleanliness under our blue tents. I don't really do much with it as it's my commuter but since purchase of December it's gotten an AC Delco drop-in, 10" P2 sub with MTX 500w amp, 20% tint all around plus brow, Trifecta tuned.


----------



## schwindalyn (May 3, 2018)

Upgraded from synthetic blend to full synthetic. Also swapped out the man trans fluid


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gave mine the Trifecta. No Mo Auto/stop. Loving the power and fuel savings. And the heater seems to work better in milder temps. 

This could be the best money I've EVER spent on a car.

Yesterday was the second synthetic oil change. LIttle pissed off at that one since the filter didn't get changed the first time.


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> View attachment 261561
> View attachment 261553
> View attachment 261562
> 
> ...










This is behind the clutch, a little more difficult than rubber to get through. On the engine side there seems to be a plastic plate the same as the one you drilled, as kind of a cap piece.

This is the rubber boot for the bonnet release cable up high behind the dash. I added a hard plastic tube thingy (sliced in half) to stop the metal squeezing the gauge line. Then I sealed it from the engine side of the firewall.















Also added number plate protectors yesterday and removed the ones with the dealership's name and removed their sticker from the rear windscreen. I went to add BNR decals, but stuffed up the first one. So there goes that idea, lol.


----------



## slapman (Mar 7, 2013)

Last night finally I was able to replace the High-Mount Brake Lamp on my 2016 Chevy Cruze LT. The brake lamps bolts broke off from the lamp so it was sticking out. Went to the dealer between the part and labor they were going to charge me $315.00. I found the replacement on eBay with 1 year warranty total $95.00 it was a challenge to replace cause I couldn't find any tutorials or videos. But I can say I was able to get it done and saved $220.00 only con the the headliner is a little bit wrinkled on the back close to rear window.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

slapman said:


> Last night finally I was able to replace the High-Mount Brake Lamp on my 2016 Chevy Cruze LT. The brake lamps bolts broke off from the lamp so it was sticking out. Went to the dealer between the part and labor they were going to charge me $315.00. I found the replacement on eBay with 1 year warranty total $95.00 it was a challenge to replace cause I couldn't find any tutorials or videos. But I can say I was able to get it done and saved $220.00 only con the the headliner is a little bit wrinkled on the back close to rear window.



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Muz said:


> View attachment 261738
> 
> This is behind the clutch, a little more difficult than rubber to get through. On the engine side there seems to be a plastic plate the same as the one you drilled, as kind of a cap piece.
> 
> This is the rubber boot for the bonnet release cable up high behind the dash. I added a hard plastic tube thingy (sliced in half) to stop the metal squeezing the gauge line. Then I sealed it from the engine side of the firewall.


Kinda looks like the hole is the same but yours is full of "stuff".


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Took mine out of hibernation last weekend, shes acting a little funny but I'm sure it's just the first few starts after 7 months of sitting causing a few quirks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

slapman said:


> Last night finally I was able to replace the High-Mount Brake Lamp on my 2016 Chevy Cruze LT.



That wasn't covered by the warranty or the recall?


----------



## slapman (Mar 7, 2013)

Taxman said:


> That wasn't covered by the warranty or the recall?


Unfortunately, my warranty had expired and there was no recall.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

I replace both the Fogs and Headlights with some nice white LED's that match the DRL.
Much brighter and better than. Stock.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> I replace both the Fogs and Headlights with some nice white LED's that match the DRL.
> Much brighter and better than. Stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ive been trying to find nice white bulbs to put in... So you put LED's in the stock housing? What year cruze? and to clarify you replace halogen with led?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Bwb1179 said:


> Ive been trying to find nice white bulbs to put in... So you put LED's in the stock housing? What year cruze? and to clarify you replace halogen with led?


2018 LT RS with projector housing.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bwb1179 said:


> Ive been trying to find nice white bulbs to put in... So you put LED's in the stock housing? What year cruze? and to clarify you replace halogen with led?



PM sent


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, not a topic I wanted to participate in today, but look what happened when attempting to pick my wife up after work today...her coworker parked her Malibu in the passenger front door. This sucks, but I do appreciate that she immediately took responsibility and even started the claim when she got home from work.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> her coworker parked her Malibu in the passenger front door.


That looks like a simple door replacement. The reflections in the door look clean at the front and rear seams, and it doesn't look like the RS 'ground effects' piece was touched. 

If it were me, I'd just want a same color used door hung on it.

Brim's might have it, they have an undamaged one in 'charcoal' color.
http://www.brimsimport.com/salvage-yard-s/104.htm


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Correct, didn't hurt the trim, but did crease the rocker. Hope to be able to do it as inexpensive as possible, just want it back to where it was this am.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ouch. My 2016 had a finger-width crease in the rocker, about 1/4" deep. Also destroyed the door and fender. And the front bumper had some chips in the paint. Then when I cut the back edge off the door so I could open it without damaging the back door, I found a very shallow dent in the mfg data sticker area of the B pillar. 

I paid nearly $2k in paint and body labor to fix the crease and dent and paint the doors, fender and bumper, plus I had to buy a door and fender. There was probably an hour or two of filling and sanding on the bumper before it was painted. Hopefully yours can be fixed for $500-700 and a right color door. Unfortunately I couldn't find a right color door or fender for mine, hence all the paint labor.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oil and filter
def
changed over to summer tires


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ordered these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NWI...32871587439.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.W4WBs5


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sailurman said:


> Ordered these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NWI...32871587439.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.W4WBs5


Pics please when ya get ‘em bolted on thx


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Who wants to be the guinea pig for these 2gen mudflaps?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Set...Mudflaps-Splash-Guards-Front/32813207194.html


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Adding to the long list of upgrades I have subjected my 2011 Cruze 1LT to, today I finished adding OEM remote engine start/stop


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Adding to the long list of upgrades I have subjected my 2011 Cruze 1LT to, today I finished adding OEM remote engine start/stop


I have a 2011 with factory remote start/stop, one of my favorite features, definitely the most used

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Started working out how to fit all my crap in the car for my road trip. Got a little extra insurance for the road.









I have a spare tire, but this gives me a second option. Also means I might not have to unload the whole trunk if I have a flat tire.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Into the body shop she went - yesterday

today I am trying to finally get my smoked side markers in, via the body shop - we'll see. I also finished the new harness for my HomeLink and radar detector. I hope to install them before I leave tomorrow for Ohio.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Got home late from the dealer but I bought caitelynn a sibling ! (Gender unknown)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice choice!! Glad to see you got an extended cab, as well.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Not really today, but more of the past few days... Washed and vacuumed it out, packed it for the road trip. Than changed the oil and filter. Probably one of the easiest vehicles I've done an oil change on. Finally, I've put nearly 2000 miles on it in the past two days.


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

I got the custom BNR tune today. It took a bit longer than normal to arrive because I had to remedy the high knock retard by gapping the spark plugs from 0.028. I set them to 0.0185 and all seems good.
According to the EFILive data log readings for "engine torque actual" (not 100% about the accuracy but the increase in indicative), the base tune was 256-264m torque. Now it's up to 288Nm. It hits 21PSI easily, but it does drop off a lot in high RPM to about 16-17PSI, though that wouldn't be a tune problem as I understand this is normal and the BNR wastegate actuator would fix that. The stock tune log still had the AEM cold air intake kit installed beforehand and got a reading of 224Nm torque. Not sure how much increase that intake makes on it's own. Any ideas about that? Or how accurate those log torque readings are? I guess I'll check the forums 
There is a pretty big difference from the base tune but I will notice it more once I start driving it normally, same as when I got the base tune.

Muz...


----------



## wrexed03 (Apr 22, 2018)

Lowered mine this evening. Bilstein B8 front and rear and irshmer springs front and rear. Hard to describe but feels more connected to the road and handles like its on rails. Front and rear feels more tight and responsive.
Best part i did the fronts without spring compressors. Extra jack comes in handy ?


----------



## wrexed03 (Apr 22, 2018)

Finished Install as mentioned previously.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Well, not a topic I wanted to participate in today



Ouch! Crap happens when you least expect it. 4 days after I bought my 2017 Cruze Premier, I backed into the rear bumper of my ex-wife's Mustang and put a scratch on both bumpers. It was really nothing more than a scratch but, of course, being an "ex" wife, she had to turn it in on my insurance without even giving me a chance to get it fixed. Oh well, I guess that's a good example of why she's an ex-wife. I haven't priced getting the scratch fixed on my bumper. It's too deep to buff out, but a little flexible filler and a squirt or two of Mosaic Metallic Black should fix it right up.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

wrexed03 said:


> Finished Install as mentioned previously.


Did you install those fender mounted turn signal lights? Is that what those are that I see?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Took it for a good drive yesterday and left the new truck at home, love this car like it's still new. 2 coats of wax on each vehicle, bout a 3 hour job but looks good! Then of course it rained about all day today.. 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Filled ours up with B20 Biodiesel today...guess we'll see how that changes the fuel economy, if at all. Didn't exactly have a choice...

I think the max I saw on the screen was 102 degrees (but it mostly stayed at 100 degrees - the picture was taken on the freeway, so not just the temp sitting in a driveway)...my god was it hot out.


----------



## ditty8107 (May 25, 2018)

I whited out my bowties. I got a comment from my wifes dad about how much better it made it look.  Hoping that over the week I can get the rest of the chrome covered in either white or black. Will post pics of it after I get finsihed. It was a bit hot today for doing much more.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Apparently, despite the incredibly hot temps on this tank (95-102 degrees), and the AC being on nearly the entire time (including in some city driving), and half the tank being B20, the tank fuel economy went up 0.29 mpg.

I expected B20 to kill the fuel economy, but it sure appears to not have had any ill effect.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I completed a much needed service today. Flushed/ bled brakes and clutch, adjusted rear brakes, changed engine oil with Amsoil ss 5w30, and changed trans fluid with Amsoil synchromesh. While working with the clutch I did the cdv delete as well.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Been a busy couple of weeks. Drove from Louisiana to Alaska, with ample sight seeing along the way. Along the way, I discovered I had a tire that was slowly losing pressure compared to the others. Got home, pulled it off and found a nail that I must have picked up in Louisiana or Arkansas. Took the tire to the tire shop to be looked at, and although the leak wasn't that bad, the nail did a number on the inside, so the tire couldn't be fixed. Ended up with a set of Cooper CS5 Grand Tourings. Also got hooked up with Cooper Weathermasters on my steel winter rims. Also ended up walking out with a set of new tires for my pickup, so the tire shop was very happy with me. Not really related to the Cruze, but keeping me away, is I've been settling into a new laptop.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I just got a resonator delete and a Y pipe installed on my Gen2 cruze. Sounds mean! I'll get a video on here soon.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Drove it bought 50 Mike's, on my way home maybe mile 30 I started to get a miss fire, random cylinder. Pulled coil pack and plug one is burnt to a crisp.. so that lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dropped her off at the plastic surgeon last night to get some work done and already miss her. :sad: haha! Ins Co set me up with a rental (Nissan Altima) and I know it's been less than 24 hours, but all I have to say is GIVE ME BACK MY CRUZE!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Mine spent the day at the shop too. FINALLY got my spoiler installed. Also had it winterized. Heat pads installed for the oil pan, transmission pan and battery, and coolant remixed for freeze protection down to -50. Nitrogen in the tires, and an extension cord sticking out under the front bumper. I'm ready, but not in a hurry for winter to get here.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I accidentally took the Cruze Key FOB for a dip in the pool and now it does not work smh, I let it air dry for a couple days and still nothing. Now the alarm goes off if I try to manually open it and I get a "theft attempt" on the display every time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally finished soldering and rewiring the "Taiwan" tail lights so they will work with my US Cruze. Now I just need some more time to install them.










*EDIT:* I just saw the wire taps in the picture, those were used to do the initial testing and are now gone.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally!! Installed splitter.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lmiller0810 said:


> Finally!! Installed splitter.


Schwing!

How about some pics from the side? Maybe one down low as well.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Schwing!
> 
> How about some pics from the side? Maybe one down low as well.


Low down is coming. The wife wanted to drive Penelope today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I installed my newly acquired ScanGauge II.

View attachment 263969


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Over the weekend, I washed, clay-barred, and put 2 coats of Turtlewax Ice liquid wax (not the spray) on my 2017 Mosaic Black Metallic Cruze Premier and had it shining like a black diamond. I'm a little mixed about the Turtlewax Ice. 

It's watery thin and goes on easily if you can keep it from dripping off the applicator. The box says you can use it in full sun, which I did with the 2nd coat, and it still comes off easily enough, but not as easily as Turtlewax would have you believe. 

I was finishing up this afternoon, buffing a few spots I had missed (the Ice is hard to see when it's on) and admiring my work. Suddenly the thunderheads start building in the northwest and a few minutes later the downpour starts. Some things never change; the surest rain dance is a freshly washed and waxed car. 

When I bought the Turtlewax Ice, I was looking for the Turtlewax Jet Black liquid, which I could not find. For those of you with black Cruzes, what's the best wax you've found for a black car?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Heretic said:


> Over the weekend, I washed, clay-barred, and put 2 coats of Turtlewax Ice liquid wax (not the spray) on my 2017 Mosaic Black Metallic Cruze Premier and had it shining like a black diamond. I'm a little mixed about the Turtlewax Ice.
> 
> It's watery thin and goes on easily if you can keep it from dripping off the applicator. The box says you can use it in full sun, which I did with the 2nd coat, and it still comes off easily enough, but not as easily as Turtlewax would have you believe.
> 
> ...


Silver paint job lol [emoji23] but my father I law had this black Sierra we used meguires "black wax" worked excellent even for an abused truck

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

Today I did not open the hood!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Failed an inspection, mechanic said the computer was sleeping because it sat for a long time, said to drive 50-60 miles and bring it back, what does the computer was sleeping mean lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Picked her up from the shop today. So glad to have her home!


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

Went from








to


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

^^ where'd you get those from? are they a universal set? ^^

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

stormtrooper15 said:


> ^^ where'd you get those from? are they a universal set? ^^
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


eBay Australia and if I remember correctly they are universal. Different set for manual transmission of course.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, I'd prefer an oem fit but at the prices I'm finding that's not gonna happen 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Got the trailer wiring harness mostly installed. Still have to run the battery wire and put the drivers side trunk panel back in.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Mine spent the day at the shop too. FINALLY got my spoiler installed. Also had it winterized. Heat pads installed for the oil pan, transmission pan and battery, and coolant remixed for freeze protection down to -50. Nitrogen in the tires, and an extension cord sticking out under the front bumper. I'm ready, but not in a hurry for winter to get here.



Have you got some links to the pads by chance?


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Ran the + wire from the trailer harness up to the battery, and closed the trunk back up. While I had the trunk panel off, I cut a couple of small slots and ran the strap to secure the tire pump.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Have you got some links to the pads by chance?


I'll have to crawl around and see what they used. They're a pretty common item around here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was finally able to finish my Homelink project even though I was 99% done before Lordstown. Somehow I lost my button pad in my garage the night before Lordstown, so I thought. Over a month later - Yesterday, I found the pad under the hood of my work van, who knew these things could time travel.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Hitched it up and gave it a test run. Had no trouble maintaining highway speeds, even going over the hills.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Hitched it up and gave it a test run. Had no trouble maintaining highway speeds, even going over the hills.
> 
> View attachment 265041



I have used my trailer now for a few years and have towed it to Toledo from Milwaukee a few times and back with no issues at all (except losing an axle cap on the first test drive) loaded to above the roofline with furniture. The car handles it beautifully.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just finished the auxiliary fuse block and ground bus for all my accessories.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Just painted my calipers, front and back, red and rotor hats black. Major improvement. I'll take some better pics when the sun comes out to play.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey, NC...I see that you sprayed them instead of a brush on treatment, but what did you use? Did you prime them first, or just the finish coat(s)?


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Hey, NC...I see that you sprayed them instead of a brush on treatment, but what did you use? Did you prime them first, or just the finish coat(s)?


I sprayed a very light coat of self etching primer(duplicolor) and sprayed them all with duplicolor red and black caliper paint. Good coverage and pretty quick tack time. I put about 3 coats on the rotor hats and I think 4 coats on the calipers. Might have been 5. Next I want to paint the inside of my wheels black. I feel like it would give it more aesthetic appeal. Should have done it with the wheels off earlier, but alas, not enough paint.

The hardest thing was taping off those dam pads. The ears were a pita, but I used a razor blade to cut out the tape.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ncfutrell said:


> Just painted my calipers, front and back, red and rotor hats black. Major improvement. I'll take some better pics when the sun comes out to play.


\

Looks good! Good color choice for a Cruze too!:go:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Now that I have the auxiliary fuse box finished, time to fix the spaghetti under the dash!


----------



## Bcuze Cruze (Jul 11, 2018)

Got my windows tinted and removed the chrome inserts on the grill. Big improvement I think!


----------



## jmory (Sep 15, 2016)

Sold it for $935.00.
Tired of working on it.
Won't start.
Looking at a Toyota


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

I just got my spark plugs checked on my 2016 limited lt and they were at .027 changed them to .035 and haven't had a chance to fully test the effects, but excited to see the change.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Installed my Diode Dynamics front switchback turn signals,

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*HomeLink*

I was able to program my HomeLink today. I had almost no issues. I have four different types of openers and the three I programmed all work. 

These are the generic instructions for those of you who are having issues:

1. Park near but not in the door you want to program

2. Gather all of your remotes needed to open said doors.

3. Locate the "learn" button on any rolling code doors.

4. Turn on the ignition

5. Push both the left and right HomeLink buttons and hold them until the light starts blinking. Then release the buttons. This cleared any previously stored codes.

6. Hold the first remote you want the HomeLink to learn next to the HomeLink Buttons.

7. Press and hold both the HomeLink button (say the left one one for example) and the remote button. Wait until the HomeLink light starts to flash slowly and then ramp up quickly. Release both buttons.

8. If you have a rolling code door, push the learn button. You have about 30 seconds to get back to the car and push the HomeLink button (same one as step 7) and I think it will flash - (forgot to write this down), if not continue on.

9. Once complete for either type of opener, press the programmed HomeLink button up to three times. The door should operate as expected.

Remember the vehicle needs to be powering the module, deliberately push the HomeLink buttons as if they are cocked a bit the silicone button can shift and not completely depress the actual button underneath, and take your time. I had to do the first one a few times to figure out the "Official" instructions.

Rinse and Repeat for the other two buttons. You do not need to program all three. If you go back later, if you have not pushed them, you should be able to continue without starting over. Obviously, if you have any issues, just do them all over.

I ended up putting my main garage door on the center button and the other two are my less used ones. 

Enjoy

Robert


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Dropped way to much money on replacing the turbo, rear main seal, and AC compressor. 133k on the car at present, so I guess it's time for all the original stuff to break. Wondering if the sensor wire (large blue one that attaches near the turbo) should be rerouted as it looks to be in a different place than original. Originally it was routed under the intake hoses, now it's sitting on top between the Bosch sensor and the overflow tube to the coolant tank.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Replaced the plastic sway bar end links with Moog all metal end links. Find out tomorrow at the race if it makes a difference. Also bought led tail lights but haven't had time to put them in.


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

rotated tires, daughter and I changed both McPherson struts (Bilstein).
Waiting for a back-order on the Bilstein rear shocks, they say September now.
Was amazed how easy it was to do the struts, we were done in 2 hours.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Was low on fuel coming home from work the other day, so I dumped my 12 gallons of 91 octane E-10 reserve fuel from my road trip into the tank.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it was supposed to go to the dealer today for an oil change at 4PM, but it decided to throw the good ol' Engine Power Reduced and Diesel Engine Shutdown Soon screens this morning (~1.5 miles from home), right as my wife turned onto a 50 mph road. Thankfully I was right behind her and could drive her into work. It also gave her an "Engine Oil Life 0%" (as opposed to the "Change Engine Oil Soon" screen at startup) screen after, which I find odd, as Oil Life should not be able to cause the reduced power...and if it does, I'll be raising ****.

The engine fan was absolutely screaming when she crawled into the parking lot, too.

Leaving at lunch to go drop her off at the car, to have it towed to the dealer. Will run the scanner/Bi-scan app to see what it shows.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ported manifold and installed pcv kit. Slapped a ported throttle body on there too...hopefully it wakes it up a bit. Waiting on new gaskets to install it all.









Picked up an SS sedan steering wheel with paddle shifters...got that wired up and installed


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Took the bent hood hinge off my long-suffering 2017 RS (poor thing got wrecked July 20, a year ago), decided I couldn't straighten it and ordered a new one, along with the seat belts and a few other parts. Tried IamGMParts for this order, they were cheaper than the online dealer here in Michigan, and the local dealer didn't want to price match. 

Ordered a new RS badge for the grille, and while I was at it, I ordered a Camaro RS badge for the trunk lid. Just for giggles, ordered a Sun&Sound (SS) badge for the 2016 (also a Camaro part, I ordered the red one, maybe I should have gone for the black one on the 50th anniversary Camaro).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife's temporary 2018 Cruze LT loaner while the CTD is at the dealer. Car looks good in Satin Steel:


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Installed the Whiteline rear sway bar and some clear side markers

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

I put in led brake lights the other day, been to lazy to do the tail lights. Also installed the rear sway bar from whiteline. Only drove 50 miles so far, and not sure if placebo, but it does feel tighter in the rear going around corners fast.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Arthurni said:


> I put in led brake lights the other day, been to lazy to do the tail lights. Also installed the rear sway bar from whiteline. Only drove 50 miles so far, and not sure if placebo, but it does feel tighter in the rear going around corners fast.


It's definitely not a placebo, haha. Even with my tiny little all-seasons I still had on the Cobalt, after putting on the big Powell bar on, it was immediately noticeable. 

That car is going to be far happier to rotate a little through a turn.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Recently installed the Whiteline rear sway bar as well, I see you "pointed" yours towards the front. BNR informed me to "point" mine to the rear. I've only put on about 5 miles since the install but noticed something I didn't like. Going over a minimal set of railroad tracks had the sway bar "bump" into the object above it(my apologies on the vague description). When I installed mine it didn't look like there's "room" for the bar and it would be in constant contact with the rear beam. Seeing yours has me questioning the position mine's in, I'm not second guessing BNR by any means. Have you had any issue with fitment or contact between the rear beam and the sway bar? Sorry for the long winded post, I tend to ramble on 
@Arthurni 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Recently installed the Whiteline rear sway bar as well, I see you "pointed" yours towards the front. BNR informed me to "point" mine to the rear. I've only put on about 5 miles since the install but noticed something I didn't like. Going over a minimal set of railroad tracks had the sway bar "bump" into the object above it(my apologies on the vague description). When I installed mine it didn't look like there's "room" for the bar and it would be in constant contact with the rear beam. Seeing yours has me questioning the position mine's in, I'm not second guessing BNR by any means. Have you had any issue with fitment or contact between the rear beam and the sway bar? Sorry for the long winded post, I tend to ramble on
> @Arthurni
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I haven't had any issues so far. If you look at the thread on here that BNR links too, the OP mentions later in thread that he switched it to point towards the front. I believe the instructions that came with it also show it pointing to the front.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Arthurni said:


> I haven't had any issues so far. If you look at the thread on here that BNR links too, the OP mentions later in thread that he switched it to point towards the front. I believe the instructions that came with it also show it pointing to the front.


Good to know, thanks. I should of mentioned that the pictures in my instructions were very dark, that was why I contacted BNR about fitment. Next time I'll have to be more thorough.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Normally you'd want the bar to follow the beam's form (like the pics above). It moves with the beam, so that way it cannot hit anything else.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Sunday: Installed updated PDIM for Bluletooth Streaming Audio, replaced trunk switch and license plate light harness, LED license plate lights.

Today: removed clutch restrictor valve.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

Today im giving my cruz's paint job a sandblasting by leaving out on the street during a haboob. probably will add at least 5 HP.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rotated the tires and bumped the pressures (back) up to 46.5 psi. Found a giant paint chip on the driver rear door, ugh.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Recently installed the Whiteline rear sway bar as well, I see you "pointed" yours towards the front. BNR informed me to "point" mine to the rear. I've only put on about 5 miles since the install but noticed something I didn't like. Going over a minimal set of railroad tracks had the sway bar "bump" into the object above it(my apologies on the vague description). When I installed mine it didn't look like there's "room" for the bar and it would be in constant contact with the rear beam. Seeing yours has me questioning the position mine's in, I'm not second guessing BNR by any means. Have you had any issue with fitment or contact between the rear beam and the sway bar? Sorry for the long winded post, I tend to ramble on
> @*Arthurni*
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk



Pointed mine to the front - love it!

[h=1]How-To: Install Whiteline BHR93 Rear Sway Bar (2011-2016.5 Cruze)[/h]


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> stormtrooper15 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently installed the Whiteline rear sway bar as well, I see you "pointed" yours towards the front. BNR informed me to "point" mine to the rear. I've only put on about 5 miles since the install but noticed something I didn't like. Going over a minimal set of railroad tracks had the sway bar "bump" into the object above it(my apologies on the vague description). When I installed mine it didn't look like there's "room" for the bar and it would be in constant contact with the rear beam. Seeing yours has me questioning the position mine's in, I'm not second guessing BNR by any means. Have you had any issue with fitment or contact between the rear beam and the sway bar? Sorry for the long winded post, I tend to ramble on
> ...



I want the Bilstein shocks and struts so bad, but $$$


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

I recently bought a whole new set of lights, had to go do state inspections and I didnt pass because my third brake light was flickering! So I just bought all new lights lol. New headlights new tail lights, fog lights, a brakelight (of course), and plate led lights. <img src="https://image.ibb.co/k3Xske/20180802_164307.jpg" alt="20180802_164307" border="0">


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Lowgone said:


> I recently bought a whole new set of lights, had to go do state inspections and I didnt pass because my third brake light was flickering! So I just bought all new lights lol. New headlights new tail lights, fog lights, a brakelight (of course), and plate led lights. <img src="https://image.ibb.co/k3Xske/20180802_164307.jpg" alt="20180802_164307" border="0">


Update me with how those tailights are, I have been very interested in them.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice...let us see what they look like once you install them


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Installed OEM color matched rear spoiler.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Here it is installed


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Here it is installed


I can't remember - was this a Sonic wheel or a Camaro? I'm guessing Camaro due to the paddle shifters I now see. Do they shift?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I can't remember - was this a Sonic wheel or a Camaro? I'm guessing Camaro due to the paddle shifters I now see. Do they shift?


Its a Chevy SS wheel. Followed the how-to on here and paddle shifters work


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Clean the pool of oil under the intake. weekly task.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Its a Chevy SS wheel. Followed the how-to on here and paddle shifters work


Wow, so they work, and it's a great looking wheel? Epic!

Wish I could get a nice flat-bottom wheel into my Cobalt, better yet if a 4T45E could be made to work with paddles...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

eddiefromcali said:


> Here it is installed





eddiefromcali said:


> Its a Chevy SS wheel. Followed the how-to on here and paddle shifters work


That's AWESOME!!! I didn't realize the paddles could be made to work!!! Now I need to find a wheel on EBay!!!


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Not today but recently installed led headlight and fog light bulbs(huge improvement)as well as led tails and rear window "spoiler"
























Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally scraped off the old carbon fiber and installed some fresh vinyl.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Took a leaky tire to the tire shop to be fixed. Also took off the Yakima roof rack.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Upgraded from the OEM battery to a 800 CCA, AGM battery. I am impressed that the stock battery made it ~6 years before starting to die on me


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bought a Hotwheels paddle shifter steering wheel - yahoo! (two days ago)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anelcos said:


> It isn't overly fun carrying 8 wheels & tires (took off the Cobalt's ZIIs as well) up from the basement to the garage, and then 8 more back down. The Cruze's OEM wheels and winter tires are a solid 10.8 lbs heavier than the MSRs and Fuel Maxes.


Winter tires already? - in LA! - I'm in WI and wait until Nov.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Winter tires already? - in LA! - I'm in WI and wait until Nov.


No, that's another ******* spammer - they literally copied a post of mine, from earlier in this thread. I have a Cobalt with ZIIs and MSR 045s, and the Cruze runs MSR 013s with Fuel Maxes.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

fixed some boost leaks and found out my pcv hose is bad/missing some parts.

o-ring is nicked









connector is missing the plastic washer


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally installed my DDM Works Throttle Body Spacer









Tested for leaks - none

Now to find the right fitting to connect my boost gauge.

Also did a quick comparison of my newly acquired steering wheel to the stock one. This may take me more time than I thought to install.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Replaced the wiper blades on my Cruze today.


----------



## misperros16 (May 21, 2018)

With 101,200 miles took it for a new drive belt and a new tensioner.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Put new tires on ‘17 Hatch. 60,000 mi on Oem Goodyear Fuelmax.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Re-aimed my headlights last night, Wow, what a difference!

Boost gauge finally completed today.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have installed my Verano shield finally, only had to drill four holes in the wheel well shields, add a washer and two body clips and screws. Also drilled three additional openings. 71462


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Not today, or yesterday, but a few days ago did this









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

changed fuel filter


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

boraz said:


> changed fuel filter


One of the things on my to do list, isn't it in the gas tank? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> One of the things on my to do list, isn't it in the gas tank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


av and signature say diesel

under the car near the back seat


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

boraz said:


> av and signature say diesel


I wouldnt have though fuel pump and filter placement are different between the two.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> I wouldnt have though fuel pump and filter placement are different between the two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


fuel filter is normal maintenance item on a diesel so they put it somewhere *convenient...filter housing is also heated, gas cars arent


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

That's convenient lol


boraz said:


> fuel filter is normal maintenance item on a diesel so they put it somewhere *convenient...filter housing is also heated, gas cars arent


But to post to what I did, this weekend I decreased the engine, eliminated more surface rust, and waxed her.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> fuel filter is normal maintenance item on a diesel so they put it somewhere *convenient...filter housing is also heated, gas cars arent


And also has a water separator. It's a much bigger unit, but as @boraz said, it's something we have to replace occasionally - every 40k miles or so.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> And also has a water separator. It's a much bigger unit, but as @boraz said, it's something we have to replace occasionally - every 40k miles or so.


i dont bother draining between filter changes

have got zero water in the two filter changes ive done on the car


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> i dont bother draining between filter changes
> 
> have got zero water in the two filter changes ive done on the car


Yeah, I've also never drained it. No water, during the two filter changes on ours, either.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> That's convenient lolBut to post to what I did, this weekend I decreased the engine, eliminated more surface rust, and waxed her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks about the same size as mine still.

(Don't you just love autocorrection!)


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Looks about the same size as mine still.
> 
> (Don't you just love autocorrection!)



:laugh:


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Lol whoops


Blasirl said:


> Looks about the same size as mine still.
> 
> (Don't you just love autocorrection!)


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Got my ATF flushed at 88k miles (141k Km), I bought it at 76k miles (123k Km) and wasn't sure of its history so I went ahead and got it done at Valvoline as CruzeTalk recommends doing it every 45k miles (72k Km). The technician said he found a minor leak but it wasn't critical so got a new thing to watch 

On the bright side, it does seem to shift much smoother


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

This is what I did to my baby today.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Refreshed the plasti-dip on the chrome trunk bar today.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Shifting was getting a little sluggish so I "Freshened up" the trans fluid. It had been 50K miles since I changed it. The old fluid looked almost exactly the same as it did new, though. Put in 2.5 qts - same as last time.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

put the stock intake back on which got rid of my negative fuel trims. IATs are down as well....looks like the AEM intake was the culprit. I might try some air straightener honeycomb deals later, but for now I think ill enjoy the quiet engine and cooler air charge.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

A little late posting this, but...

Took the winter tires in to be nitrogen filled. Than had a nice cool morning so I checked and topped off the pressure in installed (summer) tires. Finally, am down to 16% on the oil life, so I picked up a new oil filter, and gathered up my supplies to do an oil change.

However, work calls and I had to leave it at home. Now driving around in a rented 2016 Nissan Sentra with a squeaky CVT. I miss my Cruze :sad:​


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Bluelight said:


> A little late posting this, but...
> 
> Took the winter tires in to be nitrogen filled. Than had a nice cool morning so I checked and topped off the pressure in installed (summer) tires. Finally, am down to 16% on the oil life, so I picked up a new oil filter, and gathered up my supplies to do an oil change.
> 
> However, work calls and I had to leave it at home. Now driving around in a rented 2016 Nissan Sentra with a squeaky CVT. I miss my Cruze :sad:​


hope that cvt doesn't go into limp mode on you....parents have a Juke and we had to put a BIG transmission cooler to keep temps down, would go into limp mode w/o it.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bought a new battery to replace the original one that is still in the car. Looking to put it tonight after work.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Got my 2nd complimentary oil change service completed. Received several compliments while there and passed 14.5k on drive home.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mechguy78 said:


> Bought a new battery to replace the original one that is still in the car. Looking to put it tonight after work.


Did you go with the diesel battery?


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Did you go with the diesel battery?


I did considering the long drive and the added electrical load from the sound system. Figured I would get changing the battery out of the way now so I wasn’t changing it in the cold. I ended up putting in an Interstate MTX-94R-H7. Fit the tray like a glove.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Drove her! Caitlyn's sibling coleen has taken all my time lol

Only minimal misfiring now, feel as if shitty fuel filter or dirty tank are cause only minimal symptoms under SERIOUS load, other wise cleaned injectors fresh tank of gas and cleaned up plugs have lead to a very smooth car at 48k miles and 7 1/2 years old!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

did 8qt transmission fluid change










installed strut bar


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Have you got some links to the pads by chance?


Not a link to the pad, but here is the heat pad the dealer put under the battery.








Speaking of batteries, upgraded mine to the H7-AGM.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Put on some door sill scuff vynils
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Based on XtremeRevolution's designs, I finished my boost leak detector today


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Finally installed Xtreme’s pcv fix. Also resealed the oil pan and did an oil change.


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

Had the dealer install a new backup camera under warranty on my 2016 premier.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Installed the Pro-Clip phone holder with extension plate. It's the right height and its right in the path of the air vent to keep it cool. Nice design.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Made some half assed black vynil bow ties for my center caps 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Changed the oil in mine last night.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

... and steelies today.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Installed Andrei's pcv v1 kit on a ported intake manifold. FYI, v1 wont work too well with a ZZP FMIC kit...gonna need a v2 setup


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Installed Andrei's pcv v1 kit on a ported intake manifold. FYI, v1 wont work too well with a ZZP FMIC kit...gonna need a v2 setup


Are you gonna work with XR to explain the interference? Post some pic's please.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Are you gonna work with XR to explain the interference? Post some pic's please.


the only issue is the coupler length between the throttle body and the charge pipe....its a bit too long and you really have to fight it to get the manifold back on the head. Shorter coupler or v2 kit would "fix" this TIGHT fit....I decided go with a v2 kit. Andrei is aware as I have placed an order for the conversion parts from him. I can post my findings in his v1 install thread too.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Started it up and got service air bag, service power steering, service traction control, and service stabilitrac.. and a really hesitant start, did the 2011s have the bad negative cable as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes according to this:

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

put the hakka 9 studdded (NEW) on the rear

running the old studdeds on the front, should get this yr out of them


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Just got the new coil pack today, took a long time, I'll install tomorrow, tonight I clean the colorado and rest after work lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Very discouraged, while the coil pack was the solution to my misfire, this chrome piece fell off for the second time this year and 4th or 5th time total, and I'm going to have the negative battery cable TSB performed the car does NOT want to start and is giving me this weird symptom too. Cant seem to see what HVAC position I'm in. Time is a real b**** to this car lol
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Performed the LTZ gauge cluster mod:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Very discouraged, while the coil pack was the solution to my misfire, this chrome piece fell off for the second time this year and 4th or 5th time total, and I'm going to have the negative battery cable TSB performed the car does NOT want to start and is giving me this weird symptom too. Cant seem to see what HVAC position I'm in. Time is a real b**** to this car lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



If you still have the chrome piece, try using clear silicone to hold it on. Just make sure the leading edge is fully sealed to keep the wind out from under it.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> If you still have the chrome piece, try using clear silicone to hold it on. Just make sure the leading edge is fully sealed to keep the wind out from under it.


Haven’t tried silicone, I’ve tied various epoxy, worried it’s too cold now to try something so I’ll wait until I take it out of winter storage, oh well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Learned how to change my filter and reset the DIC - GASP!


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

Added led backup bulbs.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

went back to my Eco tune  so boring but did avg 35mpg on the way to work this morning...on E85 too!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Started planning a possible road trip from Alaska to Minnesota with a side trip to Arkansas. Trying to decide if I want to figure out a way to carry my summer tires along, or just leave the winter tires at home and just run the all seasons.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Took advantage of the "nice" weather today (it was high 40s, but somewhat sunny - so not raining, like it has been for almost the past month) to get the Xi3s on the Cruze and on the Volt. 










Back to little baby wheels for winter!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Took advantage of the "nice" weather today (it was high 40s, but somewhat sunny - so not raining, like it has been for almost the past month) to get the Xi3s on the Cruze and on the Volt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have your cobalt plated in the "other toys" section? Looks sick from the butt!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Swapped out the remaining regular bulbs and now "running" all leds ?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Bluelight said:


> Started planning a possible road trip from Alaska to Minnesota with a side trip to Arkansas. Trying to decide if I want to figure out a way to carry my summer tires along, or just leave the winter tires at home and just run the all seasons.


Personally I would just run the winters the whole way. Winter tires work better under 45F anyways. Sounds like an epic road trip!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Do you have your cobalt plated in the "other toys" section? Looks sick from the butt!


Thanks! I think I just have my Camaro in that section - but I do have some images of the Cobalt in My Garage on here.


----------



## Bbash (Oct 28, 2018)

Swapped out my dingy old lights for some blackouts


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Took mine on a 600+ mile round trip starting at 4:10 AM today. Crazy amount of behind-the-wheel time. Even though it was a mostly 70 MPH speed limit trip, the car saw plenty of time in 5th gear. Even slight or long sloping hills upwards seem to make this car lug in 6th gear at 70 MPH. Yet the crazy tall gearing resulted in my average MPG at a bit over 45. 

Surprisingly comfortable interstate cruiser. The car feels much larger & more substantial than its size conveys. Great audio system. Quiet & composed ride.

Grade A - would road trip again.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> Personally I would just run the winters the whole way. Winter tires work better under 45F anyways. Sounds like an epic road trip!


The kicker is my winter tires are studded, which are encouraged in Alaska and British Columbia, but illegal in Minnesota. They would be legal in Iowa, Missouri and Arkansas, but that's a lot of dry pavement to run on. And if the trip runs long enough, they become illegal almost everywhere, so if I bring them, I would have to bring my summer tires too. Problem is that compact cars don't really have the room to carry an extra set of their own tires. I think I'll have a plan, but the ultimate determination will be if my summer tires are mountain snowflake rated. If they are, I'll just bring them, but if they are not, I'll pack them along and drive south on the studs.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

replaced valve cover yesterday...went to my local dealer and got pn 25198877. Looks like theres been several revisions since Andrei's how to since this is a different number than what he posted.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> The kicker is my winter tires are studded, which are encouraged in Alaska and British Columbia, but illegal in Minnesota. They would be legal in Iowa, Missouri and Arkansas, but that's a lot of dry pavement to run on. And if the trip runs long enough, they become illegal almost everywhere, so if I bring them, I would have to bring my summer tires too. Problem is that compact cars don't really have the room to carry an extra set of their own tires. I think I'll have a plan, but the ultimate determination will be if my summer tires are mountain snowflake rated. If they are, I'll just bring them, but if they are not, I'll pack them along and drive south on the studs.


I think you are legally permitted since you are registered out-of-state.

https://drivinglaws.aaa.com/tag/studded-tires/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Installed the winter shoes yesterday. Dry as a bone when I went inside to wait, an inch of snow when I got out...go figure.


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Today i changed the oil with Pennzoil Platinum. I'm a Pennzoil guy!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Finally got to experience the Cruze on slick roads yesterday. Got home during a snow storm. Drove my truck, but had family visitng, so lent the car to my brother, so he was the first to drive it during the snow storm. He was surprised to learn it was front wheel drive because he said it "handled the snow like a Subaru". Roads were all plowed by the time I got to drive it, but it seemed to handle the slick roads quite well.

Also took it to the service station yesterday to have the tires topped off. Down side to running nitrogen fill is if they are low, you can't just plug in a 12v compressor and top them off. Gotta go to the station (when they are open) to have them fill them.


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

Installed the majority of my dual channel dash cam with wiring concealed. Just need to tap in the console fuse box for battery and switch power.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Lowered my ‘17 hatch yesterday. I went with eibach. Pretty straightforward install. Just watch the gen1 video for the rear and most of the front. I’m going to make a post in the next day or two, showing the install of the front on this gen2. I’ll get better pics when I can. I was otw to an appointment I was late for after finishing lol.

Led headlights, projector fog lights, and a couple of other things come in this week, as well.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Put a new battery in both #3 and #4. Since I bought them both used and unsure how old other than being a '13 and a '14 and most likely both factory.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Projector fogs came in today. I don’t like the switch so I may use one I already have.










Everything came in today. Hikari led bulbs, license plate led bulbs, Bluetooth obd2, and the fogs. Everything is going on today if I can find the time. I ain’t done it in a while so I’m itching: I want to vinyl wrap some things. Lol


----------



## shag8283 (Nov 4, 2018)

Yesterday I did the CDV delete.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Today I drove home my brand new white 2018 RS Redline hatch.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had to reread that. My mind saw that you had purchased a white, red car...


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Got everything installed yesterday and wired up, except for the led headlight bulbs.

The fog lights, although installed and wired up; I can not use yet. There isn’t enough clearance between the driver side projector and the washer reservoir for me to install the bulb. Upon research, after the fact lol, I need to order a reservoir for a Cruze with fog lights and I am golden.

Here’s how she sits now. Eibachs, and fogs.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Does dreaming about it count?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

My early production 2011 cruze ltz became a collectible now that they're discontinued lmao

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I think you are legally permitted since you are registered out-of-state.
> 
> https://drivinglaws.aaa.com/tag/studded-tires/


Decided to leave the studded tires on and made the trip with them. Glad I did. Although they worked well, ice skates may have been more appropriate for some stretches of highway ​ To top it off, I not only drove the car, but I also brought a small flatbed trailer with me to give to my nephew. Even with winter tires and the trailer, I still got great fuel economy. Only problem I had was the trailer lighting being destroyed during the drive. As soon as time and weather allow, I need to take them to the car wash to wash the salt and grime off.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

replaced intake manifold with a brand new unit and ported it as well. Idles so smooth now. Vacuum readings went up and LTFT is down near 0 at hwy speeds. $140 well spent. Cleaned and conditioned the "leather" too.


----------



## mikeebr (May 20, 2018)

iKermit said:


> Today I logged in and thought about my Cruze.


I am frustrated that my recently Turbo Oil Cooler Feed line didn't solve my oil leak problem, so I came here to read more about this topic.


----------



## misperros16 (May 21, 2018)

*Some help with 103k cruze lt*

Oil pan or front crankseal


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

FINALLY got it to the car wash today... washed before a snow storm came through.


----------



## TorchRed (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello ALL! 1st time post, glad to be a member of this useful forum. I recently picked up a 2014 Cruze RS with 32k miles on it. Whoever had it before took very good care and opted for EVERY option (thank you previous owner) I'vbeen chumming on cruzetalk without actually posting but here goes nothing.

Not so much what I did in the car today, but something from last night has me itching to get back in the car. On the way home from my wife's Xmas party, I got caught behind a snow bird driver in my state of Arizona, getting on the freeway. A very GRAND hairpin turn was what the snow bird mini van driver on the outside lane, obviously had the old driver shook. 

I know these cars STICK, but WOW!! Staying in 3rd, within the power band (2 stroke guy) planted the throttle, hands at 10 & 2 and switched to the inside lane! I looked in my rear and could not believe how quickly I left the 2 cars behind me me on that turn! My wife goes on to state," BABE, your lucky I trust you! BUT that was SCARY!" I'm sure I was still doing the speed limit (I wasn't) NO squealing, body roll was not too bad. I SWEAR these cars do better handling tight turns and corners than A LOT of other cars I drive. Hopefully it's due in part to the z link rear, I love the characteristics of this lil car. 

After that, I'm sure I'll be putting some sways and coil overs in the rear when it's time to redo the suspension.

Stay safe fellas and thank you all for the useful knowledge!


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

I took advantage of the beautiful Southeast Michigan weather of 57°. Wash the 2016 premiere put a coat of Chemical Guys glaze on and finished with Meguiars liquid synthetic wax. Also cleaned and treated the leather interior.


----------



## mikeebr (May 20, 2018)

I did the resonator bypass as shown here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129...torials/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html
It cold over here in Missouri, my cruze is very sharp. I want to get a K&N drop-in performance filter, to see better results. =)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Had to order a new snow tire due to a buried in the snow piece of steel and return to the dealer for coolant leaks, check engine light and a strange new padlocked Cruze light. I think my battery may be toast.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Washed it









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Replaced the stock headlight bulbs with Phillips CrystalVision Ultra bulbs.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Paired my new phone with the radio


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Preparing to install my BNR downpipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Installed new Michelin Defender T+H tires today. These replaced the Continental True Contacts I put on 2 years ago.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Swapped out a leaking coolant outlet , added coolant, and am trying to learn about the valve in the intake that carbons up and starts throwing codes. Looks like my catalytic convertor is plugging up as well. Mileage: 73100


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Swapped out a leaking coolant outlet , added coolant, and am trying to learn about the valve in the intake that carbons up and starts throwing codes. Looks like my catalytic convertor is plugging up as well. Mileage: 73100


Perfect time to do a catless downpipe. Do yourself a favor and replace the intake manifold. I noticed an improvement in throttle response, holding boost and smoother idle when I replaced mined. My manifold still had the check valve but it mustve not been sealing good. No other noticeable condition was present besides weird LTFT readings, didn't burn a drop of oil.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Perfect time to do a catless downpipe. Do yourself a favor and replace the intake manifold. I noticed an improvement in throttle response, holding boost and smoother idle when I replaced mined. My manifold still had the check valve but it mustve not been sealing good. No other noticeable condition was present besides weird LTFT readings, didn't burn a drop of oil.



I thought about the catless downpipe, but this should be covered under warranty. I plan on keeping and gutting the old cat though. Not sure what I will do with it yet though. I am also already set for my Wide Band gauge, but have nowhere to connect the sensor.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Broke down and got a transmission flush for my 16 Cruze Limited at my dealership, cause it's just not feasible to do that at my house. Got sticker shock pricing a side mirror glass for my son's Cruze Limited.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Installed a Rockford fosgate DSR-1, Sundown 50.4 and SAZ-1000D. What a pain running speed wire behind the oem HU. Now to tune all this stuff


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tpstr said:


> Broke down and got a transmission flush for my 16 Cruze Limited at my dealership, cause it's just not feasible to do that at my house. Got sticker shock pricing a side mirror glass for my son's Cruze Limited.


I bought a heated mirror for $45.00 from eBay. Needs to be painted though. I already had body work to do, so it was a no brainer. I still have to add the wire from the mirror to the body though.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> I still have to add the wire from the mirror to the body though.


Are you saying the car didn't come with heated mirrors. If not, how will it be activated?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Tpstr said:


> Got sticker shock pricing a side mirror glass for my son's Cruze Limited.


I paid about $40 for a heated glass for my 2nd Gen last summer. 
Now that it's out of production, it's a $51 glass. 
If it wasn't heated, I could have bought aftermarket from Rock Auto for about $5.
I hate to think what it would have cost with Driver Assist.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

atikovi said:


> Are you saying the car didn't come with heated mirrors. If not, how will it be activated?


Correct. The rear defroster is the primary, the heated mirror(s) are just piggy backed on to the circuit. From what I understand the body harness has the wiring present, but the door does not.

These are for the Gen I, but I would assume the Gen II is very similar.

[h=1]How to: Add Heated Mirrors[/h]
[h=1]HEATED Mirrors: NOT Plug-and-Play[/h]
[h=1]heated mirrors[/h]


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> I paid about $40 for a heated glass for my 2nd Gen last summer.
> Now that it's out of production, it's a $51 glass.
> If it wasn't heated, I could have bought aftermarket from Rock Auto for about $5.
> I hate to think what it would have cost with Driver Assist.


If you are very patient and somewhat lucky, the glass, heated or not is very cheap. The biggest issue is taking the mirror apart.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Taxman said:


> I paid about $40 for a heated glass for my 2nd Gen last summer.
> Now that it's out of production, it's a $51 glass.
> If it wasn't heated, I could have bought aftermarket from Rock Auto for about $5.
> I hate to think what it would have cost with Driver Assist.


Car has driver assist. I've been looking for a while, none of the usual suspects carries the glass with that feature. If I want just the glass, dealer quoted me $115. With the whole assembly, $136. &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Funny, I just checked 2nd gen, and GMoutletparts wants $86.37 for a plain left glass, 54.69 for my heated glass, and 42.27 with driver assist. If those are the prices, might as well buy the fancy one and not plug in the features your car doesn't have. 

For a 2014, I see 25.65 plain glass, 31.54 heated, and they don't show it with lane departure. 
The whole assembly with lane departure is $99.01 plus shipping. I wonder why your dealer can quote you for the glass when the online dealers don't catalog it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

1st oil change, at 2000 miles.
Dumped the ACD 0w20 swill and filled with M1 Extended Performance 5w30, and a fresh UPF64R


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> 1st oil change, at 2000 miles.
> Dumped the ACD 0w20 swill and filled with M1 Extended Performance 5w30, and a fresh UPF64R


Interesting choice on the oil filter. Is there a reason you went with ac delco filter vs M1 extended performance filter?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

booyakashao said:


> Interesting choice on the oil filter. Is there a reason you went with ac delco filter vs M1 extended performance filter?


That's the recommended filter for the car and the UPF64R is a high quality filter at a good price.
Additionally there's not yet enough information regarding the UPF64Rs bypass pressure(whether it's 22psi like the PF64, or it's been updated to 35psi) until I determine what the spec is I be using the ACD. If it ends up being 22psi, I'll be using Wix XP WL10290XP. 
I'd still pass on the M1 113a and the K&N 1017, and the Fram XG because they all use a plastic bypass valve, and I don't use those.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah I heard about that bypass psi somewhere else. I wish more filter manufacturers publish that info. 



> Additionally there's not yet enough information regarding the UPF64Rs bypass pressure(whether it's 22psi like the PF64, or it's been updated to 35psi) until I determine what the spec is I be using the ACD.


^ I don't get what you were trying to say here. Why would you use the UPF64R if you don't know what the psi is? 

Regarding the wix filters. I saw someone cutting open a wix and royal purple filter and came to the conclusion they were nearly identical. Is this the case?


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Made a stop at wrench a part in Lubbock Texas since they seem to have the most Cruzes in stock. Didn't get much since I ran outta time, but it was a pretty cool first experience.

Had fun putting in the center console and drivers side door buttons. Got to see that when my window was replaced the wet seal for the door was not put on very well, but some 3M 3350 tape sorted that out. 

Would recommend a pull a part type place for anyone needing Windows!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

booyakashao said:


> Yeah I heard about that bypass psi somewhere else. I wish more filter manufacturers publish that info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The UPF64R is the proper filter for the car, I won't be switching to an aftermarket synthetic media filter until I find out the specs of the UPF64R and find a synthetic media filter that has the same bypass pressure. Sorry for any confusion in my wording.

I haven't seen a RP I'm a while can't say for sure, but most likely, there's only so many filter Makers. NAPA Platinum is for sure a WIX XP though, Mobil1 and K&N are also twins as well, and eerily similar to Fram Ultra


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*I learned something new about the Cruze today*

It had been raining and turning to ice over night. I went out in the morning and wanted to get my scraper out of the trunk. I pressed the trunk button on the FOB and nothing. I had been having issues with the actual button on the trunk so I assumed it had "infected" the Fob as well. So I kept hitting the button and after each time the car beeped very faintly three times. I then figured out it was telling me it was already open - only it wasn't - it was frozen shut. I just had to pull up a bit to break the ice - hey how ya doing - always something else ain't it?


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Just dealt with that with the trunk and all the doors. Car coated in ice. Door handles frozen. Break them loose than the doors were frozen shut. Got the left side open than crawled in and opened the right side from the inside. The trunk I could hear click when I hit the button, so I just had to pull it open to break it free.

Yesterday, I drove it from Minneapolis to Texarkana. Still impressed with the gas mileage and it's range on a tank, and this was with an empty trailer and winter tires. Today after dropping the trailer at it's final destination, I ran it through the car wash to de-salt it. Forgot how smooth it rides without nearly 300 lbs of bouncing metal hanging onto the back.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Just dealt with that with the trunk and all the doors. Car coated in ice. Door handles frozen. Break them loose than the doors were frozen shut. Got the left side open than crawled in and opened the right side from the inside. The trunk I could hear click when I hit the button, so I just had to pull it open to break it free.
> 
> Yesterday, I drove it from Minneapolis to Texarkana. Still impressed with the gas mileage and it's range on a tank, and this was with an empty trailer and winter tires. Today after dropping the trailer at it's final destination, I ran it through the car wash to de-salt it. Forgot how smooth it rides without nearly 300 lbs of bouncing metal hanging onto the back.


Something has changed on the website. A separate window opened for my reply and all the text is flush right.


I found my Gen I rides better with a trailer although not on snow tires when there is no snow.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Enjoyed spending my New Year with family, but had to work today, so yesterday was the return trip to Minnesota. First roadtrip where the car was clean (no external racks or trailer) and lightly loaded, so I enjoyed good range and fuel economy, at least until I got onto the high speed freeways.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I traded it in yesterday. Between SW Florida and Maryland,I only stopped once for gas. I'll miss that gas mileage but it was a wonderful 6 months and zero issues.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> I traded it in yesterday. Between SW Florida and Maryland,I only stopped once for gas. I'll miss that gas mileage but it was a wonderful 6 months and zero issues.



Traded it for what?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Traded it for what?


I picked it up Wednesday,the last day of the sale. They finally gave me what I wanted for the Cruze. 1075 mile drive each way.
Brilliant Yellow RS Pkg. that has a much nicer front fascia. 3.6L 6sp. Exhaust,dual mode performance (or so it says) but it sounds good. It sat for 18 months on the lot,so the battery was replaced 2 days before I picked it up. Of course all 4 tires were flat-spotted because it wasn't moved in that time. I found out a minute later when I got on the interstate and it shook like crazy. So back to dealer and 2:15 later,I had 4 new run-flats. Service manager who drove it said it was the worst he'd ever felt/seen. Still haven't decided if I'm keeping the Starsky & Hutch stripe though. Normally aspirated-uses regular.​


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Bumblebee doesn't even look like that anymore. 
Maybe that's why they couldn't sell it?

2007:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhzGVFaOZLM

2018:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcwmDAYt22k


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Bumblebee doesn't even look like that anymore.
> Maybe that's why they couldn't sell it?
> 
> 2007:
> ...


How about the accurate name for the color:Brilliant Yellow which was extra. You surely don't see many that color. Waiting on the 2018 sales numbers for breakdown.
I did see my 1st and 2nd Cruze hatchbacks on the way up to Md.​


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well you can definitely kiss your mileage goodbye. If you know anyone with a Gen I Cruze, would you be willing to see if any of the underhood caps (oil, brake, windshield fluid, etc.) interchange? I know sounds crazy, but I would like to know.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> How about the accurate name for the color:Brilliant Yellow which was extra. ​


Simple and descriptive.

WA130X: Red Hot, used to be called Pull Me Over Red. 
Then they realized that some of the buyers, upon hearing the color name, thought for a second (oh, yeah, red cars are a ticket magnet) and said "Do you have one just like it in Black Granite Metallic?"

My Red Hot 2016 was built in May, a young lady drove it home in October. So it sat around for a while, especially considering it was a new and popular model when it left the factory. I loved the sunroof in my Saab 30 years ago, but now I wish the red Cruze didn't have a hole in the roof. I opened it once to make sure it worked. I wonder if Sun&Sound made it easier or harder to sell ($1495 bigger sticker) when it was new.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> I picked it up Wednesday,the last day of the sale. They finally gave me what I wanted for the Cruze. 1075 mile drive each way.
> Brilliant Yellow RS Pkg. that has a much nicer front fascia. 3.6L 6sp. Exhaust,dual mode performance (or so it says) but it sounds good. It sat for 18 months on the lot,so the battery was replaced 2 days before I picked it up. Of course all 4 tires were flat-spotted because it wasn't moved in that time. I found out a minute later when I got on the interstate and it shook like crazy. So back to dealer and 2:15 later,I had 4 new run-flats. Service manager who drove it said it was the worst he'd ever felt/seen. Still haven't decided if I'm keeping the Starsky & Hutch stripe though. Normally aspirated-uses regular.​


Quad tips = NPP, definitely dual-mode, and it definitely makes a difference. That 3.6L sounds *fantastic* with the dual-mode. My buddy picked up a '16 LT with the 3.6L 8AT and the NPP pretty soon after they came out, for a DD, and I drove it about...a day after he got it, and my word does that exhaust (especially when you tell it to stay open - Sport mode does that, I think) sound great. Kills your mileage, because you always want to hear it.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Quad tips = NPP, definitely dual-mode, and it definitely makes a difference. That 3.6L sounds *fantastic* with the dual-mode. My buddy picked up a '16 LT with the 3.6L 8AT and the NPP pretty soon after they came out, for a DD, and I drove it about...a day after he got it, and my word does that exhaust (especially when you tell it to stay open - Sport mode does that, I think) sound great. Kills your mileage, because you always want to hear it.


I agree. But I have to wait ~400 more miles to reach the 1500 mile break-in period to really hear it and keep it below 4k RPM. Not that I'm a Boy-Racer by any means but its a nice sound,even when I push the start button. I've been in T mode since I left the dealer though.
Now I can buy gas at Costco again,but its only been Shell & Chevron so far.​


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> I agree. But I have to wait ~400 more miles to reach the 1500 mile break-in period to really hear it and keep it below 4k RPM. Not that I'm a Boy-Racer by any means but its a nice sound,even when I push the start button. I've been in T mode since I left the dealer though.
> Now I can buy gas at Costco again,but its only been Shell & Chevron so far.​


His is a lease, so I don't think he cared too much. My wife took it out (with his wife) right after my test drive of it, and apparently she had that sucker sideways, unintentionally. So, guess it got its break in then, haha.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Simple and descriptive.
> 
> WA130X: Red Hot, used to be called Pull Me Over Red.
> Then they realized that some of the buyers, upon hearing the color name, thought for a second (oh, yeah, red cars are a ticket magnet) and said "Do you have one just like it in Black Granite Metallic?"
> ...


I live in the Sunshine State and never used it. I did slide the shade back once though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Simple and descriptive.
> 
> WA130X: Red Hot, used to be called Pull Me Over Red.
> Then they realized that some of the buyers, upon hearing the color name, thought for a second (oh, yeah, red cars are a ticket magnet) and said "Do you have one just like it in Black Granite Metallic?"
> ...


My 2014 was sold as Pull Me Over Red as well. Might have contributed to the extended time on the lot after the rental program was up.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Nothing too exciting this weekend. Topped off the tank and ran it through the car wash, than picked up a euro-style trailer hitch from Fleet Farm.


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

Put it in the garage cuz we're getting 6 to 8 inches of snow here in SE Michigan.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Smittysmit said:


> Put it in the garage cuz we're getting 6 to 8 inches of snow here in SE Michigan.


Meanwhile, we're driving down to my mom's in Royal Oak at about 4, haha. 

We were set to do the Royal Oak Beer Fest at the Farmer's Market (which we did, and enjoyed, last year), and had "VIP Tickets" (get in an hour earlier than everyone else, get more drink tickets)...until we saw they cancelled it entirely based on the forecast...back on Thursday. Ugh. I felt bad, as someone made a post on FB in the event discussion that they had already booked a hotel and everything for it...only for them to cancel it for some snow...which we get in Michigan...every year.

Thank god for winter tires!


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

It's Michigan in January. We have been lucky so far this winter. Pulled out the 2 stage show blower and will do it again tonight.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Smittysmit said:


> It's Michigan in January. We have been lucky so far this winter. Pulled out the 2 stage show blower and will do it again tonight.


Absolutely. Thought it doesn't seem like the roads have gotten any better. We're postponing the drive down until tomorrow. I'd have no issue driving...if it weren't for everyone else on the road who has never seen snow before, ever, in Michigan, ever.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Missing it so I took the cover off, spray waxed it checked the interior out and underhood for Amy mice that could be chewing things and got a good list of things i wanna do to it come spring, but for now I'll drive my new colorado and keep dreaming lol so I put my all season cover back on and anticipate snow 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Changed the oil and sized up where I'm going to have to hoist the motor to change the serpentine belt in a month or so.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Had to shovel the car out from under an mountain of snow. The snow on the hood was as high roof just for reference.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Got to drive mine in the snow storm on Friday. I don't know if Chevy or Cooper deserves most of the credit, but it sure does well in the snow.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Got to drive mine in the snow storm on Friday. I don't know if Chevy or Cooper deserves most of the credit, but it sure does well in the snow.


Mine always rocked in the snow with stock michellins on them, such a heavy car, I think that plays a huge role too

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

My brother got to drive it in the snow before I did back in November. He was surprised to learn that it wasn't AWD.


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply lol. I installed fog lights, the tail and head lights, and decided for now to put in a double din. Replaced my front bumper ( was cracked ) and plasti dipped the front of it along with the rims.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife dropped it off at the dealer to have the CV axle replaced, as the boot is torn open. 

Got (another) '19 Malibu LT loaner - Shadow Gray this time:


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

I installed my new gm accessories door handles & vent visors Saturday and installed my junkyard find wheels today. Pleased with the way it looks now!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Warm enough to clean her out, vacuum and wash the Husky liners, cleaned out the trunk and put back all the stuff back in the right spot including the spare from when I had a flat in early January. I even got carried away and detailed some of the engine compartment. Making me look forward to the (hopefully) Lordstown this year. The rain keeps starting and stopping so I am not sure if I'll wash her just yet though.







View attachment 269235





​


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Took my 94R out to get it tested. Batt had drained in 2 days of sitting and took 3 days to get back up above 12v on a 2A battery tender. Tech just called and said its good to go though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Went and took the gals to the car wash - parked them in the sun so they have some chance of drying before it gets too cold tonight!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Went and took the gals to the car wash - parked them in the sun so they have some chance of drying before it gets too cold tonight!


Them are some HOUSES over there, you could stack 3 of my houses on top of each other and fit that into one of your neighbors houses

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Dug mine out of the snow bank and let it run for a 10 min remote start cycle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This was about a night ago...got her all cold and frosty.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Some more pictures from last week/weekend - got to play in (well, near) the snowy vines.


























This car needs a bath.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

Take it the dealer for another repair.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Ordered spark plugs, consumables and a very long socket wrench--need to change the plugs this weekend.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Cleaned the snow off of its cover, maybe I'll take it out one of these days 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Put on some fender stripes









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Got a tire replaced


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Changed atf at 70,000 mi. Someone needs to write up a good tutorial about this with step by step instructions. Unless there is and I didn’t see it. I had to figure it out.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Changed the plugs... and then the coil pack.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Dug my car out (again), than brushed all the snow off. Even though it's -3° (-17 with wind chill), the sun is hot enough to melt ice off of dark colored surfaces. Remote started it for a 10 min cycle, than started it and let it run for another 20 min, while I did some additional deicing. Than peeled the expired East Baton Rouge Parish inspection stickers off of the windshield.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Volt is at the dealer for an FM reception issue, and I have a '19 LT sedan loaner:


























I'm still puzzled that they deleted the 8" screen for 2019, as well as the color DIC. The 7" screen, across the board, now has the new Infotainment 3.0, which is wonderful, but it's pretty obvious that space was meant for an 8" screen.

You can definitely tell the car is really light on its feet - but boy do I miss my torque.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Installed the big 3 kit today, and found my slow coolant leak. Now to get the parts to fix that.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Put on my BNR downpipe. Saaaaaweeet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

Added autodimming mirror to my 2019 LT also added the rear overhead map lights. Removed the wonderful plastic steering wheel and replaced it with a leather heated steering wheel. Planning on adding the 110ac inverter and wireless phone charger from a 2018 Premier model.


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

Pictures added of my 2 Cruzes and my Duramax


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

Replaced the radiator, it kept leaking coolant but I couldn't find the leak. Took it to a shop and was estimated $400, so I did it myself so far so good. I'm looking for more info on other codes like p0171 p0496 and p1101. I replaced the PCV valve a while ago and it has been running alot better since then how ever codes wont go away and sometimes check engine goes out for days and comes back on.??


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

At the dealership again for oil leaking...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Discovered a Pick-n-pull about 45 min's away. Picked up some parts for the Cobalt, some interior stuff for the Cruze and some aero-panels off of an ECO. Only one rim left and it was scratched to beat the band. I suppose if I knew how to fix it, it would be worth $40.00.

Now I need to learn how to remove the seat belts in order to get my leather seats...


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, I hit a dog a few months ago, and decided to repair the car myself. In those few months, I did other odds and ends to the Cruze as well. 
I’ve installed Hikari 9005 led headlights with Tomall 4.33 inch dust caps, winjet fog light kit, installed fog light model winshield washer reservoir tank, led stop/tail/reverse/license plate lights, debadged the rear hatch, mesh grilles up front, removed mid-grille chrome trim, and a universal lip spoiler that doesn’t look too bad.

I’m waiting on my resistors to come in Monday 3/25 and I’ll install my led turns. I used all Phillips led’s, besides the headlights. I also removed my intercooler sprayer I was testing out. In a few weeks, I should have more of the same mesh to finish my lower valance and around the fog lights, hopefully. That’s an endeavor for sure.

Anyway, here was the damage.









Bumper removed.









Windshield washer reservoir installed, fog lights wired in and hidden.









Difference between fog and non-fog models.









Bumper on, test fitting mesh. 


















How it sits, after all mods and the eibachs! 

















I’ve done everything in my driveway, with basic hand tools. Even the eibachs, just need a spring compressor.

One more lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Drove it [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Yesterday, I drove it from the house to both ends of Rosamond Blvd (little over 75 miles), to AutoZone, got new codes, and home. Didn't have any issues like my daughter had described, but the codes were for either dirty or fouled fuel injector (running lean to super lean), so I bought some injector cleaner. I may have either a fuel injector or fuel filter change in the near future. 

Tonight, after work, my daughter and I are going to dump the fuel injector cleaner in and top off the tank. If it continues, then I guess we'll probably be changing the FI(s).


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Picked mine up from the dealership. They changed the intake manifold again. I don't understand how that was causing an oil drip, though, so I'll be monitoring.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> Picked mine up from the dealership. They changed the intake manifold again. I don't understand how that was causing an oil drip, though, so I'll be monitoring.


Mine was leaking around the pan gasket.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, the weird thing is, I'd just had it in for leaks and they changed all kinds of seal and stuff; only for it to be leaking worse than before.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Found me a (3/4s anyway) set of leather seats. I pulled them from a 2012 2LT, but could not get the drivers seat. It was a heated power seat to boot. All I could get was the head rest, and the seat back foam and leather cover. I spent the whole day trying to get them. I only paid about $120 but I really wanted that drivers seat.

I was able to pick up a spare steering wheel bolt for when I swap in my new wheel, a few bits of interior plastic I gummed up installing some other mods, a spare maf, a door wiring harness I can steal a few pins form to get my heated mirror work, an additional tail light harness for when I redo my chinese tail lightsq and two extra positive battery cables.

I pulled the extra battery cables after I saw the condition of my battery. I thought if I pulled my battery and brought it in, I could move the drivers seat enough to unbolt it. Well, in december I had cleaned up the terminals, but the Blue Fungus has returned. This is probably will be the impetus to buy that diesel battery now.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Replaced the coolant reservoir I found leaking last week, 2” long crack randomly across the bottom of the tank. While it was out I did the clutch accumulator bypass.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Not for the Cruze lol


















MACK e7 350. Mechanical fuel pump.
10k miles on the internals!!!!!(receipts and contacted previous owner)
Best junkyard find yet. Now, I can finish putting together my 93 Mack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

The drip is still there. I suppose I will bring the car back in on Monday.

This is starting to get slightly ridiculous.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ncfutrell said:


> Not for the Cruze lol
> 
> MACK e7 350. Mechanical fuel pump.
> 10k miles on the internals!!!!!(receipts and contacted previous owner)
> ...


Aww, come on, why not?

I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Aww, come on, why not?
> 
> I triple dog dare ya!


The engine itself from oil pan to valve cover is taller than my Cruze lol. Perhaps just as heavy. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just add an outsized shifter, an ugly drooly popeyed monster, and big n littles and you get


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Just add an outsized shifter, an ugly drooly popeyed monster, and big n littles and you get
> View attachment 270177


My dreams realized!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I blacked out my tail-lights with Nite-Shade tint spray, and then I treated the tint with Dupli-Color clear enamel for protection and extra gloss. Everybody I went to about a price quote wanted $180.00 or more (and couldn't even guarantee me a five year warranty), then I remembered I did the same job a few years back on my Impala before it was totaled (RIP). Finished pics coming soon.

Side Note: It's funny how these places what $180.00 to tint my lights but I tinted the entire car for $125.00. Outrageous.


----------



## DePixel8 (Mar 27, 2019)

Today or tomorrow I am moving the USB and AUX port from the center console to the glovebox.
View attachment 270187


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Taking mine in again today to try and resolve the persistent oil drip while the warranty still holds.


----------



## McFinn (Apr 2, 2019)

Pop the hood and looking for problems ?


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Picked up the Cruze... this time it was a valve cover leaking.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2019)

My 2014 cruze has 131,000 miles. It had a few instances of running rough, bucking, no power. Today it was really bad. After doing some research and opening up the coil assy the issue seems to be a common one. Cykinder #4 seems to get wet frequently. The wire inside the boot of the sparkplug gets corroded. In addition where the boot wire touches the coil assy it corrodes or more likely it arcs thus eating away the inside of the connection. Bought a new coil assy and 4 new spark plugs (131,000 on old ones). Replaced them right in the Autozone parking lot. Problem fixed. I think that this is a common failure mode. It's not clear what is wrong as it seemed like a transmission issue, water in the gas, etc. It was intermittent so it would run OK most days till today. I live near the ocean so it's possible that the salt air helped to promote the corrosion. Anyway it's easy to check. Note that the sparkplug boots are usually stuck on. If they come off when you pull the coil twist them till they break free and then pull out. If you destroy them you'll need a new coil assy unless you can find just the boots with the boot wire inside (its a loose piece not connected to the coil assy).


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> Taking mine in again today to try and resolve the persistent oil drip while the warranty still holds.





Dngrsone said:


> Picked up the Cruze... this time it was a valve cover leaking.


Glad it's fixed. Ours was the oil pan gasket, couple months ago. 

A friend of mine reset the CEL on our Cruze, at his house, daughter took it over there while I was at work. By time she got home the CEL was still OFF, until she grabbed the key to turn it OFF. :RantExplode: Hooked up his code reader and now we only have P1101 & P0171. Looks like we're changing the valve cover (PCV) & gasket, soon.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> A friend of mine reset the CEL on our Cruze, at his house, daughter took it over there while I was at work. By time she got home the CEL was still OFF, until she grabbed the key to turn it OFF. :RantExplode: Hooked up his code reader and now we only have P1101 & P0171. Looks like we're changing the valve cover (PCV) & gasket, soon.


heh, I hate when that happens... you should put in that PCV kit afterward.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Last night I was able to reassemble my newly acquired power, heated, leather drivers seat. If anyone has followed my disjointed threads, It took me three weeks to actually remove all of the seats from a wrecked 2LT. The only thing missing is the plastic head rest wells. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to remove them without destroying them.

Whenever I figure out how to download the automatically uploaded photos from Amazon Cloud, I'll post a few.


----------



## ScottNatte (Jan 22, 2019)

Wondered where the next oil leak will be! Can anyone provide a list?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

ScottNatte said:


> Wondered where the next oil leak will be! Can anyone provide a list?


I was ordering a new valve cover, and talking to the guy in line behind me...he mentioned that a local Jiffy Lube broke his dipstick off at the engine block, he had the tube and pull ring in hand.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Oooh, suck!

Is Jiffy Lube going to pay for it?


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Destudded my snow tires today, so I can legally drive it until I get back home.








Wonder how much unsprung weight I just eliminated.


----------



## morganalice (Apr 16, 2019)

nothing special as usual because I am busy in exam


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Put a trailer-hitch-sized hole in the front :/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

oil pan gasket
CPASV
valve cover gasket
turbo oil feed line

those are off the top of my head


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This was yesterday morning, but it morphed into an Equinox...well, temporarily. Hopefully the dealer is able to replicate the trans issues...PT warranty is up in a month...but I doubt we'll be so lucky.

We now have three Summit White vehicles at our house, haha.










































Oddly, this is a weird fleet-only 2LT trim level, called the "2FL" - basically it allows it to have one extra package with automatic braking and lane-keep-assist, otherwise unavailable on the LT trim level.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Destudded my snow tires today, so I can legally drive it until I get back home.
> View attachment 270521
> 
> 
> ...


I remember having to help my Dad do that thirty years ago. He was pissed as he had just bought them and then the rules changed!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I remember having to help my Dad do that thirty years ago. He was pissed as he had just bought them and then the rules changed!


Turned out the studs weighed about a pound and a half.

Done it several times before. Usually on somewhat more worn tires, so these really fought me. Before the nice winter tread compounds, when the only real difference between summer and winter tires were the studs, when the studs were too worn to work very well anymore, they got plucked out, and the old winter tires became the new summer tires. I thought about putting my summer tires on for this trip, but the Alcan was 1000 miles of skating rink, so I'm glad I had them. Unfortunately I'll have to replace them when I get back home, but I think I'm going with Blizzaks this time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> but I think I'm going with Blizzaks this time.


You spelled "Nokains" wrong, haha.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Turned out the studs weighed about a pound and a half.
> 
> Done it several times before. Usually on somewhat more worn tires, so these really fought me. Before the nice winter tread compounds, when the only real difference between summer and winter tires were the studs, when the studs were too worn to work very well anymore, they got plucked out, and the old winter tires became the new summer tires. I thought about putting my summer tires on for this trip, but the Alcan was 1000 miles of skating rink, so I'm glad I had them. Unfortunately I'll have to replace them when I get back home, but I think I'm going with Blizzaks this time.





MP81 said:


> You spelled "Nokains" wrong, haha.


Your right, it is spelled B L I Z Z A K S. Now that thats settled ...


----------



## ScottNatte (Jan 22, 2019)

oil cooler....did that...turbo line feed---did that too...the others have not touched yet. Gosh what's up with these well crafted/designed to fall apart engines?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> Oooh, suck!
> 
> Is Jiffy Lube going to pay for it?


Don't know, I'm hoping that they did/will. _Hopefully_, they credited his service bill by the amount he spent at AV Chevy, and docked the employee by the amount spent at AV Chevy.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

None of this was done today, but roughly over the past 2 weeks. New ngk iridiums, ultra racing strut tower brace and forge motorsport bypass valve(recirculating)
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

While I was removing the studs from the tires last weekend, I should have rotated the tires too. Rotated them today.

Also refilled my windshield washer fluid. So glad it holds a whole gallon!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

30k mile oil change, tire rotation and fluid topoff. Also ordered some new accessories to dress her up a bit.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> I was ordering a new valve cover, and talking to the guy in line behind me...he mentioned that a local Jiffy Lube broke his dipstick off at the engine block, he had the tube and pull ring in hand.


128,200 miles today.

Replaced the Valve Cover, snapped a bolt while I was at it (while torquing it with a torque wrench, 72inlb apparently is too much), canned one of the old bolts (same position), removed broken portion from engine block, installed new cover again. Removing the broken thread portion of the bolt was fun, but luckily I could get a hold of it with some pliers and turn it out.

Old cover with broken bolt and "replacement bolt" removed to new cover.








New cover on, with old bolt in place.








All back together.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> 128,200 miles today.
> 
> Replaced the Valve Cover, snapped a bolt while I was at it (while torquing it with a torque wrench, 72inlb apparently is too much), canned one of the old bolts (same position), removed broken portion from engine block, installed new cover again. Removing the broken thread portion of the bolt was fun, but luckily I could get a hold of it with some pliers and turn it out.
> 
> ...


Went back out, after getting a drink of water, and washed and blacked out the bow ties.














Next on the "To Do List," fix/remove the air dam, black out the steering wheel bow tie, removing the Toyota dealership plate brackets, and installing one of the AV Chevy brackets from my truck. Probably next weekend.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the Cruze back today, took advantage of having the day off and the absolutely beautiful weather to swap over to the MSRs and all-seasons since it looks like the next week or two will be in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Got the Cruze back today, took advantage of having the day off and the absolutely beautiful weather to swap over to the MSRs and all-seasons since it looks like the next week or two will be in the 60s and 70s.


You had snow tires last week?
I took the Pirellis off the Saturn 4-5 weeks ago. 
I hate running snows at freeway speeds when it starts getting over 50 degrees out. That rubber was formulated to run cold.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We just got the car back from the dealer today - been there since last Monday. I wanted to leave the winters on, since those are on the OEM wheels - and thus use the OEM lugs (the MSRs use spline lugs) - in case the dealer had to take the wheels off.

With the constant return to winter that Michigan couldn't get away from - or if not, it would be raining - I wasn't going to swap the tires over. I only changed the Volt over the weekend before last week.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Taxman said:


> You had snow tires last week?
> I took the Pirellis off the Saturn 4-5 weeks ago.
> I hate running snows at freeway speeds when it starts getting over 50 degrees out. That rubber was formulated to run cold.


I'm in that situation now. Have to run my de-studded winter tires from Minnesota, down to Alabama for two weeks of 80+ weather.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just had my first scheduled maintenance done on my car  Well second if you count the first oil change but this was my first owners manual check up @7500 miles. They put 5w30 dexos in instead of 0w20 though which I questioned. The service writer claimed that was standard operating procedure now. I dunno. I'm through my first two free oil changes so I'll be doing them from here on out and I think I'll probably go back to ow20.

Now just gotta wash all the pollen off this weekend!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Just had my first scheduled maintenance done on my car  Well second if you count the first oil change but this was my first owners manual check up @7500 miles. They put 5w30 dexos in instead of 0w20 though which I questioned. The service writer claimed that was standard operating procedure now. I dunno. I'm through my first two free oil changes so I'll be doing them from here on out and I think I'll probably go back to ow20.
> 
> Now just gotta wash all the pollen off this weekend!


I thought only the Japanese took 0w20, and they burn a little too

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Chevy_Country said:


> I thought only the Japanese took 0w20, and they burn a little too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's possible, I'm not sure. But my oil cap definitely says 0w20 on it and that's what the paperwork for my first oil change from the dealer says as well. Maybe that's just a break in oil? I'm not too sure. I honestly don't think it would make a whole heck of a difference but I just have zero trust in any dealer so I asked the question when I saw that.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Road trip last weekend from Minnesota to Alabama. Stopped at my nephew's place along the way to change the oil.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm having my summer tires and rims swapped today.

Last night a P0324 code was set causing a CEL. After my tires are finished, I'll be pulling the coil pack and the plugs. I'll probably stop by AutoZone and buy some new plugs first though. I am going to scope the cylinders and try and get pictures. 

I hope the knock sensor is OK as I am not sure how to test it. I have a Fluke 87, but am not sure of the procedure.

*EDIT: * I am not sure why, but Goodyear reset the SEL and did not say anything to me about it. The knock sensor quieted down though and now you can hear what sounds like someone rubbing a fire hose against the tire. I still think it is the plugs. On my way now to get them.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

filled my oem mounts with 60A poly


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

installed my boost gauge and zzp gauge pod, had it sitting in my garage for 2 years finally had some time for the cruze and got it all done in an hour!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> installed my boost gauge and zzp gauge pod, had it sitting in my garage for 2 years finally had some time for the cruze and got it all done in an hour!


That was pretty fast. What was the other gauge you installed?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> filled my oem mounts with 60A poly


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yesterday

Removed the coil pack, fought with the boots, removed the springs and plugs, ohmed out the plugs and springs, scoped the pistons as best I could, regapped the plugs

Before  .028, .024, .026, .026
After .025, .028, .028, .028

Torqued to 18 ft-lbs

reinstalled the coil pack using dielectric grease.

runs quieter but still louderer than originally. Seems to be smoother, but I make my normal runs starting tomorrow, so we'll see.

78281


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Installed Chevrolet branded floor liners and Cruze stainless pedal covers.
Received all the parts last week, but just got time tonight to vacuum and swap parts. Actually took longer to vacuum out and wipe down than to put everything in.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Noticed the chrome on my license plate brow was bubbling. Today I saw that the Pull-A-Part in Montgomery had a 2014 Cruze on the yard so I made the run to see what it had. Came away with a brow with good chrome, so I was happy. Than, I got greedy and tried to get some hub locks for an Isuzu Trooper, but was woefully unprepared, and was only able to get one about half-way apart, and had to bail before the weather turned bad.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Put in my MSD coilpack 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Took some time today to use some Plasti dip.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

groovind said:


> Took some time today to use some Plasti dip.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Looksin' good, what about all that chrome?


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Looksin' good, what about all that chrome?


Thank you very much. In time I'll get to it. Not a big fan of Chrome 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im a Gen1 owner haven't seen too many in my area don't even know the new models Chevy offer but I gotta say, I like the gen 2's black on black...nice touch!



groovind said:


> Took some time today to use some Plasti dip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

I ended up buying chrome door handel covers to the Cruze. Makes the car pop a little more.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Swapped out my bubbling chrome license plate brow for the one I picked up at the junk yard. I think if I could peel the chrome plating off of the old brow, it could be primed and painted black or color matched.


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Im a Gen1 owner haven't seen too many in my area don't even know the new models Chevy offer but I gotta say, I like the gen 2's black on black...nice touch!


Thank you very much 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Installed the battery last night. No lights came on, no sounds no response from car at all, trickle charger says batters charged, must be something simple I think? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What year is your Cruze? 
100% faulty negative battery lead/wire. AC Delco has the part. I had this problem happen to me recently last 2 years haven’t been driving the Cruze daily I thought I needed a new alternator since battery was brand new and all my cars are trickled when not in use for extended period of times etc blah blah blah lol , for a quick fix if your stuck wiggle the negative battery cable and then try starting your car . Search the thread on cruzetalk we have a great write up! Hope this helped ! 




Chevy_Country said:


> Installed the battery last night. No lights came on, no sounds no response from car at all, trickle charger says batters charged, must be something simple I think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> What year is your Cruze?
> 100% faulty negative battery lead/wire. AC Delco has the part. I had this problem happen to me recently last 2 years haven’t been driving the Cruze daily I thought I needed a new alternator since battery was brand new and all my cars are trickled when not in use for extended period of times etc blah blah blah lol , for a quick fix if your stuck wiggle the negative battery cable and then try starting your car . Search the thread on cruzetalk we have a great write up! Hope this helped !


I finally got it started by throwing a 10 amp charger, I got no codes but after 30 seconds the stabilitrac and traction control system lights came on, which I understand are tell tale signs, its wierd it took 9 years and 50 k miles to show

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya same with my 2011, thought I needed a new battery, alternator since it would die on me randomly even though my meter showed 14 V......did some research and found the negative cable, mines coming in tomorrow and I will be swapping out the cables so ill send you a message and let you know 100% if that was the problem. Everything else cars been running awesome cant complain. I do baby my cars lol




Chevy_Country said:


> I finally got it started by throwing a 10 amp charger, I got no codes but after 30 seconds the stabilitrac and traction control system lights came on, which I understand are tell tale signs, its wierd it took 9 years and 50 k miles to show
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Ya same with my 2011, thought I needed a new battery, alternator since it would die on me randomly even though my meter showed 14 V......did some research and found the negative cable, mines coming in tomorrow and I will be swapping out the cables so ill send you a message and let you know 100% if that was the problem. Everything else cars been running awesome cant complain. I do baby my cars lol


My battery shows 2v, looks like I need both lol, I baby mine too, drive her 7 months out of the year, almost never in the rain (daily drive a 2018 colorsdo) my 2011 has under 50k miles so I assume that attributes to the issues, yes let me know how that worked for you and I'll be sure to follow thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I found out today that a bad wheel bearing with its incessant whining can cause the knock sensor to perk up and add its own flavor to the cacauphony. Hopefully tomorrow both will be silent.


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Took the little one for his first ride and he enjoyed the quietness if the cabin and slept the whole way [emoji16]
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottNatte (Jan 22, 2019)

Got rid of it...piece of junk GM product. No mas GM para me!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WOO HOO! Back to like new again! New wheel bearing and knock sensor did the trick. Now to find that post explaining the tube rattles on the passenger side firewall.

EDIT:

Found it


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Made Abby a little more baby friendly [emoji16]









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Made a rear shock tower brace. Lightly painted it while I wait for powder to powder coat. Scratched it lol. Enjoy. Excuse the mess. I’ve been driving the car to work this week.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Drove mine. Texarkana to near Minneapolis. Only had to stop for fuel once. Even have enough left over for a week's worth of commuting to work.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Got these in today!! But they forgot my lugs and hubcentric rings. Le sad panda. 

Bronze ev5’s 18”


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Ncfutrell said:


> Got these in today!! But they forgot my lugs and hubcentric rings. Le sad panda.
> 
> Bronze ev5’s 18”
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Chevy_Country said:


> Those are gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I had planned on putting these on the car since day 1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Got me a little something going on today!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You've basically acquired unobtanium.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Put new wiper blades on and replaced the cabin air filter.

I really should do that more often...


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Not today, bit last week installed black side lights after breaking mine while installing LEDs in them


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ncfutrell said:


> Got these in today!! But they forgot my lugs and hubcentric rings. Le sad panda.
> 
> Bronze ev5’s 18”
> 
> ...


I'm planning to grab these as well. I'd be forever grateful if you posted a pic of them installed!


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> I'm planning to grab these as well. I'd be forever grateful if you posted a pic of them installed! /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.png


Will do! I have to decide what size tires: 225/40 or 225/45. I’m on the fence about both


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ncfutrell said:


> Will do! I have to decide what size tires: 225/40 or 225/45. I’m on the fence about both


Gotcha! Thanks. Just be aware if you go with 225/45 your speedo and gas monitor will be off. Might have suspension clearance issues as well. 225/40 is the factory tire size for 18s.


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Removed some stuff from the back ..lol and chrome delete the interior .






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

groovind said:


> Removed some stuff from the back ..lol and chrome delete the interior .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


What did you use on the interior chrome?


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> What did you use on the interior chrome?


Vinyl tape chrome delete .
That's a piece of it









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

After it had been sitting in my glovebox for two weeks, I finally installed the BNR throttle body spacer!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Arthurni said:


> After it had been sitting in my glovebox for two weeks, I finally installed the BNR throttle body spacer!


What are you going to connect to it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally installed my Hot Wheels steering wheel with paddle shifters.









*How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel*


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Oil and filter change. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Gotta ticket for it being unregistered, whoopsie, lol gotta register it and enjoy it some more, 9 years and 49k miles later she runs like a dream!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Home after a 6000 mile road trip. Had to stop and change the oil along the way. Today, I was finally able to take off the winter tires and put the summer tires on. So much quieter.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Replaced all interior lights, trunk light and reverse lights with nice bright LED bulbs. Washed, clay barred and waxed too.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Arthurni said:
> 
> 
> > After it had been sitting in my glovebox for two weeks, I finally installed the BNR throttle body spacer!
> ...


Likely the pcv kit that I've seen on here, possibly boost gauge in the future. Wanted to get it in an installed before I needed it.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Replaced TPMS sensors as the original ones from when the car was new were starting to go out. $60 each? Ridiculous!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Fixed my drivers door speaker. The junk GM micro 64 connectors kept loosing connection when I rolled the windows down. I bypassed them by soldering in some standard spade terminals. Everything works great now.

A few weeks ago I chased down and fixed my sunroof leak. The leak formed around the drain hose. The rubber that held the drain hose to the sunroof assembly had loosened over the 5 years. I finally fixed it by putting a hose clamp over the assembly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Replaced TPMS sensors as the original ones from when the car was new were starting to go out. $60 each? Ridiculous!


I assume that at least included, mounting and balancing?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I picked her up from the body shop - no more door and rocker dent as well as a fresh paint job on the slowly whitening shark fin!


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, they were nice enough to put the tires back on the wheels...​


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

New tires all around after 50k on stock.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Car wash!

It's been so rain soaked and gross in the mid Atlantic lately, this is a nice reprieve and a great opportunity to clean off some bird poop haha. 

How often do you all wash and wax? Living in the city it's tough to get hand washes in but our apartment does have a hose spicket in front so I can usually do a nice hand wash like once a month. If the pollen is really bad I'll do quick coin operated spray washes in between ?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> How often do you all wash and wax?


Not often enough, haha. The Cruze is absolutely filthy as it's seen two trips (back and forth) on a particularly dirty dirt road - didn't feel like washing it prior to this second run, as it'd just get dirty again, and, you know, the fact it's been raining for approximately the entire year. 

Looks like it might actually be relatively nice for almost the whole week, which is basically what I just came from (vacation on Kentucky Lake - 80s and sunny every day, though there seemed to be a daily shower most days), so I might actually be able to wash both the Cruze and Volt - neither of which has been washed since March, which would have been the last of the no-touch washes we take the cars through during winter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Not often enough, haha. The Cruze is absolutely filthy as it's seen two trips (back and forth) on a particularly dirty dirt road - didn't feel like washing it prior to this second run, as it'd just get dirty again, and, you know, the fact it's been raining for approximately the entire year.
> 
> Looks like it might actually be relatively nice for almost the whole week, which is basically what I just came from (vacation on Kentucky Lake - 80s and sunny every day, though there seemed to be a daily shower most days), so I might actually be able to wash both the Cruze and Volt - neither of which has been washed since March, which would have been the last of the no-touch washes we take the cars through during winter.


I was looking at your Fuelly "badges" and was wondering. Do you need to log in to a website each time you fill up to make these work, or is it an app on your phone? I currently have a Scan Gauge II and have been faithfully entering all of my fillups in it, but have no idea how to access the data - yet.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

With Fuelly for me, I need to login each time I make an entry. I don't have the app so I don't know how that works.

The graphic link they give you updates automatically.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I was looking at your Fuelly "badges" and was wondering. Do you need to log in to a website each time you fill up to make these work, or is it an app on your phone?





guuyuk said:


> With Fuelly for me, I need to login each time I make an entry. I don't have the app so I don't know how that works.
> 
> The graphic link they give you updates automatically.


What he said. I don't use the app, so I just log in online and log my fillup every time. I keep an excel sheet per vehicle per year so that I can calculate my city/highway percentage.

I also log anything done to the vehicles (as in upgrades, maintenance, etc).


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

It's been a while since I posted. I've done a LOT of work to her. I'm very happy. Next up is a new zzp turbo. Hopefully in a month or two.



























(that was before the zzp intercooler install)



















Right now my mods are:

ZZP intake
ZZP catless downpipe and midpipe
ZZP intercooler and piping
Ultra Racing Strut Tower Brace
Ddmworks spark plug cover and turbo heatnshield
MSD ignition coil
Godspeed project lowering springs
Godspeed project adjustable tie rod end links
Some random rims
Debadged in the rear
Tesla style head unit
HP tuners (last checked at an estimated 198hp (flywheel))
Edit: and Mighty Car Mods "Chopped" valve stem caps. Hahaha. Subtle but awesome. 

I got se knockoff Recaro seats but have yet to attempt an install (any tips for seat install?)

I also have been thinking about attempting a a volt rear bucket seat swap. That would be rad. I also want to swap my steering wheel for possibly a camaro one. I heard somewhere that works. That a different shift knob, but cannot find anything that isn't terrible. Lol. Any hints in the right direction would be cool. Also want to do a holden front clip swap.


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

Pumped all tires up to 40psi.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Quin said:


> Pumped all tires up to 40psi.


Yeah same. Well not 40 but I set my pressures after getting gas yesterday. I usually set to 36 because I know it'll go up to 39/40 while driving.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

washed. Got on the dyno the day before and put down 160hp on a low reading dynapack. GTX250 next week and back on the dyna once its fully broken in.


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah same. Well not 40 but I set my pressures after getting gas yesterday. I usually set to 36 because I know it'll go up to 39/40 while driving.


Good stuff!
Yeah I'm never too sure about pressure to be honest. I'm following the 'eco' setting on the side of my door +1 psi.
Happy cruzin'!


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> washed. Got on the dyno the day before and put down 160hp on a low reading dynapack. GTX250 next week and back on the dyna once its fully broken in.


Ooft she's a beaut!


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Quin said:


> Ooft she's a beaut!


thx...going for a stockish/modded/simple look....don't want to give away the fact that its got some go less slow mods to it. lol


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> thx...going for a stockish/modded/simple look....don't want to give away the fact that its got some go less slow mods to it. lol


I really really like it.
That's _exactly_ the style I would be going for if the Cruze were 100% my car...


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah it looks really clean @eddiefromcali Nice work 

I love a subtle look to a car. Don't get me wrong I love a full blown race care in all out livery but I really appreciate when someone can do a tasteful tune on a stock car. It's harder than it looks B-)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> It's been a while since I posted. I've done a LOT of work to her. I'm very happy. Next up is a new zzp turbo. Hopefully in a month or two.
> 
> View attachment 282882
> 
> ...


How long did it take to install the FMIC?
Tesla style? Chinese?
Wheres the pic of the rear?

This is my Camaro steering wheel install thread.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/h...dle-shift-steering-wheel.242573/#post-3243141


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Installed the MSD ignition coil and some NGK laser iridium spark plugs.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Arthurni said:


> Installed the MSD ignition coil and some NGK laser iridium spark plugs.
> View attachment 283147


Ran the FIXD Code Reader on our Cruze tonight, after I got home from work. P0301 - Cylinder 1 Misfire detected. DETECTED?!! More like constantly misfiring. Man, did she idle ROUGH when I started her up, after I got home. 

I'm looking at either spark plugs, Ignition Coil/Module Assembly, Ignition Coils, or ECM. Looking for replacement suggestions.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Read Hesitation Gone for the plugs, I think the MSD coil would be next if the plugs stuff doesn't do it.

*Hesitation...GONE!*


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Ran the FIXD Code Reader on our Cruze tonight, after I got home from work. P0301 - Cylinder 1 Misfire detected. DETECTED?!! More like constantly misfiring. Man, did she idle ROUGH when I started her up, after I got home.
> 
> I'm looking at either spark plugs, Ignition Coil/Module Assembly, Ignition Coils, or ECM. Looking for replacement suggestions.


Got up WAY TOO EARLY (8am, usually sleep until Noon) this morning to fix our Cruze. Pulled the Coil Assembly, and all of the plugs, #1's ceramic was cracked. Ran to AutoZone, grabbed some new AC Delcos, since that's what was previously installed, and a maintenance book, since I saw one sitting in their bookcase. $60, in all. "Chica" tried to tell me that the new plugs came "pregapped." (I laughed!!) Took them out of their boxes, GAPPED THEM, installed them, started the engine, cleared the CEL/code, got a new code (NO CEL, P0300 - Random Misfire), cleared the new code, and had NO new issues. Topped off the coolant, washer fluid, and tire pressures.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Read Hesitation Gone for the plugs, I think the MSD coil would be next if the plugs stuff doesn't do it.
> 
> *Hesitation...GONE!*


Was looking like I was going to have to replace the coil, but seems to be running fine. If the 300 code comes back in the next week or so, then I'll replace the coil. Pretty sure that it was caused by the #1 plug being cracked.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

After a very sudden barrage of issues and 3 check engine lights, I found out it was a bad pcv valve (I know, shocker) and spent a few hours using the wonderful pcv v1 fix and all issues are gone!


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Pulled my Cruze into the driveway, and stopped the front tires on the crack before the garage door, so I would have clearance to get under the nose. (Driveway changes angle/slope at the forged crack in the driveway, before the garage door) Finally finished putting the air dam and scrapers back on. Noticed that when I started the engine, to pull it in the driveway, it was a little rough for about 15 seconds, and then wouldn't do it again. NO CEL!! Not even a flash of one.

Received my new code reader, that I ordered off of Amazon last week. May just have to try it out tomorrow, before I go to work. Still waiting on the refund from the FIXD P.O.S. that I had ordered, received, used, and returned. Sent that POS back to them the day after I replaced the plugs, should have been there by Wednesday, last week.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Changed out my amber fogs for a set of clear lenses and a set of switch back type LEDs that change from Amber to white. Unfortunately, one of them is a dud. I'll have to wait a month to get a new one from the seller.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got an oil change yesterday (well, my wife did) - now those are up to $90. Next one I will be doing it myself like I intended to start doing two years ago - was nice while it lasted at $50.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

dyno'd my GTX250 setup...60hp gain on the top end at 26psi...love this thing


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I forgot - I changed out my windshield wiper transmission two days ago.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Found out today that some codes that show up (CEL) disappear. I looked at it the other day (I think it was a P0410 or 1, don't quote me... ) on my ScanGaugeII and figured when I had more time, I would look at it again and figure out what was wrong, but nooooo...It says there are no saved codes. I guess I;ll keep some sticky notes in the car from now on.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Finally got around to giving the Cruze a much-needed bath - look, the car is actually black again!

Plus, the car needs to be clean for what will be going in here shortly...








]


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Finally got around to giving the Cruze a much-needed bath - look, the car is actually black again!
> 
> Plus, the car needs to be clean for what will be going in here shortly...
> 
> ...


Your not tradin' her in are ya?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No sir!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MMM, Purdy!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the taillights installed today.

Good comparison between stock and blacked out:









All done - love the look!

































Taillights on:









Brakes light on:









Brake and reverse lights on:









Taillights and reverse lights on:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks very good with the lights off, MP.
I wish you'd done the lights on pics when you had one old and one new so we could compare the brightness.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I thought about that after, but oh well.

They're plenty visible on the road (I follow my wife to work, since we work at the same place, so I was looking for that all today).


----------



## Chevyism (Aug 9, 2019)

spacedout said:


> Off topic but related to oil changes. All my oil changes have been done at the dealer, even though I've had 6 wix filters sitting on the self in my garage. Decided at 3500miles to spin off the filter and swap in a new one just to see how well it was holding up. I wasn't planning on using that new gasket but when I went to reinstall I noticed the gasket was so stretched it was sticking out of its groove significantly on once side.
> 
> Swapped on the new filter lid gasket, it had a nice tight fit. Got to thinking, my previous car 2.2 ecotec with similar filter only the aftermarket filters came with a new gasket, the AC delco ones did not. Is my dealer not changing this? Does the Cruze AC delco filter not come with a new gasket? As loose an worn as the one was on my car it certainly didn't look like it was ever changed, and I'm surprised it had not started leaking.



Ac Delco oil filters DO come with the new o-ring for this vehicle. The o-ring that comes packed with the ac delco filter is also blue. They do continue to stretch while the oil cap is being turned to remove or install. If it was stretched that much its a good indication it has not been changed or the wrong o-ring was installed. My guess is they just dont bother changing it.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Arthurni said:


> After a very sudden barrage of issues and 3 check engine lights, I found out it was a bad pcv valve (I know, shocker) and spent a few hours using the wonderful pcv v1 fix and all issues are gone!
> View attachment 283270


All issues not gone, during the time the PCV was bad, it ruined the diaphragm in the valve cover, got it replaced yesterday and she is running good again!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Dropped her off at the dealer this morning. When I changed my oil a couple weeks back I noticed the right inner axle seal was leaking so I didn't wanna sleep on that.

I hate when my baby is siiick ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Got the taillights installed today.
> 
> 
> Taillights on:
> ...


Looks sweet!

It might be just the camera angle, but did you put the same number of coats on! (I assume you used Niteshades or something similar).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My buddy who did it mixed clear and black, and yeah, he used the same number of coats (he's an outstanding painter).


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Got her state inspected this afternoon. Got a clean bill of health


----------



## zogymash (Sep 5, 2019)

Finally gave her a proper wash, clay, and wax for the first time in my ownership. New sway bar end links, cabin air filter, and Amsoil Syncromesh tranny fluid will happen soon!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Finally got to do a good detailing on her, wife had a baby a month ago and works been crazy, haven't driven her in about 14 months [emoji31]

Caitelynn is now about 9 years old, since I've owned her almost seven years she's had a cover on her, sun visor, constant sealants for the leather, paint, dash, rims, chrome, and a oil shine in the engine compartment. All this hard work pays off when you can honestly say she looks as good as when I bought her !
























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Pulled it into the back garage to avoid the awful weather of tropical storm Imelda... Gave the car that lives in there a garage mate.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, I didn't feel like doing the whole HomeLink retro fit (mirror or whatever) as I only have one garage door to open. So, I just went ahead and rigged up a hidden remote. I attached a momentary switch to the stock door opener and positioned it under the driver seat with the button 'press-fit' between the seat and the seat-trim. I also made one for my 03 Vette and placed the button in the same exact location, so I can build up my muscle memory for where to reach to open/close the garage door. It is completely hidden while entering and driving the car. Plus it is super easy to reach. I left enough slack in the line to move it to other places if I come up with a better location. Also, the switch I used can easily be mounted INTO the plastic trim by the driver's seat to have a 'factory'/finished look to the button mounted there. Here are the pics: 1) The modified opener w/button 2) Can see that it isn't visible entering car and 3) image of button pressed in place with a pressure fit.


----------



## StrippedRS (Sep 23, 2019)

Had a friend make some simple stripes and had a little fun.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Got windows tinted (max allowable short of limo tint). Looks nice against the red paint. That and the interior is more chillaxed now.


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

Cleaned it in and out with cleaning products


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally got around to doing a boost leak test and discovered a dirty little squirrel took up temporary residence.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Replaced the NOx #2 sensor...again (last time was February 2018...on my birthday...on the same day we were supposed to go up north...).

Only took me about an hour this time - took me three days total last time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I know you said NOX sensor, but aside from being two of them, are they O2 sensors? I have a wideband that is in need of an open bung. I originally was trying to get a downpipe with dual O2 bungs and a high flow cat. They said they could not make one. I guess my question is would this spot work for a wideband O2 sensor?



MP81 said:


>


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a 2012 chevy cruze eco and I finally got around to installing my new 2015 bumper with all of the other parts that go with it, also blacked out the front chrome?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I know you said NOX sensor, but aside from being two of them, are they O2 sensors? I have a wideband that is in need of an open bung. I originally was trying to get a downpipe with dual O2 bungs and a high flow cat. They said they could not make one. I guess my question is would this spot work for a wideband O2 sensor?


The rear one (on the left) is the particulate matter sensor and the one to the right of it, that I replaced, is the NOx #2 sensor (which checks how many NOx emissions are in the exhaust after the SCR). Both of these are just in front of the fuel tank at the back of the car - so this location would be way too far back for a wideband. The wideband also would want to be in front of the cat.

ZZP's catted downpipe seems to have a spot for a wideband, so I'm not sure why you're being told you cannot have one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Unrelated to that - we just crossed the 100k mile mark on the drive home today!


----------



## _LateForTheParty_ (Mar 14, 2019)

Finally got a sound system hooked up ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I know you said NOX sensor, but aside from being two of them, are they O2 sensors? I have a wideband that is in need of an open bung. I originally was trying to get a downpipe with dual O2 bungs and a high flow cat. They said they could not make one. I guess my question is would this spot work for a wideband O2 sensor?


Do you have a diesel? I'm confused...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have a diesel? I'm confused...


Yes, it is a diesel. Gassers don't have NOx sensors. Or particulate sensors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yes, it is a diesel. Gassers don't have NOx sensors. Or particulate sensors.


That was what I was thinking after your last response. But it did give me an idea. I think I could weld a bung to the midpipe just prior to the cat for the wideband.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It looks like the ZZP ones come with them: https://zzperformance.com/collectio...ts/o2-housing-mid-pipe-package-for-cruze-1-4l


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That downpipe does not have a cat. I want to stay emissions legal.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> That downpipe does not have a cat. I want to stay emissions legal.


There is a cat right after the flex pipe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> There is a cat right after the flex pipe.


There is no flex on the down pipe, just two bungs and a bracket.











This better be the right picture this time ...


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Today I put 3 coats of matte black with primer on my rear bumper, didnt take long at all and I think it looks great.







?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> There is no flex on the down pipe, just two bungs and a bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, _that_ piece. I guess there truly isn't a "downpipe" per-se on the 1.4T cars - it seems to be made up of two pieces - the "O2 housing" you show there and the "mid-pipe" which has the flex pipe, the second cat and the rear O2. I'm assuming the stock "O2 housing" has a CCC (close-coupled-cat) and the pre-cat O2?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

These are stock downpipes for the Cruze. The 1.4T has two cats, one on the midpipe and one on the downpipe. I want one of these with a second bung, but after looking at the sensors on your diesel, it gave me the idea of welding a bung on the beginning of the midpipe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lowgone said:


> Today I put 3 coats of matte black with primer on my rear bumper, didnt take long at all and I think it looks great.


Looks good. Is it paint or plasti-dip?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> These are stock downpipes for the Cruze. The 1.4T has two cats, one on the midpipe and one on the downpipe. I want one of these with a second bung, but after looking at the sensors on your diesel, it gave me the idea of welding a bung on the beginning of the midpipe.


Looks like enough space to weld it right after the first O2 there, yeah.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You don't think that they will interfere with each other that close on a curve?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can probably do it at a slightly different point around the circumference of the piping, as well. But no, it looks like it should be okay.


----------



## Twisted Z (Apr 3, 2019)

I did my weekly clean out and put another 100 miles on it. Over 12k in the last six monthes


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got rid of the snorkel intake tube. The 90° had a rip.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















Adding pic since it appears to have not worked the first time.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Gave her a good hand wash and applied Hydrosilex Rewind, then ran outta daylight. After work today I will apply the Hydrosilex Recharge and let her shine!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hydrosilex Rewind 
Hydrosilex Recharge


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Apparently the UAW strike has quite the benefit - the diesel tech was waiting on parts (delayed due to the strike) for all his other jobs, and they (surprisingly) had all the parts on hand to do the timing belt (including water pump, idler and tensioner) and got our car done today (my wife dropped it off yesterday).

Was expecting to have the '20 Equinox LT loaner for the whole weekend, but apparently not!


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Drove it and enjoyed the fuel mileage of a diesel.


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Looks good. Is it paint or plasti-dip?


Its paint


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Today I put my rally armor mudflaps on along with the cruze culture sticker ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lowgone said:


> Its paint


Did you use anything special? Adhesion promoter, primer, plastic paint...?


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Laid out in the snow on Monday to change the oil. Had about 25% life left on the oil, and probably would have been fine until spring if I were just tooling around home. However, since I'm driving to Texas, I didn't want to have to stop somewhere in the middle of Canada to try to find a place to have it changed when it came due, so I did it myself before hitting the road.


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Did you use anything special? Adhesion promoter, primer, plastic paint...?


Just krylone fusion all-in-one paint+primer


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Changed the front brake pads and rotors today on the CTD - went with AC Delco GM Original Equipment (not Advantage or Professional) for both.

RF brakes, prior to disassembly:









Pretty clear the outer pad has a little life left, while the inner...does not.









And removing the pads...it's pretty clear what the loud rumbling noise was coming from the RF brake...no pad left at all.









RF rotor after 100k mile...and metal to metal on the inner pad for a bit...

















Caliper bracket and the absolutely _massive_ M14 bolts holding it in place:

















Old vs New rotors:

















New rotor in place:









New vs old pads...that inner pad...yikes:

























New parts installed:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Left front pads - not nearly as bad as the right side:

















Old left front rotor - the inner side definitely was starting to wear a bit weird:

















Delicious:









New versus old:

































New parts installed:

















All done - just need to burnish them!

















I'm probably going to end up on my HOA's page as to why there was a black Cruze driving around, stopping randomly, but they're all "broken in"...and so much better. Car hasn't stopped this good in quite some time.


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

Today I started my build. Currently it’s only visual no performance stuff yet but that’s coming soon. I de-badged the back and I added a front splitter with support rods. I started an instagram to track the progress of my build. I have an exhaust and lowering springs ordered. If your interested is following the build I’ll try to post the picture on the forum but @2k17_Cruze on instagram will be the best place. I’m still working on the front bumper. I plan on making a new grill tomorrow.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

I left mines in my garage and used my Daughters car


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

iTzMishMoo said:


> Today I started my build. Currently it’s only visual no performance stuff yet but that’s coming soon. I de-badged the back and I added a front splitter with support rods. I started an instagram to track the progress of my build. I have an exhaust and lowering springs ordered. If your interested is following the build I’ll try to post the picture on the forum but @2k17_Cruze on instagram will be the best place. I’m still working on the front bumper. I plan on making a new grill tomorrow.
> View attachment 283982


Who made the splitter?


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Who made the splitter?


I found it as a universal splitter on amazon for $87. And I bought some support rods along with it. Those were $16.


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

the custom upper grille I made. I still need to do the lower grille but the whole bumper needs to come off to get to the clips. I figured when I work on the coilovers I’ll work on the bumper.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Changed the front brake pads and rotors today on the CTD - went with AC Delco GM Original Equipment (not Advantage or Professional) for both.
> 
> RF brakes, prior to disassembly:
> 
> ...





MP81 said:


> Left front pads - not nearly as bad as the right side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to change the pads on the front of my '15 Silverado, couple years ago, and about 2 months before the head-on collision. My front right inboard pad was just about gone, and the rest looked fine.


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I have completed my exhaust! Finally! It took a while and a little customizing. So I found out the hard way that the exhaust I ordered was for the hatchback. But instead of packing it back up and sending it back in, I made it fit. It wasn’t much customizing. I had to flip the hanger mount around, I had to bend the hanger rod to make it fit, and I had to cut the bumper. It was a tight fit with the fuel tank and the spare wheel den. It is a very mild deep rumble. It sounds really good. Not too loud but it doesn’t sound stock. When I cut the bumper it wasn’t a horrible cut but it was clearly not a straight edge so I used the black rubber pieces that some people put on their doors edge to stop damage to someone’s car if the swing the door open and hit someone’s car. It is the Flowmaster Force II axle back. If you have the hatchback I would recommend this exhaust if you want something mild but if you have the sedan I wouldn’t recommend it unless you like the challenge.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Bought a Verano spare tire kit for the diesel
Works as it should thanks to all on this message board.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Changed the front brake pads and rotors today on the CTD - went with AC Delco GM Original Equipment (not Advantage or Professional) for both.
> 
> RF brakes, prior to disassembly:
> 
> ...


any issues with the torx bolts on the rotors?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> any issues with the torx bolts on the rotors?


None at all! I squirted them with PB blaster right before I started removing the caliper on each side, but I don't think I really needed to - they came out without any kind of fuss.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

2 year anniversary of buying my Cruze! Celebrated with a fresh set of wiper blades and a new tile for my key ring.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Fueled it up and drove it.
Roof open, windows down and tunes a crankin


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I completed my lower grille and moved my splitter back slightly. If you want to follow the build I have a forum post named Instagram @2k17_Cruze progress on the Gen 2 appearance, body... or obviously you can follow my page on instagram @2k17_Cruze


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Installed LED bulbs into the interior and finally got my 35% ceramic window tint done. Here's a pic of the interior - MUCH brighter now with the white LED's. I'll get a pic of the tint later


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> Fueled it up and drove it.
> Roof open, windows down and tunes a crankin


As it should be!


----------



## BigEarn86 (Aug 23, 2016)

Replaced some vacuum lines with the silicone upgrades. Does anyone plan on keeping their Gen 1 forever?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Where did you get those lines at ?


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Just got done installing my BNR LS7 coil upgrade, haven't dyno'd it yet but I will soon. I think that I'm around 185 - 190hp but could be wrong ( also have a k&n intake, ABV, and tuned )


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I completed my coilovers. It wasn’t too difficult. After the first time you will get the hang of it and it is super easy. I bought the Godspeed coilovers from Cruzeculture.com. They didn’t come preloaded so I need to double check my preload and I need to lower the front more. They are sitting a little high. But overall I’m happy with the way it turnout.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lowgone said:


> Just got done installing my BNR LS7 coil upgrade, haven't dyno'd it yet but I will soon. I think that I'm around 185 - 190hp but could be wrong ( also have a k&n intake, ABV, and tuned )
> View attachment 284119


What Advantages do you get from the coil upgrade


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> What Advantages do you get from the coil upgrade


Supposedly better throttle response and elimates spark plug blowouts


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

But is spark plug blowout due to lack of coil power, or not running a hot enough plug?


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

MP81 said:


> But is spark plug blowout due to lack of coil power, or not running a hot enough plug?


I would like to assume lack of coil power ?‍♂ ,going to replace my coils soon aswell


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lowgone said:


> Just got done installing my BNR LS7 coil upgrade, haven't dyno'd it yet but I will soon. I think that I'm around 185 - 190hp but could be wrong ( also have a k&n intake, ABV, and tuned )
> View attachment 284119


Just the right color scheme too.

Too bad Jerry quit talking to people, I was ready to do the same.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

So, I was rear-ended by a small truck a while ago, and the insurance company totalled it. What I did today is sign the release for my 2014 Cruze... they'll geive me enough to pay off the loan, and then I guess I will have to go shopping for another car soon.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rear ended cars are worth more to resellers than the opposite. Not as many so they know a decent front clip will sell right away. From the photo, it looks like 3-4 hundred in parts would get you back on the road. if no serious damage to the frame / unibody. Do you think they gave you a fair settlement? Did you have any significant upgrades that they don't know about? Tell them, they may up the settlement amount.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

BigEarn86 said:


> Replaced some vacuum lines with the silicone upgrades. Does anyone plan on keeping their Gen 1 forever?
> View attachment 284104


I actually had this 2 year plan for mine... a 2 year plan that meant I could keep him forever. That was until this whole PCV/Intake manifold situation arose. So what did I do WITH my Cruze today? I sat in it and cried.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

BigEarn86 said:


> Replaced some vacuum lines with the silicone upgrades. Does anyone plan on keeping their Gen 1 forever?
> View attachment 284104



Yes, I do actually plan on keeping it forever, I bought a colorado so I dknt have to put unnecessary wear and tear on her









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Back to the stock wheels and the winter tires...


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Replaced a tire today. Snapped a stud while installing the wheel.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Replaced a tire today. Snapped a stud while installing the wheel.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Replaced a tire today. Snapped a stud while installing the wheel.





Blasirl said:


> View attachment 284257


Actually, no. I didn't even put my body weight on the lug wrench, was all arm strength, and I'm not a weightlifter/bodybuilder. 

STUPID BRAKE DRUM RETAINING SCREW WAS STRIPPED!!!  Had to drill the head off of it, just glad that it's really only used during production. Back to normal, now. Then I sent my daughter off to the car wash with it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Actually, no. I didn't even put my body weight on the lug wrench, was all arm strength, and I'm not a weightlifter/bodybuilder.


Oh Sorry... I forgot about the spinach...


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Oh Sorry... I forgot about the spinach...
> 
> View attachment 284268


?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Had the trans fluid changed out to syncromesh and new plugs to Ngk Laser Iridiums. I can't believe the difference between the synchromesh and whatever fluid was in there before it's night and day difference totally different car. Its like butter now when shifting. I never imagined the shifts beeing any smoother then they were. Now i want to get the clutch bypass kit.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Replaced the front brake rotors and pads, 139,800 miles. I'm sure that this is not the first brake pad replacement. RH was still okay, some wear left on both in/out. LH was........

......ZERO pad on the outboard pad. ?









Evidence of the outboard pad wearing on the disc. ?









The whole LH Disc. 









Outboard pad vs Inboard Pad. RH pads looked just like the Inboard pad.









LH rotor & pads all back together. ?









I may be doing a complete caliper replacement on the fronts during my Christmas vacation, next month.  I was only looking at changing the rear brake shoes, during my Vacation next month.

FYI - RH pads & rotor. Did the RH rotor and pads first.








Below, waiting on my friend to return with a C-clamp to smash the caliper piston back into the caliper housing.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Just installed the Whiteline BHR93 rear sway bar on my car! What a difference! Anyone looking for a little extra handling should have one of these. Fairly cheap and easy to install.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Decided to take advantage of the sunshine (a rare commodity these days) and go install the Diode Dynamics LEDs in the Cruze. Apologies for the absolutely filthy car (made worse by the fact I quickly...quick detailed the lights)!

Worth noting, all of these pictures are in direct sunlight - so even a stock taillight wouldn't be all that visible, but it just makes it all the more impressive just how much brighter these things are. The reverse lights probably still won't illuminate much, but the light is much whiter in color, so they look a lot better. They still are brighter, so any bit helps. Will be exciting to see how they look tonight, in the dark. So at, you know, 5 o'clock. :lol:

Right side lights (510 lumen XP80 tail/brake lights and 410 lumen XP50 reverse lights) installed, to compare to the stockers on the left side. You can barely even tell the left lights are on (again, not in the best of lighting circumstances), while the right sides are definitely something you can see.

Taillights on:









Brake lights on:

















Reverse lights on:

















Left side comparison - the trunk tail has the new bulb, while the main tail has the stock bulb:









Stock reverse light versus DD XP50 LED. Please ignore the dog hair:

















Stock tail/brake light vs DD XP80 LED. Again, ignore the aforementioned dog hair:

















All done! Taillights on:

























Taillights and Brake lights on:









Taillights, Brake lights and Reverse lights on:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got a picture, now that it is dark out. This is where the impact is clear - these things make it seem like the lights lenses aren't pitch black at all. The reverse lights might actually be useful at night, way brighter than I was expecting from what I saw during the day.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Stock reverse light versus DD XP50 LED. Please ignore the dog hair:
> 
> Stock tail/brake light vs DD XP80 LED. Again, ignore the aforementioned dog hair:


As my daughter would say, "You can never have enough Dog Glitter!"


MP81 said:


> Got a picture, now that it is dark out. This is where the impact is clear - these things make it seem like the lights lenses aren't pitch black at all. The reverse lights might actually be useful at night, way brighter than I was expecting from what I saw during the day.


I've always liked mine from the get go.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Two days ago the gods decided to leave a largish, heavy chunk of rusted steel in the middle of the road during late twilight and guess what... my lowered Cruze was nimble enough to miss the tire but it had to go under the car and with a bang and then a screech, it was gone. Next morning I had three codes as a reminder. I have yet to get under the car, but hopefully tomorrow morning I'll have a chance. I think I may have broken the ground to the exhaust or something based on the codes.

Active:

Potential causes of a P0036 trouble code may include:
Open circuit inside oxygen sensor or open power or ground wires to oxygen sensor Exhaust system ground strap may have become corroded or broken PCM/ECM or oxygen sensor heater circuit wiring has failed

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0036

Stored:

P0036

A code P0138 may mean that one or more of the following has happened:
Faulty O2 sensor
Short to battery voltage in O2 sensor signal circuit
High fuel pressure (not as likely)

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0138

The causes for a P0140 code are fairly few. They could be any of the following:

Shorted heater circuit in O2 sensor. (Usually requires replacement of heater circuit fuse in fuse block also)
Shorted signal circuit in O2 sensor
Melting of harness connector or wiring due to contact with exhaust system
Water intrusion in harness connector or PCM connector Bad PCM

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0140


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yikes...sounds like it took your O2 sensor (or harness) out...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Another productive day - even though it was a bit warmer, it was cloudy and windy, so not any better. Either way, it could've been worse.

Got the K&N short-ram intake (with AMSOIL filter and K&N drycharger) installed, and then the Trifecta tune uploaded.

Stock air box/intake:

























All installed:

























And then a new license plate frame to tie in with the tune (the old frame sticker was peeling pretty good, so it was time):









The intake is crazy loud - the turbo is crazy audible (it was already), especially when you let off the throttle quickly. The tune...I can't say I notice too much, but the engine has a decent sized snail, so it might be harder to notice as turbo lag won't just suddenly disappear.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice.

Is that Amsoil filter dry or oiled?

I’m noticing some cracking on the stock intake before the turbo, thinking of a CAI but I’ve had bad experiences in the past with oiled filter elements fouling sensors.

If there’s a non-oiled solution I may go that route.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

'Tis a dry filter. @Snipesy was running it before he removed it off his car and sold it to me. He also included the original K&N cone, as well. 

My dad ran a big cone (stock replacement filter) on his '98 E-150, and I cleaned and re-oiled it, and we never had an issue. Generally, the only time you have an issue is if you over-oil it.

In regards to cracking, the stock intake looked all good to me as I removed it. That said, I didn't look too closely, either. Maybe I'll take a look if I remember. I probably won't, but at least I said I might, haha.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yikes...sounds like it took your O2 sensor (or harness) out...


I think so. Another code was added to the mix as well. Hopefully by tomorrow it will be repaired.

A code P0141 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Open or short to ground in the wiring harness 
O2 heater circuit wiring high resistance 
O2 heater element resistance is high Internal short or open in the heater element 

Note: Typically a failed catalytic converter does not cause this code. You're more likely to see a P0420 code for a failed converter.

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0141


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Body shop called about my Cruze from my rear-ending a couple weeks ago. Needs a whole new lift gate (window needs to be re-tinted as well), bumper cover, both RH taillight assemblies, a bunch of misc brackets and the rear right quarter panel has a little crease in it. Going to see if we can get the RS bumper cover and have him get the RS spoiler as well seeing how it'll just be extra cost for the spoiler and paint for me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That would be a good time to do it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Some pics of the damage I could see:

Nothing appears to be wrong here









Or here










This doesn't look good though










OUCH!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

New goodies arrived...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> That would be a good time to do it!


Well everything was a go for the RS parts except the bumper is on backorder -_-

I was going to pay for the bumper trim obviously and the body guy was perfectly fine with all that. Gotta see if I Can get the spoiler though, hopefully that's not on backorder too. He was getting the bumper cover as it was under insurance but gmpartsonline.net is selling it for less than he can even get it for, plus $112 shipping of course -_-

Just going to hold off for now. I can get the spoiler anytime and have him paint it and swap it myself so that's no big deal.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Well everything was a go for the RS parts except the bumper is on backorder -_-
> 
> I was going to pay for the bumper trim obviously and the body guy was perfectly fine with all that. Gotta see if I Can get the spoiler though, hopefully that's not on backorder too. He was getting the bumper cover as it was under insurance but gmpartsonline.net is selling it for less than he can even get it for, plus $112 shipping of course -_-
> 
> Just going to hold off for now. I can get the spoiler anytime and have him paint it and swap it myself so that's no big deal.


Unless it is a GM bodyshop, have him buy the part or buy it and have it shipped the the body shop. He can still charge the insurance company for it.

Found this, not sure what your cost is though.









2017 CHEVROLET CRUZE Rear Bumper Htbk, w/RS package, w/park assist | eBay


2017 CHEVROLET CRUZE Bumper Assembly. We have for sale a 2017 CHEVROLET CRUZE [REAR_BUMPER]. Year: 2017. Condition and Options: CRUZE 18. Model: CHEVROLET CRUZE. Claims that result from the failure of other existing components.



www.ebay.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Unless it is a GM bodyshop, have him buy the part or buy it and have it shipped the the body shop. He can still charge the insurance company for it.
> 
> Found this, not sure what your cost is though.
> 
> ...


The spoiler isn't damaged though so he can't, that's all on me. He's replacing the entire liftgate so I figured while he had it off he could just put the RS one on instead.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was speaking to the rear bumper cover. Did I miss-read the post? I understand you have to foot the bill for the spoiler. I tried to find an aftermarket factory one, but did not see any, nor any on the used market, but I only spent about five minutes looking though.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The RS bumper cover itself is on backorder from GM and the insurance is paying for that. I would have had to buy the black trim insert part that's on the bottom of the cover.

That one you linked also has the rear park assist which I don't. It's got every package but the "driver assist" or whatever it's called. Now that I think about it I wonder if all the RS cars have that package as the parts listings don't say whether it's different. The standard one has a listing for with and without though.

Oh well like I said I'll just have him put it to stock and I'll get the RS spoiler myself and have him paint it and I'll swap it. For all I know the RS spoiler might be on backorder as well


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Even though that cover has the sensors, you can still use it. You could eventually figure out how to connect them if you wanted. He could buy it and install it and still charge the insurance company.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

True but the main problem is it's on backorder with no ETA. I'd like my car back sooner than later lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> True but the main problem is it's on backorder with no ETA. I'd like my car back sooner than later lol.


All the more reason to buy it. You'll get it in a few days, maybe save some money, get the RS look you want - win-win


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> All the more reason to buy it. You'll get it in a few days, maybe save some money, get the RS look you want - win-win


I might order it all with the spoiler and once everything shows up have him paint it all and slap it on myself. Still debating on not doing the bumper and just doing the spoiler - there was a thread here with a guy who put the RS spoiler on his Premier and it looks awesome as is with the factory bumper. I almost feel i fI do the rear bumper and not the front it'd look silly lol

All my parts are in already so it's just a point of waiting for paint and assembly and I'll have it back. Picked up a 2018 Altima as a rental yesterday and I don't like it at all. The interior feels so dated for a 2018 car. Feels more like a 2010 or something.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought all the parts were back-ordered. So it is just the spoiler? Who is footing the bill for the rental? If you pull out now won't the shop back charge you?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

No only the RS bumper is backordered. the bumper for the LS/LT/Premier was in stock. I haven't checked backorder status on the spoiler as of yet. The insurance company is footing the rental bill, $30/day up to $900 total. There's nothing to pull out on, I changed the order to the RS bumper and he called the next day and let me know it was on backorder so I told them to go ahead with the regular one then. Not knowing an ETA for the backorder I decided to just put the factory one back on


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> No only the RS bumper is backordered. the bumper for the LS/LT/Premier was in stock. I haven't checked backorder status on the spoiler as of yet. The insurance company is footing the rental bill, $30/day up to $900 total. There's nothing to pull out on, I changed the order to the RS bumper and he called the next day and let me know it was on backorder so I told them to go ahead with the regular one then. Not knowing an ETA for the backorder I decided to just put the factory one back on


That makes more sense now. What is the difference between the RS and LT spoiler?


----------



## PVMCGUIRE (Nov 28, 2019)

Added in some 12 inch subs to go into the trunk. Sounds pretty great. I’ll add in the rear deck 6x9’s eventually but for now I’m perfectly fine with just this. Might go to an actual audio shop to put in some kicker 6x9’s instead of me doing it


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> That makes more sense now. What is the difference between the RS and LT spoiler?


This is the RS. It's longer and has the bump in the middle









The non-RS cars is smaller and flat


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my car back today. The Redline badge looks awesome. They ended up replacing the bumper cover and entire lift gate


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my full set of Weather Tech floor mats that I got for Christmas today installed!




























Also got the fog light kit for Christmas as well. Just gotta get it installed and head to the dealer for programming. Surprised to see it's the projector not and not the new kit. She ordered the P/N I gave her which was the updated one for the new style kit. Oh well, happy to have them either way!










Just need to get my LED headlight bulbs installed now.


----------



## twigmoto (Aug 13, 2018)

Snagged one of those racer x intake manifolds on Black Friday. Had the time to put it on with the pcv kit. Any one out there install one of these before? Definitely had to make a parts store run. They only gave me two hose clamps and that’s including the pcv kit as well. Wasn’t about to leave the rest of the hoses without.


----------



## Lito245 (Dec 28, 2019)

i just lowered my Cruze on Eibach lowering springs


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED headlights installed. HOLY CRAP what a difference!









GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED Bulb Install


Got the GTR Ultra Gen 2 bulbs installed today. Not quite plug and play but still easy enough to do. First off the factory 9005 Halogen bulb pics at night, low and high beams, against a wall and looking out across my back yard. OEM Halogen: GTR Ultra Series 2: Now the problems. The...




www.cruzetalk.com





Before:


















After:


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> Got my GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED headlights installed. HOLY CRAP what a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at doing this to my GEN1. Low beams SUCK on it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Those look to have a good cutoff. I've been waiting to see Diode Dynamics come out with their SL1s for the Gen1, but they haven't yet.

I'm planning to do retrofits early this year, with LED bulbs (and the projectors modified as necessary for the bulbs), and that should finally make these headlights actually do something. Turning them up a full turn was a noticeable improvement, but they're still not great. My wife usually has to drive around with the fogs on at night, since they illuminate closer to the car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lito245 said:


> i just lowered my Cruze on Eibach lowering springs


Welcome Aboard!

Did you use sport struts / shocks with the springs?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Looking at doing this to my GEN1. Low beams SUCK on it.


You will need to actually buy some aftermarket headlights to make the LEDs perform as they should as the stock housings are not compatible with LEDs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Those look to have a good cutoff. I've been waiting to see Diode Dynamics come out with their SL1s for the Gen1, but they haven't yet.
> 
> I'm planning to do retrofits early this year, with LED bulbs (and the projectors modified as necessary for the bulbs), and that should finally make these headlights actually do something. Turning them up a full turn was a noticeable improvement, but they're still not great. My wife usually has to drive around with the fogs on at night, since they illuminate closer to the car.


As I said to Ravenkeeper above, the housings are not compatible with LEDs and that is why Diode Dynamics has yet to produce any LEDs for the Gen I. What are you planning on doing to the housings? I would be interested if you have a decent plan. I have looked extensively at retrofitting, but to get what I want will be about $2000 or so, soooo....Not yet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> As I said to Ravenkeeper above, the housings are not compatible with LEDs and that is why Diode Dynamics has yet to produce any LEDs for the Gen I. What are you planning on doing to the housings? I would be interested if you have a decent plan. I have looked extensively at retrofitting, but to get what I want will be about $2000 or so, soooo....Not yet.


Not sure - I have a friend that is very well known in the area to do a killer job on retrofits - he's actually done a good amount of lighting for SEMA show vehicles. He did the set of retros in my brother's Mustang (mini H1s), and the turned out fantastic:

























We did HIDs in that car, but he said since then, he's found a set of LED bulbs that he is very happy with regarding the performance. Just a touch lower than the 55W HIDs, but with none of the extra wiring. No ballasts, no extra harnesses - literal plug and play. We'll be either using a Mini H1, or the Mini D2S I believe - whichever is the best that he can fit in there. I'll be happy not to have to install ballasts or a power harness on the car.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> You will need to actually buy some aftermarket headlights to make the LEDs perform as they should as the stock housings are not compatible with LEDs.





Blasirl said:


> As I said to Ravenkeeper above, the housings are not compatible with LEDs and that is why Diode Dynamics has yet to produce any LEDs for the Gen I. What are you planning on doing to the housings? I would be interested if you have a decent plan. I have looked extensively at retrofitting, but to get what I want will be about $2000 or so, soooo....Not yet.


 I'm primarily looking for brighter/better (lows/HIGHs) lights for current light assemblies.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ravenkeeper said:


> I'm primarily looking for brighter/better (lows/HIGHs) lights for current light assemblies.


Best bet is to get a set of stock ones (or cheap China replacements) from eBay and buy some nice high end projectors and do a custom retrofit. There's guides all over the web on how to do it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A source for parts:





The Retrofit Source | The Best HID & LED Projector Headlight Upgrades


We're the world's largest supplier of high-end auto lighting upgrades. Shop our High Performance HID & LED Headlight Conversion Kits at TheRetrofitSource.com!




www.theretrofitsource.com





A thread on choices:




__





2012 Chevy Cruze retrofit-help - HiDplanet : The Official Automotive Lighting Forum


Get answers and advice on questions related to your specific project



www.hidplanet.com





An example:








2013 Chevy Cruze D2S HID Projector Retrofit Conversion Headlight Package


Customer Build Updates –Customer: Tim R –Vehicle: 2013 Chevy Cruze –Projectors: Mini D2S v3.0 –Lens Upgrades: None/Factory Clear –Shrouds: Iris –Bulbs: Morimoto –Ballasts: Morimoto –Paint Theme: A…




blackflamecustoms.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

But not this:


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> But not this:


??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a counterpoint as well:
*Please Stop Installing Aftermarket HID Headlights*


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Drove 500 miles to my nephew's house to ring in the new year. Before fireworks and festivities, my car was overdue for an oil change, tire rotation, and top off the wiper fluid. Went over 7500 miles and the OLM had been on 0 for part of the drive, but I was there within 600 miles of when the CHANGE ENGINE OIL SOON message first appeared on the display.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

To work then menards then home then bought a k&n intake


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

I replaced the cruise control switch on the wheel on my 2013. I have put enough use on that switch to rub the rubber selector knurling knob in to a sticky rubber wheel. Probably needed a new cruise control on/off switch too, turning on and off the trifecta tune dodging crazies on the German autobahn. Man I can’t wait to get back to the States ...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my fog light kit installed today. Tomorrow I'll swap the cabin air filter. Gotta call the dealer Monday and schedule the appointment to get the BCM programmed


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Got my fog light kit installed today. Tomorrow I'll swap the cabin air filter. Gotta call the dealer Monday and schedule the appointment to get the BCM programmed


Thats one thing I have to check is my cabin filter


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I bought the Fresh Breeze one. I used them in my Silverado and they were awesome. A lot easier to change in the truck though lol


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Designed speaker adapters to cut out on the cnc


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got the cabin filter swapped. Looks like it was about time ?‍♂


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Got the cabin filter swapped. Looks like it was about time ?‍♂
> 
> View attachment 285130
> 
> ...


Id say so !


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Got my k&n intake in the mail and played around with some different pages on my Ultragauge v1.2.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Installed my k&n intake and dry charger. Ssssshhhhhh choooooo


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Daughter helped me replace the lower Catalytic Converter, yesterday.

Pulled off the Upstream O2 Sensor, since it looked clogged when I replaced it in October. Looked almost as bad as the old one. I'm going to reset the codes, after my wife and son return from the base chapel's youth retreat, this weekend. May have to replace the upper CC and the Upstream O2 Sensor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The Bomb's total miles is about 87k, but I personally just passed 55,555.5 miles.
I was able to take a practice pic, but the camera died just prior to the moment with no where to turn off... bummer for me.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Added borla s type exhaust and the trifecta tune. 

With that, k&n intake and brisk racing plugs, this car is running great!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> The Bomb's total miles is about 88k, but I personally just passed 55,555.5 miles.
> I was able to take a practice pic, but the camera died just prior to the moment with no where to turn off... bummer for me.


I managed to take a little video last summer when my 02 Silverado rolled over 200k miles (321868km for you metric types).

Also left my car at my local independent shop today. They programmed my BCM for my fogs, did oil and filter and tire rotation. Currently at 11091mi (17849km)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Started to replace the wiper transmission for the second time, but found I only needed to tighten the wiper arm bolts 
Also re-cleaned my positive battery terminal - for the third time.

087036 mi.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Did this...









Also started installing my Garmin backup camera.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Today, I fixed an oil leak that stemmed from me not getting the oil return tube fully tightened from when I reinstalled the turbo, which I removed for the purpose of replacing the coolant line that runs behind it. 

I tried to replace the oil return tube without removing the cat. That was a mistake. Oil was dripping right on the cat and making a hell of a smoky mess. 

Getting that front cat retaining nut off was a serious piece of work. Halfway off, the rear side retaining clip decided to stop retaining so everything was just spinning and not coming off. 

Luckily, I was able to remove the band clamp along with the 3 nuts that connect the cat to the exhaust pipe. There was also another bracket but that came off easily.

So with all that off, and the O2 sensor harness disconnected, I was able to move the cat around and there, underneath, I spotted my opening. I had just enough room to get a long sawzall blade in there and was able to cut that last stud and free the cat. 

With the cat removed, the source of the oil leak was obvious and I was able to tighten up the oil return tube. 

The cat currently has 3 out of 4 connection points in place and there’s no unwanted movement. 

So dirty...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Got my backup camera installed









...and aimed


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oil Change - first one on this car that I did myself. After the dealer raised the CTD oil changes to $99, that made the decision for me (they were at $50 for the longest time, which I could easily justify having them do it versus me laying on my back). Switched to Pennzoil Platinum Euro L with an AC Delco filter.

Also checked the trans fluid on the car while I had it up - had I not done that, it would have been an hour or two endeavor. Instead, it took six. At least I know the fluid level is correct - the trans issues are from something else (probably that it's just a piece of **** transmission). That **** aeroshield is always a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I've done a bit lately. Gas hood prop/strut today. Wasn't hard either. The struts were like 20 bucks, maybe 25 on Amazon. Bear universal so you have to drill holes and they don't go right in but I think they look pretty clean.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Also why is everyone's car so dirty? Especially under the hood? Lol. Grab a rag and clean that thing. I do.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Because a lot of us live in states where half the year is spent driving around in snow, ice and salt? What does it matter to you how clean our vehicles are?

It's 2 degrees outside this morning - you can feel free to go grab a rag and clean our engine bay.


----------



## Nieboh (Feb 10, 2017)

Started feeling a loss of compression while driving so I took my (2014 Eco, 115,000 miles) to the dealer and they told me it needed a new coil pack and they would be happy to do it for $430. I told them I'll pick up the car this afternoon and do it myself for 1/3 their price.


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

I went to add a boost gauge to my Cruze over the weekend. Inadvertently I found that I had a pretty large antifreeze leak. Actually, I found two of them coincidently. The first one is a very small leak where the the inlet hose connects to the coolant water outlet. The second, I think, is where the coolant water outlet connects to the turbo cooling pipe. It's been a fun day of ordering parts and troubleshooting the s*** out of stuff.

Forgot to add that the wiper transmission has gone out as well so had to ordered one of those also.

67,xxx miles


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

New clutch and flywheel. 2012 cruze eco with 68,000 miles. Was told guy before me beat the **** out of it. Turns out it wasnt leaking from a seal it was leaking from thre flywheel. Also had the gm valve cover put on. Running amsoil 5w30 now. Clutch is so soft I could push it with my fingers. Car still shifts like a dream


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> I've done a bit lately. Gas hood prop/strut today. Wasn't hard either. The struts were like 20 bucks, maybe 25 on Amazon. Bear universal so you have to drill holes and they don't go right in but I think they look pretty clean.


I thought about doing that a few years back, but the kit was too much and they wouldn't answer my questions. Do you have a How-To: in the works?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I like the idea but hate the drilling part. One more spot for rust to start forming.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I thought about doing that a few years back, but the kit was too much and they wouldn't answer my questions. Do you have a How-To: in the works?


Yeah. I'm going to soon. It's really easy and the hardware total cost less than 35 bucks. Like 25 for the strut and 5 or 7 for the brackets. I'll post it tonight though I do like being the only person anywhere near here with that mod haha


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> I like the idea but hate the drilling part. One more spot for rust to start forming.


Cough cough paint the holes before bolting it in cough cough


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Installed gauge pods for the boost gauge and aeroforce interceptor (coming soon, ultragauge v1.2);








Still waiting on TB spacer for boost line hook up.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Didn't actually do anything by my wheels and tires showed up from Mr Wheel Deal. RTX R-Spec FF10's with Kumho rubbers. Just gotta wait for the snow to be done with for certain before I swap them. Also had them install new TPMS sensors and I picked up the TPMS activator tool from Tire Rack so I can set them up myself whenever I swap back and forth. I'm going to put snow tires on the stock wheels.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Also had them install new TPMS sensors and I picked up the TPMS activator tool from Tire Rack so I can set them up myself whenever I swap back and forth. I'm going to put snow tires on the stock wheels.


Good thinking. I actually carry mine in my glove box. I originally bought it for doing the winter tire swaps, but since I've been traveling so much, I also use it for on the road rotations.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Good thinking. I actually carry mine in my glove box. I originally bought it for doing the winter tire swaps, but since I've been traveling so much, I also use it for on the road rotations.


You must do an awful lot of driving! I keep mine in my trunk with the other important stuff.

*The Official What's in your Boot AKA The Junk in the Trunk Thread*


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Bought it a little over 2 years ago with 35,000 miles on it and currently sitting at 86,000.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bluelight said:


> Bought it a little over 2 years ago with 35,000 miles on it and currently sitting at 86,000.


I bought my '17 back in August with 6074 miles on it. Currently at about ~12,500. I've put more miles on in 6 months than the previous owner put on in almost 3 years lol


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> I bought my '17 back in August with 6074 miles on it. Currently at about ~12,500. I've put more miles on in 6 months than the previous owner put on in almost 3 years lol


That's how you get the good ones. Was it right off a lease? Find a nice car leased by an old lady who drives to the store and church once a week.


----------



## TSP (Feb 25, 2020)

Just added these blue LED DRL Strips that turn orange sequentially when you turn your turn signal, and I changed the yellow reflectors into clear blue ones


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Atstehley said:


> That's how you get the good ones. Was it right off a lease? Find a nice car leased by an old lady who drives to the store and church once a week.


No idea honestly. Found it on AutoTrader at a Toyota dealer lol. Was definitely owned by a woman - there's scratched inside the door handle from a ring (probably) and there was car seats in it. Either way it wasn't used much


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TSP said:


> Just added these blue LED DRL Strips that turn orange sequentially when you turn your turn signal, and I changed the yellow reflectors into clear blue ones


Welcome Aboard!

Be careful with the blue lighting. It is illegal where I'm from.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Be careful with the blue lighting. It is illegal where I'm from.


Absolutely - it is in most states, and can be considered "impersonating a police officer" if they really want to get into it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Absolutely - it is in most states, and can be considered "impersonating a police officer" if they really want to get into it.


This. Red and blue are the no-no's for front-facing colors unless you like getting repeatedly pulled over for it


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - I believe you can have them on if you are parked, but the second you start moving...nope.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

Today I got an alert from On Star that my check engine light was activated . My son uses the car and he confirmed it and also said the car is drinking gas. I called my dealership and they said that I could bring it right over. Long story short.....code P015B and they had to update the computer ECM. Cost me $244.00 . My car is a 2016 Premier with 20,500 miles on it. Kudos to my service guy for taking care of me so quickly. Usually have to wait a week to get an appointment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rmeav8r#106 said:


> Today I got an alert from On Star that my check engine light was activated . My son uses the car and he confirmed it and also said the car is drinking gas. I called my dealership and they said that I could bring it right over. Long story short.....code P015B and they had to update the computer ECM. Cost me $244.00 . My car is a 2016 Premier with 20,500 miles on it. Kudos to my service guy for taking care of me so quickly. Usually have to wait a week to get an appointment.


Potential causes for this code, P015B, to set are: 
Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leaks

Read more at: P015B O2 Sensor Delayed Response - Lean to Rich (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

Seems like you should still have some Powertrain warranty left. I would have thought $0.00. Not sure what this code has to do with the ECM.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

TSP said:


> Just added these blue LED DRL Strips that turn orange sequentially when you turn your turn signal, and I changed the yellow reflectors into clear blue ones
> View attachment 285767
> View attachment 285768
> View attachment 285769


??‍♂


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well it was 70 today so I said screw it and put the wheels on. It looks so much better. Definitely needs to get dropped a bit. Maybe 1" or so. Going to save for a set of coilovers.

Can't get the TPMS sensors to learn to the car though. I bought the proper tool. The instructions say it should blink but the light stays on solid. I'm thinking it might be because it was in such close proximity to the OEM wheels and sensors. Going to try it at work tomorrow. If that doesn't work in going to my friend who has the proper expensive tool. If that works I'm going to say the one I got is defective or something


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Well it was 70 today so I said screw it and put the wheels on. It looks so much better. Definitely needs to get dropped a bit. Maybe 1" or so. Going to save for a set of coilovers.
> 
> Can't get the TPMS sensors to learn to the car though. I bought the proper tool. The instructions say it should blink but the light stays on solid. I'm thinking it might be because it was in such close proximity to the OEM wheels and sensors. Going to try it at work tomorrow. If that doesn't work in going to my friend who has the proper expensive tool. If that works I'm going to say the one I got is defective or something
> 
> ...


I'll be honest I'm not a fan of aftermarket wheels but those don't look too bad you should get your windows done. Car would look good all black


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diamond193 said:


> I'll be honest I'm not a fan of aftermarket wheels but those don't look too bad you should get your windows done. Car would look good all black


The windows are done, it's just here in MA there's a 35% limit so that's 35% lol. I wish I had gone darker though but didn't want to deal with the hassle


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I just put on a rear window lip.








And now with a side pipe to!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Well it was 70 today so I said screw it and put the wheels on. It looks so much better. Definitely needs to get dropped a bit. Maybe 1" or so. Going to save for a set of coilovers.
> 
> Can't get the TPMS sensors to learn to the car though. I bought the proper tool. The instructions say it should blink but the light stays on solid. I'm thinking it might be because it was in such close proximity to the OEM wheels and sensors. Going to try it at work tomorrow. If that doesn't work in going to my friend who has the proper expensive tool. If that works I'm going to say the one I got is defective or something
> 
> ...


Did you get the proper frequency sensors? They changed in 2017, if I recall, but not on all vehicles at once.

Wheels look great, by the way.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Did you get the proper frequency sensors? They changed in 2017, if I recall, but not on all vehicles at once.
> 
> Wheels look great, by the way.


I believe so. I got them from MR Wheel Deal. Wheels, tires, sensors, etc mounted and ready to go. I emailed them this morning and they said they sensors are supposed to be programmed for the car when they install them. Going to swing by my buddies place after work and see if he can get them to work. Tried at work this morning and it wouldn't do anything. The instructions for the tool say that the light is supposed to blink but it doesn't - it just stays on solid.

Tire Rack says they're supposed to be 433MHz sensors and the proper tool (which I got from them and they confirmed make/model first) is the VT06 scan tool


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Does the tool work with your factory wheels/tires?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Does the tool work with your factory wheels/tires?


You know what - I never thought to check honestly. I'll try when I get home this afternoon


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> The windows are done, it's just here in MA there's a 35% limit so that's 35% lol. I wish I had gone darker though but didn't want to deal with the hassle


never got the point in tinting 35 I couldnt even tell Your windows are done thats how light 35 is. I always do mine in 20 and the rear window in 5. its not legal but never had issues.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diamond193 said:


> never got the point in tinting 35 I couldnt even tell Your windows are done thats how light 35 is. I always do mine in 20 and the rear window in 5. its not legal but never had issues.


Well 35% is better than stock which was nothing lol.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Does the tool work with your factory wheels/tires?


Too works fine with the OEM wheels. My friend's snap on tool wouldn't even pick up the new ones. He said either the batteries are dead, there's none in them or there's no sensors in the wheels at all. Stopping at his shop again Thursday. Going to pull one tire and see if there's even any sensors in there. There better be, they charged me $180 for them ?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Or they put the wrong frequency sensors in - they should be 433 MHz - it's very possible that they used 315MHz sensors, which weren't used on the 2nd gen Cruze.

Either way, I think they owe you some money...


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Just put on EBC slotted and dimpled rotors and new pads. Front and rear. Like they feel.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Or they put the wrong frequency sensors in - they should be 433 MHz - it's very possible that they used 315MHz sensors, which weren't used on the 2nd gen Cruze.
> 
> Either way, I think they owe you some money...


Looking like they didn't put them in at all. They asked for a pic of the stem and cap to see if they did indeed install them or not.. The valve stems are all metal so it looks like they just put metal stems in. They got back to me last night and said they'd be bringing the issue up with the manager when they come in this morning so we'lls ee what happens. They're base in IL. Even if they were the wrong frequency my buddy's Snap-On scanner would have gotten some kind of reading from them but it said "no sensor found" at all 4 corners.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Some TPMS sensors do have metal stems, for what it's worth. But yes, it sounds like they were not put in, or the batteries died.

I bought a set of "new" takeouts for the Cruze's summer wheels back in 2015, and at least one of them doesn't work. One of them will, but you always get stopped a wheel or two after the relearn by one that doesn't learn. I have a set that worked, that I took out of the Sonic wheels I run on my Volt for winter, that were the correct 315 MHz (my Volt is 433), and have those at the ready to go in the next time the Cruze needs tires...but the Fuel Maxes do last quite a while, especially given that they're not run from about November to April.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Some TPMS sensors do have metal stems, for what it's worth. But yes, it sounds like they were not put in, or the batteries died.
> 
> I bought a set of "new" takeouts for the Cruze's summer wheels back in 2015, and at least one of them doesn't work. One of them will, but you always get stopped a wheel or two after the relearn by one that doesn't learn. I have a set that worked, that I took out of the Sonic wheels I run on my Volt for winter, that were the correct 315 MHz (my Volt is 433), and have those at the ready to go in the next time the Cruze needs tires...but the Fuel Maxes do last quite a while, especially given that they're not run from about November to April.


Yea not a single one of these worked so I'm assuming they're not in there lol


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Some TPMS sensors do have metal stems, for what it's worth. But yes, it sounds like they were not put in, or the batteries died.
> 
> I bought a set of "new" takeouts for the Cruze's summer wheels back in 2015, and at least one of them doesn't work. One of them will, but you always get stopped a wheel or two after the relearn by one that doesn't learn. I have a set that worked, that I took out of the Sonic wheels I run on my Volt for winter, that were the correct 315 MHz (my Volt is 433), and have those at the ready to go in the next time the Cruze needs tires...but the Fuel Maxes do last quite a while, especially given that they're not run from about November to April.


So they emailed me back and said they're not installed. They're sending me a set and they're going to refund me up to $20/tire to get them installed. $20 seems a bit low to dismount, install, mount and balance though but we'll see. Local place quoted me $20 just to pop a tire bead and see if there was indeed a sensor in there. Plus now I need to take time from work to get this done. Joy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd definitely pay to have it done, and if it costs more than the $20, you dispute the charge on your credit card.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Replaced the Upper Catalytic Converter today. STUPID CLAMP BROKE ON ME!!! Once I had her all put back together, I change the oil & filter. I was going to remove & re-seal the oil pan, but they didn't have the correct size socket to work with the bolts. 

Old Clamp:









Old Clamp (showing break):









Coolant leak?









New Catalytic Converter IN (from above, with new clamp, no picnic putting the new clamp on):









NEW Catalytic Converter IN (from below):


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Daryl said:


> Haven't seen a topic like this on here yet, but if this is in the wrong place mods feel free to move it please.
> 
> Anyhow to stick with the topic I did my first AMSOIL oil change today.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Wash, clayed, waxed, detailed inside and out in a very OCD fashion. And detailed the engine bay.








Did the same for her garage buddy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Washed her up and changed the filter for the last time before changing the oil again.
88386 miles on the clock


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Finally took her out ! waxed her and colleen my colorado, the look good together lol 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

@WillL84 Are those 255/35 r18 tires?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Installed Daewoo J300 cargo net.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> View attachment 285917



Did our fuel filter/water separator today, as well.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

-loki- said:


> @WillL84 Are those 255/35 r18 tires?


255/40-18


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Replaced the Upper Catalytic Converter today. STUPID CLAMP BROKE ON ME!!! Once I had her all put back together, I change the oil & filter. I was going to remove & re-seal the oil pan, but they didn't have the correct size socket to work with the bolts.
> 
> Old Clamp:
> View attachment 285910
> ...


What motor does your Cruze have? 1.4 LUV? If so I got some questions.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> What motor does your Cruze have? 1.4 LUV? If so I got some questions.


1.4turbo


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> 1.4turbo


Speaking of which, blew a hose last night. Now, I'm fixing to take off, fix it, and get it home. Hopefully, AutoZone or the stealership is open.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I went sparco and momo today. Teehee


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Installed some of my LED bulbs, then took some back out. Went with the Sylvania ZEVO for the reverse and rear running/brake. Left those in. Went with the amber ZEO for the rear signals and bought resistor harnesses. The bulb side of the harness is so loose in the housing it's not even funny. Couple that with nowhere really good to mount the resistor body behind the light and decided to keep the stock ones for now. Also got some standard Sylvania 921 LED's for the rear inside markers but they were terrible - just a red dot instead of lighting everything up. Need to get some different 921's.

I have some LED ones for the front's that have been waiting for the harnesses. Might play with those tomorrow and see if there's somewhere better to actually mount the resistors under the hood. It'd be nice if I could just install an electronic flasher relay like I did in my 99 and 02 Silverado's to cure the hyperflash. **** new cars and their BCM-controlled everything these days ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Changed the oil today, some Penzoil 5w30 ultra platinum and went on a drive out of town and found some Texas Bluebonnets. They kind of match!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Installed some of my LED bulbs, then took some back out. Went with the Sylvania ZEVO for the reverse and rear running/brake. Left those in. Went with the amber ZEO for the rear signals and bought resistor harnesses. The bulb side of the harness is so loose in the housing it's not even funny. Couple that with nowhere really good to mount the resistor body behind the light and decided to keep the stock ones for now. Also got some standard Sylvania 921 LED's for the rear inside markers but they were terrible - just a red dot instead of lighting everything up. Need to get some different 921's.
> 
> I have some LED ones for the front's that have been waiting for the harnesses. Might play with those tomorrow and see if there's somewhere better to actually mount the resistors under the hood. It'd be nice if I could just install an electronic flasher relay like I did in my 99 and 02 Silverado's to cure the hyperflash. **** new cars and their BCM-controlled everything these days ?


I know DD is a bit pricey for some, but they work well.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ravenkeeper said:


> 1.4turbo


How did you know your cat was bad, my girl has a metallic sound from underneath that also sounds like running water sometimes and hers has the same motor your Cruze has but on a sonic. Any and all info will help


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> How did you know your cat was bad, my girl has a metallic sound from underneath that also sounds like running water sometimes and hers has the same motor your Cruze has but on a sonic. Any and all info will help


That sounds like a transmission problem to me, low fluid. Does the water sound happen when you put it in gear? Or could be the AC

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Speaking of which, blew a hose last night. Now, I'm fixing to take off, fix it, and get it home. Hopefully, AutoZone or the stealership is open.


Second time in 20K miles to replace the Water Outlet Housing. Last time, it was the coupler between the WOH and the Reservoir Hose.









Almost done replacing the WOH.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> How did you know your cat was bad, my girl has a metallic sound from underneath that also sounds like running water sometimes and hers has the same motor your Cruze has but on a sonic. Any and all info will help


Between the attached picture of the code that tripped, just before replacing the Catalytic Converter, and replacing 2 other Upstream O2 Sensors.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> I went sparco and momo today. Teehee
> 
> View attachment 286017
> View attachment 286018
> ...





RoninDusette said:


> I went sparco and momo today. Teehee
> 
> View attachment 286017
> View attachment 286018
> View attachment 286019


where do you race at ?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diamond193 said:


> where do you race at ?


Got a chuckle from that too. The seats sure. getting rid of the airbag for some fake-carbon covered flimsy wheel? That'll be fun when you wreck.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Got a chuckle from that too. The seats sure. getting rid of the airbag for some fake-carbon covered flimsy wheel? That'll be fun when you wreck.


I guess hed rather have that steering wheel then his teeth.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The insurance company will love that one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Got a chuckle from that too. The seats sure. getting rid of the airbag for some fake-carbon covered flimsy wheel? That'll be fun when you wreck.





Diamond193 said:


> I guess hed rather have that steering wheel then his teeth.





MP81 said:


> The insurance company will love that one.


No need to be snipey here. To each his own. We all have done things others do not approve of, including me. Be constructive before destructive.

Thanks to you all for helping to keep the peace here. I need to come here to zen out sometimes, especially during the quarantine. 

Stay Healthy all!


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey, to all bumping gums, at least I actually wash my car. And I actually had the balls to do a seat swap AND fab the brackets, instead of just talking about it. Same with the wheel. I see HELLA people post up pictures of their car under the hood with some new expensive toy they got with no tune (that makes me chuckle, too), and an absolutely FILTHY dirt hole of an engine. Same with people with rims who aren't lowered. HELLA ugly. If you wanted a truck, get a truck. #thatwheelgaptho So bleh.  (boom... haha). So we done with the trash talking? Because I am sure I can find plenty of things to ridicule mercilessly on your cars... 

I just wanted to see what it would feel like. I am also going to get a 5 point harness in it, so airbag not really needed, and I was planning on retiring it soon to be track only... but nobody really asked. I have two project cars (both honda, both getting K-swapped and turbocharged. I want to hit 11s and eventually 10s in one of them). So, yeah. I race. I used to frequent Sac raceway, but lately I have been wanting to try autocross. So yeah... you guys got it out of your system?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

New Jewelry!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> Hey, to all bumping gums, at least I actually wash my car. And I actually had the balls to do a seat swap AND fab the brackets, instead of just talking about it. Same with the wheel. I see HELLA people post up pictures of their car under the hood with some new expensive toy they got with no tune (that makes me chuckle, too), and an absolutely FILTHY dirt hole of an engine. Same with people with rims who aren't lowered. HELLA ugly. If you wanted a truck, get a truck. #thatwheelgaptho So bleh.  (boom... haha). So we done with the trash talking? Because I am sure I can find plenty of things to ridicule mercilessly on your cars...
> 
> I just wanted to see what it would feel like. I am also going to get a 5 point harness in it, so airbag not really needed, and I was planning on retiring it soon to be track only... but nobody really asked. I have two project cars (both honda, both getting K-swapped and turbocharged. I want to hit 11s and eventually 10s in one of them). So, yeah. I race. I used to frequent Sac raceway, but lately I have been wanting to try autocross. So yeah... you guys got it out of your system?


Take it down a notch please.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We should probably combine these two threads, no?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> We should probably combine these two threads, no?


I was thinking the same. No point really in having two of the same lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> We should probably combine these two threads, no?





WillL84 said:


> I was thinking the same. No point really in having two of the same lol


What is the link to the other thread?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> What is the link to the other thread?











What did you do WITH your Cruze today


Got something to share about your CRUZE and what you have been up to? Do share. (Every model specific forums have this kind of thread, so why not here?) Being as thread starter, I'll start by telling that I bought a custom trunk liner from a local specialty shop.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> What did you do WITH your Cruze today
> 
> 
> Got something to share about your CRUZE and what you have been up to? Do share. (Every model specific forums have this kind of thread, so why not here?) Being as thread starter, I'll start by telling that I bought a custom trunk liner from a local specialty shop.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. They are actually two different things.

In simplest terms one you did some mods or something TO it and the other you went somewhere WITH it. There are many variations on that and in the narrowest terms they could mean the same thing. I had thought there were two with the same title. It seemed I had saw one in the diesel section, but it could have been my imagination. If enough want it combined then I'll come back around again.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This is the one I was talking about: What did you do to your Cruze today?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> This is the one I was talking about: What did you do to your Cruze today?


Perfect. I agree. They will be combined into the one in the general discussion area.

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Installed a big new battery yesterday and finished up this morning!










88596
26MAR2020


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Perfect. I agree. They will be combined into the one in the general discussion area.
> 
> Thanks!


Now it dosnt show when somone posted in this section it just says NA


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Now it dosnt show when somone posted in this section it just says NA


I am not following. My post above 2d ago and yours says 21h ago - as of when I answered you.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Installed a big new battery yesterday and finished up this morning!
> 
> View attachment 286113
> 
> ...


Nice, I quite enjoy the bigger battery and big 3 kit, car starts much faster and electronics dont dim lights. Windows also roll a little faster.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Taking her for a drive today. Been parked for like a week and a half now because of the quarantine  
Gonna be a nice scenic drive in the rain though w/ a gas and grocery pit stop.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Taking her for a drive today. Been parked for like a week and a half now because of the quarantine
> Gonna be a nice scenic drive in the rain though w/ a gas and grocery pit stop.


I'm considered "essential" and put on 50 miles per day here. I'm not sure I like being "essential" though. All the "nonessential" personal are off with pay!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I am not following. My post above 2d ago and yours says 21h ago - as of when I answered you.


I'm talking about on the main page when you select the section


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahh, yeah that is odd...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> I'm talking about on the main page when you select the section





MP81 said:


> View attachment 286133
> 
> 
> Ahh, yeah that is odd...


The one you are selecting is the redirect to the actual post. The one that was in the General Discussion section actually no longer exists.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I'm considered "essential" and put on 50 miles per day here. I'm not sure I like being "essential" though. All the "nonessential" personal are off with pay!


Same here but about 40 miles a day.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> The one you are selecting is the redirect to the actual post. The one that was in the General Discussion section actually no longer exists.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure what the point is.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Not sure what the point is.
> 
> View attachment 286139


Because I cant see if anyone posted in the section without checking it. I have to click on the redirect link. Then go to the last page of the section then scroll allll the way down to the end to see if anyone posted. How is this better then what it was.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Swapped out the PDIM yesterday, so now this is available...







Today I was seeing how much of the junk I have with me would fit in the car, and how much I have to ship home in case I have to leave. Regretting not bringing my back rack kit. Would be nice to have the extra space. Was planning on getting it during my next visit home, but plans maybe changing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Because I cant see if anyone posted in the section without checking it. I have to click on the redirect link. Then go to the last page of the section then scroll allll the way down to the end to see if anyone posted. How is this better then what it was.


Good question. When I combined them, I chose one to be the final one. I will send this up to the Admins to sort out. Do you remember the other section where the twin thread came from? Was it Off Topic? Wherever it is, that would be the link to use.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It is in Off Topic and it also has a redirect. I'll ask.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

First, instead of selecting the last page and scrolling, use the Jump to Latest link next to the Follow Button instead of selecting the last page etc. That will save a bit of aggravation.

I have asked the Admin's and am now waiting to see if they answer.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> First, instead of selecting the last page and scrolling, use the Jump to Latest link next to the Follow Button instead of selecting the last page etc. That will save a bit of aggravation.
> 
> I have asked the Admin's and am now waiting to see if they answer.


Ok thanks alot just tryn figure this out. I didnt see anything wrong with the way it used to be


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Take it down a notch please.


Me take it down a notch? Lol. I haven't responded at all after that, and they shouldn't have been talking like that.  It cuts both ways, man.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Ok thanks alot just tryn figure this out. I didnt see anything wrong with the way it used to be


It was a duplicate thread, that's all.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> Me take it down a notch? Lol. I haven't responded at all after that, and they shouldn't have been talking like that.  It cuts both ways, man.


If you read back, I said pretty much the same thing to them. Just trying to keep the peace is all.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

New cam cover, fresh oil change, and putting in a new set of plugs today. Gonna try this thread chaser tool. Will report back on how this thread chaser works... was only a few bucks at the auto parts store.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> If you read back, I said pretty much the same thing to them. Just trying to keep the peace is all.


Word. Same here. I just don't abide when it comes to trash talking because I can hand it right back, and I have been doing my best to do nothing more than to help and be a part of the community. If I wanted a flame war I'd go back to the honda tech forums. ha.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Made use of the fact it is beautiful out today to get one of five cars' changed over from the winter setup. Even if it does decide to snow again, it's not like we're going anywhere.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> New cam cover, fresh oil change, and putting in a new set of plugs today. Gonna try this thread chaser tool. Will report back on how this thread chaser works... was only a few bucks at the auto parts store.


Thread chaser works great. Used some anti seize on the threads and spun it in and off a few times and cleaned the threads and the debris was trapped in the anti seize between the threads instead of inside the cylinder.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Installed ZZP TB spacer and Big 3 wiring kit. Ran vacuum line inside the car for boost gauge. Blacked out the front and rear bowties. ZZP pillar going in tomorrow.





























Car needs a bath...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since it's not really going anywhere (aside from to the grocery store every week or two), it might as well be clean since it sits just outside the kitchen window and we look at it every day. Always nice to do the first wash and wax of the season, get all that winter "off", though it really wasn't all that dirty since whenever the last touchless wash it got.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Didn't do anything to it but stopped at my usual lookout spot on my way to work and snapped this sweet pic


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I passed a milestone ...









13APR20


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Yesterday, I washed all three vehicles. Today, I'm (physically) paying for it. I did my truck first, then the Cruze (daughter helped, since she drives it the most), and then my wife's MB (son helped, while we discussed a homework report that he is working on). After my daughter and I washed, vacuumed the Cruze, we redid the front bow tie.

Post-wash, in garage digging for the leftover vinyl from the first time that we did bow ties.









Daughter starting to cut the vinyl. 










Daughter getting ready to move it out of the driveway, while I was getting wife's MB.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ripped my glove box back apart to see why the lamp was not still lit. I found that the LED lamp wire does not like to stay under the clips. I also put a new mud flap on to replace a busted one.


----------



## fusion66 (Sep 26, 2013)

I downloaded the Trifecta tune into my '18 Premier and remarkably I no longer miss my 2.0L Regal quite so much.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

fusion66 said:


> I downloaded the Trifecta tune into my '18 Premier and remarkably I no longer miss my 2.0L Regal quite so much.


Man I can't wait to get mine in. Was thinking of waiting until the powertrain warranty is up but I just want to get it now lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine is going in after the dyno pulls are done this Saturday.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been trying to decide whether to do one or not, I pay her off next month so maybe I'll put a little aside for mods ! Lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fusion66 (Sep 26, 2013)

WillL84 said:


> Man I can't wait to get mine in. Was thinking of waiting until the powertrain warranty is up but I just want to get it now lol.


Therefore, I recommend you order the Pedal Commander forthwith; it is an electronic throttle controller that attaches between the throttle pedal and the ecm (and is therefore easily removable before a service visit). This device proportionately increases the amount of gasoline at all positions of the throttle. It is fully adjustable and in my opinion produces the same effect as a well-written tune. Installation is simplicity itself and in use it will astound you.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just changed the oil the other day on my '13 cruze if that counts? She has 40,000 miles on her now. Still running great!!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BU54 said:


> Just changed the oil the other day on my '13 cruze if that counts? She has 40,000 miles on her now. Still running great!!!


Nice and I thought my '13 with 57k had low miles.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thebigzeus said:


> Nice and I thought my '13 with 57k had low miles.


I use my cruze mainly for road trips due to the great MPG. My 2003 S-10 with 161,000 on her is my work vehicle. That still runs great but living in the salt belt is taking it's toll on her.


----------



## nicholas_cruz (Nov 12, 2018)

2012 1.4L RS turbo 60,000+ manual
Installed: 
-4H-TECH Short Shifter
-BNR Throttle Body Spacer
-Clutch Accumulator Bypass
-Forge BPV

Can Definitely feel the difference with the short shifter installed.
The clutch pedal feel when shifting from 1-2 is night and day. The Clutch Accumulator Bypass I absolutely recommend to anyone with a manual transmission. 100% worth the money.
As for the TB spacer I felt a noticeable difference in throttle response but nothing major. Mainly purchased for the PCV fix later on.
Forge BPV I bought for longevity to replace the plastic OEM part. This mod may have a slight significance in holding boost in conjunction with the TB Spacer for responsiveness but I'm not too sure!
Drove around for about 20 miles today and no issues  will check back in a few months for another review.

Thinking about an intercooler from zzp or cx racing next


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

TL : DR need help reconnecting the charge pipe to the intercooler on the driver's side.

So, I wanted to test the NGK bkr7e 4644 today.. installed plugs fine, coil is new. Cleaned the sensors and used some dielectric grease. In the past, I've removed the turbocharge pipe to the intercooler(attached to the turbo) and found some oil residue but no amount to accumulate to much, cleaned that gasket and reinstalled.

I decided to check and clean the other charge tube, noticed oil on the charge tube sensor before the throttle body, little oil at the throttle body. Holy ****... I didn't remove the bumper, I removed the shield underneath and tried my best.... I failed miserably. I almost had it out pulling it up past the cooling fan, but felt like something was gonna break if I forced it. Cleaned out both ends of the tube and what I could in the intercooler connection.

Get the **** thing back in alignment and this is round 2 of the fun...that fkin clip on the intercooler beat my ass today...I thought I got it on correctly(after about an hour) and buttoned everything back up. Started the car and idles smooth...I'm bnr tuned and a 1/4 mile after my house is a steep hill, downshift and the turbo kicks in and get a hiccup...followed by a complete power loss and the car falls on its face.. any time the boost would build it would fall on its face.

Thought maybe the plugs/springs.. check it over on the side of the road, looks good? Drove into town which felt like limp mode, no turbo, to the auto parts store. Pop the hood and shake the turbocharge pipe..it's not even connected anymore....skies were filled with dark clouds and we had a thunderstorm coming... took half the shield screws off and bent it to gain access... tried my best to snap it on...felt secure...it started to rain and screwed in all but 2 on the shield and went home...it boosted pretty good on the way home but still not right. it's still raining..

Any tips for this clip and securing this?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you try swearing at it? Loudly?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Did you try swearing at it? Loudly?


 I'm off work today, going to try again. This time, I'll jack up the front to give me more room to work from underneath. Weather is nice except that 74 degrees and sunny feels like 95 out atm 🤷‍♂️

On a positive note, after removing the pipe from the throttle body, it was still clean and dry. No oil residue or a little pooled up by the throttle blade.. awesome. Back to work... hope this goes smoothly


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Success! That was easy with the added room underneath. There are 2 nubs on the intercooler at 12 and 6 position, line them up and all good. Air temps looking better than before... cruze on


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Disassembled my cluster for a makeover.


----------



## VioletandPink (May 17, 2019)

I Installed my new ZZP downpipe.It took a few hours longer than expected due to a lot of rust on the nuts/bolts, but I got it done eventually.I now have a catless downpipe,exhaust resonator delete and muffler delete.It's LOUD and raspy while still being deep sounding and I LOVE it.The downpipe honestly added a lot more exhaust note than I expected coming from my previous exhaust(muffler and resonator delete).Slightly quicker spooling(spools 200-300 rpm sooner),not a mind blowing difference.I bought it for the exhaust note rather than power and I am not dissapointed as it made the exhaust much louder and raspier than it was.


----------



## nicholas_cruz (Nov 12, 2018)

VioletandPink said:


> I Installed my new ZZP downpipe.It took a few hours longer than expected due to a lot of rust on the nuts/bolts, but I got it done eventually.I now have a catless downpipe,exhaust resonator delete and muffler delete.It's LOUD and raspy while still being deep sounding and I LOVE it.The downpipe honestly added a lot more exhaust note than I expected coming from my previous exhaust(muffler and resonator delete).Slightly quicker spooling(spools 200-300 rpm sooner),not a mind blowing difference.I bought it for the exhaust note rather than power and I am not dissapointed as it made the exhaust much louder and raspier than it was.


Nice! Where did you order the down pipe? I know zzp is sold out on their website


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm the proud new owner of this:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I'm the proud new owner of this:
> 
> View attachment 286740


Got your TTR mount in?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Got your TTR mount in?


Sure did. BZZZZZ

89490


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

My Cruze hadn't gone any further than Chick-fil-A since the beginning of March. This last weekend, hooked a U-Haul motorcycle trailer to it, and took a trip across Texas to visit my nephew and retrieve my motorcycle. Cruze wasn't happy. I figured the fuel was getting stale, and the temperature and trailer weren't helping. Ran the tank down until the light came on, than refilled with fresh 93 octane. That helped, but there was still a lot of stumbling and hesitation. A quick search mentioned spark plugs. I checked the owner's manual, which says to replace them at 60,000 miles. I was at 88,000 and they were last replaced...never, so it was probably about time. I changed the oil and replaced the spark plugs. The car ran great for the return trip, although the added weight/drag of the motorcycle and trailer drug the fuel economy down to levels I hadn't seen since I sold my old Jeep. Upon arrival, I topped off the fuel tank and added 3 OZ of sta-bil.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Replaced and greased the spark plug boots yesterday. Unfortunately, after it was already done, I found the discussion about not using anti-seize on the spark plugs.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my new dash cam installed - Blackvue DR750S-2CH. Used the Power Magic EZ that plugs into the OBD2 port. Finally be nice to not deal with the hassle of using the GoPro on a daily basis.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my Diode Dynamics SLF yellow fog bulbs installed. So much nicer


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Got my Diode Dynamics SLF yellow fog bulbs installed. So much nicer


I have mine in a box in the basement waiting for nicer days. I have an issue with the harness I have to sort out. I sure could use them now though.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

First coolant issue at 82k miles. Noticed the sweet smell coming thru the vents. Pop the hood and found a wet spot on top of the transmission housing directly below the tank. Noticed a droplet hanging from the tank close to that hose. Replaced with a Dorman, pretty cheap and easy. Hardest part was removing the shield to drain the coolant first. Reused the hoses, looked good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Replaced my windshield last Friday and today the car wash opened, washed her up and then had the windshield re-tinted.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Replaced my windshield last Friday and today the car wash opened, washed her up and then had the windshield re-tinted.


I've always thought about tinting my windshields. Never have maybee I will on the cruze when I get the windows redone. When I bought the car whoever had it before me tinted everything 35 which is completely pointless because you can see right through it. So ill have the back window done in 5 and the 4 others done in 20


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diamond193 said:


> I've always thought about tinting my windshields. Never have maybee I will on the cruze when I get the windows redone. When I bought the car whoever had it before me tinted everything 35 which is completely pointless because you can see right through it. So ill have the back window done in 5 and the 4 others done in 20


Here in MA the limit is 35 and you can't put ANYTHING on the windshield (even a clear ceramic one). I had mine done at 35 and it's barely noticeable. I think I might get it redone at like 20-25 or something and just sign the waiver they give you. My truck was dark (not sure of the exact %) and over the years I had it I never once got hassled for it. I also see plenty of people driving around here with super dark tint


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> I've always thought about tinting my windshields. Never have maybee I will on the cruze when I get the windows redone. When I bought the car whoever had it before me tinted everything 35 which is completely pointless because you can see right through it. So ill have the back window done in 5 and the 4 others done in 20


Just a quick point to the 5% on the back, I did it and kind of regret it, cannot see when back in up through it at night and sometimes on cloudy days. Just increases the risk I think. Otherwise I love it. And yes I even have ultra bright LED backup lights that help but don’t fully alleviate it.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Just a quick point to the 5% on the back, I did it and kind of regret it, cannot see when back in up through it at night and sometimes on cloudy days. Just increases the risk I think. Otherwise I love it. And yes I even have ultra bright LED backup lights that help but don’t fully alleviate it.


I tint all my vehichles with 5 on the back dont need to see out the rear anyways. I just put the windows down to back up at night


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Here in MA the limit is 35 and you can't put ANYTHING on the windshield (even a clear ceramic one). I had mine done at 35 and it's barely noticeable. I think I might get it redone at like 20-25 or something and just sign the waiver they give you. My truck was dark (not sure of the exact %) and over the years I had it I never once got hassled for it. I also see plenty of people driving around here with super dark tint


Pa is the same way with 35 beeing legal but NOBODY uses it and they wont pull you over for it. Everytime I see it which is rare I just shake my head.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Got my new dash cam installed - Blackvue DR750S-2CH. Used the Power Magic EZ that plugs into the OBD2 port. Finally be nice to not deal with the hassle of using the GoPro on a daily basis.


Well I'm not impressed. The video quality at 1080/60 is crap compared to my GoPro at 1080/60. Blackvue seems to way over sharpen their video for some reason and it makes it look bad. I picked it up for a steal though so maybe I'll toss it in the wife's Yukon XL and I might pick up the VIOFO A129 Pro Duo instead. Much better video quality.

The Blackvue 60FPS is actually 62.5FPS too. I have a YT channel that I use dashcam clips for and I use After Effects for video editing. That 2.5 FPS extra screws with the audio timing. First video I did the audio stops or even replays all over the place. Probably due to shortening/pausing/splicing clips together in AE. I switched to the 30FPS mode but haven't tried doing any editing yet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Well I'm not impressed. The video quality at 1080/60 is crap compared to my GoPro at 1080/60. Blackvue seems to way over sharpen their video for some reason and it makes it look bad. I picked it up for a steal though so maybe I'll toss it in the wife's Yukon XL and I might pick up the VIOFO A129 Pro Duo instead. Much better video quality.
> 
> The Blackvue 60FPS is actually 62.5FPS too. I have a YT channel that I use dashcam clips for and I use After Effects for video editing. That 2.5 FPS extra screws with the audio timing. First video I did the audio stops or even replays all over the place. Probably due to shortening/pausing/splicing clips together in AE. I switched to the 30FPS mode but haven't tried doing any editing yet.


Vortex always delivers good reviews, here is his latest on Blackvue:








Blackvue DR750S-2CH Review - Vortex Radar


Blackvue's latest top of the line dashcam is the DR750S-2CH. It's an excellent all-around dash cam. Let's find out why in this Blackvue DR750S-2CH review.




www.vortexradar.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Got tired of waiting for my tire shop to open and changed the winters to summers on my Cruze and my daughters Cobalt. 

89909


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Vortex always delivers good reviews, here is his latest on Blackvue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I did the firmware upgrade and while it's better it's still not on par with the GoPro. GoPro needs to make a dual can dash cam with their awesome sensors and processing. I just watched a video and the A129 Pro Dual and the Thinkware U1000 both look better than the DR900S which is also 4k. The U1000 is $500 though where the A129 Pro Dual is $250. The A129 Pro also had sightly better quality than the U1000 and both had superior night performance compared to the Blackvue

Here's image comparisons from the DR750S and Hero 4 Session both at 1080/60.

















Here's the video I just watched and it should start at the section where they compare video quality:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Yea I did the firmware upgrade and while it's better it's still not on par with the GoPro. GoPro needs to make a dual can dash cam with their awesome sensors and processing. I just watched a video and the A129 Pro Dual and the Thinkware U1000 both look better than the DR900S which is also 4k. The U1000 is $500 though where the A129 Pro Dual is $250. The A129 Pro also had sightly better quality than the U1000 and both had superior night performance compared to the Blackvue
> 
> Here's image comparisons from the DR750S and Hero 4 Session both at 1080/60.
> 
> ...


I have a purpose made camera in my Cruze, but really need to upgrade it. I have been looking at the Blackvues, but I need mine more for security than general recording. I was hoping to find something that has at least two cameras and one of them that could be made to fit inside the housing I already have. A bit of stretch, but that is what hopes are for.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

I just bled the brakes and rotated the tires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dimmuel said:


> I just bled the brakes and rotated the tires.


I had to read that three times before I saw the word rotated. I would have laid money on Roasted.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I had to read that three times before I saw the word rotated. I would have laid money on Roasted.


What better time to roast them than right after bleeding the brakes?!? 😁


----------



## Lando (Feb 2, 2015)

Replaced the thermostat for a second time but with ACDelco parts this time and it fixed my “A/C off due to engine temp” promps accompanied by check engine light and a constant rad fan.







I put the 2 side by side and instantly realized I shouldn’t have cheaped out.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

first oil change on a diesel.

Others before me destroyed the plug.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I bought a new plug just in case I mangled mine getting it out when I changed it earlier in the year. Thankfully, I didn't.

I always thought the 13mm size was a touch...small...especially for something that seemingly gets stupid tight on it's own. Or the dealer put it on too tight. I torqued it to spec, so we'll see how it is removing it the next time.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I always thought the 13mm size was a touch...small...especially for something that seemingly gets stupid tight on it's own.


Is it even 13mm? I was thinking my 1.8's both had 10mm bolt heads on the plugs. But neither car is here for me to look at.

I had the notion the smaller head was to discourage over-torquing. But it seems to have had the opposite result, with even more mangled bolt heads <SMH>

Doug

.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

13mm it is.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Gave her a good soapy bath. Tomorrow comes the ceramic coat.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Is it even 13mm? I was thinking my 1.8's both had 10mm bolt heads on the plugs. But neither car is here for me to look at.
> 
> I had the notion the smaller head was to discourage over-torquing. But it seems to have had the opposite result, with even more mangled bolt heads <SMH>
> 
> ...


Holy crap, a 10mm would be tiny. My Cobalt, my old Cavalier, my brother's Buick, and I think my Camaro too (or the SAE equivalent of 15mm) were all 15s.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Shroomie said:


> First coolant issue at 82k miles. Noticed the sweet smell coming thru the vents. Pop the hood and found a wet spot on top of the transmission housing directly below the tank. Noticed a droplet hanging from the tank close to that hose. Replaced with a Dorman, pretty cheap and easy. Hardest part was removing the shield to drain the coolant first. Reused the hoses, looked good.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I used a Dorman as well. The added metal support in the inlet is good. But also, the pressure cap relief "channel" drips out on top of the tank when the o ring fails or has excess pressure. Allows a visual.
> The acdelco tank channel extends across the top, down the side to the bottom edge of tank on the outside bay side. Could explain many "coolant loss without visible leak" complaints.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm finally getting around to getting various interior parts swapped out. I painted/clear coated these first; will be getting to the steering wheel once find a breaker bar to swap the original with the Camaro wheel I bought a while back.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Fresh wash and ceramic coating with turtle wax products. Didnt coat the hood as I'm vinyl wrapping it this week.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Gave her a good soapy bath. Tomorrow comes the ceramic coat.


What kind ceramic coat ? I thought about doing that to mine.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

-loki- said:


> View attachment 287082
> 
> Fresh wash and ceramic coating with turtle wax products. Didnt coat the hood as I'm vinyl wrapping it this week.


Wow she is really shining. Looks good


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> What kind ceramic coat ? I thought about doing that to mine.


There are a few out there, but I use Hydrosilex. They offer a multi-stage application to start. Rewind, to smooth the surface and clean away all waxes and impurities, then a Recharge to coat/finish. Easy application and glass smooth finish/shine. Spray/wipe on, wipe off.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Turtle Wax ceramic wash with silver bottle with green label. Follow the directions and do NOT let it dry before rinsing!

Turtle Wax ceramic coating silver bottle with green label.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> I'm finally getting around to getting various interior parts swapped out. I painted/clear coated these first; will be getting to the steering wheel once find a breaker bar to swap the original with the Camaro wheel I bought a while back.


As long as you have the correct Torx bit, you may not need a breaker. A decent 1/2" ratchet could work. I think it is a T50, the largest of a set I bought from Harbor Freight, but since it was not labeled correctly, I am not positive.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I removed my stick-on vent visors because they looked stupid with the full chrome surround on the Premier. Got the in-channel ones instead. Those are junk - front's are OK but the rears need to be pushed out to close the window EVERY SINGLE TIME. Just going to remove them completely. What a waste 😒


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Installed the moog stabilizer end links yesterday and today went and got a tracking/alignment by a backyard mechanic. He had a lift and the equipment in his garage, pretty cool setup... anyways he let me get under the car and check out for any leaks when on the lift etc.. pretty cool guy.

After the alignment he wanted to take the car for a ride to check the alignment.. I'm running a 22.5 psi bnr tune and decided not to tell him, but I did ask to ride along and he agreed.. he lives on a grade and sure enough he turns right heading up the grade.. he gave it moderate pedal... enough to make everything "kick in" and he immediately let's off the throttle and says "this car is fast isn't it? I wasn't expecting that, It was pulling to the right.. I felt the torque pull" it was great..

Then we hung out for the next hour sharing stories lol. Guy was an old timer, but use to have fun with muscle cars. Good day


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Got my gen 1 17” wheels and new tires installed and new brakes and rotors all around today. Also did rear spoiler.
























Looks a lot better than LS hubcaps and steel wheels.
This Saturday getting windows tinted. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Painted the heat shield with flat black grill paint. Also did the battery holder deal as well in Ac Delco matching. Had it left over.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Painted the heat shield with flat black grill paint. Also did the battery holder deal as well in Ac Delco matching. Had it left over.
> View attachment 287108
> 
> 
> View attachment 287109


I should paint my heat shield to its rusting. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Gave the transmission a final flogging over the weekend while hauling the motorcycle back to Arkansas. Today, I took it in to have the fluid changed and get it's 90,000 mile check. Later, I swapped out the cabin air filter. Still have to rotate the tires this weekend.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

Had a decent amp and the big box installed today. My lil guy bumps now, but not too loud. A little over a week ago I installed the V3 CruzeKit after putting it off and putting it off ( Thanks COVID19). Also replaced the thermostat housing cause it was leaking like crazy. Now, I will enjoy....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> I removed my stick-on vent visors because they looked stupid with the full chrome surround on the Premier. Got the in-channel ones instead. Those are junk - front's are OK but the rears need to be pushed out to close the window EVERY SINGLE TIME. Just going to remove them completely. What a waste 😒


Do you have before and after pics by chance?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Painted the heat shield with flat black grill paint. Also did the battery holder deal as well in Ac Delco matching. Had it left over.
> 
> View attachment 287109


Looks good. I like this idea. Thanks for that.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have before and after pics by chance?


No pics of the in channel ones because I had them on for like a week. These were the stick on ones. If the premier didn't have the full chrome window surround they would have looked fine. I hated how they broke up the chrome though. Need to find someone local with an LS with all black trim who wants to trade 🤣

I looked at buying all the black trim parts but it's like $400-$500. Probably going to plastidip all of the chrome (grille as well) but then the stick on ones would probably just peel the dip off 😑 I'll just leave them off.i don't smoke or anything so I don't really need them, just like the way they look.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Was feeling motivated today, so I got the tires rotated. Mostly went well except the sensors refused to activate. I'll try to do a relearn again sometime after taking a drive, when the sensors are already awake. My TPMS tool may need a new battery too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> No pics of the in channel ones because I had them on for like a week. These were the stick on ones. If the premier didn't have the full chrome window surround they would have looked fine. I hated how they broke up the chrome though. Need to find someone local with an LS with all black trim who wants to trade 🤣
> 
> I looked at buying all the black trim parts but it's like $400-$500. Probably going to plastidip all of the chrome (grille as well) but then the stick on ones would probably just peel the dip off 😑 I'll just leave them off.i don't smoke or anything so I don't really need them, just like the way they look.


I see the issue. You may want to consider powder coating the trim as an alternative to plasti-dip. Costs more, but looks way better and lasts longer too. I would also look into "chrome" visors as an alternative.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I see the issue. You may want to consider powder coating the trim as an alternative to plasti-dip. Costs more, but looks way better and lasts longer too. I would also look into "chrome" visors as an alternative.


The usa it's too get rid of the chrome, hence the paint lol. I could powder coat the top parts but the rest are plastic so I'd have to paint or dip them then they wouldn't match. Probably best off to just paint all of the parts


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Did a little back seat work.








When I started, it was this.








Tons of thanks to Smurfenstein's excellent howto How-To Remove your front & back seats. and a drop ship of a back seat from LKQ a few months ago, this was about 1 hour to swap everything out including running to the pharmacy during the removal to get a script. 

There's one thing I've wondered about with the Eco trim, how much weight did they save by removing the cupholder mechanism from the 60% section? (in lbs: Eco)








(non Eco)








This was without the headrest on either seat back. The other parts of the seat are identical across all models minus material differences (leather/pleather vs cloth)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Replace my sway bar links yesterday:
















90388


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

@Blasirl Wait, aren't the stock plastic? Did your aftermarket ones not last?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> @Blasirl Wait, aren't the stock plastic? Did your aftermarket ones not last?


No unfortunately they did not. I have a feeling I need to find some about an inch longer.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> No unfortunately they did not. I have a feeling I need to find some about an inch longer.


hmmm I just recently put the moog on, not good.

Edit: link https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CE3PJ0C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Going through the stack of things to change out/upgrade in the car, finally got the VG shark fin installed. Ordered it in November, got it sometime in late April. I was wondering if they had gone out of business as I never got any replies to inquiries, but then suddenly I got a note that it was shipped.








Despite the long order time, I would say it's worth the price. The paint matches perfectly and the radio reception is as good as the stock whip. Can't ask for much else.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Dropped a helicoil under the exhaust cam phaser.

That's what I did to my Cruze today.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> Dropped a helicoil under the exhaust cam phaser.
> 
> That's what I did to my Cruze today.


Too bad its not magnetic, easier to find 😁

Seriously though, why?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> hmmm I just recently put the moog on, not good.
> 
> Edit: link https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CE3PJ0C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Make sure you grease them regularly.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Too bad its not magnetic, easier to find 😁
> 
> Seriously though, why?


Some time ago, my daughter's Cruze had the valve cover changed at the dealership under warranty and the tech overtightened the _three_ bolts for the timing chain cover, eventually causing an oil leak in that area. Apparently he used the wrong tools and likely tightened the bolts out of order. I found them while investigating the oil leak. The only economical solution was to drill out the damaged threads and insert helicoils. I let one fall off the inserter tool. Thank God it didn't drop down into the timing chain, which is what I originally thought.

It's okay though, we just had to rotate the engine enough to get a magnet around the phaser "blades" and pull it out.

Of course there was panic and a tow to the shop, but the tech helped me and it was out in just a little bit of time and money. My idiot fee.

Now I have all 3 helicoils installed and they torque down to 71 in/lb like they're supposed to. So all's well that ends well.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> Some time ago, my daughter's Cruze had the valve cover changed at the dealership under warranty and the tech overtightened the _three_ bolts for the timing chain cover, eventually causing an oil leak in that area.
> <snip>


Glad you got it resolved. But did you consider taking it back to the dealer and letting them clean up their mess?

FWIW, I think the spec 71 in-lbs is high. I know, it's only a measly 6 ft-lbs, but it still felt excessive to my calibrated elbow, when I replaced my valve cover. 

BTW, How did you come to the conclusion the tech used the wrong tool(s)?

Doug

.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Those three were grossly overtorqued, so I suspect pneumatic or electric tools to install instead of finger-tight then torque wrench. My guess is he tightened those three down before realizing it was too tight, so he was tightening them left to right instead of following the correct order.

71 is an odd number, but it has to be that to get the correct gasket compression and eliminate blowby.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Protip - the "tang" on a helicoil goes to the bottom of the hole when installing, not the top. That was my mistake that caused all this drama.


----------



## Arglebargle (Jun 8, 2020)

Just bought one yesterday and washed it squeaky clean today. I also included on my list to buy a Toto toilet which my mother asked me to do and unfortunately, I forgot about it. But thanks to this 15 Best Toto Toilet Reviews 2020 [Buying Guide], I was able to purchase online.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Arglebargle said:


> Just bought one yesterday and washed it squeaky clean today.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Went through the drive thru car wash....cuz I was feeling lazy.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Went through the drive thru car wash....cuz I was feeling lazy.


I almost did the same thing today but I figured id save the 11 $ and wash it at the house.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed this BNR wastegate actuator this evening. Massive amounts of low-mid end power now, it doesn't surge up anymore, is more linear. Got some work to do on the high end I think still, but looks great and performs as expected. Matches my Forge BOV as well.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Installed this BNR wastegate actuator this evening. Massive amounts of low-mid end power now, it doesn't surge up anymore, is more linear. Got some work to do on the high end I think still, but looks great and performs as expected. Matches my Forge BOV as well.
> View attachment 287318


How did you remove your stock one mine looks like it’s melted/welded to the mount


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

I also built my own cold air intake I ran it down the passenger side where I removed the stock air resonator box and out through my fog light now I have a big ass k&n filter sticking out of my passenger side fog light hole it’s been super hot here in Mn the past couple of days the car was dying for some fresh so I couldn’t neglect her


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> ...now I have a big ass k&n filter sticking out of my passenger side fog light hole ...


You must post pic of that !

Doug

.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> How did you remove your stock one mine looks like it’s melted/welded to the mount


Just removed the two nuts.


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Installed this BNR wastegate actuator this evening. Massive amounts of low-mid end power now, it doesn't surge up anymore, is more linear. Got some work to do on the high end I think still, but looks great and performs as expected. Matches my Forge BOV as well.
> View attachment 287318












I recently did the same! Mine is a Forge unit that I bought from Trifecta. Power is about the same, but I’m waiting for a retune since it’s on the base tune (with my other mods) for it. Hoping for low 20s PSI. Was the Forge BOV worth it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Gotta_Go_Fast said:


> Was the Forge BOV worth it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, it makes cool sounds and is a bit of eye candy, that’s about it.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> You must post pic of that !
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

R


plano-doug said:


> You must post pic of that !
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


i removed the k&n and put in a spectre air filter because it has the top open for air to get in


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Went to do my first oil change since buying my cruze.








This is what I was met with when climbing under my car. Dealer oil change imp I bought it from used a GD impact on an oil pan! I beat an impact socket on it, but its trashed... I have an all new oil pan coming as I can verify the threads aren't hosed.

How not to vinyl wrap a hood


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> R
> 
> i removed the k&n and put in a spectre air filter because it has the top open for air to get in
> View attachment 287366


That looks cool, but it would get dirtier fast I would think and what about rain 🥺


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Gave the car a much needed bath today. This spring has been insane with the pollen 😑


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah...I need to wash ours...I washed and waxed the cars near the start of the quarantine, then a couple weeks later after basically no driving went to quick detail and the pollen and dust had basically turned into this film stuck to the car - quick detailing was practically impossible. So the car is just filthy now.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Installed my father's day gift - Pro Clip mounting solution for my phone. Now I can get rid of the cup holder phone holder I've been using and get my cup holders back!









ProClip USA | Car Phone Holders and Dashboard Phone Mounts


Get the best dashboard mounts, charging docks and holders for iPhones, cell phones, smartphones, GPS, tablets and other mobile devices in your car.




www.proclipusa.com





Before shot with the cup holder mount:










ProClip base installed. Just clips onto the dash trim:










And with the phone holder mounted to the base:










So far so good. Holds the phone nice and tight and steady. We'll see how it holds up with the summer heat with the gimbal adjuster. The cup holder mount gimbal loosens when the car sits in the sun all day at work


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since I'm still waiting on bolts to finish up that other thing in my driveway, I figured the Cruze really needed a bath. It was covered in some impenetrable combination of pollen, dust (from sitting, and from dirt roads), and all other sorts of unknown ****. Either way - I couldn't quick detail it after two weeks when I first washed it a couple months back, so it's just stayed dirty. We're going on vacation soon, so starting with a clean car will just be that much nicer.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my RokBlokz flaps installed today 👍 Chevy Cruze 2017+ Rally Mud Flaps


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I had some free time today so I gave her a decent cleaning. Took the pictures then noticed I hadn't buffed out the streaks on the door. Notice the crazing on the top/back part of the headlight... I guess I either have to either take the light housing out to redo the clear coat on it or try masking it off and do it on the car.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

guuyuk said:


> I had some free time today so I gave her a decent cleaning. Took the pictures then noticed I hadn't buffed out the streaks on the door. Notice the crazing on the top/back part of the headlight... I guess I either have to either take the light housing out to redo the clear coat on it or try masking it off and do it on the car.
> View attachment 287787
> View attachment 287788


My headlights look the same at the top I'm just going to order new ones they are only $300 for the pair


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Took the car to the dealership for a regular 100k mile oil change, no check engine light

Adviser, calls me back with a 1900$ bill 🥴


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

txcruze26 said:


> Took the car to the dealership for a regular 100k mile oil change, no check engine light
> 
> Adviser, calls me back with a 1900$ bill 🥴


Woah what the heck happened ?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

txcruze26 said:


> Took the car to the dealership for a regular 100k mile oil change, no check engine light
> 
> Adviser, calls me back with a 1900$ bill 🥴


Hopefully you mean quote and not bill or they at least called you to get approval first. Pretty sure it's illegal to do work over a certain dollar amount without authorization.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Hopefully you mean quote and not bill or they at least called you to get approval first. Pretty sure it's illegal to do work over a certain dollar amount without authorization.


Yes, sorry, meant a repair estimate


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Re-sealed oil pan gasket for $630??? "tune up" for $200? WTF does that entail that isn't' covered in the rest of it? I call BS.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Re-sealed oil pan gasket for $630??? "tune up" for $200? WTF does that entail that isn't' covered in the rest of it? I call BS.


Thank you!

They called me while I was at work and had to write it down in a hurry 

But that's all the stuff they "recommended" I take care of

Car is at exactly 100k miles, I turned it in to them with no check engine light and the purpose of an oil change only


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

txcruze26 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They called me while I was at work and had to write it down in a hurry
> 
> ...


I just commented on your Dealership Worries post lol.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Im getting my windows redone next wedsday ill post pictures after its done. 5 in the back and the rest 20. Whoever had it before me did all 35 So it all has to come off.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea I did mine all 35 and I regret it. I'm going to get mine redone at like 15 or 20


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Yea I did mine all 35 and I regret it. I'm going to get mine redone at like 15 or 20


20 would be fine for you. 35 is just pointless you can see right through it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diamond193 said:


> 20 would be fine for you. 35 is just pointless you can see right through it.


Yep. Looks darker from the outside than it does from the inside though lol. From the inside it basically looks like nothing


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Took it to the dealer to get the water pump and thermostat replaced after it was leaking coolant. Thankfully under warranty!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Arthurni said:


> Took it to the dealer to get the water pump and thermostat replaced after it was leaking coolant. Thankfully under warranty!


Nice


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

This was yesterday but I changed the oil and washed the car! Betty was very happy afterwards and was cruising at 48mpg on the way home 

Then today I swapped out the battery in my keyfob since I noticed the instrument cluster warning over the weekend. Takes a CR 2032 and about 30 seconds to change with the help of this video I found on youtube.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ran the Cruze through the “oven” yesterday (Palm Springs, CA). Contrary to the song title, the temperature was anything but “Nice”


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jesus christ that is warm.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Ran the Cruze through the “oven” yesterday (Palm Springs, CA). Contrary to the song title, the temperature was anything but “Nice”
> View attachment 287898


I like Ambrosia good band


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Getting near that here in south Texas. Has me questioning why I bought a black car with a black interior.🥵



Rivergoer said:


> Ran the Cruze through the “oven” yesterday (Palm Springs, CA). Contrary to the song title, the temperature was anything but “Nice”
> View attachment 287898


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bluelight said:


> Getting near that here in south Texas. Has me questioning why I bought a black car with a black interior.🥵


Yea my black/black '17 hatch gets mighty toasty even up here in MA. Got the ceramic window tint to try to help but it doesn't do much when the car is parked. When you're driving you can feel the difference when the sun is on you through the side windows though.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Getting near that here in south Texas. Has me questioning why I bought a black car with a black interior.🥵


Tint, Sun visor and auto start are your best friends lol I love the auto start feature, getting into a cool car is nice

Maybe some black seat cushions to protect the seats from cracking


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Yea my black/black '17 hatch gets mighty toasty even up here in MA. Got the ceramic window tint to try to help but it doesn't do much when the car is parked. When you're driving you can feel the difference when the sun is on you through the side windows though.


Our UVS100's help a ton in both the Cruze and the Volt. Cruze is all black (and leather). The Volt is white, but black leather with a lot more window (since the front is raked so heavily, and the rear is a hatch). Since the cars don't move every day, we've just been parking them with the sun shades up and that helps tremendously, especially since they're custom-fit.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Our UVS100's help a ton in both the Cruze and the Volt. Cruze is all black (and leather). The Volt is white, but black leather with a lot more window (since the front is raked so heavily, and the rear is a hatch). Since the cars don't move every day, we've just been parking them with the sun shades up and that helps tremendously, especially since they're custom-fit.


Where did you get your sunshade from ? Im looking for somthing else other then weathertech. Everything they make is junk and I hate there floor mats. I bought a sunshade for my trailblazer a few years ago and it fell apart.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diamond193 said:


> Where did you get your sunshade from ? Im looking for somthing else other then weathertech. Everything they make is junk and I hate there floor mats. I bought a sunshade for my trailblazer a few years ago and it fell apart.


Their floor mats are awesome IMO. I have a full set in my hatch and got a set for my wife's Yukon XL. Hers do extra duty with 5 kids.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never had issues with Weathertech products at all, but the UVS100 sunshades are made by Covercraft.

They're not cheap, but they fit wonderfully. Make sure to spend the extra few bucks and get the storage bag for it (they come in different sizes, in case you end up ordering somewhere else than Covercraft's site - you should be able to see the correct bag part number if you add it to your cart with the shade).









The Best Custom UVS100 Sunscreen - Covercraft


3 powerful layers of heat defense to keep your vehicle cooler plus available in a variety of color options.



www.covercraft.com





We have one in the Cruze, one in the Volt, one for my Cobalt and my brother has one for his '01 Century.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Found this steak of a deal on an RS spoiler on eBay. Just bought it. It's going to be a Christmas present from the wife so good wait till then lol. Gotta get it painted black too. I've been looking for months and it's near impossible to find an RS spoiler


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I've never had issues with Weathertech products at all, but the UVS100 sunshades are made by Covercraft.
> 
> They're not cheap, but they fit wonderfully. Make sure to spend the extra few bucks and get the storage bag for it (they come in different sizes, in case you end up ordering somewhere else than Covercraft's site - you should be able to see the correct bag part number if you add it to your cart with the shade).
> 
> ...


Hey thanks alot for posting the link. Looks like they make some really nice stuff. I think I might get one of their sunshades looks like the uvs100 is a good one. I was surprised to see that they sell Carhart stuff on their website I am also looking for a good outdoor car cover thanks again


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea those look nice. Not that expensive either


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem - we've (me, my wife, and my brother) been very happy with that particular sunshade over the years we've used them.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Got the tint redone. Guy before me had it all 35 which is pointless. Did the back window in 5 and the rest 20. Dont be a wuss do it right.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Adjusted my BNR wastegate actuator about 4 different times today, finally pushing 21-23 PSI at wide open throttle. Took almost 7 turns in (preload), not sure why when it says you should do 1/2 to 1 max... But after chatting with them they suggested this. Runs great and pulls so much harder. Used to max at 18PSI on stock one as the boost would blow it open and would nose over when stomping it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Got the tint redone. Guy before me had it all 35 which is pointless. Did the back window in 5 and the rest 20. Dont be a wuss do it right.
> View attachment 287937
> View attachment 287938
> View attachment 287939
> View attachment 287940


Looks great, I can't understand how people live without tint, to me it makes the car.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks great, I can't understand how people live without tint, to me it makes the car.


Yea I had mine done at 35 because that's the limit here in MA. Going to get it refund at 20 though, it's too light. I see people with 20 or darker all the time and nobody ever gets pulled over for it


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Yea I had mine done at 35 because that's the limit here in MA. Going to get it refund at 20 though, it's too light. I see people with 20 or darker all the time and nobody ever gets pulled over for it


Lucky you, here in TX at the yearly inspection they slip a tool over your window and measure it. Lots of people just rip it off before inspectino then retint after, but that adds up...


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Lucky you, here in TX at the yearly inspection they slip a tool over your window and measure it. Lots of people just rip it off before inspectino then retint after, but that adds up...


Thats insane that they do that. I know to stay away from texas


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> Yea I had mine done at 35 because that's the limit here in MA. Going to get it refund at 20 though, it's too light. I see people with 20 or darker all the time and nobody ever gets pulled over for it


I've had my windows tinted at 30% all the way around since 2016. 2 weeks ago, I was pulled over for the first time because the officer suspected my tint was too dark lol. 

He tested it and sure enough it was illegal in the state of Tennessee(35%) He gave me a verbal warning and to remove it all. He said it's not worth taking the risk as I'll randomly get $150 window tint tickets in the future if I don't 

I haven't removed it yet lol. 30% isn't even dark... I'm torn


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's really not. I had something probably around 30% on my IROC (it was already on the car when I bought it), and I never had an issue with it - surprising, due to the city I lived in and those around it. It must not have stood out enough for anyone to bother.

It looks darker than it was in this pic - it wasn't overly dark, but it was there:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Found a new car wash, does a great job for a reasonable price. Found out how to use their rain guarantee two days later. Only got a basic wash, but was allowed to upgrade to almost what I paid for. It only cost me two dollars less than a full wash. Some guarantee.




Diamond193 said:


> Hey thanks alot for posting the link. Looks like they make some really nice stuff. I think I might get one of their sunshades looks like the uvs100 is a good one. I was surprised to see that they sell Carhart stuff on their website I am also looking for a good outdoor car cover thanks again


I have a blue one I'll pass on for $20. Not sure what the shipping would be though. I ended up buying a Rose color one to better match my Cruze.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Dropped Redline off to get tintz....

3M Ceramic IR 15% all round except windshield. Pics to come. Can't wait! Been nearly 2 years without tint! All my car were always tinted.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do wish they had passed the law they proposed to get rid of tint restrictions, but the outgoing governor decided to be an ******* and veto it just before he left office. So much for that, oh well. Had it passed, I'm pretty sure half the cars in the state would have been in line for tint, haha.

So, I haven't technically _done_ anything to the car yet...but I plan to tomorrow. Been waiting for these things since like Feb...but then COVID hit:


















Plasti-Dipped my new front bowtie in preparation yesterday, since the bumper will be off:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh! I also out a set of the Oxilam LED turn signals in the rear of the car to match the front. Did those last night. Wanna do something with stop lights, but since same filament is marker light and brake light I don't wanna mess with plug n play LED bulbs there. Most likely gonna add some cop level LEDs in rear window once it's tinted.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Dropped Redline off to get tintz....
> 
> 3M Ceramic IR 15% all round except windshield. Pics to come. Can't wait! Been nearly 2 years without tint! All my car were always tinted.


Glad to see you didnt waste your money on 35


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Oh! I also out a set of the Oxilam LED turn signals in the rear of the car to match the front. Did those last night. Wanna do something with stop lights, but since same filament is marker light and brake light I don't wanna mess with plug n play LED bulbs there. Most likely gonna add some cop level LEDs in rear window once it's tinted.


What would be the issue with those? I put the DD XP80s in the tail/brake lights on ours and they work great. The only one that needed a tiny bit of work were the two tail-only lights on the trunk lid, but I just needed to tape over one of the leads so they stay at the dimmer level.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You have a Gen2 hatch? They have a unique single filament bulb that is the parking light AND the brake light. It's PWM controlled. Fldifferent than sedans and gen1


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Yesterday, a co-worker and I "topped off" the AC. WOW! What a difference. As soon as I started it up, this afternoon (104ºF outside), it was blowing cold, and by 1/4 mile from the house, I was rolling up the back left window (heat was gone), and enjoyed my drive to work. Usually, I haven't been rolling the window up until I'm well on base (8-14 miles from home).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> You have a Gen2 hatch? They have a unique single filament bulb that is the parking light AND the brake light. It's PWM controlled. Fldifferent than sedans and gen1


No, but I had one for a few days as a loaner...I didn't notice anything different about the taillights...do you have an image? Can't find anything online to see how they work.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> No, but I had one for a few days as a loaner...I didn't notice anything different about the taillights...do you have an image? Can't find anything online to see how they work.


The gen 2 hatch has an actual amber signal bulb in the rear whereas the sedan has a spot you'd think would be an amber signal bulb but is actually blank and they just use the brake as a signal which is really dumb

Edit: Here's a pic I just took of mine


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no obvious difference from outside, but instead 9f using a a dual filament bulb for the park/stop lamp, it uses a single filament bulb, and the BCM controls output to it to vary brightness. It saves wire.

Tint.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

When I pulled the bulbs on mine to put in the Zevo LEDs they were dual filament 🤔They're standard 7443 bulbs in the hatchback


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> When I pulled the bulbs on mine to put in the Zevo LEDs they were dual filament 🤔They're standard 7443 bulbs in the hatchback


Well, I've never seen 7443s in the tail/stop of a HB but that doesn't mean you didn't have them. They take a W21W or 7440. I've seen turn signals as W21W and 7444s so...that's just GM installing whatever they have. But a Cruze HB uses W21W all the way around for turn signals, AND for tail/stop.

Here's a pic of the back of mine. You can see there's only 2 wires. You can also see where it specifies the W21W bulb, and that states stop lamp is 21watts at 12Volts....but notice that tail is 9.8watts..... at 6.4volts. stop and tail on same filament through just 2 wires


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Huh no kidding. I would think that would cause the LED bulbs to not work correctly though. They seem to work just fine from what I've seen. Maybe the "brake" is just full brightness tail mode for the LED then?

I also wonder then if buying the '19 LED tail lights wouldn't' work then? 🤔


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Buying 19 LED tails never worked. It's always required wiring and/or connector mods. There's multiple ways to do it. But it involves notable wiring and connector mods to get the 19s to work as designed, or just light wiring mods and connector swaps to get them to work, but function slightly different than designed.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well I'm glad I didn't drop $1200 on the 4 piece set then huh? 😬

Welder if I should pull me Zevo bulbs out of the brake as well


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Why? They acting up?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

No I was wondering if maybe they weren't getting to proper brightness depending on what pin the voltage was going to.

Like if it's sending voltage to the running light pin in the bulb instead of the brake light pin 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just get a stick and check. See what they look like when tail lights are on, then apply brakes with stick(or a helper) and make sure they work.

You didn't do this when you installed them? LOL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is one of your vehicles an RS and the other not? I don't think that changed the taillights at all, but it seems very odd they'd differ that much despite basically being the same...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tackled the forward lighting on the Cruze today - and what a beautiful day to do so.

Getting the front bumper off was actually a good bit less intensive than I was expecting, but it did have _a lot_ of fasteners. None of them were up _inside_ the fascia like my brother's Mustang, though. I was able to leave the side markers and grille shutters connected and the bumper stayed put near the front of the car without stressing any of the wires.

A pretty good image showing why cold air intakes (more typically they're actually short-ram intakes, like this one) on modern cars don't do **** - you can see where the stock airbox draws air from - right near the top of the bumper, which is nice and cold, compared to the cone filter taking in plenty of hot engine bay air. Good for fuel economy, but bad for power. Fantastic for sound, though!









Stock halogen fog light bulb versus the new X5 dual-color (3000K and 5000K) LED bulb:









Fog light bulb installed:









The factory power distribution block on top of the battery makes for a convenient location to tap into for power to the relay harness:









Stock headlights versus the new projector retrofits:

























Test fitting the lights, and connecting them to make sure they actually work as intended prior to putting the car back together:









I removed the original bowtie earlier, but cleaned all the remaining adhesive with some Goo Gone, and then cleaned everything with some rubbing alcohol to make sure the new bowtie will adhere well:









The original bowtie, missing the center section that fell off sometime in November, versus the new (OE) bowtie that I Plasti Dipped a couple of days ago.









All back together - loving the look, and the light output should be absolutely _killer_ at night, which, obviously, is the main point of all this. Unfortunately, the car is absolutely filthy...well, except for the lights and the bowtie now. 









































Can't wait to see how the lights look tonight once it gets a bit darker. I took pictures last night of the stock lights for comparison.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Not today but recent enough, painted the coil pack cover









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Not today but recent enough, painted the coil pack cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good I like that


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Night time comparison - the new lights have _not_ been aimed yet, so they are considerably lower than they should be. Even still, the amount of additional ground illumination compared to stock is just stupid. 

Stock Low Beams:








Projector LED Low Beams:









Stock High Beams:








Projector LED High Beams:









Stock Fog Lights (which honestly weren't too bad - we used these in addition to the low-beams most of the time at night, because they actually illuminated the ground in front of the car):








New LED Fog Lights (5000K/3000K):

















Front View - Stock Fog Lights:








New LED Fog Lights (5000K/3000K):

















Stock Low Beams:








Projector LED Low Beams:









Stock High Beams:








Projector LED High Beams:









Bonus shots (in other words: I forgot to take a comparable shot with the stock lights) - Projector LED Low Beams with LED Fog Lights (5000K/3000K):

















Even with these aimed basically at the ground, they're a huge improvement over stock. Once they're aimed properly, it'll literally be night and day.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

@Diamond193
Tyvm

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

stormtrooper15 said:


> @Diamond193
> Tyvm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Your welcome


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

SOOO MUCH foreground light. That's gonna blind you. Hopefully that goes away when you aim them, and hopefully they gain some width. Because they suck right now, especially to the right.

They look great, but output isn't desirable in my eyes. Are these Morimoto MLED projectors?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Just get a stick and check. See what they look like when tail lights are on, then apply brakes with stick(or a helper) and make sure they work.
> 
> You didn't do this when you installed them? LOL


No I made sure they worked as intended but I'm wondering if they're working on the tail light pin or the actual brake light pin. If the LEd is getting the voltage on its marker pin rather than the brake pin it'll be full/half brightness but on tail mode rather than brake mode so in effect it'll be half brightness


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> SOOO MUCH foreground light. That's gonna blind you. Hopefully that goes away when you aim them, and hopefully they gain some width. Because they suck right now, especially to the right.
> 
> They look great, but output isn't desirable in my eyes. Are these Morimoto MLED projectors?


Look at the cutoff - they're aimed _way_ too low, which I mentioned.

These are Mini H1s, modified to work properly with an LED.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I know, said I hope they get better when they come up. I think the width thing is gonna be the MH1s combined with LED.

I've been eyeing the MLED 2.0 projectors lately. Thinking about a retro again.

Ordered some GTR Ultra2s for headlights, and some "Fahren H11/H9/H8 LED Headlight Bulbs, 60W 10000 Lumens Super Bright LED Headlights Conversion Kit 6500K Cool White IP68 Waterproof, Pack of 2" .....(LOL) for my fogs really just to get some color done there. The stock lights are dimming since they've got 50k or so on them, and I just hate the color on them. 

Never would've done plug n play stuff before but just felt like experimenting. Really getting the itch to do something unique and powerful though.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh....ordered a frameless ATS inside rear view mirror, and some new OEM rear reflectors for a lighting mod


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just tried plug n play on my brother's '01 Century - DD SL1 low beams this week, which are supposed to be an outstanding light that works properly in a reflector housing. I had him check the stock pattern before he bought the bulbs, to make sure it wouldn't be amplifying a terrible pattern - surprisingly, it was pretty good, so I had him buy the bulbs.

Had to modify the left housing a bit to be able to slide the fan under the lip of the opening and rotate it. I went a bit too far in a spot about an inch wide and blew through the outside of the housing, so I had to JB weld that up, but the bulb fit.









Then I got to the right headlight and wished I had started there...









There was no way I was going to make that fit (the only way that would have worked is if the bulb was suddenly a counter-clockwise turn to lock in).









That's when we found out that between the time my brother ordered the lights - only a month or so ago - and now, there was a _huge_ crackdown on sales of headlight bulbs (HIDs, LEDs)...basically it is illegal to sell them now...probably because of all the cheap shitty non-clockable ones that just blow light everywhere (directly into your retinas)...but that means the good, expensive solutions also got ****** over. DD no longer lists _any_ high/low beam solution on their site. The SL1s are still there, but they're listed as fog only.

Might look into the Morimoto 2-Strokes for his low be...err...fog lights...those look to have a good output pattern in a reflector, like the SL1s, but the fan runs in-line with the bulb, not perpendicular to it, so they may actually fit.

The Cruze's fog LEDs weren't clockable, but I was able to install them so that the chips were positioned at 3 and 9 o'clock, which is how they're supposed to be, so that worked out fine.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since the headlights and the bowtie were clean, but the rest of the car was gross, and it was nice out, I figured it was good to give the car a nice wash and wax (last one was in late June, just before we drove down to North Carolina and back, so it certainly deserves one). And then I could get some pics of the headlights on a vehicle that is actually clean.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Was able to get out there and fashion myself a makeshift wall 25 feet away to get the lights aimed up off the ground - they were basically at the bottom of the boards - I had to move them up about two full feet:

















Low Beams:









High Beams (It wasn't captured in the pic, but in person I believe it illuminated the next county over):









Low Beams with Fogs on (5000K/3000K):

















We'll be driving home tomorrow at night, so we should be able to truly see (pun both not intended and intended) just how good these are on the road. I love me a nice sharp cutoff - and one of my other favorite things about LEDs (that I also experience in my Volt) is the _instant_ on and off.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Was able to get out there and fashion myself a makeshift wall 25 feet away to get the lights aimed up off the ground - they were basically at the bottom of the boards - I had to move them up about two full feet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those headlights are just as bad as my stock lights. Cant see 20 feet in front of you. Not much of a difference between high and low


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They actually do an AMAZING job of lighting up 20ft in from of car, one problem is that on the passenger side they light up the ground directly in front too, and the other(common) problem is that they don't light up hardly anything off center. They have an awesome MASSIVE hot spot(streak) down they center so they are making lumens, but dispersing them is a common problem. Width was never an MH1 strong suit. Better than a lot of OEM stuff, but still usually beaten by a proper wide auxiliary driving light.

MP...do you have any horizontal adjustment available? I would try splitting the beams apart to get some more spread as it seem like there plenty of throw. It would also take some intensity out of the front and center hotspot, which I know would tire out my eyes. No denying those thing pump out some light though. Think they might have been better with HID though. Look around and see if I have a ballast and any H1 bulbs I can donate for an experiment


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Also is it possible that the pass enher bulb isn't oriented right? There's just SOOOO much light on ground and below the cutoff.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Arrival!








That pimp all glass Caddy mirror


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> They actually do an AMAZING job of lighting up 20ft in from of car, one problem is that on the passenger side they light up the ground directly in front too, and the other(common) problem is that they don't light up hardly anything off center. They have an awesome MASSIVE hot spot(streak) down they center so they are making lumens, but dispersing them is a common problem. Width was never an MH1 strong suit. Better than a lot of OEM stuff, but still usually beaten by a proper wide auxiliary driving light.
> 
> MP...do you have any horizontal adjustment available? I would try splitting the beams apart to get some more spread as it seem like there plenty of throw. It would also take some intensity out of the front and center hotspot, which I know would tire out my eyes. No denying those thing pump out some light though. Think they might have been better with HID though. Look around and see if I have a ballast and any H1 bulbs I can donate for an experiment


Mine are absolutely horrible the highbeams should be like the low beams


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> They actually do an AMAZING job of lighting up 20ft in from of car, one problem is that on the passenger side they light up the ground directly in front too, and the other(common) problem is that they don't light up hardly anything off center. They have an awesome MASSIVE hot spot(streak) down they center so they are making lumens, but dispersing them is a common problem. Width was never an MH1 strong suit. Better than a lot of OEM stuff, but still usually beaten by a proper wide auxiliary driving light.
> 
> MP...do you have any horizontal adjustment available? I would try splitting the beams apart to get some more spread as it seem like there plenty of throw. It would also take some intensity out of the front and center hotspot, which I know would tire out my eyes. No denying those thing pump out some light though. Think they might have been better with HID though. Look around and see if I have a ballast and any H1 bulbs I can donate for an experiment


No, the Cruze lights don't have horizontal adjustment. I think it's less intense in person - I think the camera is playing tricks. For instance, the pic of the high beams doesn't show the fact the trees well past the cars (on the back side of my back yard) were very illuminated. In person, everything is a lot more even.

It may just be a product of how the MH1 works in the Cruze housing - the same MH1, but with an HID, in my brother's Mustang has a better pattern on the ground (high beams are on, so no cutoff, but that doesn't affect ground lighting):









Same guy made the projectors for both cars (and he does a majority of them for people around here, as well as for a number of SEMA cars), so I expect everything was done correctly (though I'll forward this to him and see if he says anything), it may just be a product of the MH1 and Cruze housing together.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Those headlights are just as bad as my stock lights. Cant see 20 feet in front of you. Not much of a difference between high and low


They're *light years* better than the stock lights. The high beams didn't photograph right - the trees at the back of my yard are _well_ illuminated by the high beams, but the camera didn't capture that.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Different housings will definitely give different light output, based on the distance of the projector lens from the vehicle lens and the angle of the vehicle lens. It really looks like an LED issue mostly to me though.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Frameless Cadillac inside rearview mirror


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

MP81 said:


> They're *light years* better than the stock lights. The high beams didn't photograph right - the trees at the back of my yard are _well_ illuminated by the high beams, but the camera didn't capture that.


I wouldnt mind getting better bulbs but I dont want different looking headlight assemblys


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Different housings will definitely give different light output, based on the distance of the projector lens from the vehicle lens and the angle of the vehicle lens. It really looks like an LED issue mostly to me though.


Drove the car home tonight - it's just the camera. There's no dead zone or intense hot-spot when driving the car. Just the camera pulling light really weird in those pics.

I do think I need to raise them up _just_ a touch. I think the portion of my driveway where the car was parked is where is angled, meaning it projected slightly high on the boards - which were positioned on the area which is flat. But I can deal with that later - those masonite boards are under the dog's crate, so I don't want to go drag them out again. The Buick isn't in my driveway so we got a bit more room to work with that should be flatter, but I'll get the level out to check. And I'll better measure the centerline mark on the headlight housing.

It was beyond night and day compared to the garbage stock low-beams driving home at night.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> I wouldnt mind getting better bulbs but I dont want different looking headlight assemblys


You can keep the stock assembly and put a projector with a chrome shroud in the reflector, keeping it chrome. People do that all the time, and it's very subtle.

I wanted black with the chrome shroud, to tie in with the black bowties, black wheels and blacked out tails - but bits of chrome here and there (grille surround, bowtie surrounds, etcs).

My brother's Mustang has all black projectors, including the shroud, and it really works well for the car's look, especially as he plans to run black wheels in the future.









Many options available to do what you want.

Something like this would look very much stock:









Problem is now, buying higher-output LED headlight bulbs that work well in a reflector housing basically don't exist...unless you say you're buying them for fog lights. DD never listed the SL1 bulbs for the Gen 1 Cruze anyway, though I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

MP81 said:


> You can keep the stock assembly and put a projector with a chrome shroud in the reflector, keeping it chrome. People do that all the time, and it's very subtle.
> 
> I wanted black with the chrome shroud, to tie in with the black bowties, black wheels and blacked out tails - but bits of chrome here and there (grille surround, bowtie surrounds, etcs).
> 
> ...


Where do you get them ?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> DD never listed the SL1 bulbs for the Gen 1 Cruze anyway, though I'm not entirely sure why.


Because DD doesn't make an LED replacement for dual filament forward lighting.
GTR Lighting does though.








H13/9008: Ultra 2.0 l GTR Lighting GTR.LED737


When it comes to LED bulbs, the GTR Ultra 2.0 has always delivered a long lasting output, built with the highest quality parts. l GTR Lighting




gtrlighting.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My 9005 Ultra2s should be here in beginning of week. Can't wait to try them. Hopefully they make enough of a difference and I don't have to drop $1000 on parts and spend a weekend or two making some retros. I'd love some, I just don't have the down time right now


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Because DD doesn't make an LED replacement for dual filament forward lighting.
> GTR Lighting does though.
> 
> 
> ...


Whew those are pricey! I got these and they work great TECHMAX Mini H13 LED Headlight Bulbs,60W 10000Lm 4700Lux 6500K Cool White Extremely Bright 30mm Heatsink Base CREE Chips 9008 Hi/Lo Conversion Kit(of 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CBPV3WW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_t6zhFb4XVHE7E


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Whew those are pricey! I got these and they work great TECHMAX Mini H13 LED Headlight Bulbs,60W 10000Lm 4700Lux 6500K Cool White Extremely Bright 30mm Heatsink Base CREE Chips 9008 Hi/Lo Conversion Kit(of 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CBPV3WW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_t6zhFb4XVHE7E


Id rather spend a little more money then support amazon.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Because DD doesn't make an LED replacement for dual filament forward lighting.
> GTR Lighting does though.
> 
> 
> ...


So that just goes right in my factory housing ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Id rather spend a little more money then support amazon.


So hundreds difference? Ooooookkkk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Those


Diamond193 said:


> So that just goes right in my factory housing ?


Yup, plug and play. I've got 9005 version coming for my car as we speak


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Installed dark smoke vent visors.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Those
> 
> Yup, plug and play. I've got 9005 version coming for my car as we speak


Post a pic


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Post a pic


Sure as soon as they arrive.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hit a 100k today, bittersweet, had it since 15k miles in 2015, been a great Cruze


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Is it not a great Cruze anymore? Need someone to make your Cruze great again?


----------



## bEngland (Jun 27, 2020)

Added a 2quarts of xylene and 4 oz of mmo and made this ol'girl (2013 Lt) strut her stuff again


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

trans fluid change
oil change


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

bEngland said:


> Added a 2quarts of xylene and 4 oz of mmo and made this ol'girl (2013 Lt) strut her stuff again


🤔 never heard of this stuff, going to look into it


----------



## bEngland (Jun 27, 2020)

txcruze26 said:


> 🤔 never heard of this stuff, going to look into it


Be careful cause it's strong it'll basically melt a plastic bottle when I add it I always add a lubricant and I only add it if I'm going to run the entire tank


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

txcruze26 said:


> 🤔 never heard of this stuff, going to look into it


It's for making your own high octane fuel.


----------



## HL66 (Jul 8, 2013)

I farted into it today… like everyday


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

New fog lights and painted the chrome bezel black


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There I was, minding my own business...flip


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Finished MyLink, backup camera, remote start upgrades on my daughter's Cruze. Also repaired the HVAC vent mode door actuator problem. Its been a busy couple of weeks for me on that car.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Had stuttering issues and found corrosion on the plugs and oem coil pack. 

Just installed the MSD performance coil pack and fresh brisk racing EVO plugs. Installed some Hella headlamps while I had the hood up 

Hesitation is gone! Running like a champ! 

Current config:
K&N typhoon
Borla S Type exhaust
Brisk plugs
AMS oil/ trans
MSD Coil
Trifecta tune
Pioneer touchscreen w/backup cam


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mack said:


> Had stuttering issues and found corrosion on the plugs and oem coil pack.
> 
> Just installed the MSD performance coil pack and fresh brisk racing EVO plugs. Installed some Hella headlamps while I had the hood up
> 
> ...


Did you go with the weird looking ones with the odd bottom? Always wondered about those and been intrigued.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mack said:


> Had stuttering issues and found corrosion on the plugs and oem coil pack.
> 
> Just installed the MSD performance coil pack and fresh brisk racing EVO plugs. Installed some Hella headlamps while I had the hood up
> 
> ...


Keep us apprised of the performance of those plugs.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I've had the brisk plugs in there for about two years, but they got corroded by the oem coil pack. They've performed great. 

I noticed a small change in the gap with the new ones. They seem to be a little crisper in performance. 

Weird bits? You mean the end of the plug?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

bEngland said:


> Added a 2quarts of xylene and 4 oz of mmo and made this ol'girl (2013 Lt) strut her stuff again


What is this? I'd like to try it by the sound of it


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mack said:


> Had stuttering issues and found corrosion on the plugs and oem coil pack. [emoji19]
> 
> Just installed the MSD performance coil pack and fresh brisk racing EVO plugs. Installed some Hella headlamps while I had the hood up [emoji2]
> 
> ...


Pics!!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Pics of the exhaust, lights and coil pack. Please forgive the poor photo quality and the dirt [emoji1]


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mack said:


> Pics of the exhaust, lights and coil pack. Please forgive the poor photo quality and the dirt [emoji1]


The headunit dash kit does it color match the factory trim ?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Diamond193 said:


> The headunit dash kit does it color match the factory trim ?


Yes. Almost exactly. Got that all through Crutchfield.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mack said:


> Yes. Almost exactly. Got that all through Crutchfield.


Ok thanks I see car id has one. thanks for reseponse have a great day.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Weekend plans, UGH! Leaky leaky water outlet. O’reilly’s is next day shipping me one though and a gallon of dexcool for under $50.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I briefly smelled coolant in the cabin, duhn duh duhn duh daaaa


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I briefly smelled coolant in the cabin, duhn duh duhn duh daaaa


I’ve been smelling it after I pull into the garage for a month or so, just put a sharpie mark on the tank and see it has went down ever so slightly... did some looking today with my new harbor freight LED light and boom, oil cooler is orange too from the drips..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I’ve been smelling it after I pull into the garage for a month or so, just put a sharpie mark on the tank and see it has went down ever so slightly... did some looking today with my new harbor freight LED light and boom, oil cooler is orange too from the drips..


I just detailed the engine bay and it was fine. I know I have a grip, but I was nice to her...


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Weekend plans, UGH! Leaky leaky water outlet. O’reilly’s is next day shipping me one though and a gallon of dexcool for under $50.
> View attachment 288527


Hey bro, you might have the hose attached wrong. I pulled mine back to show you. You can see on the connection where the hose should reach. The hose should say "UP" at the 12 position and you do not want to go past that mark on the side.

You need to rotate yours to the right and pull it back a little. Line up the mark. 

Looks like your cam cover is leaking also.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Weekend plans, UGH! Leaky leaky water outlet. O’reilly’s is next day shipping me one though and a gallon of dexcool for under $50.
> View attachment 288527


I'm looking at replacing the coupling between the WOH & Reservoir Hose (upper). Slight leak, like 2 years ago, looks like a cracked coupling. Hopefully, I don't destroy the hose, while I'm fighting to unclip the hose from the coupling.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shroomie said:


> Hey bro, you might have the hose attached wrong. I pulled mine back to show you. You can see on the connection where the hose should reach. The hose should say "UP" at the 12 position and you do not want to go past that mark on the side.
> 
> You need to rotate yours to the right and pull it back a little. Line up the mark.
> 
> Looks like your cam cover is leaking also.


Interesting, I have not touched this since owning the car... So the white mark should line up with that stop? and I agree it is shoved on too far, not sure that would cause a leak though, maybe?


Cam cover is likely fine, I think thats orange dexcool. It was replaced by dealer like 4k miles ago. I'll go do a taste test if you'd like


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Maybe I should start my own thread, but after pulling that line in question back, I dont see a crack, and don't see that stop where you shouldn't push the line past... Maybe it's an aftermarket outlet? Unsure. @Shroomie


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Maybe I should start my own thread, but after pulling that line in question back, I dont see a crack, and don't see that stop where you shouldn't push the line past... Maybe it's an aftermarket outlet? Unsure. @Shroomie


This is my original, it was pushed up over too.. that stop is almost gone lol. Today I'm reassembling everything.

I also found my intake manifold gasket was leaking.

Knock sensor is covered in oil

It's also 100 times easier to install the cam cover with the intake removed. You can line it up perfectly without folding or crimping the gasket. Don't need to come in at an angle and get caught on the wiring


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

And I stripped a hole....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got the water outlet job completed, oddly enough the outlet wasn't cracked... but the hose was shoved on too far and bunched up. Makes me wonder if I need a new hose also.. Anyway, leak free for now! You can see the coolant and crust on the last pic where it had been leaking.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shroomie said:


> This is my original, it was pushed up over too.. that stop is almost gone lol. Today I'm reassembling everything.
> 
> I also found my intake manifold gasket was leaking.
> 
> ...


No more pictures of your fingers butt crack.... You've been warned!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> No more pictures of your fingers butt crack.... You've been warned!


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Troubleshot an iffy battery, this afternoon, before heading to work. Daughter had come in at 7am, and notified her mother and I that she couldn't start the Cruze, so she took her mother's MB. Good thing that my wife has been working from home since this COVID BS started. County maintenance is going to be messing up my street tomorrow (Thurs), so I may have to park a block and a half away, tonight when I get home. I'm taking Friday OFF, may have to replace the battery before I leave for San Diego, for the weekend. Getting more and more angry with the car. Thinking about trading it in for some other sap out there to deal with.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Troubleshot an iffy battery, this afternoon, before heading to work. Daughter had come in at 7am, and notified her mother and I that she couldn't start the Cruze, so she took her mother's MB. Good thing that my wife has been working from home since this COVID BS started. County maintenance is going to be messing up my street tomorrow (Thurs), so I may have to park a block and a half away, tonight when I get home. I'm taking Friday OFF, may have to replace the battery before I leave for San Diego, for the weekend. Getting more and more angry with the car. Thinking about trading it in for some other sap out there to deal with.


Just in case you have not seen these yet:

TSB #14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
Extra stuff:
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options


----------



## BarbzMH (Sep 26, 2018)

Changed the brake pads out! A little disappointed that I did it because the pads were still very meaty but it had been 2 years!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Last week I finally removed and replaced my center console. I had broken the tab that holds the lid shut. Unfortunately you need to completely replace the thing to fix it. good thing though, the interior is really clean now. I took way to many pictures, so if I can remember what I was thinking when I took them, maybe I can write up a decent How-To:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Quick detailed it before making the four hour drive up North. Did a full clean/detail of the interior a couple days ago.

So of course it got rained on two hours after cleaning it...three times...sigh.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Troubleshot an iffy battery, this afternoon, before heading to work. Daughter had come in at 7am, and notified her mother and I that she couldn't start the Cruze, so she took her mother's MB. Good thing that my wife has been working from home since this COVID BS started. County maintenance is going to be messing up my street tomorrow (Thurs), so I may have to park a block and a half away, tonight when I get home. I'm taking Friday OFF, may have to replace the battery before I leave for San Diego, for the weekend. Getting more and more angry with the car. Thinking about trading it in for some other sap out there to deal with.


Had some other things come up that postponed my trip to San Diego until next weekend. Saturday morning, I replaced said battery, it was down to 8.3DCV when I checked it. Quickest battery replacement, counting purchase and core return, I've ever done, and my son did most of the work (teaching moment). Saturday afternoon, we traded our Cruze in for a '20 Civic. Daughter is already wanting to "Star Wars Sticker it up."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it's not what _I_ did to it yesterday, but what I thought someone else did to it.

My wife and I were sitting out on the porch at a winery talking with one of the people who works inside the tasting room when I heard the distinctive sound of a 2.0L LUZ start up and idling - I thought someone was stealing our car...until I remembered we were literally sitting next to ours - it was another Cruze Diesel...My wife and I were both incredibly surprised to see another one - always such a rarity!

Now, what the car has done to itself is apparently worn through the RR pad and rotor to the point where it makes a lot of noise when you're on the brakes moderately...and then continues to make noises when off the brake at lower speed. It could be stuck, but I haven't felt a difference in heat on the wheel between the two rear wheels, so it may just be the inner pad is worn far enough to be making constant noise. Problem is: we're on vacation until next Monday (and have been up here since Saturday), and doing quite a bit of driving around (and then still ~250 miles back home), so I can't get to it until we get back home...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You missed a photo op!?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got her back from the shop...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Just got her back from the shop...
> 
> View attachment 288895


Whew that's clean!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Finally gave in, old manifold was still seeping oil from somewhere on the pcv fix kit and I have tried to fix it 3 times, ordered a dorman and slapped it on. Seems to be of great quality!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Drove my Cruze, than drove it some more. Packed my stuff and left Texas for a 6100 mile road trip from Texas to Alaska via West Virginia. Stopped in Arkansas and changed the oil along the way. Trip went well, but had a few minor snags along the way. First off, after a fuel up in Minnesota, I got the "Service Power Steering/Service Stabilitrak/Service Traction control" messages. Also noticed Torque wasn't connecting to the car, so I unplugged the OBDLink and plugged it back in. That fixed the problem, but it pop up a couple more times, so I think the OBDLink was getting kicked and knocked loose. The other minor hiccup was that the gold part of my front bowtie fell off in North Dakota. Got home, unloaded the car, finally took the Yakima rack off, and ran it through the car wash.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Finally gave in, old manifold was still seeping oil from somewhere on the pcv fix kit and I have tried to fix it 3 times, ordered a dorman and slapped it on. Seems to be of great quality!


You kept the kit I hope. Eventually the Dorman will fail as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Drove my Cruze, than drove it some more. Packed my stuff and left Texas for a 6100 mile road trip from Texas to Alaska via West Virginia. Stopped in Arkansas and changed the oil along the way. Trip went well, but had a few minor snags along the way. First off, after a fuel up in Minnesota, I got the "Service Power Steering/Service Stabilitrak/Service Traction control" messages. Also noticed Torque wasn't connecting to the car, so I unplugged the OBDLink and plugged it back in. Had that error pop up a couple more times, so I think it was getting kicked and knocked loose. The other minor hiccup was that the gold part of my front bowtie fell off in North Dakota. Got home, unloaded the car, finally took the Yakima rack off, and ran it through the car wash.


That was a hellacious trip. What prompted that?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> You kept the kit I hope. Eventually the Dorman will fail as well.


I did. I’m pretty confident it will last quite awhile. Probably longer than I own the car.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> That was a hellacious trip. What prompted that?


Finished my job in Texas, so it was time to go home.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Drove my Cruze, than drove it some more. Packed my stuff and left Texas for a 6100 mile road trip from Texas to Alaska via West Virginia. Stopped in Arkansas and changed the oil along the way. Trip went well, but had a few minor snags along the way. First off, after a fuel up in Minnesota, I got the "Service Power Steering/Service Stabilitrak/Service Traction control" messages. Also noticed Torque wasn't connecting to the car, so I unplugged the OBDLink and plugged it back in. Had that error pop up a couple more times, so I think it was getting kicked and knocked loose. The other minor hiccup was that the gold part of my front bowtie fell off in North Dakota. Got home, unloaded the car, finally took the Yakima rack off, and ran it through the car wash.


It sucks getting any type of check engine light or warnings on road trips when you're far from home but at least it didn't leave you stranded. That's a long road trip


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> You missed a photo op!?


Yup - I was too confused and by the time I realized it was a second diesel (when I saw the wheels), it was driving out of the lot.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Took her for a nice fall drive today and while we were out changed the cabin filter. One of those **** baby lantern flies was in there!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Took her for a nice fall drive today and while we were out changed the cabin filter. One of those **** baby lantern flies was in there!
> View attachment 288929
> View attachment 288930


Where did you get the filter from ?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Where did you get the filter from ?


Amazon. $15
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KUL71CE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since the Cruze decided one day into our trip that the right rear brake was metal to metal (and we were up there for 9 nights, in total), I had to tackle those after we got back (it was pretty obnoxious, and you could hear it, even off the brakes, from outside the car - I drove as much as I could without using the brakes), and today was the day.

Right rear brake didn't look that great from the outside:









Even worse once I got the wheel off:

















Hmm, I wonder which pad is bad? The outboard pad is pretty obviously only the backing plate, but even though the inboard pad still has thickness left, it's oddly colored and I do not think it was really making "solid" contact with the rotor:

























The right rear rotor - outboard was metal to metal, but there's pretty obviously no good contact patch on the inboard side of the rotor either (don't mind the...missing sections...that was from the hammer to remove the rotor off the hub):

















Old versus new (ACDelco GM Original Equipment) rotor:

























Old versus new (also ACDelco GM OE) pads:

















Right rear brake back together:









Left rear brake didn't look as bad:

















Pads have a good amount of life left, too:









...except the outer pad and the backing plate immediately came apart:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rotor wasn't as bad on this side (again, ignore the inboard side - that's from the hammer):

















Old versus new:

















Left rear rotor on:









Old versus new pads:

















Left rear brake back together:

















With those all done, I decided to tackle cleaning the throttle plate and EGR valve again - car was starting to idle a bit rough on a cold start (and occasionally, starts would take an extra couple revolutions to catch), so it was time to clean them.

Intake looks gross, as does the throttle plate:

















All cleaned:

















EGR was plenty sooted up - valve actuation is definitely not as easy as it should be like this:

























All clean! Valve operates far more smooth and easily:

























Now my wife doesn't need to drive my Volt anymore, as her car is back in action!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I too installed new brakes this weekend. Well only front rotors. I had them turned recently, but anything above 50mph hard braking the front end shook like a horse wagon. No clue why... Got some brembo’s and they brake as smooth as butter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I too installed new brakes this weekend. Well only front rotors. I had them turned recently, but anything above 50mph hard braking the front end shook like a horse wagon. No clue why... Got some brembo’s and they brake as smooth as butter.


Could be the wheel, perhaps, though it looks like you have alloys in your avatar.

My Cobalt used to absolutely _cook_ the rotors when I ran steelies. Just trapped all the heat in there, and they'd "warp" like crazy.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Could be the wheel, perhaps, though it looks like you have alloys in your avatar.
> 
> My Cobalt used to absolutely _cook_ the rotors when I ran steelies. Just trapped all the heat in there, and they'd "warp" like crazy.


I agree or something like a strut or in the suspension, but this seems to have fixed it I tried to lock em up on a backroad going like 85mph, no shaking anymore. A bit more time will tell. I do have alloys, and yes my old Cavi was the same way


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gotta package in the mail today...


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Gotta package in the mail today...
> 
> View attachment 288953


Ooo some goodies


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

new aero panels for underneath
right side has been gone for a couple years
left side is torn up


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

boraz said:


> new aero panels for underneath
> right side has been gone for a couple years
> left side is torn up


Wonder if i can get those for my 12 eco


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2017 Hatchback Premier w/RS 84,700 miles. Got some brand new shoes, today. 3rd set. First set of stockers, I had bad luck with nails and roofing staples from my new neighborhood. 








Those were swapped out at 23,300. Second set, lasted 61,580 miles. I went straight back to the factory Michelin MXX4 Primacy that came on it. Road forced balanced at my local dealer. Love these tires.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Dug out the Blizzaks on steel wheels and put them on for the winter. Inadvertently solved a TPMS problem I had been having.

Back in July I had to rotate the tires. After I did, when trying to do a sensor relearn, I could not get the car to detect the sensors, either using the trigger tool or by letting air out. Last weekend I had the same problem with the sensors on my parents' Fords, even when using the OEM trigger tool. I was baffled because I had never had problems before.

Today, while putting the winter tires on the Cruze, the TPMS relearn worked with no problem. I tried to figure out what was different when I realized I had left my phone inside the house. I tried the process again on my parents' Fords and it worked perfectly. Turns out my phone was somehow interfering with the TPMS relearn process. Never had that problem with my old iPhone.


----------



## LeoOtrue (Apr 5, 2020)

A nice wash and a new left mirror. A "gentleman" took mine while I was in Wallmart.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Took off the DDMworks leaky throttle body spacer and replaced with a BNR, boost test holds pressure for SO much longer.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Got the new wheels put on today. Top pic
Old wheels bottom pic

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Raised the bruiser an inch and a half made my own pcv Cruze kit no pictures of that yet but here’s my beast going to buy 225-230/17-18 studded snow tires she gonna be a winter monster👍🏼🤟🏼👌🏼


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> Raised the bruiser an inch and a half made my own pcv Cruze kit no pictures of that yet but here’s my beast going to buy 225-230/17-18 studded snow tires she gonna be a winter monster👍🏼🤟🏼👌🏼


Which rims are now the winter ones? Studs - illegal by me - Blizzaks for the Win!


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Which rims are now the winter ones? Studs - illegal by me - Blizzaks for the Win!


I think here in St. Paul studs are illegal as well I don’t know why it is Minnesota people do do it anyways I mean I’m running without cats and missing half of my exhaust (super loud) I found these nice 245/18 wondering if they’ll fit


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wasn't expecting this to happen in November, but since it was 70 degrees (and was yesterday, and will be for a couple more days - freaking epic!), I gave the Cruze a good wash and wax (and then quick-detailed the Volt, since it was a good bit cleaner - probably could have stood to also be washed, but whatever, it worked).


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Filled up and set my tire pressure at the station. It dropped down to the 30s here in Philly so I noticed on my dash the tires dipped down to 30 or 31psi. It always feels like a magic trick how your tire pressure just goes up or down with the weather.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perks of swapping tires around the same time that temps drop/go up!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah definitely. I'm due for a rotate too so thanks for reminding me!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Happy to help, haha!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got _all_ the cars ready for...winter...especially with the potentially shitty forecast tomorrow...


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

installed a Audi style brake light top rear window 


Blasirl said:


> Gotta package in the mail today...
> 
> View attachment 288953


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> View attachment 289519
> 
> installed a Audi style brake light top rear window


this is all I can focus on.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> this is all I can focus on.


Yeah that’s unplugged now


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

oil change, tire rotation, multi point inspection!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Gave her the much needed tender love and care lol, my ‘18 Colorado work truck has taken all my time (and the 1 year old lol) but got a chance to try the collonite 915, absolutely insane product, would recommend to anyone!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ran 4 guage ground to the subwoofer and power up to the dash. Picked up oil n filter. Than hit the speed limiter while out for a drive.

Decided to do a shift knob delete for my 2012 6mt manual 









Find it's much better to hold while making a shift

In the last week I also passed the 300k km mark.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Since the Cruze decided one day into our trip that the right rear brake was metal to metal (and we were up there for 9 nights, in total), I had to tackle those after we got back (it was pretty obnoxious, and you could hear it, even off the brakes, from outside the car - I drove as much as I could without using the brakes), and today was the day.
> 
> Right rear brake didn't look that great from the outside:
> 
> ...


Where's the Beef errr pictures??


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Where's the Beef errr pictures??


Probably gone - I think Facebook changes their image URLs pretty often, which sucks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Probably gone - I think Facebook changes their image URLs pretty often, which sucks.


That is pretty much why I upload most of my pics. They're here until the forum goes belly up.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> That is pretty much why I upload most of my pics. They're here until the forum goes belly up.


Until??? 😢 you say it as you’re expecting it soon


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> That is pretty much why I upload most of my pics. They're here until the forum goes belly up.


Yeah, I really should start doing that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Until??? 😢 you say it as you’re expecting it soon


Well, I'm not wishing the forum away, but looking at other once very popular forums, they do tend to eventually fade. Chevy is no longer offering Cruzes. We will stay alive for awhile though as other platforms use this engine we know so much about.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Well, I'm not wishing the forum away, but looking at other once very popular forums, they do tend to eventually fade. Chevy is no longer offering Cruzes. We will stay alive for awhile though as other platforms use this engine we know so much about.


They stopped making saturns long ago and saturnfans is still very active I wouldnt have left but got rid of my 97 sl2 for this 2012 cruze eco. I still miss my saturn. The salty roads finaly got her to. Best car I ever had I should have gotten another one.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Well, I'm not wishing the forum away, but looking at other once very popular forums, they do tend to eventually fade. Chevy is no longer offering Cruzes. We will stay alive for awhile though as other platforms use this engine we know so much about.


All good things must come to an end eventually.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, what I did today is a bunch of **** I wasn't expecting...

What I was _expecting_ was "take filthy-ass Cruze to car wash and get the mud/salt off it". What _happened_ was that plus "sunroof leaking into the headliner, forcing me to figure out why and fix the issue". Ugh. Better yet: it's 30 out.

So this is what I was dealing with when we got back - salt/snow from Friday morning, and a muddy dirt road leaving on Monday. And a gross car.

















Leaving the car wash, I noticed I was suddenly getting rained on from the headliner, and the area around the roof console was showing that it was wet. Son of a...









Out with the console to make sure everything wasn't full of water. Thankfully, it wasn't. Slightly wet here and there, but not like I opened a faucet when I removed it.









The front wind deflector doesn't look great...but I don't think it was our culprit here (though it could have allowed water into the car, even though there's a seal further back):









Doing a little testing by pouring water into the sunroof ring made it pretty clear what the issue was - the passenger drain tube is clogged (that "puddle" was there just after I got back home, drips from the car wash - most of the water I poured on the passenger side came out the driver side's tube):

















After messing around with some mechanic wire, trying to fish it down the tube to clear it, I settled on my air compressor, with a piece of vaccum line to try and throw the air further down the tube where it wouldn't just cause all the standing water to splatter everywhere (it did, initially, just to make a mess). Eventually it did the trick, though! I did it on the driver side, just for good measure, but I guess I'll be doing this more often now...









Pouring more water down after confirmed the drain tube now works, so hopefully this won't present itself as an issue again, especially with occasionally blowing air down the tubes to ensure they're clear. But **** was that not what I expected (or wanted) to do today.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

At least the car is cleaner now:

















Since I had the roof console out, I took the time to replace the Superbright LED map and dome lights with the Diode Dynamics HP5s I bought during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale. The map lights hadn't worked in years...though by removing them and reinstalling them they seemed to be fine? But only after I put them in the dome light...so strange...but whatever, the DD lights seem to be a little bit brighter, especially because all the LEDs face _down_. The two dome lights were flickering occasionally as of recent before anyway, which is why I bought all four. The other odd issue that was solved was the interference with the key fob that the SBLED lights caused. No longer do we have to wait until the dome lights die down before the second press will work!

Domes:









Maps:









So much for _just_ a car wash.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Had trans fluid changed out. 
Replaced fuel injectors. 
Considered trading it in on a '19.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So that’s why sometimes I have issues locking my car... led interference. Now I know!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> So that’s why sometimes I have issues locking my car... led interference. Now I know!


Yup! It was weird as hell, and unexpected, but wasn't annoying enough to remove the lights I had just put in. With the dome lights starting to occasionally flicker and the map lights presumably not working at the time, it was an easy decision to get some DD ones. No more pressing the keyfob ten times to get the second "unlock" after the first press.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Put on some 500km / 8hrs touring around the country.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Daughter and I traded cars back now that the trans and injectors are done. She says its running great. Called me today that she's hesitant about going out in the snow. I told her the car will do the job no problem, but to use her head, go slow, leave more room and be safe. Heard from her later that, indeed, the car goes thru snow without problems.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

thebac said:


> Daughter and I traded cars back now that the trans and injectors are done. She says its running great. Called me today that she's hesitant about going out in the snow. I told her the car will do the job no problem, but to use her head, go slow, leave more room and be safe. Heard from her later that, indeed, the car goes thru snow without problems.


With good tires it's surprisingly capable. My brother actually got to drive mine in a snowstorm before I did. He was shocked when I told him it was not all wheel drive. He said it handled the snow as well as his Forester.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep. I swear by Michelin and Bridgestone snows.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

thebac said:


> Yep. I swear by Michelin and Bridgestone snows.


The General Altimax Arctics are another great choice - and they're dirt cheap. They're loud and they're squishy, but god ****, they are _unstoppable_. The Xi3s we run on the Cruze and the Volt are much more refined, but they can't hold a candle to the Arctics for deep snow capability. 

And then there are Nokians, which are, by far, the best - but you certainly pay for it. It's my understanding that the Arctics use the previous-gen Nokian molds, so you're getting that kind of tread pattern at a much lower price.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blizzaks!!


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

Spent my stimulus $ to order a set of Blizzacks installed on steel rims delivered to me for my 18 hatchback. Soon will be needing to make daily trips of 140 miles to radiation treatments for my wife. We've already had to stay away overnight for a snow and ice storm after her first chemo treatment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NHIA said:


> Spent my stimulus $ to order a set of Blizzacks installed on steel rims delivered to me for my 18 hatchback. Soon will be needing to make daily trips of 140 miles to radiation treatments for my wife. We've already had to stay away overnight for a snow and ice storm after her first chemo treatment.


I was gonna hit the "like" button, but then I saw your wife's issue. Sorry to hear about that. Hope all goes well. At least for sure the car will


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Put on some 1800km the last two days touring around the province. 1k km in my stabilitrak shut off on me when I down shifted and spun the wheels easing into wot at 120km/hr.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

NHIA said:


> Spent my stimulus $ to order a set of Blizzacks installed on steel rims delivered to me for my 18 hatchback. Soon will be needing to make daily trips of 140 miles to radiation treatments for my wife. We've already had to stay away overnight for a snow and ice storm after her first chemo treatment.


Well Shoot.  In preparation for the new tires I'd already jacked up the back end and removed the two rear wheels. The new tires arrived and I set out to install them. But, the lug nuts listed on the packing slip were missing. So now I have to wait a couple of days for a new supply of lug nuts to arrive as the factory lug nuts won't work with the new rims.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

NHIA said:


> Well Shoot.  In preparation for the new tires I'd already jacked up the back end and removed the two rear wheels. The new tires arrived and I set out to install them. But, the lug nuts listed on the packing slip were missing. So now I have to wait a couple of days for a new supply of lug nuts to arrive as the factory lug nuts won't work with the new rims.


Day 2 - Well Shoot again. Got the lug nuts and put tires on the car. Then tried to reset TPMS using the tool I'd used before after rotating the factory tires. Put TPMS into learn mode and tried to reset senor locations. No response from any of the new tires, but the car could read the TPMS off of the old tires. Waiting on a response from Tire Rack. I'm wondering if the same person who forgot to ship the lug nuts also forgot to install the TPMS sensors.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

NHIA said:


> Day 2 - Well Shoot again. Got the lug nuts and put tires on the car. Then tried to reset TPMS using the tool I'd used before after rotating the factory tires. Put TPMS into learn mode and tried to reset senor locations. No response from any of the new tires, but the car could read the TPMS off of the old tires. Waiting on a response from Tire Rack. I'm wondering if the same person who forgot to ship the lug nuts also forgot to install the TPMS sensors.


This order was filled the Monday after New Years weekend. So the first response from Tire Rack was "very unlikely we forgot to install them." Please have a local tire retailer remove a tire and inspect to see if TPMS are missing.

My local mechanic said he could tell without inspecting that the valve stems were too long to have the TPMS sensors. But they opened it up and found as expected they were missing. They took photos and I sent them on to Tire Rack.

This time Tire Rack admitted they had not installed them and shipped them out UPS so I got them the next day. They also said they would reimburse the bill for having them installed.

So far I haven't had the need to drive in snow, but they ride smoothly and are reasonably quiet on dry asphalt or pavement.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Dug out my Cruze...







Unfortunately the antenna didn't make it.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bluelight said:


> Dug out my Cruze...
> View attachment 290300
> 
> Unfortunately the antenna didn't make it.


Whoa thats alot of snow wish we got that in pennsylvania


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

I had spent the last 3 months in Oregon, and the snow started to fall the week after I left. After I got out of quarantine, I had a lot of digging to do. Car seemed to handle cold storage just fine. Only thing I had to do was pair my new phone up with the radio.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Took it in this week to fix the heated seat. Best part was that they did it free of charge because it was not working when we bought the car and the fix was part of the sale.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

My Autometer boost gauge just arrived from Amazon, I’ve got a threaded plug in my ZZP upper charge pipe... just need to figure out how and where to mount it. I got the Autometer mounting cup with it also. So that’s today project.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzin2011 said:


> My Autometer boost gauge just arrived from Amazon, I’ve got a threaded plug in my ZZP upper charge pipe... just need to figure out how and where to mount it. I got the Autometer mounting cup with it also. So that’s today project.


Bnr has a nice but pricey mount that fits in the dash vent.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzin2011 said:


> My Autometer boost gauge just arrived from Amazon, I’ve got a threaded plug in my ZZP upper charge pipe... just need to figure out how and where to mount it. I got the Autometer mounting cup with it also. So that’s today project.


This works great!









Cruze Dual Gauge Pillar Pod


A gauge pillar pod. Material is the same as stock.The color matches your stock pillar and has the same texture. Not spray painted like other designs and also not a generic black ABS like other gauge pod manufacturers have.




zzperformance.com


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> This works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at that but I thought it would look odd having only a single gauge in there and I really couldn’t think of another gauge I really needed. Running the air line to it there would be a pain the the rear!
I use to use my phone with a OBD Bluetooth adapter for boost but the shift light I bought plugs into the ODB port and doesn’t work with a splitter. If I cant get it mounted someplace else I might go with the A pillar setup.

Thasks!


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Bnr has a nice but pricey mount that fits in the dash vent.


Oh, I didn’t look at his site, thanks for that info I will check it out!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzin2011 said:


> I was looking at that but I thought it would look odd having only a single gauge in there and I really couldn’t think of another gauge I really needed. Running the air line to it there would be a pain the the rear!
> I use to use my phone with a OBD Bluetooth adapter for boost but the shift light I bought plugs into the ODB port and doesn’t work with a splitter. If I cant get it mounted someplace else I might go with the A pillar setup.
> 
> Thasks!


It's alot easier than you think. I put a aeroforce Interceptor in my other pod.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> It's alot easier than you think. I put a aeroforce Interceptor in my other pod.


Cool, I’ll look at what is out there. Of course I run to the grocery store and the passenger window won’t go up, it will go down but it gets stuck half way up. I managed to pull it all the way up and it stayed. It looked like it jumped the track but won’t know until I take the door panel off.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Went for a slip and slide. 

Went down this icy side road and the car rotated 90 degrees to the left by the time I cuaght it and got to watch the world go by sideways for 10'. Proceeded to over correct into a 180 to the right for another little bit before straightening out with a couple fish tails


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Took mine on it's first trip to town since I dug it out. Slicker than crap out there, but the Blizzaks did their thing and made it an easy trip. Only issue I had was snow packed in behind the hubcaps threw the wheels out of balance. I took the hubcaps off in the Sportsman's Warehouse parking lot. Problem solved. Besides, black steel wheels are fine for snow tires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzin2011 said:


> I was looking at that but I thought it would look odd having only a single gauge in there and I really couldn’t think of another gauge I really needed. Running the air line to it there would be a pain the the rear!
> I use to use my phone with a OBD Bluetooth adapter for boost but the shift light I bought plugs into the ODB port and doesn’t work with a splitter. If I cant get it mounted someplace else I might go with the A pillar setup.
> 
> Thasks!


Not that bad to install. I had mine apart two days, I could still drive, but I had alot of other things going on in there as well. A few hours should do it.

*How-To: Install gauges in a ZZP Pillar Pod A-Z Part 1*


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Changed both front hubs, and re assembled in a snow storm.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> Changed both front hubs, and re assembled in a snow storm.


BBRRRR!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Took off the DDMworks leaky throttle body spacer and replaced with a BNR, boost test holds pressure for SO much longer.
> 
> View attachment 289132
> 
> ...


Did you document - pictures - what the differences were? I have the DDM Works spacer and have considered the change as well. I need to do another boost leak test though first.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I brushed a foot of snow off of it's glossy exterior.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Getting the new rim put on. Front drivers side is cracked.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Did another 900km round trip throught the country mostly overnight in a snow storm. Had fun, exercised my hand brake in some empty parking lots. and enjoyed sliding on the back roads too. Also exercised my snow shoveling capabilities with my car shovel. 

First beaching I needed the shovel for. there were a series of 90 bends that went on forever as the road conformed to the lake front. Just had to try and touch the corner on my way by one bend and ended up getting sucked into the snow bank as my rear end came round, not bad quick shovel and I'm out n rolling 10 minutes

Second time that trip there was a blind corner overlooking a downtown core in a valley. Naturally assuming the road would of continued, but nope. I was thankfully slowing down for the veiw but once the decent started there was no making the turn. Lodged the car up a bank of plowed snow. Shoveled forever on that one, got to a point the tires were bout 4" off the ground. Eventually lost my shovel trying to get the snow out from under the engine and melted the shovel on the exhaust as the car dropped down. Another thankfully I was able to get out after a little more hand digging.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We had a similar test of the snow-fording capability of the Cruze on Tuesday.

Took my mom out to dinner for her birthday to a place about 30 minutes away, but somewhere we've been numerous times, so the area is very familiar to me. A major road with an interchange to I-75.

Well, they're turning that into a diverging diamond, so it is under some heavy construction, which was not present the last time we were there (probably a year and a half ago, at least). Normally it is a divided highway (Michigan, so we have turnarounds every so often - Michigan lefts), but now, due to the construction they have EB switching over to the WB side East of the interchange, and then back over to the EB side after the interchange. On that WB side, you also have WB traffic. Either way, dumps us back onto EB, where the restaurant is, just before the turn into said restaurant.

Confused yet?

Well, leaving, I turned right back out onto EB, and then went to make a turnaround back to WB...except the turnaround we've always taken...suddenly, and worse - with no signage - is a crossover from WB onto the EB side, to go WB...while traffic on the WB side was _also_ going WB. Given it was night, the road was covered in salt, and I had no WB traffic at the moment, to me, that looked like the turnaround I've taken forever...because it used to be.

Until I saw the headlights. I instantly pulled to the right into the temporary island, which was full of the 6-8" of snow we just got the night before. Thankfully, I believe that is actually just the real left lane of the road, blocked off because of the temporary crossover, so there were no curbs. But still...quite a lot of snow. We have winter tires...but this is their seventh season, so I was real worried about getting stuck, because I had to stop - you know, not to get hit by traffic in the lane I should have been in going EB. Where I was at I was just spinning, but was able to back up a few feet, and get going forward and hop back onto the road without issue.

So...whoops...glad there were no cops around, though I'd absolutely have argued about just what in the hell they did there, because what I did was far too easy to do, and neither myself nor my wife saw any signs stating it was suddenly the wrong way. 

But what I do know is: the snow tires are fine and we don't need new ones just yet.  

What a mess.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Getting the new rim put on. Front drivers side is cracked.
> View attachment 290761
> View attachment 290762
> View attachment 290763


I told you, you gotta stop jumpin' curbs!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Got stuck in the snow the other day. My Dad's Canyon had to pull me out. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> Got stuck in the snow the other day. My Dad's Canyon had to pull me out. Just thought I'd mention it.


I wouldn't be admitting that.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> I wouldn't be admitting that.


Well I don't blame myself for it. It was horrible weather, I had to close the store I was working at early just to make sure everyone could get home safe. You probably know, 'cause the storm covered basically the top half of Indiana.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> Well I don't blame myself for it. It was horrible weather, I had to close the store I was working at early just to make sure everyone could get home safe. You probably know, 'cause the storm covered basically the top half of Indiana.


I do. We got a foot of snow on Monday. And 9 inches 5 days before that.

Our HHR hasn't been driven in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Adam Hamel said:


> Well I don't blame myself for it. It was horrible weather, I had to close the store I was working at early just to make sure everyone could get home safe. You probably know, 'cause the storm covered basically the top half of Indiana.


I have 2-1/2' in my yard from the same storm with up to 6' around the sidewalks. I also drive my lowered Cruze daily down into Illinois for work so


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Parked for last 3 weeks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> View attachment 290826
> 
> Parked for last 3 weeks


Dig that car out man!


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Meh... just got new tires on the ranger, keep the salt and some miles of the cruze.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Yea mines been burried all week. Ive been driving my trailblazer. If it dosnt snow again next week then ill dig it out.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'll let the sunshine do my shoveling...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> I'll let the sunshine do my shoveling...


That'll be the end of next month unless it gets into the 50s.  I have 2 feet of snow in my yard.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yep... not gonna hurt it. Itll start melting here about next week. Waiting for the next stimulus check or my tax return to buy some more parts. If it ever comes... nice to see I'm getting less in my paycheck now. America last 🤨


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Yep... not gonna hurt it. Itll start melting here about next week. Waiting for the next stimulus check or my tax return to buy some more parts. If it ever comes... nice to see I'm getting less in my paycheck now. America last 🤨


How else do you think the government is paying for the "free" stimulus money they've given away?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Isn't winter fun... I guess I should be glad it's only been cold here no snow in weeks. 

Car stays real clean when all the salt is frozen up!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Not only jumped but bounced my beloved at 140. Not going to go that fast again over the hump lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Yep... not gonna hurt it. Itll start melting here about next week. Waiting for the next stimulus check or my tax return to buy some more parts. If it ever comes... nice to see I'm getting less in my paycheck now. America last 🤨


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Took it for a bath today, as it was absolutely filthy from vacation, and I wanted to warm the oil up prior to doing the oil change (warmed up specifically for the Blackstone Labs sample, and driving it up the ramps without starting the engine just to turn it off while still cold - plus, working under a car not covered in salt is great). Then, added in 2.5 gallons of DEF.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Took it for a bath today, as it was absolutely filthy from vacation, and I wanted to warm the oil up prior to doing the oil change (warmed up specifically for the Blackstone Labs sample, and driving it up the ramps without starting the engine just to turn it off while still cold - plus, working under a car not covered in salt is great). Then, added in 2.5 gallons of DEF.


For me, installing/removing winter tires and oil changes often start with a trip to the car wash.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh Rock Auto why?
the only head gasket kit I get of there selection and it's a 1.6L kit. 

Boo


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> For me, installing/removing winter tires and oil changes often start with a trip to the car wash.


and sometimes a wash just because it is warm enough!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> and sometimes a wash just because it is warm enough!


That was also why I got one - it was 50 out, and the car was disgusting beforehand. Wet roads (from snowmelt) but still with some residual salt, then some dirt roads (that were also wet), definitely dirtied the hell out of the thing, even though I had just washed it the day before we went up north.

It was dirty by the time we drove up there (about 4 hours) because of said melt on the freeways. But not as dirty as it ended up.

This was the next morning (the 27th), before it had gotten too gross:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I washed her up last Friday as it was really nice here. Was looking pretty good until it snowed yesterday!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cleaned up my new to me BNR LS7 coil upgrade. Just waiting on the updated tune to install them.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bought a new oil cooler since I'm going to be in changing the head gasket. might aswell make sure incase it is the oil cooler and not the head gasket that's leaking oil into the coolant


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Cleaned up my new to me BNR LS7 coil upgrade. Just waiting on the updated tune to install them.
> View attachment 291287


Looks just like mine!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Looks just like mine!



You get yours used too?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> You get yours used too?


Yep!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> You get yours used too?


Did you buy that from the eBay seller?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Did you buy that from the eBay seller?


Yep, $325, which I think is fair. As long as they work.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Link for the seller please 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Link for the seller please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Haha they only had one for sale.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed these today, they are so pretty! 😍 Yes I said pretty, no I don’t care.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Haha they only had one for sale.


Ughhh ok, thanks man I appreciate the response 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Spent the last couple days changing the head gasket on my 1.8l..... i changed the pcv when I was in there too and it started sucking oil into the intake. Lost a liter n a half of oil in roughly 50 mins of driving.

Other than throwing the old valve back in I sort of screwed myself there.


----------



## Bradd20k (Apr 3, 2021)

2013LT said:


> Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.
> 
> Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!





2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


After today I am pretty confident in working on my car 2014 Cruise LT I just did the intake manifold valve cover turbo coolant reservoir vacuume line it was eventful along with a cold air intake and was having some issues with the mass air flow sensor reset now shifting a little funny if I get it high in the RPMs but I'm assuming it's because the transmission is relearning after I cleared the computer and it's trying to accommodate for the aftermarket short ram intake


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

2014 diesel 110k miles. Just replaced the struts and shocks with garbriel ultra. Only took about 2 hours. It was worth it. It rides soooo nice now.


----------



## Bradd20k (Apr 3, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Installed these today, they are so pretty! 😍 Yes I said pretty, no I don’t care.
> 
> 
> View attachment 291433


I bet it sounds good


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Got the new tires and new gm tpms put on the new wheels today 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Got the new tires and new gm tpms put on the new wheels today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Where is the installed pic??


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Where is the installed pic??


Put them on yesterday afternoon 









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Overdue for a bath but lookin pretty 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Overdue for a bath but lookin pretty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Spacers ... ugg!


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Spacers ... ugg!


Agreed, I had them on with the winter(stock rs 18s)because they are so narrow for 18s. Only 8mm front, 10mm rear and are tucked away until next winter.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Agreed, I had them on with the winter(stock rs 18s)because they are so narrow for 18s. Only 8mm front, 10mm rear and are tucked away until next winter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


So you used them to flush out the rims to the body?


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> So you used them to flush out the rims to the body?


Yes sir

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Blacked out logos and ordered replacement passenger side front window.. rock from lawn mowing.... sigh... at least it didn't hit my wife's tahoe, more yelling involved there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I hauled a load of Gold today!












And then I power washed the trailer ... you know, one lousy trip in the snow and all of those garage pampered days shot to #377.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you fix your issues then?


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

ZZP big brake kit is on, huge difference!

and I programmed a new key fob...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzin2011 said:


> ZZP big brake kit is on, huge difference!
> 
> and I programmed a new key fob...


Interesting, how is the difference? Less fade? More stopping power?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Did you fix your issues then?


Not yet, but it has been running OK for now. I still need to figure out how to differentiate between the three sensors and figure out how to tell which one is bad. I still have the codes.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting, how is the difference? Less fade? More stopping power?


Much more stopping power, I feel the car has the stopping power for the horsepower it has now. I haven’t taken it yet to test fade after a few good stops to heat them up.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Nothing big installed the clear marker lights in the bumper.. putting together a plan to go get @Blasirl trunk lid and wing for my car


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the last of our vehicles (the Cruze) swapped over from the winters today. My brother's Mustang is the last thing to change over.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Got the last of our vehicles (the Cruze) swapped over from the winters today. My brother's Mustang is the last thing to change over.


I am so tempted to do the same, but last time life dumped a ton of snow on me. Maybe next week.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I am so tempted to do the same, but last time life dumped a ton of snow on me. Maybe next week.


It's been super nice the past few days - around 70 and sunny on Easter, and then 80 yesterday and today, and looks like it stays in the 70s for the next couple days, then down into the 50s and 60s...so it better not snow. But then again: we got like...two inches of snow late last week for no reason.


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

General update, two christmases ago I had a Kenwood Excelon stereo installed in the wife's cruze. Just recently i swapped the winter wheels for the summer wheels and gave it an it oil change Two weeks ago the wife drive through a flooded street and sucked water into the motor. Fortunately the shop kept it going by changing the oil two times, new plugs/wires, new air filter, and cleaned the turbo. Plus side i think it got rid of the rough idle when they cleaned the maf sensor! Yesterday i finished installing the rockford fosgate door speakers, they were much needed after the radio upgrade and made a huge difference in sound quality. Hopefully this thing lasts a while now!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

So I've been working on this for a while, but I think actually done with it now. I used Rustoleum Peel-Coat to mimic a cool design I've seen on other cars, particularly the newer Jeep Cherokees. I also imitated an option Chevy offers on at least a few of their models where the rims are black except for a small red line on the edge of each. But I thought red was boring, and I wanted it to match the bowtie, sooooo...
*The 2019 Chevrolet Cruze LS . . . Blueline*

Wait, that's already a thing? Whatever, mine's better.
Just as a point of reference, this is what it looked like to start with:









What it's like now:















\
















2016 Chevrolet Cruze Blue Line Concept


The Chevrolet Cruze RS Hatchback Blue Line Concept a show car presented by Chevrolet at the 2016 SEMA show. Showcasing a new direction for possible packages offered by the brand, the Cruze RS hatch Blue Line is[...]




gmauthority.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm down with the Redline wheels, except a blue stripe...not feeling all the black on the body, though.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

MP81 said:


> not feeling all the black on the body, though.


I honestly have mixed feelings about it. Thankfully, I can remove it if I get tired of it.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting, how is the difference? Less fade? More stopping power?


No fade pushing the brakes down pretty hard at 116mph, straight as an arrow then backed up a 70 to 0 stop at an exit... the car feels complete now.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

It was time for a new battery... going from the presumably original ac delco battery from 2012, to a AGM interstate mtx H7. Cleaned the ground strap too and the car is running like a champ. Starter doesn't hesitate and the subwoofer is louder.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Changed out the mirror switch that I broke when changing the window regulator last week. 😐🙄😜


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Clean, detailed, and changed the oil today. 

Still have a leak from either the oil pan or timing cover... *sigh.. Not terrible and probably not worth fixing, but will make another thread to see.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Last snow fall my wipers must have been inadvertently turned on with a windshield full of heavy snow. Fast forward to yesterdays rain and the wipers decided to stop vertically instead of horizontally. So, for the fourth time, I removed the cowl and wiper blades to see what the heck was going on. I found the nut for the actuator arm in the wiper transmission was 180 degrees off. So, after trying to find a an angled 12mm, I ended up using pliers to get it loose enough to reverse it. Then it was easy to get a wrench on it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Last snow fall my wipers must have been inadvertently turned on with a windshield full of heavy snow. Fast forward to yesterdays rain and the wipers decided to stop vertically instead of horizontally. So, for the fourth time, I removed the cowl and wiper blades to see what the heck was going on. I found the nut for the actuator arm in the wiper transmission was 180 degrees off. So, after trying to find a an angled 12mm, I ended up using pliers to get it loose enough to reverse it. Then it was easy to get a wrench on it.
> 
> View attachment 291596



Didn't you put a new transmission on for them recently?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Didn't you put a new transmission on for them recently?


Yepper I did. That is why it only took me a few minutes to figure out what was wrong and rectify it.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Took door panel off inside to prep for replacing glass that my lawn mower decided it didn't like..


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Prepping the car for a camping trip. Going to frame in a box where the passenger seat was. Got a cooler, camp stove and other things all going up in the "front box." Deciding if I need a second H7 battery each is good for 80Ah. Guess I'll test it out first as I could put that 500 for a battery in a better place.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

This is an add on to my other window post... 

After receiving a notice that the window I was waiting on for two weeks, was broken at the fedex facility....wait for it... this is after I had taken out the broken window to prep for the glass that was supposed to be delivered later that day. We are heading to the track this weekend with a two hour drive, didn't want to drive the whole way there and back with an open window. made a window out of plexiglas.... used the tint off of the broken window... it fit perfectly... even put it in the clips on it to the window regulator.. surprise.. surprise It works up and down just like the real window. you can see it flex when you slam another door though..lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oil change and checked trans level

cooler lines have been sweating for years, fluid level is always good though


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

boraz said:


> oil change and checked trans level
> 
> cooler lines have been sweating for years, fluid level is always good though


A question, I had dots of I thought antifreeze on my transmission cooler lines… from when I worked on the oil cooler. was that actually tranny fluid? Explain sweating please.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Thebigzeus said:


> A question, I had dots of I thought antifreeze on my transmission cooler lines… from when I worked on the oil cooler. was that actually tranny fluid? Explain sweating please.


sweating is leaking, but not dripping....the whole hose is wet, the whole frame rail is wet, but never a drip on the ground, and never changes fluid level

like the start of a leak

today was first day i actually cleaned the area a bit, i dunno where its leaking, gotta figure that out


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Getting around to finishing this off.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cruzing12 said:


> View attachment 291629
> 
> 
> Getting around to finishing this off.


Nice what speakers did you do ?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> A question, I had dots of I thought antifreeze on my transmission cooler lines… from when I worked on the oil cooler. was that actually tranny fluid? Explain sweating please.


yep those transcooler lines are infamous for leaking mine literally were rusting order them now while you still have time. they are not that hard to do. depending on how long they have been leaking after you fix it and fill the car to the correct level you will be suprised at how well it shifts all of a sudden.lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> they are not that hard to do.


Unless you own a diesel. They're a freaking nightmare on the diesel.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Mad props to @2013LT for starting this thread. 8 years old and still being updated daily.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Adam Hamel said:


> Mad props to @2013LT for starting this thread. 8 years old and still being updated daily.


Yea if only the guy was still active. Says he hasnt been online since 2015


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Diamond193 said:


> Nice what speakers did you do ?


In my project thread...

They're JL audio C1-650 2 way component set. Was originally going to use a herts uno k165 passive 2 way component set as it has a interior matching grey cone but got these , jls, for the same price due to no stock and are much better quality. So the Hertz will be going in the rear doors eventually.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

2014 diesel finally did the delete on it. Should have done it along time ago. Can't believe how well it runs..........


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cruzing12 said:


> In my project thread...
> 
> They're JL audio C1-650 2 way component set. Was originally going to use a herts uno k165 passive 2 way component set as it has a interior matching grey cone but got these , jls, for the same price due to no stock and are much better quality. So the Hertz will be going in the rear doors eventually.


Nice ill probably do infinitys when the time comes to do speakers. I dont really want subs. I put my work boots and other stuff in my trunk


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Unless you own a diesel. They're a freaking nightmare on the diesel.


I have a 2014 diesel .. I wasn't that bad.. it was easier when I took the battery out though


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I guess this fits under what I did to my cruze today..
Today I ran my diesel cruze down the front straight at summit point watching my speed hit 110 with the hard right coming up in less than 200 feet... And my instructor still yelling don't let up.. talk about pucker factor..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> I have a 2014 diesel .. I wasn't that bad.. it was easier when I took the battery out though


It took myself and a buddy 4 hours on a lift. If I do them again, it's getting a separate, better cooler.


----------



## Jeffyscruzin (Apr 11, 2021)

I got my Cruze not too long ago and I felt like the L in LT just wasn’t there. This is what I started upgrading 😎


LED Headlights








Low Beams

High Beams









LED Interior Lights









LED Trunk Light Strip








Some items in there for reference.









Much more to come!! I’ll post up the links to what I got in case anyone is interested in “upgrading” as well.
Also, is there a build thread/section where I can post my “build” progress?

LED Headlight Combo: https://amzn.to/32jOB4Q
Interior LED Bulbs: https://amzn.to/32pfPGZ
Trunk LED Strip: https://amzn.to/2OUA5gM


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Did some mild off roading up to the back pasture of the farm. Got the clutch nice and toasty getting up the hill at the end. imaging about a very lumpy (cow path some years ago) grade of about 55-62%. So I needed a couple goes at it using all the suspension travel these cars posses.

Then the bad... I bounced through a corner out on the gravel roads of the back country. Came in to hot and tight, rotated the car to try and use the low shoulder to rail through the turn and got pulled into the ditch. Bounced once with a helical sway, and, in that moment when the **** in your car is floating, I was thinking hell no this girl isn't rolling. Then the second bounce to level the car out oh the fun.

Knackered the rim most likely pinched the side wall, and blew the radiator supports clean off. And it still runs.

Going to be an expensive Monday


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Cruzing12 said:


> Did some mild off roading up to the back pasture of the farm. Got the clutch nice and toasty getting up the hill at the end. imaging about a very lumpy (cow path some years ago) grade of about 55-62%. So I needed a couple goes at it using all the suspension travel these cars posses.
> 
> Then the bad... I bounced through a corner out on the gravel roads of the back country. Came in to hot and tight, rotated the car to try and use the low shoulder to rail through the turn and got pulled into the ditch. Bounced once with a helical sway, and, in that moment when the **** in your car is floating, I was thinking hell no this girl isn't rolling. Then the second bounce to level the car out oh the fun.
> 
> ...


At first I thought I was reading the "What did you do to your Jeep today" thread on another forum 😂


----------



## Jeffyscruzin (Apr 11, 2021)

Jeffyscruzin said:


> I got my Cruze not too long ago and I felt like the L in LT just wasn’t there. This is what I started upgrading 😎
> 
> 
> LED Headlights
> ...


Here's a quick vid on what these small upgrades look like. No DIY vid as I figured most will know how to change these simple items.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Replaced my drain plug gasket because it sounded so fun (this was after swapping the wheels and tires on my brother's '01 Mustang GT, then checking the front UCA bolts to make sure those stayed tight, greasing the rear LCA rear bushings (fronts are sphericals, as are the UCA fronts), tightening the exhaust connections at the H-pipe, then trying to adjust his window to no avail, then pulling up the sill plates to get the carpet pulled up a bit to install a new floormat anchor, so we could install his new Lloyd Mat floormats).

At least it seems conclusive that the gasket was the source of that leak.



















Gonna feel this all in the morning.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Swapped out RS badges, from white/chrome to matte black
















Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Just quick detail job. Still looking pretty good for being 10 years old !


----------



## seth1989 (Apr 29, 2021)

2013LT said:


> Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.
> 
> Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


I traced down a misfire in cylinder 2. Came down to some wiring issues to the fuel injector connector. Gotta go buy one now.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well didnt get to do anything to mine but Carbon wrapped a co workers Emblems for him. helped him confirm he needs a new VC gasket and probably a cruze kit. Hooked up the used Autocal I picked up and working on trying to figure out the dashboard layout for logging


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> Just quick detail job. Still looking pretty good for being 10 years old !


Looks awesome mate, great job


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

This morning i replaced both Tie Rod ends, both drop links, 2 new tyres...........now to find the source of the constant clunky rattle from the front end when going over the slightest bumps.
Convinced its suspension related, doesn't disappear under braking


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Had planned on taking the snow tires off today but...







ended up digging it out instead.
Still need to track down a replacement antenna.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

New rims on the front after my ditch jump









New radiator supports too


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Brake cooling ducts for track and new higher temp hawk pads. Have two weeks to shake it out before vir. Wot. Wot


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> Brake cooling ducts for track and new higher temp hawk pads. Have two weeks to shake it out before vir. Wot. Wot
> View attachment 291861


Is that safe?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

JLL said:


> Is that safe?


Safe??? I'm driving this car way beyond what it's supposed to be .. lol.. all kidding aside.. the brake pads I'm sure of. I just need to have a lot of cycles of my wheels back and forth to make sure something isn't bound up or a stress point I didn't see before with the ducts the mounts are solid and won't go anywhere the hose routing us the only unknown. At regular speeds I should find a problem before it becomes an issue. I just check for rub marks on quick short trips and listen for odd rubbing sounds. Track speeds will have a lot less warning.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

I activated my OnStar.😐 
It's a free trial, soooo...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Finally got around to installing a silicone boost gauge line. Had a rubber one that was flimsy and I think leaking a bit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Finally got around to installing a silicone boost gauge line. Had a rubber one that was flimsy and I think leaking a bit.
> View attachment 291883
> 
> View attachment 291884


What is that on the end of the hose opposite the spacer?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What is that on the end of the hose opposite the spacer?


Boost/vacuum sensor. Runs from it to a wire to the gauge.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Boost/vacuum sensor. Runs from it to a wire to the gauge.


What kind of boost guage do you have?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> What kind of boost guage do you have?


eBay special with BNR vent mount.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Boost/vacuum sensor. Runs from it to a wire to the gauge.


So it seems then that it is a combo electrical/mechanical unit. Do you understand how it works? Mine is purely mechanical.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> So it seems then that it is a combo electrical/mechanical unit. Do you understand how it works? Mine is purely mechanical.


Boost/vac gauges are one of the few I considerably like mechanical more than one with an electric sending unit. They cost significantly less, and it's not like you're risking a fuel/oil/trans fluid leak in the cabin if something breaks, just air. They also seem to work a bit more "real-time" than one with an electric sender/stepper.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Boost/vac gauges are one of the few I considerably like mechanical more than one with an electric sending unit. They cost significantly less, and it's not like you're risking a fuel/oil/trans fluid leak in the cabin if something breaks, just air. They also seem to work a bit more "real-time" than one with an electric sender/stepper.


Yep, the mechanical one I had buzzed horribly once I turned the boost up to around 20PSI lol. Now it buzzes in the sender unit in the engine compartment, therefore I don’t hear it. Pretty nifty!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yep, the mechanical one I had buzzed horribly once I turned the boost up to around 20PSI lol. Now it buzzes in the sender unit in the engine compartment, therefore I don’t hear it. Pretty nifty!


That's some strange behavior - I've had the (Autometer) mechanical boost/vac gauge in my Cobalt for almost 12 years and it's dead silent.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yep, the mechanical one I had buzzed horribly once I turned the boost up to around 20PSI lol. Now it buzzes in the sender unit in the engine compartment, therefore I don’t hear it. Pretty nifty!


Buzzed?

Mine is silent as well.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

A Google search revealed it is very common with mechanical ones. Idk.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> A Google search revealed it is very common with mechanical ones. Idk.


We'll see what happens when my boost pressure gets raised.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Replacement antenna delivered to my box today. Installed it in the post office parking lot. Than a run through the car wash. After I got home, I was able to take the winter tires off and put the summer tires on. Finally, I de-stickied the front and put on the replacement bowtie.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Did a custom pinstripe job. Car stands out a little better now...


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Windows all done, 20% rear of car, 50% front (Less likely to get pulled in the UK at 50%)
Wheels being powder coated on Monday


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Changed her shoes, changed out the antennae though I want to get a shark fin and working on the ZZP Big wheel manifold VHT coating .. Should be baking it
tomorrow


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did my seasonal tire change and replaced the front pads and rotors.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Began the bake of the Downpipe and exhaust manifold VHT Silver coated . Taped off everything that shouldn't be coated as well as covered the stainless flex and the ZZP logo so they will still be bare.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Began the bake of the Downpipe and exhaust manifold VHT Silver coated . Taped off everything that shouldn't be coated as well as covered the stainless flex and the ZZP logo so they will still be bare.
> 
> View attachment 292175


oh ****! How long you have to bake it for? That's clean. Was the turbo brand new?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Began the bake of the Downpipe and exhaust manifold VHT Silver coated . Taped off everything that shouldn't be coated as well as covered the stainless flex and the ZZP logo so they will still be bare.
> 
> View attachment 292175


What's up with your downpipe, Pat? Is that how they sell them now? Mine is one piece without the flex.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> What's up with your downpipe, Pat? Is that how they sell them now? Mine is one piece without the flex.


Thats how it came . my only guess is they were havig issues with the solid pipe.. No idea to be honest.now ya got me worried hope I didnt get a sonic one or some other weird difference.. 



Thebigzeus said:


> oh ****! How long you have to bake it for? That's clean. Was the turbo brand new?


250 for 30 minutes.. 30 miute cool 400 30 minutes and cool 30 then 600 for 30 and cool.. 
yep its the brand new manifold from the V3 and downpipe preventative coat should keep the rust at bay ..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Thats how it came . my only guess is they were havig issues with the solid pipe.. No idea to be honest.now ya got me worried hope I didnt get a sonic one or some other weird difference...


It looks exactly like mine, but your's has a piece of flex pipe in it.

Did you get just the downpipe or the Midpipe/Downpipe combo?

I got the Midpipe/Downpipe Combo and if I remember right my Midpipe has a flex pipe in it.
It's not really going to matter though since I'm installing TTR "solid" (really polyurethane bushing) mounts.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Thats how it came . my only guess is they were havig issues with the solid pipe.. No idea to be honest.now ya got me worried hope I didnt get a sonic one or some other weird difference..


It is, I am sure it's a lot more easier to install, the solid ones with no flex joint are quite a pain, ask me how I know. I think they are also more prone to breaking the vband, mine has already sheared off once. I should honestly buy another one to have on hand, little buggers are over $30 though... Never could find an aftermarket one thin enougfh to clear the manifold either.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Makes sense. You need flex somewhere in the exhaust system for motor movement. I just did the down pipe but my stock exhaust has a flex underneath the motor.. shouldn't hurt anything .. If I decide to do other exhaust work later I can go solid on the midpipe. I'll have to see how this setup sounds before I decide which way I'm going .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Makes sense. You need flex somewhere in the exhaust system for motor movement. I just did the down pipe but my stock exhaust has a flex underneath the motor.. shouldn't hurt anything .. If I decide to do other exhaust work later I can go solid on the midpipe. I'll have to see how this setup sounds before I decide which way I'm going .


It looks like the ZZP mid-pipes also have a flex joint.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Back on topic, I changed my Cruze's wiper blades. It took me about 30 seconds a blade. 20 years ago, it used take me 30 minutes.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> Back on topic, I changed my Cruze's wiper blades. It took me about 30 seconds a blade. 20 years ago, it used take me 30 minutes.


Ha! I just did mine too, I also ordered a tune for mine this morning since I will be driving @Mr_Pat car this evening and I know I'm going to want it LOL


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well I didn't do it but someone vented my windshield for me on my way to work this morning...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well I didn't do it but someone vented my windshield for me on my way to work this morning...
> View attachment 292198
> 
> 
> View attachment 292199


Were they working on the roof?


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Were they working on the roof?


I'm guessing typical Michigan roads or a gravel hauler


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Going down the road and 2 bikes about 3 cars ahead in the next lane.. one kicked something up....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Going down the road and 2 bikes about 3 cars ahead in the next lane.. one kicked something up....


Holy **** Pat!

Do you have glass comprehensive coverage for the glass damage?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Nope.. but it was just over 200 for the replacement while I was at work yesterday they did it in the parking lot. Today I installed the hitch Still hve to run the wire harness. Tomorrow morning project with the turbo, Downpipe, Oil and trans fluid change


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Nope.. but it was just over 200 for the replacement while I was at work yesterday they did it in the parking lot. Today I installed the hitch Still hve to run the wire harness. Tomorrow morning project with the turbo, Downpipe, Oil and trans fluid change


Make sure and get that trans good and hot when you check level. Like hold brakes in park and rev it up hot. There is a certain procedure. Unless you measure exactly the amount that came out.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Nope.. but it was just over 200 for the replacement while I was at work yesterday they did it in the parking lot. Today I installed the hitch Still hve to run the wire harness. Tomorrow morning project with the turbo, Downpipe, Oil and trans fluid change


Careful installing that V3, seeing that as of recently, all of the members that I'm aware of (except one) who installed it on stock internals have either disappeared, or blown their engines. Are you sure you want a V3 @Thebigzeus 

All Joking aside,
Let me know how it goes Pat! Enjoy!


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Parcel arrived, 30 mins later job done !!! even better i can have my I.P.T.V. app playing too.
Really impressed with all the in built features. Very happy.
Much better than the factory junk radio that was fitted.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

KirkM71 said:


> Parcel arrived, 30 mins later job done !!! even better i can have my I.P.T.V. app playing too.
> Really impressed with all the in built features. Very happy.
> Much better than the factory junk radio that was fitted.
> 
> ...


....your steering wheel is on the other side, good mod! Lol. The screen looks good!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

My mail carrier must hate me by now...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> My mail carrier must hate me by now...
> View attachment 292347
> 
> 
> ohh veddy nice


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Why Spank you sir <yes carry over from the last thread I replied on>


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> My mail carrier must hate me by now...
> View attachment 292347


It's better than my UPS or FedEx guys must've felt when I bought all the suspension for my Camaro - especially the giant 80-90lb box with leaf springs in it. That...was not an easy box to move. The box just bends around the springs and it's 5 feet long, so there's no good spot to grab it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO ouch in all fairness I dont think I've ever gotten leaf springs via shipping .. I picked them up at local shops the last time I needed any. come to think of it I dont think any of my vehicles I still own have them .. and more the amount of boxes of car parts I;ve been flooding the house with . LMAO wife asked if i bought the entire parts catalog.. my reply.. not yet


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, this was all Hotchkis/Global West stuff. They seriously sucked to move - I ended up making two handles, one with a ratchet strap, the other with a bungee cord, so I could at least get some kind of grip on the **** thing.










I'm sure my brother irritated them in a similar fashion when he had all the suspension parts for his '01 Mustang shipped to my house last year, haha.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Oh, this was all Hotchkis/Global West stuff. They seriously sucked to move - I ended up making two handles, one with a ratchet strap, the other with a bungee cord, so I could at least get some kind of grip on the **** thing.
> 
> View attachment 292348
> 
> ...


That sir is some Purrrtttyy parts


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

MP81 said:


> It's better than my UPS or FedEx guys must've felt when I bought all the suspension for my Camaro - especially the giant 80-90lb box with leaf springs in it. That...was not an easy box to move. The box just bends around the springs and it's 5 feet long, so there's no good spot to grab it.


When I got the new leaf springs for my old Cherokee, they were just bare springs with shipping labels stuck to them 😄


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> That sir is some Purrrtttyy parts


They look even nicer under the car, where you're definitely not expecting them, due to all the patina on the body.





















Bluelight said:


> When I got the new leaf springs for my old Cherokee, they were just bare springs with shipping labels stuck to them 😄


While it would not have protected them as well...they'd have been much easier to move into my house, haha.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Tinted the windows and put the bike rack on. Tint makes it look so much better!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We almost got rid of the tint restrictions here in Michigan years back, but the outgoing governor refused to sign it in because of some bullshit excuse. 

So yep, still go back and forth on risking it. Really would benefit the Cruze and the Volt (especially the Volt), because the sit outside.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> We almost got rid of the tint restrictions here in Michigan years back, but the outgoing governor refused to sign it in because of some bullshit excuse.
> 
> So yep, still go back and forth on risking it. Really would benefit the Cruze and the Volt (especially the Volt), because the sit outside.


Atleast he reinstated the law for making SxSs legal to ride on the roads (when properly outfitted)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Murphsox said:


> Atleast he reinstated the law for making SxSs legal to ride on the roads (when properly outfitted)


That doesn't really affect me, though I hope that doesn't mean freeways. I've not seen them on there, so I expect that's not the case. Could care less as long as they're not in my way.

Then again, if they did away with tint laws, where would Clawson, Berkley and Royal Oak get half of their revenue from (nevermind that _their_ windows are basically opaque).


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> That doesn't really affect me, though I hope that doesn't mean freeways. I've not seen them on there, so I expect that's not the case. Could care less as long as they're not in my way.
> 
> Then again, if they did away with tint laws, where would Clawson, Berkley and Royal Oak get half of their revenue from (nevermind that _their_ windows are basically opaque).



LOL im up by port huron so but used to live down at 11 and schoenherr. they could be plated and driven on any road if you wanted to go through the hassle. As of right now it is legal to drive them on
any road that has a speed limit less than 55 and non trunk lines (no interstates or M roads), in any county thats not oakland, macomb, or wayne.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Murphsox said:


> LOL im up by port huron so but used to live down at 11 and schoenherr. they could be plated and driven on any road if you wanted to go through the hassle. As of right now it is legal to drive them on
> any road that has a speed limit less than 55 and non trunk lines (no interstates or M roads), in any county thats not oakland, macomb, or wayne.


I'm up in Washington, so I'd expect to see them more around here, but I don't, but if it's because of being in Macomb County, well that's why. Which is fine, I deal with tractors enough, don't need another something (albeit something that can go more than 20) thrown into the equation.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Took her out on the backroads today with the fresh tune update from BNR. Running great!






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Finished installing the fog lights on the cruise and for some reason they are not lighting up. I took it to the dealership and they programmed it but it’s not working. the light lights up on the Dashboard. I jumper’d the foglight side of the fuse and they light up. I then hooked up the multimeter and I have Continuity but nothing changes when I hit the switch, no 12 V is applied


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Murphsox said:


> Finished installing the fog lights on the cruise and for some reason they are not lighting up. I took it to the dealership and they programmed it but it’s not working. the light lights up on the Dashboard. I jumper’d the foglight side of the fuse and they light up. I then hooked up the multimeter and I have Continuity but nothing changes when I hit the switch, no 12 V is applied


bad switch maybe ?? or wire broken between lights and switch somewhere >>??


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> bad switch maybe ?? or wire broken between lights and switch somewhere >>??


weird that the switch turn on the light in the dash and the back lights work. I’m wondering if the dealer screwed something up which is unfortunate since it’s a one and done code. I have a feeling they will try to blame the install......


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Murphsox said:


> weird that the switch turn on the light in the dash and the back lights work. I’m wondering if the dealer screwed something up which is unfortunate since it’s a one and done code. I have a feeling they will try to blame the install......


Check the fog light relay?


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Bluelight said:


> Check the fog light relay?


I will check in the am!


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Bluelight said:


> Check the fog light relay?


where is this foglight relay? I only see the fuse under the hood


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Finished beefing up the runs. 4awg for the alternator return and two 4wg ground straps, one to chassis, the other to the head.

Engine light went away so least to say the OEM ground strap was succumbing to the corrosion.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Added a ZZP windshield banner


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

What ground effect set is that on your Car @SlyCruze ?? I'm referring to the body color ones.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

it's Called NEFD, it was front lip and side skirts. not sure if it's still available.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

No idea.. I'm just looking to do something to the front edge of my bumper. I picked up one of the splitters a while back but decided not a good idea due to the amount of snow i deal with and just didnt care for it when I had it in front of me


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Did the led tails/brake, license plate, and reverse lights today


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Put on the cruze culture coil pack cover, not really feeling it though. Went back to the painted oem

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk















Sorry for the big pics[emoji2357]


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Put on the cruze culture coil pack cover, not really feeling it though. Went back to the painted oem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


I like it, it’s a bit of a cleaner look. But if ya don’t, I feel that. You have to see it often.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I like it, it’s a bit of a cleaner look. But if ya don’t, I feel that. You have to see it often.


I was going for the cleaner look, spot on man. If it wasn't a semi gloss black and was more of a matte black, matching the valve cover, I'd have left it on. Contemplating painting it white or a matte black, unsure yet and it'll require some taping off for the letters so I gotta be sure the first time around. Or obviously paint the valve cover but nahh 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Took the power out of the power steering rack for a change up and to see how bad the damage is from my ditch jump a while back.

I like the feeling of there being no assist at speed, and not having to fight center with how twitchy the rack is making you look like a drunk going down the road,but would like the assist at slow speeds. Right now the later is the minimal so I may leave the power off.

Lol the ultimate anti theft devices strong arm steering and stick...


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Spent the day Cutting and waxing her, 3 coats in total.
Oh and blacked out Badges too


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Thanks to @Mr_Pat for swinging by, we put a K&N on and it’s nice to hear the spool and bypass. Set up an appointment with the local dealership to figure out what they did to program the fogs


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

heat gun and some arm strength. This is going to work.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

To do what ????????????


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> To do what ????????????


To "drift".

The pipe goes over the rear wheels. Making the rear end real lose. "PVC drift" on YouTube will explain everything.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzing12 said:


> To "drift".
> 
> The pipe goes over the rear wheels. Making the rear end real lose. "PVC drift" on YouTube will explain everything.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzing12 said:


> To "drift".
> 
> The pipe goes over the rear wheels. Making the rear end real lose. "PVC drift" on YouTube will explain everything.


Kids, please don't try this at home!

🚗🌲🔥💥☠


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO in all fairness I used this method for my kids powerwheels a few years back.. I just wouldnt have expected someone to put this on an actual car.... I had upgraded one to 24 volt system with a 800 watt motor and full go kart hubs rims and tires. I put PVC tube over the back tires and then reinflated the tires until the tire gripped the tube and had some brackets inside with bolts counter sunk into the outer pvc to the tires didn't slide out of the pvc


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Kids, please don't try this at home!
> 
> 🚗🌲🔥💥☠


I'm one of those crazy people that go out in a snow storm or while its freezing rain just to slide around.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Just did my first oil change a few days ago. I know most of y'all could do an oil change in your sleep, but it's kind of a big deal for me. I used a whole bag of oil dry for all the oil I spilled, plus a lot of shop towels. I initially overfilled it and had to drain some out, but I drained to much and had to buy more. Oh well. The more you know.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> Just did my first oil change a few days ago. I know most of y'all could do an oil change in your sleep, but it's kind of a big deal for me. I used a whole bag of oil dry for all the oil I spilled, plus a lot of shop towels. I initially overfilled it and had to drain some out, but I drained to much and had to buy more. Oh well. The more you know.
> View attachment 293118


Congratulations!

Your learning. Is this the first oil change you've EVER done?


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Your learning. Is this the first oil change you've EVER done?


Yep. Second oil change on the car, I took it in for the first one.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> Yep. Second oil change on the car, I took it in for the first one.


I would say you did well. My first oil change was on a 91 Ford Escort. It was done outside in the wind. Oil EVERYWHERE


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Since I'm currently in a different state, it was a little difficult and involved a lot of phone calls but...
The driver's window rolled down and wouldn't go back up. Got it into the shop where it was determined that the window regulator had failed. Luckily it is still under warranty (for another 450 miles!) so I only had to pay the deductible.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Car got a much needed wash and wax (first one by hand this year...whoops), as well as an interior clean (yesterday), all in prep to drive down to NC at about 2 or 3AM tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Found the car's maker in regards to highway hills. 1.8l 6sp manual. just couldn't do 6th gear at 75mph had to roll in 5th to make it up.

My little kart isn't as mighty as I thought it was.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That is one of the diesel's best party tricks - driving on I-77 through the Appalachians, it doesn't need to downshift to keep at 75 mph, even on some really heavy grades. The only time I had to drop out of 6th was going _down_ 5 and 7% grades where even closing the turbo vanes on cruise control still had me closer to 80...or where people in front of me couldn't help themselves but constantly brake.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Finally got the BW V3 in with the downpipe and 42# injectors.. lot of lessons learned in the process and if i didn't before I have definitely supplied my blood sacrifice to the car


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

I've had these lights for a while, but thought I'd show them just now. They're led strip lights with the turn signal function, as you can see. I filmed it with my phone, so the white light is kind of hard to distinguish, but it looks cool in real life. Side note: the video stabilizer in Google photos is amazing.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

New wheels! Vision Bane Matte Black.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mack said:


> New wheels! Vision Bane Matte Black.


I've always been a big fan a black wheels on non-black vehicles. What diameter are those?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Fiddled with the relays, and no luck on getting her to start. Seems like a lose connection or the clutch switch.

Turn the key one time no noise nothing, couple hours later starts perfectly fine. When it does nothing, all lights Sept for the cel ( manual tranny) go out like it would start.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

JLL said:


> I've always been a big fan a black wheels on non-black vehicles. What diameter are those?


They are 16s. The 5x105 bolt pattern fit perfectly. They visually look like 17s though. Got a great deal from extreme customs.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Cruzing12 said:


> Fiddled with the relays, and no luck on getting her to start. Seems like a lose connection or the clutch switch.
> 
> Turn the key one time no noise nothing, couple hours later starts perfectly fine. When it does nothing, all lights Sept for the cel ( manual tranny) go out like it would start.


Well that sounds weird.. Cold start is fine just not when its hot ??? starter maybe starting to go ? cable to the starter maybe ??


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I cleaned it's oil catch can for the first time in 9 months. It was 3/4 full of some water, some fuel, and a little oil.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove back from Charlotte (NC) to Michigan today. "Only" 46.35 MPG on the way back (was 51 on the way down), but also we had the air on for probably more than half the drive because it was so **** sticky.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well that sounds weird.. Cold start is fine just not when its hot ??? starter maybe starting to go ? cable to the starter maybe ??


The later, the power lead that activates the starter solenoid was completely corroded. only thing holding it there was the part of the crimp that holds the wire jacket.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Glad you were able to find it . I had a car that did similar years back .


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Replaced all of the interior bulbs with LED and license plate bulbs as well. Mucho better without the yellowish tinge of halogen bulbs. And clay barred, polished, sealant, and two coats of wax.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Just getting around to posting, but better late than never, right?

Replaced rotors/pads. Rear rotors were cooked, for some odd reason. Still plenty of pad and no locked caliper.










Black lines are valleys in the rotor face. Anyone else seen this happen to a gen2 with less than 65k on the clock? 










Sure, drilled/slotted rotors are a little overkill for her, but Penelope looks so much better now and stops like she was meant to.

Will get the calipers and brakets painted soon. Been a crazy past several months around our household, but praise God, wife is now cancer free!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Retorqued the new lug nuts at 25, 50, and 100 miles. I got an 1/8 of a turn the first time at 25 miles on most of them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Black lines are valleys in the rotor face. Anyone else seen this happen to a gen2 with less than 65k on the clock?


Not a Cruze, but my '17 Volt (which is the same D2XX platform) is at 30.5k miles and just wore through the inner pad on the RR side and the rotors are also trashed. Slides on the RR are completely free-moving. And this is a car that basically gets _no_ brake usage.


----------



## Gzuz4132 (Jul 13, 2021)

Not today but last weekend.
Had to stop hard and standing on the pedal I came to a stop 10-15 feet further than I expected 
Pulled the drums, cleaned out brake dust, checked the cylinders and pad material.
Up front I found a stuck, dry-as-a-bone slide pin in the FR. Good material. Cleaned and lubed slide pins, still felt a little off with a hard stop. Checked the fluid and it was as black as old oil. I realize it must be at least 5 years old... probably original to my '13. So, I also did a full flush and fill on the brake fluid. All good now!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You should see the numbers-matching fluid in my 2007 Cobalt.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

new rear shocks

went with CHEAP ones this time

stock ones lasted 60,000 miles

replaced with bilsteins that were $$$$, they lasted less ( i have very rough roads) miles now have 125,000 miles

we'll see how they handle, i can change em out more often and still be ahead vs stock or $$$ ones


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> new rear shocks
> 
> went with CHEAP ones this time
> 
> ...


Your roads must really suck (given the video you posted of the road they simply...removed...without any kind of warning that took out half the underside of your car, I can only imagine)...we're here in Michigan (known for terrible roads, especially in winter) and our shocks/struts are still doing great around the same mileage (I think we're at 117-118k now).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Your roads must really suck (given the video you posted of the road they simply...removed...without any kind of warning that took out half the underside of your car, I can only imagine)...we're here in Michigan (known for terrible roads, especially in winter) and our shocks/struts are still doing great around the same mileage (I think we're at 117-118k now).


i do live 15km up a logging road

and yeah, commute across the rockies year round, so lotsa high speed potholes

neighbor would replace his minivan shocks once a year just from the logging road commute

i used to buy cheap shocks for mine and wifes jeeps, but eventually got onto bilstein 5100s and they last loooong time and arent really more expensive

cruze shocks are more expensive (oem and bilstein)

fronts are still original, will check them closer tmmw when i change out a bad front hub


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

boraz said:


> new rear shocks
> 
> went with CHEAP ones this time
> 
> ...


I love the feel and ride on the FCS ones I got from Rock Auto, as good or better than the stockers I replaced.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Got around to trying to do a brake job, but only ended up painting the caliper bracket white.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fought with the hub for a long time, was seized in there good

finally walked away early afternoon when it was too hot










just went outside and two whacks, she come out....had a good soak 










slap it together in the am


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> new rear shocks
> 
> went with CHEAP ones this time
> 
> ...


If you still have the Bilsteins, they should be lifetime warrantied.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> fought with the hub for a long time, was seized in there good
> 
> finally walked away early afternoon when it was too hot
> 
> ...


I've found a slide hammer to be absolute magic when removing wheel hubs. I used to beat on them for hours with a hammer until I found that about two minutes with a slide hammer does the same job far more efficiently...and with less destruction to your hearing, haha.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

boraz said:


> fought with the hub for a long time, was seized in there good
> 
> finally walked away early afternoon when it was too hot
> 
> ...


Love the jack stand. Have the same one at my house. 😉


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> If you still have the Bilsteins, they should be lifetime warrantied.


i still have em

im anticipating grief with that process, its hard enough just get new bilsteins, never in stock anywhere


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I've found a slide hammer to be absolute magic when removing wheel hubs. I used to beat on them for hours with a hammer until I found that about two minutes with a slide hammer does the same job far more efficiently...and with less destruction to your hearing, haha.


all the videos showed silde hammer was no success

i did break it out to see if i could use the bolts and parts of it to do the 'expanding bolt method'

its a 2hr trip to town and back, and i dont have any bolts nuts to do that trick, if the hub didnt come out last night, i was goin to town this am to get bolts and nuts


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> Love the jack stand. Have the same one at my house. 😉


i made those four 'ramps' for the car, four of em

to be able to do oil changes with the car level, and then made 4 more that add to them to put the car even higher to do the trans drain/fill and keep the car level

in time ive developed a better system

where the car is, its sloped down at the front of the car, so i just use two ramps under front wheels, makes car level, and more than enough room for my fat body to fit under


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

went together with a little grief, i managed to screw up the threads of the axle nut a bit

would go on totally normal, then when the shaft was to come proud of the nut, just bind up....took a bit of filing and grinding, then success

the abs light i had on for the last 2yrs is gone, and the bearing noise ive had ~6mos is gone, yay.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Today, I changed the oil in my '17, rotated the tires, replaced both broken sun visors, and added OEM door sill plates.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Adjusted the drums, and oh boy I had fun.... more like a fml moment not realizing that adjusting requires one to fully reset the parking cable too. 4 times with the wheels off.

But man are they working good now. Flushed the brake fluid, and changed the wheel sensors. Got my parking brake handle to fully lock at 3 to 4 clicks instead of near bottoming out. Car's brakes feels a bit firmer over all.

Just have to take care of the fronts and the clutch.


----------



## Gzuz4132 (Jul 13, 2021)

Changed my oil & filter today. First time I've done it myself on my Cruze. I generally take it to the dealership because it's $20 more than doing it myself and I'll happily pay $20 to not have to do it. Unfortunately I'm working 100% of the time the dealership is open now since they no longer are open on Saturdays 

Mobil One full synthetic and Wix filter ~$50


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Swapped out the 2-Sided LEDs in our Mini H1 retrofits for a pair of 8-Sided LEDs. The bulbs were starting to act up - would occasionally lose one side of the bulb, the bulbs were rotating, and the other week, the left one was incredibly dim to the point I thought it was off. So they needed to be replaced, but it made sense to upgrade to something that should be more ideal in a projector, as 2-sided bulbs really aren't. 

It was a little bit of a pain to swap the bulbs because of the clips H1 bulbs use to keep them in, but mainly due to the lack of room to work, especially on the lefthand side...until I realized the washer fluid filler was easily removed, at which point I had no issue getting the clip on. On the righthand side, I had to pull half the short-ram intake off to make sure I had enough room to work.  

Won't really know how much better they work, but they seem to work plenty well in the driveway (at the very least on-par with the 2-sided bulbs, back when they worked), and the high-beams seem to be _far_ superior.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Something looks a little different to Hannah's Hamster (yes thats what my wife and I are calling her Cruze now  ). It helps break up the sea of red along the sides.....


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Oil change, tire rotation and new plugs!


----------



## Ellen - chevy cruze 2018 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello, can you tell me if someone have this problem and what is that?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ellen - chevy cruze 2018 said:


> View attachment 293791
> 
> 
> Hello, can you tell me if someone have this problem and what is that?


Responded to the post you created for this issue.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Added .4L of syncromesh to the tranny...










And it's back to only making that bearing whine in 6th gear. I'm going to have fun fixing this.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Put in/on the zzp downpipe [emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

While I was fixing my latest coolant leak, detailed here, I was waiting for the cooling system to get up to temp and I decided to add some washer fluid to the system. A while ago I bought a filter for the washer tank on a whim from Ali-express. I thought I was probably wasting time and money, but went with it anyways. Turns out, it was a smart investment. The gallon of washer fluid was a bit old, so after pouring in a little over a half a gallon, this is what was left:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I was real interested to find out that the filler neck pops right out. Was fighting and fighting with the H1 clip while trying to install the new LED bulb and then removed that and...oh, well, that was easy.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Completed my set of dai apex rims, along with getting my winter tires mounted.

16lb rims so the car feels a little more responsive then the heavier steel rims.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

After 4 years,two broken center tail lights, and another trunk full of water, I ordered a new center tail light from GM, and put it on my "17 RS, today.

Both the original center light and the replacement installed by the dealer that never fixed the leak were torqued down so much, causing the crack.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Decided to fix the stone chips on the front face of the hood... realized quick how thin each layer is. And the "spiral grey" is a "over spray" over black primer.








Starting at the drivers side I'm going to work the body counterclockwise with the end game of the taped areas being pearl white, and doing rust control before winter comes in.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Put on the snow tires and a fresh set of Rain-X Arch wiper blades.


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

Replaced my valve cover with oem (and pcv system check valve at the turbo). Here’s hoping no leaks.








Seems good now. Didn’t really fix the stumble when stopping after about 1 mi drive cold (but maybe it’s a little better). CEL went away immediately and it seems smoother. Idle squeak/chirp noise was still there a bit after the fix, but I think it’s better now.

(also forgive the hose clamps, still on from previous owner. I’ve got a whole cooling overhaul pile of parts ready for when the current very slow leak becomes a bigger one)


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Went to Toronto motorsports park for their open lapping on the road coarse. Pretty much did a continuous 3hrs on the track, burned a third tank of gas. And found out this girl plows in the wet... as the track was wet the whole time.

Loved it.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Even though I haven't it much in the last year, the OLM was demanding an oil change, so I changed it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Baby got new shoes...










103791 05OCT21


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

put the studded tires on

and found the sources of the two noises i had

lower rear end driver side clunk rattle....lower shock mount bolt loose ( changed them recently, oops)

front end noise when turning right....one of the 3 hub bolts was waaaaaay loose (changed that out last month...oopsie)


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed BNR intake manifold spacer and boost leak tested.


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

2012 Cruze ECO, my commute vehicle,replaced the battery today, 4 year old battery , went open circuit internally without warning.. 150k miles, still getting over 40mpg . grateful for the fuel economy , gas here in Cali nearing $5 a gallon,


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Installed BNR intake manifold spacer and boost leak tested.


Mine just arrived today [emoji16], have you noticed any difference? 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Mine just arrived today , have you noticed any difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Yep I reviewed it here: Big Zeus Build Thread


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Contemplated burning it again.

So underneath the car fixing the corroded starter solinoid wire and come to the conclusion I'm going to need to run a new wire from the fuse block since the wire is in poor condition, but the current patch will do( saturate the wire in dielectric grease and crimp)

While I'm under there the water pump starts leaking every where. 

But to defy god my coolent level has been creeping up without any visible contamination, that and the engone oil is doing the same.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> Contemplated burning it again.
> 
> So underneath the car fixing the corroded starter solinoid wire and come to the conclusion I'm going to need to run a new wire from the fuse block since the wire is in poor condition, but the current patch will do( saturate the wire in dielectric grease and crimp)
> 
> ...


SB-10070878-5448.pdf


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> SB-10070878-5448.pdf


1.8mt, But yeah its leaking from the seal as inside the pulley is dry.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

repalced front struts and sway bar end links

almost broke my ring finger, swollen up bad, removed the first strut in the wrong order, she came whipping out against my hand lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> repalced front struts and sway bar end links
> 
> almost broke my ring finger, swollen up bad, removed the first strut in the wrong order, she came whipping out against my hand lol


Had the 600 lb/in front Hotchkis spring on my Camaro come right out onto my thumb when I went to try and make sure it was clocked properly...not particularly enjoyable...can understand your disinterest there.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Changed the wheels out for the winter set, and the shimmy that my car has is still there... so I'm thinking drive shaft, more along the lines of the amount of play the output has allowing it to be off center. Resonates at 85, and 93-95kph


----------



## Gzuz4132 (Jul 13, 2021)

New shoes! 4 new Michilin Defenders. Just replaced the Firestones that were on the car when I bought it 63,000 miles ago 😲


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Got the thermostat replaced and ran to get more coolant. Guess I lost a little more coolant than expected started to overheat 100 yards away lol. Oops. Topped her off and good to go!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Changed the oil with about 6500km, a little over the five. Pulled coil pack and inspected spark plugs. Installed them 20,000km-12,500mI ago. Despite the 18ft/lb all were firm to loose. Retorqued to 20ft/lb 









Same story on all 4 plugs


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Had cylinder #3 go out on the coil pack this last week. My god an awkward experience driving into work. Od thing is I just cleaned the maf sensor and turned the engine on with #3 missfire. 

Like a noob I now have a back up maf and coil pack. Cars back to kitten purrs


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Wrapped my steering wheel with suede.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Today I used the Cruze to get me to a group bike ride. Very easy with a hitch rack, downside is I backed into a concrete pole. Speed was literally off brake reverse and everything looks fine. A tiny scratch on the rack end cap where the bottle opener is.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

fastwanabe said:


> Wrapped my steering wheel with suede.


Any pictures?


----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

Purchased Titanium plates to cover all the gray trim. Needless to say thay came with Mr. Cruz etched in them. Well, I'm a chick and not a Mr. So I wrapped them instead.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

dotto said:


> View attachment 294882
> 
> Purchased Titanium plates to cover all the gray trim. Needless to say thay came with Mr. Cruz etched in them. Well, I'm a chick and not a Mr. So I wrapped them instead.


I really like it over the tacky chrome fake trim


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I really like it over the tacky chrome fake trim


What chrome? It's just silver - not at all supposed to be chrome.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Any pictures?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> What chrome? It's just silver - not at all supposed to be chrome.


Chrome in air quotes. They made it have a metal like appearance so I lump it into the fake chrome category. It doesn’t look ideal too me, I’d prefer black.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Chrome in air quotes. They made it have a metal like appearance so I lump it into the fake chrome category. It doesn’t look ideal too me, I’d prefer black.


I wouldn't say it's metal-like at all, just silver. My Cobalt is similar, albeit just flat-silver. And that matches the stitching and center mesh inserts on my front Recaros, so I wouldn't want to do white to match the exterior. On the Cruze I think BGM might be a bit too much black on the inside, since it has all the other piano black as well (which is definitely why it's silver to start with).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I wouldn't say it's metal-like at all, just silver. My Cobalt is similar, albeit just flat-silver. And that matches the stitching and center mesh inserts on my front Recaros, so I wouldn't want to do white to match the exterior. On the Cruze I think BGM might be a bit too much black on the inside, since it has all the other piano black as well (which is definitely why it's silver to start with).


I like how the Buick approached it. Looks mature but fun interior wise. However the HVAC and radio of the Buick suck vs the Chevy. I’d also want to toss those stupid fake chrome rings around the cluster out. The silver to me gets scratched too easily.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

dotto said:


> View attachment 294882
> 
> Purchased Titanium plates to cover all the gray trim. Needless to say thay came with Mr. Cruz etched in them. Well, I'm a chick and not a Mr. So I wrapped them instead.


Nice! Here's how to take apart the shifter knob to get the last piece. I can't vouch for the instructions as I have a manual, but it seems fairly straightforward (apart from the just twist and pull up, that never works for me).








How to Disassemble Gen 1 Automatic Shifter Knob


I have read through as many posts as I could, but didn't find one that SHOWED how to take the Automatic Shift knob apart. I did it and took pictures. I'm in the process of painting/wrapping my interior on my 2015 TD Cruze. As stated elsewhere on Cruzetalk.com, to remove the knob, grab with...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

changed glow plugs

1st one came out EASY

other 3 were seemily hung up, so went SLOW with them


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Diamond forged piston installed installed a digital dash as well!! 


1st GEN year 1


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Didn't tighten the coolant cap all the way and boiled the coolant level down to the radiator, That was close.

Also stripped my interior out again, this time for parking break cables and auxiliary wiring for a 1000w inverter


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MnXruzeTakeover said:


> Diamond forged piston installed installed a digital dash as well!!
> 
> 
> 1st GEN year 1


Tell us more about the dash.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> Didn't tighten the coolant cap all the way and boiled the coolant level down to the radiator, That was close.
> 
> Also stripped my interior out again, this time for parking break cables and auxiliary wiring for a 1000w inverter


Did you document the brake cable replacement process? I am looking at this as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Swapped to my new Snow tires on January first, minutes before the snowstorm hit.

606615


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife drove it for the first time since we got it back a couple weeks ago - she almost ended up in the front lawn because she's now _not_ used to a vehicle that has a backup camera haha. But now that it's not blocked in by the Buick, she can drive it again.

Apparently I forgot to post that I changed it over to the winter tires on the 26th:










RF tire was, oddly, down to like 10psi when I pulled them out of the basement (the other three tires were still around 40psi)...no visible holes, no audible leaks...filled it and the three other tires up to 46.5psi like normal and watched. A couple days later, the other three tires (which had more warm air from being in the basement vs the RF tire which had a lot more cold air from the compressor in the garage) were sitting around 42 psi, and the RF was down to 38.5psi.

I checked a few days back and...the RF went _up _to 41.5 psi. And as of last night, per the TPMS sensors, all four tires are basically the same.

I...have no idea what happened there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> My wife drove it for the first time since we got it back a couple weeks ago - she almost ended up in the front lawn because she's now _not_ used to a vehicle that has a backup camera haha. But now that it's not blocked in by the Buick, she can drive it again.
> 
> Apparently I forgot to post that I changed it over to the winter tires on the 26th:
> 
> ...


Gremlins!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Gremlins!


Or aliens.

Either way: very strange and unexplainable.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Did you document the brake cable replacement process? I am looking at this as well.


I can... minus the console removal, as I've only got that far lol. And from what I can feel the ends of the casing for the parking brake cables back against the floor pan where they come out of.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> I can... minus the console removal, as I've only got that far lol. And from what I can feel the ends of the casing for the parking brake cables back against the floor pan where they come out of.


I have not yet written or published it yet, but I have documented the removal and replacement of the center console. I have just not had the time to write it up yet. So there is no issue with skipping that part and documenting the rest. I for one would definitely be interested in that.


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Today I sniffed around trying to find a broken heater core leak or the stack of syrup covered waffles somebody snuck in there… but… nothing? Maybe I’ll pull off the panels and look for drips before I tear it all up 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Zforce75 said:


> Today I sniffed around trying to find a broken heater core leak or the stack of syrup covered waffles somebody snuck in there… but… nothing? Maybe I’ll pull off the panels and look for drips before I tear it all up 🤦‍♂️


Have you checked this?
FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Blew the turbo….. well blew the seals. Won’t have time to look for sure until the weekend. Let the car idle down before leaving the driveway, got a mile down the road and it looked like I was spraying for mosquitoes. Thick smoke smelling like oil..


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

New parking brake cables... in -17C 1F temps.


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Tell us more about the dash.


Well I went and bought a Samsung tab7 there's this app like no other app I've ever seen called RealDash you can literally tap in to every single computer function in your car with the right tool of course I have hptuners so I'm into every sensor ,bcm ,ecm ,tcm , also have connection to the can-bus system still learning all about that but I'm able to roll all my windows down at once or individually kind of a pointless thing considering the window controls are right on my door but still cool the app has so many features such as a dyno which I believe I posted some results on here a while ago that were quite unbelievable to some I think you were one of them basically went back to my stock tune not completely but took off most of the performance besides the tune for the bigger fuel injectors and gear ratios and zzp Turbo I made a 191hp/221ftlbs tq on a mostly stock tune and was also running vp racing fuels suggested race fuel but using hp tuners on the real dash app seems very accurate in the data it pulls for a dyno run without a laptop and just on my I would call it a heavily hacked and modified tablet don't use a iPad for this kind of stuff Apple leaves no room for developer mode and customization.. sorry I seemed to drift way off topic here lol ok so stock radio gave out on my well truth be told I fried it with my sound system so that's where my digital dash sits it lays sideways and is attached with velcro for now at least because it's a pain to reach out to it. I really want that cockpit feel to my seat and want the tab to be right above cup holders but theres the e brake that's there as well as the shifter knob I have an automatic but shift in manual mode one of my favorite things about the cruze is that it won't shift unless I want it too!! other automatic cars will shift automatically even if your driving in manual mode if your rpms go above a certain point pointless m mode anyways I'll reply again with screen shots of my custom dashboard I've made


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Zforce75 said:


> Today I sniffed around trying to find a broken heater core leak or the stack of syrup covered waffles somebody snuck in there… but… nothing? Maybe I’ll pull off the panels and look for drips before I tear it all up 🤦‍♂️


Did you end up replacing heater core?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Bought some more ZZP parts  project big turbo is happening this year just hit 40,000k on my Cruze and it is time !!!!! Lolol


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

MnXruzeTakeover said:


> Did you end up replacing heater core?


Actually no. In the super frozen -16 of upstate New York, I actually think my turbo seals for coolant were leaking. Then sadly confirmed by enormous oil smoke from my exhaust. I think that I need a new turbo again. Boooooo


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

put a deposit down on my second 2012 1.8l 6speed manual, this one is at 147,000km rust is indicative of the salt belt area on this one and everything is dirty, the oil cooler is making mayonnaise out of the coolant system. overall needs a tune up and she'll be spinning. hopefully I got a new car


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Starting installing the coilovers. Finally! 🖖


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Replaced both my VVT seals, the exhaust VVT seal had been leaking just a bit for years. Easy job


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Started to come up with a way to mount new LED fog lights into my stock rs housing


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Coilovers and strut tower brace. 🖖


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally was able to do my oil change and oil sample.










107924


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

yesterday,

picked up my new 2012 cruze and did the maiden voyage home. along the way stopping by the familys and picking up L&R front ac delco gold spec calipers and moog replacment rear coil springs. second stop was oil ,filter, and new brake fliud. third stop was front brake pads and rotors.

right now i gotta take care of the oil cooler leaking into the coolant, while shifting through the gears it feels like the bearing for third is worn as there needs to be a longer throw to get it in vs my prior cruze. and the drivers door hinge has failed. other notes the car was built later in the 2012 year, found that out doing my first mod a shift knob delete. revealing a threaded post instead of the more bare finger friendly knurled post i slapped around for 60k on.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

enjoyed a late night 3am drive, reved up to 4500rpm and everything sounded good, tranny sounded good too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Due to having a somewhat poor oil sample result, I decided to clean and re-oil my panel filter last Saturday.










108112


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Due to having a somewhat poor oil sample result, I decided to clean and re-oil my panel filter last Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 296789


Have you watched the project farm youtube video on how poor the K&N filters do at being a filter? Just food for thought, but I would suppose the result is expected for this type of filter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## DLYskes1976 (May 9, 2018)

Well I broke my 2014 Cruze today lol...... Got to work on it at my job ( as a mechanic ) and was replacing the Valve cover and intake manifold ( zzp ported ) because of the PCV valve fail... Well i as i am removing the fuel line / fuel injectors, the injector for cylinder 4, pops off and goes flying somewhere.. 

Well I get everything else off, and start to put everything back together and get to the fuel injectors, i start to look for the lost one... and can't find it.. finally the shop GM, finds it and i go back to putting everything back together.. I go to start it up and it's running rough... like bad rough.. well the owner and another guy is looking at everything making sure i put everything back together properly and we can't find anything..

So we grab one of the tablets, hook it up to the car and cylinder 4 is misfiring... take off the coil pack, replace the spark plug, same thing... our engine guru ( the shop GM ) comes out and is like, well lets look at the injectors, come to find out the one that popped off stopped working... 

So i ended up ordering 4 new injectors that will be at the shop in the morning lol..... 

Good times!!!!! I mean at least it wasn't something serious


----------



## DLYskes1976 (May 9, 2018)

ok, so my Cruze is fixed!!!!!!!!! 4 new injectors in my car, and idk if it was finally being back in my car that the car felt like it had a lil more spunk, but i filled up with gas and took the highway home, which from exit to exit is about 7 miles... coming off the on ramp, i decided to see what my car would do if i drove it the same way as i normally do merging into traffic... 

Wow!!!!! I never thought that just having a ported intake manifold would make such a difference.. No joke my car was almost redlining when it usually shifts at about 5k rpms , and even when passing cars it was so much easier.. 

I will say i noticed my mpg was way down, but that could of just been because of my heavy foot.. 

but if this is a sign of things to come, i might change my mind about selling this car lol.... 

Now i'm tempted to do a FMIC from ZZP and cold air intake


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Ahh, nothing like being woken up at 7am on a Saturday to the words "I'm taking your car, mine won't start." 2014 Diesel. Starts, stumbles, shuts off.

Scratched head for a bit, cussed, wondered if it had gas in the tank instead of diesel. Nah, not that. Fuel pump? No, I can hear it working. HPFP? God I hope not. Hmm battery is only at like 12v better put the charger on it. Well that didn't help, hmm. Glow plugs? It's kind of cold but it shouldn't cut off once it fires because of that. Where the hell did I put my OBDLink?! Of course it's the weekend and all my good tools are at work. Crap, well, I have one idea that I've ran into on Cummins engines before.

EGR valve was stuck open, removed and cleaned it out and got it moving freely again. Put a bit of transmission fluid on the moving parts, worked it back and forth a bit, got it free enough then used brake cleaner to finish it off. Moved quite well after that, installed and she's purring again.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahh yep...that EGR valve will get ya. I clean ours roughly every 40k miles.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

I've had it off once before to clean it, don't remember how long ago it was though... Maybe around 80k? It's at 142k now. I should check the MAP today while I'm at it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Wiped off two bird poops.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

I took my winter Blizzacks off, reinstalled the factory tires. Reset the TPMS and reinflated the tires to 35 PSI.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I have been hearing a pulsing grinding sound from the rear end (drum brakes), sure enough I finally needed to replace the rear brake shoes. Been a while since I had to do drum brakes (previous was all four corners on my 60 AH Sprite).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Installed some 12v switches for new custom fog lights , finally painted the rest of my front bumper chrome pieces and installed a tow hook because racecar lol


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Put air in the tires. All at 50 now.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Unfortunately I sold it. Loved the look of the car but it had some gremlins. Yesterday it was trying to start its self, weird. So down the road she went. I do have a ZZP wastegate and a K&N intake still for it if anyone is interested


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That was sudden!

Took ours to get it washed - would like to take off the winter tires this weekend (because it's going to be about 75 on Saturday and 80 on Sunday - before dropping back into the low 50s), so I'd like things to be devoid of any last remnants of winter/salt.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Swapped off the winter wheels/tires yesterday!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Today? 

The timing belt.


Yeah no cam locker here, I silver sharpied the cam time points.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cruzing12 said:


> View attachment 297350
> 
> Today?
> 
> ...



God a 8hr job including breaks..... Then she's all back together I give it the maiden startup and the harmonic balancer falls off. Guess torqued wasn't toqued enough.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Yesterday, the new Bilstein B4's delivered and I finished getting the duct tape sticky removed from last summer's incident. Today was get the vehicles ready for summer day. Unfortunately, will all of the melting snow, my driveway is a mud pit. Took the snow tires off and put the summer tires on. Was going to at least do the rear shocks too but didn't feel like doing that in the mud pit. Was bad enough changing the oil in my truck. Had to do that one, since it was demanding an oil change. Will pay the guy to do the rear shocks when the front struts are replaced.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Took her for a nice cruze!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Installed LED interior lights.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Cleaned bird sh#t of it again.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Toured to Shanonville raceway. Bounced and chaffed my way through the corners.


----------



## BluezCruze (Oct 22, 2020)

Bluez is slowly getting where I want her to be, tomorrow the racerX intake manifold will go on! Today the coil pack and catless downpipe was completed!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally had some time to install my front bumper after replacing a leaking transmission line, oil change and ended up replacing my tranny oil because I found it BLACK and got scared lol. 40,000 KM ,was OEM fluid.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> Installed LED interior lights.


What brand did you buy ? Any pics ? I’m looking to do the same but haven’t done any research on them yet lol


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> View attachment 297414
> 
> Finally had some time to install my front bumper after replacing a leaking transmission line, oil change and ended up replacing my tranny oil because I found it BLACK and got scared lol. 40,000 KM ,was OEM fluid.


I like your fog lights. Did you buy a kit off somewhere?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I like your fog lights. Did you buy a kit off somewhere?


I just bought a cheap set off Amazon , used a single one on my enduro since they were super bright and used the OEM fog light mounting piece I know I have a thread or pictures posted on this website of them …..only drive with these on on super dark roads Liked the way the leds looked instead of OEM, don’t know looks a bit meaner lol but that’s just my weird taste


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> What brand did you buy ? Any pics ? I’m looking to do the same but haven’t done any research on them yet lol


Marsauto 6k white and blue 194 LEDS 

My first time buying these, but so far so good. They are about 150-200% brighter and noticeably whiter than my stock bulbs. I have read the Amazon ratings and the negative ones talk about these flickering. Well, they work perfectly, I'm thinking many people out there have PWM lighting that is causing issues. Also there are reports of them not fitting snuggly. Well, again they fit perfectly. Others talk about half of them not working from a pack, well they are polarity sensitive. If they don't work reverse them in the socket. IMHO most of the negative reviews were posted by drooling idiots. Regardless, I don't think it matters what brand you get, many of them appear to be made in the same factory then put in 30 differently branded boxes

My favorite resource for information and ideas is...





Car and Pick-Up Truck - Vehicle Lighting | Super Bright LEDs







www.superbrightleds.com





Interior with white map lights and blue domes.









Interior blue domes










Interior with just 6K map lights


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> Marsauto 6k white and blue 194 LEDS
> 
> My first time buying these, but so far so good. They are about 150-200% brighter and noticeably whiter than my stock bulbs. I have read the Amazon ratings and the negative ones talk about these flickering. Well, they work perfectly, I'm thinking many people out there have PWM lighting that is causing issues. Also there are reports of them not fitting snuggly. Well, again they fit perfectly. Others talk about half of them not working from a pack, well they are polarity sensitive. If they don't work reverse them in the socket. IMHO most of the negative reviews were posted by drooling idiots. Regardless, I don't think it matters what brand you get, many of them appear to be made in the same factory then put in 30 differently branded boxes
> 
> ...


wow!!!! they look great Sparky !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I like your fog lights. Did you buy a kit off somewhere?


 this is a pic of them on if your interested


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Filled it to the max. (Yesterday)


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Swore at it.

Did my weekly coolant top up, and found the one rad support let go to corrosion. Later that day I notice the front coil/strut binding and checked that out... The coil is loose in it's perch


Man I miss my other cruze


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Began the tear down this weekend hopefully be putting everything together by next weekend.


w


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I expect to see this out on Woodward sometime soon then!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO I'll make it a point to come out one of these fridays.. maybe @Murphsox will have his toy on the road as well


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Well this is snitzel. My car got hit on the rear driver's side while parked today. The passenger door is so far in the edge is sticking out, hardly open the driver's door and worst of all the rocker and wheel well is even done in


Least buddy was cool to leave his info, but I don't think my baby is going to live this this one down.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got some new treads - third set of Fuel Maxes all the way around for the car. I also had them swap the TPMS sensors out to ones I had in the basement (from my Volt winter wheels - wrong frequency for a Volt...but right for a Cruze, because that's what they came off of) that I verified worked yesterday, and now it _finally_ has tire pressure readings with the non-winter set of wheels too! Woo! Don't mind the filth...it's pollen o'clock here for the past and next month, and we got four drops of rain the past couple days that only served to make it look even more evident.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally installed my Whiteline front swaybar. It has helped tame some of my rubbing issues. I also installed a ZZP midpipe.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gave it the first hand wash and wax of the year, just before we head to IL tomorrow.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Picked up a door.










Hopefully I can go to the car wash soon, my car is covered in an inch of pollen.


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

Installed the updated turbo oil line with heat shield and checked the gap on the plugs. Last tank was 43.1mpg average.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Put on the replacement door. The hammer work was surprisingly easy.

Next hammer out the wheel well


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Got these JBL speakers installed in brackets so I can drop them in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> View attachment 298292
> 
> Put on the replacement door. The hammer work was surprisingly easy.
> 
> ...


Much better looking now!


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

I just finished washing and waxing the old gal.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Figured it was worthwhile to quick detail the Cruze now that we're back home (it stayed pretty clean, even though it rained the second day we were in IL and then had all the dirt caked on by the heat/sun afterwards), and then that kinda translated to doing the same for the Volt since it got a wash and wax a few weeks back (though it wasn't as dirty since it's just gotten rained on while sitting in the driveway).


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi all, today(and 1 day last week) I cured some codes, p0299 p0171 p0101 and cel. I installed a new gm valve cover, re- purposed my original gm intake with a v3.4 fix kit and new evap solonoid unit, cleaned the throttle body and maf sensor, new mas sensor (dropped air box top hard) while changing filter, inspected spark plugs, new serpentine belt and tensioner. Running great @







190k.
🇺🇸Happy 4th July!🇺🇸


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Hi all, today(and 1 day last week) I cured some codes, p0299 p0171 p0101 and cel. I installed a new gm valve cover, re- purposed my original gm intake with a v3.4 fix kit and new evap solonoid unit, cleaned the throttle body and maf sensor, new mas sensor (dropped air box top hard) while changing filter, inspected spark plugs, new serpentine belt and tensioner. Running great @
> View attachment 298328
> 190k.
> 🇺🇸Happy 4th July!🇺🇸



Looks good, but I think with the newer 3.4 kits the check valve is supposed to be further down the line? CC: @XtremeRevolution


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks for checking my photo and looks like I can make an improvement! I watched the youtube video for installation, should have read further on his website. I will just reassmble the smaller hoses and should be good.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Changing the darn oil cooler.

Fyi the doorman kit includes all the seals sept for the connection between the return pipe and thermostat housing.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Drove it twice and setup Gretio on my wife's phone. Yes she does monitor soot levels amongst a few other things.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

So, I made 38mpg at 75-80mph when cruizing.

Upon realization I may have left out some crucial pieces of front bumper cover... One of the two grill inserts came off during removal( the one in front the intake) and I plain forgot to put the intake shroud back on that goes between the bumper and rad support 


Explains why the car just wants to run, being ram charged


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Not today, but over the weekend install the ZZP ported intake and their PVC upgrade. Wow. Love it! Also reinstalled the ZZP catless downpipe until next emissions testing. 🤣🖖


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hualed 7 and a half 5 gallon buckets of dirt, and probably another 100lbs in wood.

Got that stance going, in the rear lol.

Then on the way home there's this rail crossing completely blown out, I've found a way to take it at speed... But today I found the speed limit at wich on can cross it at. Have to take it at an angle and cut hard at the right spot, this time my rear end jumped a good 4ft to the side lol.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Replaced the coolant reservoir. I thought I was doing it just as preventive maintenance, but then I noticed the bottom of the OE reservoir had a red-orange glob attached to it. Looked like there must have been a very tiny hole leaking out coolant for years, because the goo seemed like Dexcool but missing about 99% of the water. The new bottle looks so nice  Dorman FTW !


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Sunday my boy and I installed an Ultra Racing lower brace.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Over the weekend I managed to find a whole set of black belt moldings for the doors and C pillar. Paid $7.50 for my haul from the junkyard. Popped them in this evening. Unfortunately I did figure out over the weekend that I’m having a major oil consumption issue so that’s the next thing on the list. No leaks, no major smoke. So this should be fun.

before









After


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Washed it or warshed it around here sometimes.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

A win and a loss today.
Good news, installed XtremeRevolution ‘s intake manifold modification today. Turned the CEL off. Two thumbs up, highly recommended. Videos were awesome help.
Bad news, leaning against the coolant reservoir hose to deal with the manifold, my dad cracked the end of the hose from the coolant reservoir. My Cruze “marked its path” as I did a test drive to check the manifold fix. Win some, lose some.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Cleaned the throttle body. Just look at it !!!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Tpstr said:


> A win and a loss today.
> Good news, installed XtremeRevolution ‘s intake manifold modification today. Turned the CEL off. Two thumbs up, highly recommended. Videos were awesome help.
> Bad news, leaning against the coolant reservoir hose to deal with the manifold, my dad cracked the end of the hose from the coolant reservoir. My Cruze “marked its path” as I did a test drive to check the manifold fix. Win some, lose some.


Eh, you know that's a cheap part that goes bad often. Cheap insurance to replace it actually. Dorman makes a better one with a metal insert as well. 









Dorman Products - 603-383


Pressurized Coolant Reservoir




www.dormanproducts.com


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Eh, you know that's a cheap part that goes bad often. Cheap insurance to replace it actually. Dorman makes a better one with a metal insert as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I’m okay with the loss. The problem is no auto parts place has the connector locally. Gotta be patient and wait for my post lady Monday.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Started working on installing parts I’ve been collecting. Once it comes back out of the garage it’s time to truly track oil consumption and see what’s happening.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally replaced my OEM wiper blades


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Parked it one mile from 59K


----------



## redlinefidelity9 (5 mo ago)

I turned off DTC P0325  ....after replacing valve cover (blown), intake manifold (missing pcv), knock sensor (oem actually failed), ignition coil (broke), spark plugs (made it 100k). Confirmed DTC P0325 does not affect knock detected ignition retard (when) system is operational. (Buying an ECM anyway).


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

spent 4 hours in a auto salvage yard attempting to get myself a rear quarter panel. sadly i have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Drove up to Winnipeg MB and back home to S TX. Amazingly, US CBP didn't give us the usual hassle.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

@Blasirl 










Succsess!!! Man what a pia it was. Knowing what I Know now I would of opted for a single 18" HD and a single 6" HD Sawzal blade. Plus having a drill an a mini hack saw are a must too.




....
For Blasirl








Remember you saying you haven't seen this


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ooof. Did you borescope the rest of the rocker to make sure it isn't going to pop up elsewhere? I suppose if it appears there, it's going to be a different patch panel anyway. Is the inner reinforcement in good shape?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Ooof. Did you borescope the rest of the rocker to make sure it isn't going to pop up elsewhere? I suppose if it appears there, it's going to be a different patch panel anyway. Is the inner reinforcement in good shape?


On my car? No borescope just what the eyes can see. And in side seems to look good, I think the previous owner drove off a lot of curbs... sctratch that, ledges. As various sections of rocker, an chassis are pressed in/ guoged.

The donor? Minimal rust on the bottom pinch welds, inside the chassis was clean as I took a quarter cut not just the skin.

As for the outcome of my car, I think it will just be cleaning up surface rust once the skin comes off.... But that's for the body shop to do as insurance is paying to fix the quarter panel. I got hit a while back and buddy left his info.

Figured two birds one stone, right


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Absolutely - might as well fix it at the same time. Sounds like you have a well thought-out plan, excellent.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed this snazzy piece of hardware today from BNR. Worth an extra 5 horse torques. Review and How to coming soon.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Installed the new window regulator to fix the one that broke during my intake manifold adventures. I’ve gotten this job down to an hour (had waaaay too many opportunities to practice). Beat the rain by 5 minutes. 😉


----------



## Chef mark (Nov 13, 2018)

I put in a boost gauge. Mounted it in the drivers side air vent. looks great to me. Works well and i didn't break anything while i did it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chef mark said:


> I put in a boost gauge. Mounted it in the drivers side air vent. looks great to me. Works well and i didn't break anything while i did it.


Pictures or it never happened ;>)


----------



## Chef mark (Nov 13, 2018)

oiccsQUOTE="Blasirl, post: 3342686, member: 92690"]
Pictures or it never happened ;>)
[/QUOTE]


Blasirl said:


> Pictures or it never happened ;>)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chef mark said:


> oiccsQUOTE="Blasirl, post: 3342686, member: 92690"]
> Pictures or it never happened ;>)



View attachment 299221

[/QUOTE]
Looks Good!


----------



## Chef mark (Nov 13, 2018)

thanks.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I tore off most of the exhaust while driving


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> I tore off most of the exhaust while driving


OUUUUUUCH!

Welcome to the lowered life!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Replaced the OEM rad fan with a SKP unit. That green thing isn't a capacitor as I've herd people mention, but a resistor to get half speed. The capacitor would be integral to the motor as they're most often a start aid.








Arfn shiney


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Installed a new valve cover today. Was getting an intermittent P0171 CEL code. Hopefully, this solves that. Didn’t break anything else upon testing, I think. 😉


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gave the interior a good cleaning (including cleaning and conditioning the leather - and my favorite part: magic-erasering the steering wheel) to remove all the dog hair prior to vacation. Planning to wash and wax the car tomorrow.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bought these about a month ago, but finally got around to swapping the side markers:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Annnd all washed and waxed and ready for vacation in a couple days. Perhaps it's placebo or due to the paint correction that was done prior, but the ceramic coating really seems to add another level of "pop", especially in person. The car always cleaned up well, but now it's


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Bought these about a month ago, but finally got around to swapping the side markers:
> View attachment 299308
> 
> View attachment 299309


Cleannnnnnn


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Oil and filter. Castrol Edge extended and GM filter.
Question- the plastic wire wrap on wires that run across the top of engine fan... brittle and falling apart. Is there a good replacement wrap or leave them bare?
Thanks.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Oil and filter. Castrol Edge extended and GM filter.
> Question- the plastic wire wrap on wires that run across the top of engine fan... brittle and falling apart. Is there a good replacement wrap or leave them bare?
> Thanks.


Talking about wire loom, any store has it.


----------



## Chef mark (Nov 13, 2018)

I diy'd a short air intake. Used a cheap cone filter and cut up my air box for the rest of the parts. Sounds good and feels nice.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Oil and filter. Castrol Edge extended and GM filter.
> Question- the plastic wire wrap on wires that run across the top of engine fan... brittle and falling apart. Is there a good replacement wrap or leave them bare?
> Thanks.


Harbor Freight sells it pretty cheap


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

With my stock intake, temp on hot days rises to 115 120 at idle w 90 ambient. what temp does your cai air temp get up to? I use torque pro to monitor


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Began the installation of a boost gauge and wideband gauge. Easy part of getting the wires/hose through the firewall done. Now, the hard part. Wiring and the pod itself. 🖖


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Maintenance day for the Cruze.
1. Front right wheel bearing
2. Purge valve solenoid
3. Spark plugs
4. Trans dump and fill
5. Oil and filter
6. Tire rotation

Somehow all went smooth. Start to finish in less than 4 hours for all


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

debating weather i want to change out the oil check valve..... behind the alternator.... under the intake.... holding lots of oil... 2 am friday night. whoot

I work nights so this is my friday night.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When you're halfway into your four hour drive up north for vacation annd..."Service Charging System". **** belt snapped likely sometime before then, so we were running on battery. I drove a bit longer (through some extremely heavy rain which meant all sorts of electrical load was going...and oddly not lowering voltage really at all), and we finally pulled off at a gas station where we remained for about the next four hours (and thankfully dry from the rain under the roof there). We got incredibly lucky that a good friend of ours from college (and one of my wife's bridesmaids from our wedding) is from that area and was headed up there anyway. She was able to stop by a parts store about 50 minutes south and find the one Cruze Diesel belt in the area that I had ordered for pickup, and bring it up to us, along with some tools from her brother who lives nearby and I was able to get it swapped and we were on our way...yep, four hour drive took a solid eight hours. I guess at least the driving portion still wasn't any longer - sitting in traffic for that long would've sucked.

Pretty sure this is supposed to be one continuous loop:









New belt installed!









All good to continue on finally!









Better than the 11.5V we had when we rolled in...and very quickly too.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Cleaned the windshield on the inside.

Cleaned the back window inside also. PIA but way easier than a belt swap in a gas station on the road.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Disassembled the air intake and removed the alternator. Unhooking the intake I learned where my liter of oil went between oil changes, down the PCV "hatch."


Now I'm planking on the engine bay... Head down the back, chest on the valve cover and knees on the rad to get to a okay working position on that valve above.



I'll be finishing that check valve thread I made some time this week too.


----------



## TFlynn (Jul 13, 2021)

Started shopping for a new engine.. that factory one killed a cylinder. Thank you Chevy!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Uhhhh... Ughhhhhh... Awgwwwghhhh. Ewwwwwweeee.


Little dirtier than expected...that bead of silicone though look rough.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Adjusted pre load on coilovers in the front and raised it 1/2". 🖖


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Finally got around to laying some primer on the rear drums, I'm going to finish it off with engine enamel white.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Changing the oil.
Overnight drain and cool for an easy oil filter housing removal in the morning.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Clean, inflate, rotate, and shine. All 4 of the wheels today. 

DAI Alloys 16" apex rims with Hercules 655 road tours tires.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cruzing12 said:


> View attachment 299703
> 
> Clean, inflate, rotate, and shine. All 4 of the wheels today.
> 
> DAI Alloys 16" apex rims with Hercules 655 road tours tires.











I should get some rubber conditioner/ tire shine. Parking on the street while working nights is hard on the driver's side tires as they catch full sun. The tires are maybe 2years old and they're dry rotting already.

But let's take a second to admire how clean these rims are. Haven't been this clean since I got em.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> View attachment 299704
> 
> I should get some rubber conditioner/ tire shine. Parking on the street while working nights is hard on the driver's side tires as they catch full sun. The tires are maybe 2years old and they're dry rotting already.
> 
> But let's take a second to admire how clean these rims are. Haven't been this clean since I got em.


And now...for the rest of the car....


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> And now...for the rest of the car....


If it gets warm enough this year maybe body work but fall has sort of just showed up.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

two rounds of tire cleaner and I wasn't happy about it, a trip back to the store for tire shine and it's so good it has the camera all out of shape.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Had BJs rotate the 2012 yokohamas and pull a nail/fix a slow leak.
Tomorrow's a big day with 2014 getting a v3.4 fixkit and new radiator fan guts. I will be put to the test getting the fan done considering the transmission oil lines and bumper cover. New stuff for me


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally regapped my plugs two days ago.. Ran like a champ. Two days later - No Start, No Crank, Full battery and I go to work soon.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Got all the tires back to 50psi.
Colder wx sux.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Had BJs rotate the 2012 yokohamas and pull a nail/fix a slow leak.
> Tomorrow's a big day with 2014 getting a v3.4 fixkit and new radiator fan guts. I will be put to the test getting the fan done considering the transmission oil lines and bumper cover. New stuff for me


I'm going to install a v3.4 kit soon. But I was unable to find a installation video to help. Do you have one?


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

There are a lot of tutorials here: Gen1 DIY Tutorial Library including the fixkit but check out the cruzekits.com website as well


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did probably the last handwash for the year on this one - and also applied some System X Renew after washing and drying. Should extend the life of the System X ceramic coating that went on at the end of last year when repairs were finished - supposedly, at least.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I actually drove my Cruze today.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

looked into a "Spec" aluminum flywheel and stage 1 clutch... 1500 bucks to my country... still comparable to going with a OEM dual mass flywheel.

until then I gotta go easy with my paint shaker


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Drove mine for the first time in months. Picked up oil change supplies, then ran her through the car wash. Got home and changed the oil after a year, but only 900 miles. Wanted to start working on shocks and snow tires, but it was getting dark so I decided that can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Not today but I forgot on this day I parked in the winners circle


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Had the windows tinted. What a difference it makes in the looks. No more 'fish bowl' look. 🤣🖖


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Was going to do shocks when I did my snow tires, but mother nature had other plans, so the snow tires went on today. Shocks will just have to wait for spring.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Had BJs rotate the 2012 yokohamas and pull a nail/fix a slow leak.
> Tomorrow's a big day with 2014 getting a v3.4 fixkit and new radiator fan guts. I will be put to the test getting the fan done considering the transmission oil lines and bumper cover. New stuff for me


Update, had to switch gears on the gm fan guts as the shroud in the 2014 is aftermarket so the bolt pattern was too large for the gm motor/blade. Had to get a Duralast and also had to modify the shroud to fit. Bad brand pia. Fixkit is waiting for next daughter visit because of extra fan install time and I know I'll be doing the fan job again...
Learned lots about the autom trans oil cooler setup by _searching_ the forum. Not so bad if you follow directions. fyi dorman trans line connector that I had to buy on a Sunday (with the rad fan) was no good. Had to chase the very burred aluminum threads or it would have cross threaded into the trans cooler(inside the radiator) and really caused an issue. Then I bought 2 Gm connectors from the dealer on Monday...same issue, crappy burred threads, identical aluminum item. I'm hoping the gm internal 0 ring is sturdier and will have a tighter fit on the cooler line.
I was pleased with my diassembly efforts with bumper cover etc. fyi no need to use force when removing the b cover. Just use a small tool to release the tabs gently.
Both 2012 and 2014 Cruzes have been a positive diy repair learning experience. If you follow good advice and use gm parts, good results are the reward.
Will update. Dave


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Had reasonable weather so the Bilstein shocks went on today.








Should have called the shop earlier to schedule an alignment, but that will now have to wait until Monday.


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

It was actually Thursday, but rolled over 200K on my way to Seattle:


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

P0299 or p0420?


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

420. I'll deal with it at some point...maybe. Has no effect on mileage or driveability, so it's pretty low on my list.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

**** went out for a session of on/off ramping and fractured the exhaust repair after the second cat, before the first muffler.

Sounds like I'm down 4 cylinders... And first gear isn't too drive able. Sounds nice on idle other than the shake between firing


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I'm going to install a v3.4 kit soon. But I was unable to find a installation video to help. Do you have one?


*How to Install the CruzeKits.com V3 PCV Fix Kit - YouTube*

*V3.4+ GM 1.4L Turbo PCV Fix/Upgrade Kit *


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> *How to Install the CruzeKits.com V3 PCV Fix Kit - YouTube*
> 
> *V3.4+ GM 1.4L Turbo PCV Fix/Upgrade Kit *


Thanks I got it figured out. That video is pretty good except for the V3.4 kit, he includes extra short piece of rubber hose that goes in place of melting the old hoses to make the Y fitting go in. At least that what I used it for


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Alignment done. Good to go!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

My first puncture 3/8" sheet metal screw. Should of cut the head off and chilled with it as it was holding pressure. But I couldn't leave it in.

Two spares on my car now.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Okay breaks over, time to fill it up and clean up.










Hey my 3/8" ratchet! Arfff forgot the drain plug. Well. Ughhh ummm


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Got the cruzefix kit installed on daughter's '14 lt rs yesterday.
'12 eco passed Ct emissions today


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Speed limit 65 speed commute, hanging in there🤞


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Ran my Cruze through the car wash at 12°F. Why would I wash my car at 12°F? Because as long as the temperature stays below freezing, the car will stay clean.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> Okay breaks over, time to fill it up and clean up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299966
> ...


Those are some fancy ramps!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> Ran my Cruze through the car wash at 12°F. Why would I wash my car at 12°F? Because as long as the temperature stays below freezing, the car will stay clean.


And the locks will stay frozen too!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Bluelight said:


> Ran my Cruze through the car wash at 12°F. Why would I wash my car at 12°F? Because as long as the temperature stays below freezing, the car will stay clean.


12F? In October? That's too cold. 🤣🖖

I washed mine and its 59F here in PA.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Y’all keep all that frozen tundra stuff up north where it belongs. 75 and raining around New Orleans. 😉


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> And the locks will stay frozen too!


I dunno if a key has ever actually been in the lock. Anyhow, exercised the doors, windows, hood, trunk, and gas cover after I got home to make sure everything still moves freely.



Tpstr said:


> Y’all keep all that frozen tundra stuff up north where it belongs. 75 and raining around New Orleans. 😉


And humid as hell! I just got home from a year in Cenla. Had enough of that humidity.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Went out and checked my def tank after seeing this post, Another def story.







⁷
Mine was all good.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Where the hell are these things leaking from?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Where the hell are these things leaking from?


Mine was all good.
Undetermined leak by OP.


----------



## Brian.C (4 mo ago)

Filled up with 93 for the first time. Was planning on 91 but the gas station I went to didn't have that. Also went and washed and vacuumed the whole car. Not really all too dirty but I had some bird crap on my hood. Shined the tires. Cleaned the windows. Inside was wiped about 2 weeks ago and still looks spotless.

I need to check all my fluids. Should've done that at the same time. I known I'm not due but it's running on dealership fluids. Oof


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Last hand wash for the year for the Cruze (did the Volt last Thursday) - much more convenient now that I don't have to wax it!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Left my car at the body shop.

Got a call while I was sleeping... " We can't get it to shift it into revers."


Oh man manual strikes again. Can't be that holy though my first manual I pushed it out of a parking spot before I found out how to find reverse.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It was still pretty decent out today (was 72 yesterday - 64 today and stayed dry despite the forecast) so I got the Cruze also swapped over to the winter tires (which need to be replaced - two of them came out of the basement at 12 psi while the other two were still at 42), and added 2.5 gallons of DEF because it was at 4% and 120 miles remaining on the countdown.

Last car to change over is my brother's GS, but it won't be nearly as nice out - drops 20 degrees from yesterday and seems to stay there.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

MP81 said:


> It was still pretty decent out today (was 72 yesterday - 64 today and stayed dry despite the forecast) so I got the Cruze also swapped over to the winter tires (which need to be replaced - two of them came out of the basement at 12 psi while the other two were still at 42), and added 2.5 gallons of DEF because it was at 4% and 120 miles remaining on the countdown.


I don't even think about winter tires when it's still that warm out. This last fall, it was actively snowing while I was putting mine on 😆


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Drove it in the snow. Flurries, but snow none the less.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Drove it in the snow. Flurries, but snow non the less.


Man I've been waiting all year, it's sopposed to snow alot later today. But the car is in the shop still.

Yes the type of guy to head out for a drive in a snow storm


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Daughter's '16 runs like a top. That car has been a good buy. I have not put any money into it except for brakes and spark plugs. 
DIL's '14 runs excellent as far as I know (might still have the P0420, but Im not getting any reports on it). All the repairs I did seem to be holding up.

Neither car runs 91 octane, either.....unless I fuel them myself. Food for thought....

Need to get with both women to schedule a time to swap to winter tire setups.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bluelight said:


> I don't even think about winter tires when it's still that warm out. This last fall, it was actively snowing while I was putting mine on 😆


It's 20 degrees colder and snowing today - so doing it yesterday was far more enjoyable than if I had to do it today.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

On the 2012 I did an oil change, Castrol Edge extended and a Mobil 1 filter. I have always used Acdelco filters but it wasn't available locally, hope the Mobil 1 will be fine for a cycle. Replaced the cpasv seals, very simple repair. Although the leak doesn't show on the dipstick much, sure makes a mess on the front of the engine over time.


----------



## Dadatank101 (4 mo ago)

I installed my lip kit and then instantly hit a raccoon and messed up my intercooler and popped off a hose and the car went to limp mode and had to have her towed...bad day...


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

thebac said:


> Daughter's '16 runs like a top. That car has been a good buy. I have not put any money into it except for brakes and spark plugs.
> DIL's '14 runs excellent as far as I know
> 
> Neither car runs 91 octane, either.....unless I fuel them myself. Food for thought....


I had a 12 1.4L and now my daughter has an 11 1.4L

Have / had about 300k miles between the 2 cars all on 87 octane. Original trans and turbos as well.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Long time no post! Always googling the great posts on here though.

Yesterday did a drain and fill on the transmission with some amsoil MTF. Rocking 125,000 miles now and i'm going to keep regularly draining and filling it. Also replaced the underbody bumper splash guard and air dam pieces with some used ones from the junkyard. 

Today I replaced my drivers side window regulator assembly. One of the plastic guide tracks broke off and the window was stuck down. I lucked out and a nearby pull a part junkyard had a couple of cars to pick from. I had to make a second trip when I realized all the interior door panel clips were bent and mangled and wouldn't pop back in, but after fighting with the broken ones I had enough and went back and got replacement ones, and after that the panel just effortlessly popped back in. 

Hope everyone's safe and around good people for the holidays!


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Had an honest to goodness snow storm today. Had one moment on the way to work where I thought I should have brought the truck instead, but the Cruze mostly handled it like a champ. However, I did start losing pieces of windshield wiper. Went to Autozone to get some of the same Bosch Icons that I put on my truck and was happy with, but their fit finder said they didn't fit. Looked up the same wipers on Tirerack and it said they did, so I bought them. Attempting to put them on, the right one slid on with a little wiggling, but the left one gave me all kinds of trouble. There is a slot the end of the hook has to slide into that just did not want to line up. I finally got it on and locked down. I may see how they do tomorrow, or I may take the truck.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Picked up my car from the body shop. And it started snowing on the way home. Dug out my snow brush, and cleaned up my used weather tech floor liner I got a while ago. Put in the liner and abused it, and the car getting groceries.


also, what marvelous capabilities this car has with the spare tire and the hold down spike removed. I fit darn near a shopping cart worth of groceries just in the wheel well.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since my wife has been back to driving to work 4 days per week most weeks, the oil change I did back in June apparently lasted this long. Oh well, at least we should be into spring by the time it needs the next one. Took advantage of the fact it's back to being 50 out to change it since I'm not running this oil change long to see how the metals trend with a normal interval.

Oddly, it was about 1/2 a quart low (last oil change it was about a quart _high_) - looks like the oil pan (which I removed and reinstalled in June) has a couple minor leaks, though significantly better than it had been, so...meh.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Did some post body shop inspection while I was cleaning, taping, and waxing.

Nice and clean.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Drove it about 180 miles rnd trip and it got 42 mpg and it was windy and did a regen.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

man oh man, looking at u pull lots. a 2014 1.8l 6speed manual just came in. heavy front damage but 1.8l MANUAL. been looking for about 6 months for a tranny for my 1.8L (1.8l have a lower 1st and higher 6th over lt, eco has the high 5th/6th)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Swapped out the Michelin X-Ice Xi3s out for some new X-Ice Snows. Absolutely beyond impressed with the life we got out of these tires - 44,026 miles in total, and this was their _ninth_ season (six total rotations). They still had useable tread life left too, and weren't even starting to dry rot. Only reason I figured it was time to replace was last season and this season two of the tires needed to be refilled every few weeks - last year one tire came up out of the basement basically flat, and this year two came up at 12 psi vs the other two still at 40psi - and honestly that was more of a convenience for me not having to do that in the middle of winter.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Swapped out the Michelin X-Ice Xi3s out for some new X-Ice Snows. Absolutely beyond impressed with the life we got out of these tires - 44,026 miles in total, and this was their _ninth_ season (six total rotations). They still had useable tread life left too, and weren't even starting to dry rot. Only reason I figured it was time to replace was last season and this season two of the tires needed to be refilled every few weeks - last year one tire came up out of the basement basically flat, and this year two came up at 12 psi vs the other two still at 40psi - and honestly that was more of a convenience for me not having to do that in the middle of winter.
> 
> View attachment 300439
> 
> View attachment 300440


I've been eyeing up a set of Hercules Avalanche rt's.














also i'm a little anxious about my recent find at the u pull lot, i've gone over what i'd need and it would be a days work. the lot has a mobile A fram hoist, so engine out and on a tire. tranny should be fast after wards, real problem would be poping out the drive shafts, or paying extra and taking the cv joints and removing the steel shafts.



2nd thing im doing to my cruze, wood trunk interior for said hual


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

2014 diesel
Was getting slow to start and then alternator decoupler pulley started making noise. Changed alternator and had to replace battery too. Was a pain took about 2 and a half hours.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ran on impulse. Showed up to the u pull to a fresh on the lot 1.8L 6 Speed manual. 6hrs I had the battery tray out, wire harness off, motor out, and tranny out.











Regret not taking any pictures of disassembly, but least my phone didn't get broke in the process.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Checked my coolant first time in 5 weeks, still spot on.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Inspected my received exhaust pipe. Turns out the flange isn't completely welded.... High flow


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Changed my rear wiper blade on my 18 Hatch. Swear I was going crazy trying to figure that out haha.


----------

